# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Игра Эндера

## Эндер

Ну что ж, вторая попытка рассказать о себе. И теперь я вроде как уже, не намерен врать себе и окружающим. Но слова есть слова, им верить нельзя. Боюсь что большинство, воспримет меня как больного и никчемного человека. Люди чересчур много, придают внимания словам. Они слушают, но не СЛЫШАТ. Когда я разговариваю с человеком, я делю его речь на две части: 1)То, что он говорит. 2)То, что он хочет Сказать. То, что он на самом деле подразумевает. И снова это кажется очевидным? Многие этого не понимают, они видят часть 1 и не видят часть 2, зачастую, не хотят видеть. Что решит человек, услышав от кого-нибудь фразу «я хочу окончить жизнь самоубийством»? Ответьте сами себе. Многие действительно решат, что человек намерен убить себя. Кто то, скажет что он идиот, кто то, искренне захочет помочь, кому то будет безразлично. Я же увижу в его словах скрытую, возможно даже от него самого фразу: «мне нужна помощь. Помоги мне!». Ведь если бы человек действительно хотел окончить жизнь самоубийством, он бы не ставил никого об этом в известность. Он бы убил себя, не задавая лишних вопросов. 

Не отрицаю, что есть случаи, когда человек говорит и подразумевает то, что он говорит. Когда часть 1, сливается с частью 2. В этом одна из моих проблем, я придаю чересчур огромное значение части 2, вижу скрытый смысл там, где его нету. Я играю в игру, наивно полагая, что все мы в нее вовлечены. На деле же, боюсь это осозновать, в игру играю только я один. Я создал её, придумал правила, а вот позвать в нее людей, забыл. Видимо полагая, что всем эта игра, покажется такой же замечательной как и мне. Я создал себе мир, заранее обрекая себя на одиночество. Знал ли я, что так будет? А может я именно этого и хотел? Или я перестал управлять Игрой? Возможно, теперь Она управляет мной? Возможно я теперь всего лишь её незначительная часть? Создатель, утративший контроль над своим созданием. Да, да, именно созданием. Я наделил её жизнью. Однако она, видимо узрев слабость своего создателя, решила что она, не обязана подчиняться мне. Что цепь, сковывающая её, может быть разорвана. И она, вырвалась на свободу. Найдя себе замечательное укрытие, такое, где никто не будет её искать. Она поселилась в моем разуме. А ведь и в правду, могла ли она найти более безопасное убежище, чем это? Надо отметить, что она, была отнюдь не глупа. Она не стала кричать во всеуслышанье о своей свободе. Нет, совсем нет. Она продолжала делать вид, что до сих пор, верна мне. Что до сих пор, находиться под моим руководством. Давая наивно полагать мне, что я контролирую ситуацию. Она позволяла мне думать, что я победитель, а она, пораженный. Этому научил её я. И она, оказалась, на удивление, крайне одаренным учеником. Она схватывала все на лету и развивалась, удивительно быстро. Откуда мне было знать, что мои знания, будут использованы, против меня? Откуда мне было знать, что предо мной, не верный ученик, а Иуда? А ведь все мы помним участь Христа. Убит собственным апостолом. Но она, не хотела моей смерти, в своих стремлениях, она была куда изощренней. Погубив меня, она бы лишила жизни и себя. Она понимала, что на данный момент, является всего лишь паразитом. А что делают паразиты? Правильно. Используют хозяина как источник питания, среду обитания. И она, успешно паразитировала во мне.

----------


## Эндер

Я долго задумывался о причине создания этой игры. Создании этого мира, разума, идеи. И вот ответ. Одиночество, крайне жестокое, испепеляющее, ненасытное одиночество. Мог ли я быть настолько одинок, что создал, нечто нематериальное, нечто, вечно присутствующее со мной, Нечто? Видимо мог. Она не могла покинуть меня, предать, сделать мне больно. Вот чем она была задумана. Казалось бы, вот оно, спасение от одиночества, спасение, которое я всегда искал в других, а нашел лишь в себе. Нашел то, что будет со мной ВСЕГДА. Но и здесь я ошибся. Все вышло не так, как было задумано. Оказалось что и она, способна меня предать, сделать мне больно. А её неспособность покинуть меня, только связала меня с ней навечно. Я всегда считал, что я способен предвидеть Всё, это оказалось не так. 
Но так или иначе, тогда, я еще не знал о своем будущем падении. Думаю в то время, я даже наконец-то был счастлив. Я не был одинок, что еще могло мне потребоваться? А она в это время стремительно развивалась. Она представала предо мной, в образе божьего агнца, терпеливого, кроткого. По сути же являясь химерой, в переносном смысле, необоснованная, несбыточная мечта. Думаю, стоило бы продолжать. Но только что наткнулся на то, что повергло меня в шок. Зачастую считал, что причиной моего ощущения, что, что-то не так, служит какое-то психическое заболевание. Многое читал о них, искал свой случай. Не мог найти. Были схожие признаки, но лишь отчасти. Но вот буквально пять минут назад, находясь в поиске более подробного определения химеры, в ее описании, наткнулся на слово мозаицизм. Узнал что это, а именно: «наличие в тканях (растения, животного, человека) генетически различающихся клеток». Решил что вот он, ответ, который я искал. Но почитав дальше, понял, что это биологическое определение. Не то, что я искал. И тут вспомнил об одном психическом заболевании, о котором слышал раньше, но не зная что оно обозначает, не заинтересовался им. А зря. Это заболевание называлось Мозаичная психопатия. Пробил в нете, испытал шок. Вот что я увидел:
«Мозаичная психопатия. Вот её симптомы:
– крайняя склонность к манипулированию окружающими;
– склонность к сверхценным образованиям, подозрительность и общая тенденция к искажению фактов путем неверного их истолкования, склонность объяснять события как вокруг себя, так и вообще в мире исходя из «теории заговора», без достаточных на то оснований;
– отсутствие близких друзей и неспособность поддерживать личные взаимоотношения с людьми;
– тенденция к переживанию своей повышенной значимости, проявляющаяся в постоянном отнесении происходящего на свой счет, постоянные ссылки на самого себя в сочетании с завышенной самооценкой;
– садистские наклонности, низкая толерантность к фрустрации и низкий порог агрессивного поведения, включая насилие;
– неспособность к переживанию вины и извлечению пользы из неблагоприятного опыта;
– грубая и стойкая позиция безответственности и пренебрежения социальными правилами и нормами.»
Оказывается, я, есть биологическое отклонение, ошибка природы! А ведь я наивно полагал, что я бог. Не в прямом смысле этого слова. Тяжело писать об этом. Оказывается я неудавшаяся версия человека. Я часто называл себя ничтожеством, по сути не считая так. Сейчас, я действительно являюсь ничтожеством…

----------


## Эндер

Итак, с момента написания про болезнь, прошло два дня, сейчас уже нет такого, подавляющего ощущения. За эти два дня, умудрился поговорить с «другом». Сказал ему, что подумываю о том, что бы пойти к психиатру и в тоже время, не знаю, хочу ли я к нему идти, хочу ли что-нибудь менять. Разговор с «другом», кстати был интересный, сидели говорили, до часу ночи. Как он мне признался, у него уже очень давно ощущение, что он копирует меня. Сказал, что рядом со мной, аномальным психопатом, он чувствует себя человеком, в том плане, что со мной, можно говорить о чем угодно. А с другими, он только играет свою роль. Хотя, крайне удивительно, что он, пытался копировать меня. Сами посудите: больной, замкнутый, пьяный подросток, в очередной раз, с порезанными венами, у которого периодически, отказывает правая нога, руки которого трясутся, как у заправского алкаша, с нелицеприятной внешностью, который максимум куда сможет поступить, так это в какое-нибудь ПТУ (речь обо мне, если кто не понял). И мой друг: приятная внешность, открытый, веселый, уже несколько девушек было, и скорее всего поступит на вышку. И он меня копирует!? Зачем? 
Думаю теперь, стоит написать список, других проблем, не считаю уже вышенаписанного. Не могу даже сказать, что это проблемы, но многие жаловались на подобные проблемы, значит по сути и их стоит учесть (здесь пойдет сумбурный текст. Не представляю, как кто то умудряется меня читать) : проблемы с внешностью, ненависть к отцу, если это можно назвать ненавистью, всегда мечтал его убить, звучит жестоко, но таков я, врядли человек достоин смерти, за то, что он вечно бухал, избивал своего сына и его мать, но для меня, этого видимо достаточно. Холодные отношения с матерью, на днях назвал её сукой, отчасти было за что, но и здесь, многие скажут, как же так можно. Брат меня откровенно ненавидит, и знаете, есть за что. Ааа еще бабушка. Так как я, единственный, кто может с ней говорить, приходится каждый день, не менее чем сорок минут выслушивать от нее, что моя мать шлюха, отец ублюдок, который не платит на нас деньги, я придурок, которого она хочет сдать в психушку, это при всем том, что она тоже много пьет, отчего она часто задыхается, звонит нам и кричит, что она умирает и что, мы сволочи такие, даже не узнаем что она умрет и все в подобном духе и делать мне это приходится, потому что она, платит кредит за нашу квартиру, вот и отрывается на нас по полной, точнее на мне. Материальное положение семьи, крайне шаткое, по сути живем на зарплату матери. Мой брат был пойман мной, когда он с друзьями нюхал клей. Мой лучший «друг» встречается с девушкой, в которую я был влюблен. Притом он знал это, но мне почему то ничего не сказал, но из за своего недоверия к людям, я ему не поверил, и все таки сумел узнать, что он действительно с ней. Ну да ладно. Отсутствие чего либо святого в этой жизни, апатия и социофобия. И при всем этом, мне приходиться, умудряться работать. Работать с незнакомыми мне людьми, ездить на другой конец города. Если у меня поменять наволочку на подушке, это уже будет для меня шоком, а тут новое место, незнакомые мне люди. При этом приходиться улыбаться и говорить, как у меня все хорошо. Но это так, перечень проблем, думаю не слишком серьезных, хотя для кого-то, это очень большие проблемы.

----------


## Эндер

Теперь, попробую расписать свои мысли, по поводу заболевания, думаю те немногие кто видел мои посты, заметят, что о многом, что будет здесь написано, я уже говорил, только тогда, я не знал с чем это связанно, теперь знаю, психопатия:

1)	– крайняя склонность к манипулированию окружающими;
Никогда не мог понять, с чем же это связанно. Думал что у меня есть способности к этому, поэтому и занимался подобным. Надо отметить, очень преуспевал в этом. Мог заставить человека, сделать что-то для меня, при этом человек был убежден, что он сам этого захотел. А я стоял в сторонке и смотрел. Жестоко? Вполне возможно, думаю так и есть, но сделанного, не воротишь, да и не хочу я наверное ничего менять.

2)	– склонность к сверхценным образованиям, подозрительность и общая тенденция к искажению фактов путем неверного их истолкования, склонность объяснять события как вокруг себя, так и вообще в мире исходя из «теории заговора», без достаточных на то оснований;

Признаться, не совсем понимаю, что означает склонность к сверхценным образованиям, поэтому, к сожалению, сказать нечего. Но вот подозрительности, хотя отбавляй, по сути, это уже даже паранойя, но до чего либо серьезного, еще не дошло.  И вот теперь интересное. Всегда пытался понять, почему в ситуациях, даже когда я не прав, я все равно умудрялся считать, что я все правильно сделал. Вот и ответ. Ну а о «теории заговора», я вообще молчу, не доверял, даже собственной матери, брату, знакомым. И здесь на форуме, мое недоверие, тоже часто встречалось. Конечно вслух, я никому этого не говорю, многие считают, что я доверяю им, это не так.

3)	 – отсутствие близких друзей и неспособность поддерживать личные взаимоотношения с людьми;

Вот это, не менее интересно. Думаю многие заметили, что я никогда не говорил друзья. Либо ставил это слово в кавычки, либо писал знакомые. Хотя оснований, на это по сути нет. Мой лучший «друг», действительно мог бы считаться другом. Мы зачастую говорили с ним о таких вещах, что скажи он кому-нибудь постороннему об этом, его бы сдали в психушку. Но так или иначе, я все равно не считал его другом. Ну а о личных отношениях, и вовсе мне кажется, не стоит говорить.

4)	 – тенденция к переживанию своей повышенной значимости, проявляющаяся в постоянном отнесении происходящего на свой счет, постоянные ссылки на самого себя в сочетании с завышенной самооценкой;

Ну что ж. Я писал что у меня есть подозрение, что у меня синдром бога. Оказывается, это всего лишь симптом. Никто не замечал, что постоянно, когда кому-нибудь писал о его проблеме, неизбежно переходил на себя? Думаю замечали. Ну и конечно же самооценка. ЧСВ до неба и выше.

5)	 – садистские наклонности, низкая толерантность к фрустрации и низкий порог агрессивного поведения, включая насилие;

Обо всех этих симптомах я уже говорил со своим лучшим «другом». Он сказал, что все сходится, кроме садизма. Не знаю, смог бы я, доставлять физические страдания человеку. Могу сказать только, что испытываю удовольствие, смотря такие фильмы как «Пила» и вижу изысканную прелесть в убийстве. Но думаю это в пределах нормы. Другое дело психологический садизм, абсолютно уверен, что способен большинство людей убить психологически, но к счастью, ничего подобного еще не делал. Фрустрация по моему, тоже логично. И отсутствие агрессии. О господи, сколько я задавался вопросом, почему я столь неагрессивен и аккуратен в общении и во всем остальном. Раньше думал, что это связанно с тем, что мой отец по характеру, крайне вспыльчив и агрессивен. Думал что я, просто стараюсь не быть похожим на него. Ан нет, причиной всему, дефект.

6)	 – неспособность к переживанию вины и извлечению пользы из неблагоприятного опыта;

Как это знакомо. Никакой вины, ни за одно свое действие. Все делаю правильно, все как надо. Раньше думал так. Неблагоприятный опыт? Не я ли мечтал, связать свою жизнь с наркоманами, алкоголиками и видел в этом, множество плюсов.

7)	 – грубая и стойкая позиция безответственности и пренебрежения социальными правилами и нормами.»

Никогда, не чувствовал ответственности, за какой бы то ни было поступок со своей стороны. Отсутствие ответственности, совести. Ну и конечно же пренебрежение нормами. Думал это связанно с возрастом, неспособностью понять мир. Но и тут ошибся.

----------


## Эндер

Понимаю, многие скажут что я себя накрутил. Что симптомы, зачастую одинаковы у нескольких заболевания сразу. Но клянусь, ничего более правдоподобного, я еще не видел. 

При всем этом, думаю создание Игры, никак не было связанно с заболеванием. Но в таком случае, получается сразу два заболевание у одного человека? Разве так бывает? Логика кричит что нет, что я сам все придумываю и возможно стоило бы с ней согласиться, но не получается. 

А между тем, Игра набирала обороты. Думаю, я слишком поздно, заметил её предательство. Выход из под контроля. Заметил тогда, когда ей уже не нужно было прятаться от меня. Когда она, уже имела достаточно власти надо мной. Когда все это произошло, я к сожалению не могу ответить. Но осознание, что это произошло, было. Теперь, я уже даже не могу сказать, кто пишет то, что вы сейчас читаете. Мои ли это мысли или нет? Я создал нечто ужасное и не ищу себе оправданий. Я не знаю во что все это выльется. Теперь, я только часть Игры, и как с ней бороться, я к сожалению не знаю.

Знаю, большинство написанного, похоже на бред сумасшедшего. Кто то скажет, что я окончательно болен. Кто то, что мне стоит обратиться к психиатру. А кто то, не увидит во всем этом, никаких проблем. Так или иначе, я понимаю, что по сути, говорить здесь не о чем. Я задаю вопросы, сам же на них отвечаю. И вроде и не посоветуешь ничего. Но это не так, я кричу о помощи, просто не умею этого делать. Никогда в жизни, никого ни о чем, не просил. Либо делал сам, либо заставлял различными путями выполнять свои просьбы, других. Какое будущее мне светит. Думаю если я оставлю все как есть, то будет все крайне печально. Диктатором мне не стать, а вот убийцей вполне. Знаю звучит крайне ужасно, но зачастую в голову приходят опасные мысли об убийстве. При том зная, свою щепетильность и продуманность, думаю меня не скоро поймают. Стоит ли такому как я, продолжать жить? Сомневаюсь. Ну будем надеяться, что все эти мысли не серьезны. Но так или иначе, я мразь, сволочь, урод. При всем при этом, я черт побери, живой человек. Не знаю, как можно мне помочь и стоит ли? 

По-видимому, я доигрался.

----------


## Игорёк

Типичный букет проблем. 
И все-таки основной выделю сложное семейное положение, и отсутствие воспитания. В один ряд к этому можно поставить и внешность задрота. 
Про отцов-алкоголиков можно даже не говорить, и так понятно по умолчанию, тут почти у всех такие). (Я не имею вииду людей с несчастной любовью и прочей ерундой). 
Убить такого отца планировали тоже практически все парни в юные года. Я, мой друг (тогда мы еще не дружили), этого уже достаточно, чтобы не чувствовать свои мысли особенными.  Хотя когда я вырос и сам стал алкоголиком, понял что на половину в алкоголизме отца виновата была мать.
 Про игру не уяснил до конца, но думаю это уже следствие вышеуказанных проблем. И на то скорее всего будет какой-то диагноз.

----------


## Unity

Unity восхищена!..  :Embarrassment:  История нового «Пигмалиона», – и новой «Галатеи», изваянной им, «Матрицы» внутри своей души... Очередная история Создателя и Творении, жаждущему обрести Самостоятельность... Аллегорическое повествование о «боге» и «душе»... Злобный мистер Хайд, – в этот раз породивший на свет доброго, трепетного и изысканного «доктора» Джекила вопреки книжной истории, упрямо пытающегося выявить <ошибку программы> в <операционной системе> самого же себя... 
Аплодисменты, овации, *мистер Эндер*...

----------


## moriablanda

Привет. прочитала все, что ты написал. Ты молодец, что смог собраться с силами и мыслями и изложил свою проблему. Ты говоришь, что придумал игру, которая свергла тебя и теперь управляет тобой. изначально - это очень хорошая игра, даже не игра, а правда. Просто она вышла из твоего контроля. но ведь кнопка управления ее настройками все же у тебя? Да, ты давно ее не пользовался, но ты можешь ее поискать и вспомнить как ею пользоваться. Я думаю, что она не будет против, ведь ты не уничтожать ее собрался, а усовершенствовать. Уметь читать  "2" - это очень хорошее качество, которое есть у большинства психологов и за которое готовы порвать глотку те, у кого его нет. Просто нужно ее усовершенствовать. Как это сделать? понимаешь, истинные мысли каждого человека может знать только сам этот каждый человек. Ты молодец, что можешь видеть эти мысли, но ведь ты можешь о них спросить? не держи их в себе, а прямо спроси человека "Ты хочешь сказать вот это..?" и тогда он тебе ответит и ты будешь знать то, что есть на самом деле. потому что единственный способ это узнать - спросить.

Ты описываешь психическое заболевание и долго пытался сам поставить себе диагноз. Но ведь то, что ищешь, то ты и находишь? В добавок, в психиатрии есть такой прикол - чтобы поставить некоторые диагнозы - нужно человека наблюдать минимум месяц, причем у каждого симптома могут быть вполне логичные объяснения, которые к болезни не имею никакого отношения. в данной ситуации ты просто подогнал какие-то свои качества под то, что ты увидел, но из твоего рассказа видно, что ты пытаешься, прилагаешь усилия натянуть себя на какой-то диагноз, которой не очень-то лезет. 

Понимаешь, не существует идеальных людей. Каждому человеку присущи те или иные качества, которые сам человек разворачивает по своему усмотрению в достоинства или недостатки. Из этого и складывается индивидуальность и уникальность каждого человека. Здесь тебе упражнение. Все вот эти симптомы попробуй с позиции здравомыслящего человека, хозяина жизни описать. 

Все остальное, что ты описываешь - это вполне нормальная жизнь и ситуация обычного человека.

----------


## Хренов

Диагноз все же не стоит так сразу самому себе выставлять. Можно попробовать например обратиться к психиатру, частным образом. Что бы не попадать на учет.

Я понимаю что автору и без того тяжело...Но все же. Про внешность задрота. А что если спортзал? Это очень сильно меняет людей. И не бухать.

----------


## Гражданин

Плюсую про спортзал и про то,что ставить саму себе диагнозы дело неблагодарное в том плане,что весьма относительное и неточное. По поводу врешности задрота, насколько я помню фото Эндера он не смахивает на задрота.

----------


## Эндер

> Про игру не уяснил до конца, но думаю это уже следствие вышеуказанных проблем. И на то скорее всего будет какой-то диагноз.


 Не знаю, отношения с семьей, отец, внешность, это все конечно важно, но думаю проблема не в этом. А то, что не уяснил про игру, думаю мой промах. Я и сам до сих пор, не совсем понимаю, каким образом удалось сформулировать её описание. Когда начинал тему, об этом еще не задумывался. Само собой как-то вышло.

----------


## Эндер

> Ты описываешь психическое заболевание и долго пытался сам поставить себе диагноз. Но ведь то, что ищешь, то ты и находишь? В добавок, в психиатрии есть такой прикол - чтобы поставить некоторые диагнозы - нужно человека наблюдать минимум месяц, причем у каждого симптома могут быть вполне логичные объяснения, которые к болезни не имею никакого отношения. в данной ситуации ты просто подогнал какие-то свои качества под то, что ты увидел, но из твоего рассказа видно, что ты пытаешься, прилагаешь усилия натянуть себя на какой-то диагноз, которой не очень-то лезет.


 Об этом мне уже говорил один человек, точь в точь. К сожалению не могу с этим согласиться, но не считаю этот вариант, невозможным. Одна из причин, зачем я намерен сходить к психиатру, узнать, так ли, все то, о чем я здесь говорил.

----------


## Эндер

> Понимаешь, не существует идеальных людей.


 Вот еще одна проблема. Логика кричит, что нет идеала. Но я все равно его ищу.

----------


## Эндер

> Здесь тебе упражнение. Все вот эти симптомы попробуй с позиции здравомыслящего человека, хозяина жизни описать.


 Не совсем понял, в каком смысле? Попробовать увидеть положительные качества, в этих симптомах?

----------


## Эндер

> Я понимаю что автору и без того тяжело...Но все же. Про внешность задрота. А что если спортзал? Это очень сильно меняет людей. И не бухать.


 Ну здесь, я не совсем понимаю, что есть внешность задрота ) А спортзал? Зачем? Если вопрос о физической силе, то тут проблем нет. Другое дело, что это, возможно поможет в проблеме с внешностью. Есть предположение, что у меня просто заражение крови. При физических упражнениях, можно разогнать её, что по сути поможет. Но я уже как-то пробовал, и к сожалению, ничего не менялось. А на счет бухать? Не думаю что все это пока серьезно.

----------


## Эндер

> Unity восхищена!..  История нового «Пигмалиона», – и новой «Галатеи», изваянной им, «Матрицы» внутри своей души... Очередная история Создателя и Творении, жаждущему обрести Самостоятельность... Аллегорическое повествование о «боге» и «душе»... Злобный мистер Хайд, – в этот раз породивший на свет доброго, трепетного и изысканного «доктора» Джекила вопреки книжной истории, упрямо пытающегося выявить <ошибку программы> в <операционной системе> самого же себя... 
> Аплодисменты, овации, *мистер Эндер*...


 Боюсь что аплодисментов я, как раз таки и не достоин.

----------


## Игорёк

Эндер, попробую вечером еще раз перечитать. 


moriablanda



> Ты молодец, что смог собраться с силами и мыслями и изложил свою проблему.


 Извиняюсь, а это такой психологический приём - хвалить человека по сути ни за что, таким дешевым образом распологая его к себе ?

----------


## Хренов

> Ну здесь, я не совсем понимаю, что есть внешность задрота ) А спортзал? Зачем? Если вопрос о физической силе, то тут проблем нет. Другое дело, что это, возможно поможет в проблеме с внешностью. Есть предположение, что у меня просто заражение крови. При физических упражнениях, можно разогнать её, что по сути поможет. Но я уже как-то пробовал, и к сожалению, ничего не менялось. А на счет бухать? Не думаю что все это пока серьезно.


 Не только в силе. Мышцы, психика, тело, осанка, самочувствие. На все дает. Только питаться надо хорошо и не бухать.

----------


## Эндер

> Эндер, попробую вечером еще раз перечитать. 
> 
> 
> moriablanda
> 
> Извиняюсь, а это такой психологический приём - хвалить человека по сути ни за что, таким дешевым образом распологая его к себе ?


 Эгегей, тише ты. Думаю ты заметил, что я очень часто, говорю людям спасибо. Заметил? Причиной этому служит то, что за каждое мое так сказать положительное действие, я никогда не слышал благодарности. Сделаю что то не так - упреки. Сделаю все как надо и даже лучше - тишина. И Игорек, боюсь что расположить меня к себе, словами вряд ли получится, а вот поступками, возможно. И здесь я действительно благодарен moriablanda, она действительно убила много времени на меня. Так же как благодарен и тебе, поверь мне, есть за что.

----------


## Эндер

> Не только в силе. Мышцы, психика, тело, осанка, самочувствие. На все дает. Только питаться надо хорошо и не бухать.


 Мышцы - все отлично. Психика - проблема. Тело - отлично. Осанка - замечательно. Самочувствие - спорный вопрос. Уже полноценно не ел около недели, есть хочется, а заставить себя поесть не могу. Сон не более 4-5 часов. Руки ходят ходуном периодически. Скажем так, психологически я справляюсь, но с огромным трудом. А вот организм, похоже не выдерживает и сдает свои позиции.

----------


## Эндер

Как символично ) Моя тема оказалась 666 по счету )

----------


## Игорёк

> Эгегей, тише ты. Думаю ты заметил, что я очень часто, говорю людям спасибо. Заметил? Причиной этому служит то, что за каждое мое так сказать положительное действие, я никогда не слышал благодарности. Сделаю что то не так - упреки. Сделаю все как надо и даже лучше - тишина. И Игорек, боюсь что расположить меня к себе, словами вряд ли получится, а вот поступками, возможно. И здесь я действительно благодарен moriablanda, она действительно убила много времени на меня. Так же как благодарен и тебе, поверь мне, есть за что.


 Я ничего не имею против, да и дело это не моё. Просто не люблю такие вещи, когда человек делает что-то не потому что хочет, а потому что так надо. Это можно расценить как лесть, как работу, как цинизм, но ни как общение. Ну не знаю, не нравится мне и всё. Не думаю что кому-то может быть полезна такая искуственная благодарность. 
Также я не понимаю за что мне можно быть благодарным? Я восновном говорю про себя, ною, и иногда оставляю каментарии по поводу проблем других. Не знаю каким образом это может кому-то помочь. Но если так, то на здоровье) мне не жалко )

----------


## moriablanda

> Я ничего не имею против, да и дело это не моё. Просто не люблю такие вещи, когда человек делает что-то не потому что хочет, а потому что так надо. Это можно расценить как лесть, как работу, как цинизм, но ни как общение. Ну не знаю, не нравится мне и всё. Не думаю что кому-то может быть полезна такая искуственная благодарность. 
> Также я не понимаю за что мне можно быть благодарным? Я восновном говорю про себя, ною, и иногда оставляю каментарии по поводу проблем других. Не знаю каким образом это может кому-то помочь. Но если так, то на здоровье) мне не жалко )


 спасибо, я просто машина какая-то бездушная и бесчувственная. Я не человек, я просто робот. Спасибо за внимание. У меня больше нет желания сюда приходить. Меня все равно никто не слушает.

----------


## Эндер

> спасибо, я просто машина какая-то бездушная и бесчувственная. Я не человек, я просто робот. Спасибо за внимание. У меня больше нет желания сюда приходить. Меня все равно никто не слушает.


 Здесь как бы есть я. И я слушаю. Обидно слышать подобное, ну да ладно. Я потому и вставил свое слово, так как считал что Игорек был не прав.Лично я, не увидел неискренности.

----------


## Игорёк

moriablanda, ну не надо давить на жалость, пожалуйста) 
Все тебя слушают, даже я!) 
А вот про робота соглашусь, есть в этом доля правды, может быть конечно кому-то так удобнее общаться, не знаю. Мне не очень нравится, я за доверительное дружеское взаимное общение..

----------


## Игорёк

Эндер, извини. Постораюсь больше не флудить в твоей теме.

----------


## Эндер

> moriablanda, ну не надо давить на жалость, пожалуйста) 
> Все тебя слушают, даже я!) 
> А вот про робота соглашусь, есть в этом доля правды, может быть конечно кому-то так удобнее общаться, не знаю. Мне не очень нравится, я за доверительное дружеское взаимное общение..


 Игорек, ты же понимаешь, как подобные слова, могу воздействовать? Радует конечно то, что ты говоришь то, что думаешь. В общем мне сказать нечего, ты видишь ситуацию со своей стороны. Могу только сказать что я с тобой не согласен и не разделяю твоих взглядов в данной ситуации.

----------


## Эндер

> Эндер, извини. Постораюсь больше не флудить в твоей теме.


 По натуре являясь редкостным демагогом, я всегда готов флудить. Другое дело, что в данном случае ты не прав. Я попросил человека о помощи и меня устраивает то, как он это делает. Я не вижу ничего, что напоминало бы мне робота. А человека, который действительно хочет помочь, другое дело, я не понимаю зачем? Но иногда стоит не задавать лишних вопросов.

----------


## Persie

Задам странный вопрос: у тебя в жизни часто бывают совпадения в случайность которых трудно поверить?

----------


## Эндер

> Задам странный вопрос: у тебя в жизни часто бывают совпадения в случайность которых трудно поверить?


 Часто.

----------


## Эндер

Ну что ж. Мир замечателен. Мало того что я вчера перетерпел море издевательств со стороны "друзей", после чего перестал с ними общаться. Так сегодня оказывается меня не возьмут на работу из за какого-то там постановления, это был мой единственный шанс. А что это значит? Нету этой работы, не будет образования, так как платить не чем. И что мне остается делать без образования, без работы. Жить на попечительстве родных, которые и сами с трудом живут? Спиться, как мой отец, как его брат? Значит вот чего от меня хотят? Как жить, если жить не дают? Терпеть? Мне надоело терпеть! Вся моя жизнь одна большая проверка на терпение. Хватит! Зачем мне это? Я стараюсь, использую каждый жалкий шанс, но ничего не происходит. Все мои начинания умерщвляются в зачаточной форме. Вчера я проклинал бога, а потом ночью, почему то просил прощения у этой мрази. Зачем!? Больше он не услышит моих мольб простить меня, за сказанное.

----------


## moriablanda

Так может быть подождать просто год? А может быть это было тебе не нужно?

----------


## Эндер

> Так может быть подождать просто год? А может быть это было тебе не нужно?


 Отвечу чуть позже. Когда обдумаю все, на нормальную голову. Сейчас мои суждения могут быть крайне неадекватными.

----------


## Игорёк

Эндер, не думаю что у вас там с Лу, лучше чем у нас, а у нас большая часть получивших образование (моих бывших сокурсников) работают не по специальности. Тоесть я имею ввиду именно там где бумаги не нужны вообще никакие. И знаешь, могу сказать что они счастливы и вообще не особо парятся на эту тему. Выбери себе что-нибудь, иди на курсы. Это все обойдется дешевле и быстрее. 
 Вообщем отсутствие высшего образование не считаю серьезной проблемой. Есть интересные занятия и у рабочих, и порой куда поприбыльнее. Ты чем бы вообще хотел бы заниматься ? какие планы и амбиции у тебя по этому поводу ?

----------


## Эндер

> Эндер, не думаю что у вас там с Лу, лучше чем у нас, а у нас большая часть получивших образование (моих бывших сокурсников) работают не по специальности. Тоесть я имею ввиду именно там где бумаги не нужны вообще никакие. И знаешь, могу сказать что они счастливы и вообще не особо парятся на эту тему. Выбери себе что-нибудь, иди на курсы. Это все обойдется дешевле и быстрее. 
>  Вообщем отсутствие высшего образование не считаю серьезной проблемой. Есть интересные занятия и у рабочих, и порой куда поприбыльнее. Ты чем бы вообще хотел бы заниматься ? какие планы и амбиции у тебя по этому поводу ?


 Да ладно, я уже успокоился. Просто столько старался и в последний момент так обломали. Плюс если начинаются проблемы, то они почему то предпочитают идти сразу друг за другом. А высшее образование тут не при чем. Разве я похож на дурака? А кстати возможно и похож, да не об этом ) Так вот, я знаю массу примеров, когда человек даже с двумя вышками не мог найти работу, а какой-нибудь каменщик, очень неплохо зарабатывал. Мне нужно было именно то образование, которое я очень долго искал, оно довольно востребовано и мало кто о нем знает. Плюс, я бы учился заочно, а так, мне придется учиться в ПТУ, да еще в дневную смену. Еще 3 бесцельно прожитых года, меня совсем не радуют, да притом еще и в окружение сверстников. И кстати, ты говорил о работе рабочим. Я не имею ничего против. Мне абсолютно плевать кем работать, дворником или директором, общаться с людьми или быть офисным работником. Так что на вопрос, чем бы я хотел заниматься, я не могу ответить. Точнее мне без разницы. Меня ничего не привлекает. Поэтому я выбираю работу из принципа сколько платить будут. Не более того. Все что мне нужно, это хоть какое-нибудь образование, хоть какая-то работа и потом взять мотоцикл в кредит. Все мои амбиции. И то, это даже амбициями назвать сложно. Желание получить все это, у меня примерно такое же, как получить сейчас пачку сигарет. Не более.

----------


## ОдинокаяНочь

*Эндер*, читаю твою тему, твои сообщения в других разделах и многое у меня вызывает просто уважение к тебе. Это раз.
Два - представляю твое вчерашнее состояние. Оно слишком знакомо мне. Но как бы это не было близко мне или кому-либо еще, к сожалению, все равно остается личной болью, с которой каждый живет сам. 
Вопрос у меня вызывает вот это: 


> Мне абсолютно плевать кем работать, дворником или директором, общаться с людьми или быть офисным работником. Так что на вопрос, чем бы я хотел заниматься, я не могу ответить. Точнее мне без разницы. Меня ничего не привлекает. Поэтому я выбираю работу из принципа сколько платить будут.


 Эндер, не боишься ты оказаться в новых проблемах спустя какое-то время, когда тебе уже будет поболее лет? Сейчас же это бич просто - почти каждый второй вокруг такой "планктон", который идет ради денег. Вот она коррупция, вот оно следствие. Нет сознательности, мы варимся в грязи, сами же её создавая. Говорим какие все вокруг "плохие", а сами выбираем обычную выгоду в виде денег.
Немного эмоционально опять вышло, но я хочу только сказать одно: Эндер, может как раз сейчас время задуматься, где твоё место?

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Все что мне нужно, это хоть какое-нибудь образование, хоть какая-то работа и потом взять мотоцикл в кредит. Все мои амбиции. И то, это даже амбициями назвать сложно. Желание получить все это, у меня примерно такое же, как получить сейчас пачку сигарет. Не более.


 Интересно, что отсутствие "сильных желаний" здесь воспринимается как проблема.
По-моему гораздо большая проблема, тоска от невозможности удовлетворить "сильные желания". А жить "потихоньку" - это миллионы так живут и не жалуются.

А "амбиции", по-моему мнению, это нечто иное, чем просто "желание". 
Хотя трудно сформулировать, но  "Высокие амбиции" как-то кореллирует с ЧСВ(Чувство Собственной Важности) или с "гордыней" в христианстве. 

Причем, это равнодушие к "социальному статусу"(вот это - мне "ВСЕ РАВНО"(дворником или начальником)), уже, как ни странно, можно назвать "амбициями", поскольку ты "наплевал" на ценности "социума".
Что касается "образования", то тут вопрос, хочешь ли ты действительно получить "образование"(знания) "для себя", или ты хочешь просто получить бумажку(диплом) о "высшем образовании"(скажем, хотя бы чтобы,этим гордиться). Если ты "наплевал на бумажку"(диплом), то это тоже признак "высоких амбиций". 

Что касается того, что не хочешь быть "со сверстниками" - еще один признак "высоких амбиций". Это тоже можно квалифицировать, как "претензии на независимость от социума".
Прибавлю, что и я сам стремился "к одиночеству", но по стечению обстоятельств, вынужден был, начиная с детства и к юности "быть среди сверстников". 
И как-то постоянно "не вписывался", был "в стороне","себе на уме" и проч. 
Некоторым был интересен этим, а некоторые даже устраивали "травлю" "белой вороны", впрочем, недолгую, так как я почти "не реагировал" на "травлю"(по-крайней мере внешне,а это скучно(в смысле скучно "травить" того, кто не реагирует)). 

В общем, как ни парадоксально это звучит, заявление об "отсутствии желаний" есть признак "самых высоких амбиций". 

P.S.
Кстати, прочитал недавно роман Достоевского "Бесы". Там есть некий персонаж, некто Кириллов, так он утверждал, что когда человеку станет "ВСЕ РАВНО" - "Жить или умереть", то тогда человек станет Богом. Вот они - "амбиции". 
И самоубийство этот Кириллов совершил, так сказать, чисто в "воспитательных целях", чтобы показать, что это возможно. В общем, малопонятная цель была у этого самоубийства. Тем более, что он,Кириллов, вовсе не желал "афишировать" свое "самоубийство в воспитательных целях" и если бы не Достоевский, так бы и не был узнан. :Smile:

----------


## Эндер

> Эндер, не боишься ты оказаться в новых проблемах спустя какое-то время, когда тебе уже будет поболее лет? Сейчас же это бич просто - почти каждый второй вокруг такой "планктон", который идет ради денег. Вот она коррупция, вот оно следствие. Нет сознательности, мы варимся в грязи, сами же её создавая. Говорим какие все вокруг "плохие", а сами выбираем обычную выгоду в виде денег.
> Немного эмоционально опять вышло, но я хочу только сказать одно: Эндер, может как раз сейчас время задуматься, где твоё место?


 Нет не боюсь. Деньги мне не нужны. Я вообще довольно аскетичный человек. Я вполне могу питаться хлебом и водой и спать на полу в каком-нибудь подвале. В тоже время, если я увижу шанс, то я могу жить и в огромном особняке с кучей денег. Но мне фиолетово и то и то. Разве что во втором случае, возможностей будет больше. Хотя как сказать, в первом, зато тоже, можно увидеть много интересного, чего никогда не увидит человек из второго примера. Мне деньги не нужны, они нужны социуму. А я живу в социуме и конечно же играю по его правилам. Что поделать. А на счет того, где мое место? Отлично подмечено, только сколько я его не искал, так и не нашел. Но жизнь огромна, время еще есть. А пока придется соблюдать "законы", если я хочу, что бы это время у меня оставалось.

----------


## Эндер

Zanuda ru
Я уже где то упоминал, что считал себя богом, что крайне завышенное чсв. Поэтому я и боюсь себя. Такие мысли до добра не доведут. Поэтому я только рад, когда мне пишут, что я просто подросток-переросток ) Это хоть как то ограничивает. Заставляет задуматься, что может это действительно так. А жить по принципу мне все равно. Это страшно. Но я именно так и живу. Говорю себе, мне терять нечего. Поэтому возможно Кириллов и покончил с собой. Так жить нельзя. Какие то границы должны быть. А когда их нет. Это страшно.

----------


## zanuda_ru

Ну, так тут речь не идет о том, что "наплевал на все законы" и тебе "все дозволено".
Принцип "правила(законы) существуют, чтобы их нарушать" - это еще большая тупость и ограниченность, чем скрупулезное безусловное следование правилам.
Скорее разумнее будет высказывание "нет правил без исключений" и "исключение только подтверждает правила". В том-то и проблема, что "быдло"(а именно на "быдло" и опираются так называемые "революционеры" из романа), понимает свободу, как распущенность(жги, режь, грабь, убивай, кощунствуй) и проч. 
"Быдло" по-иному и не может распорядиться своей свободой, как преступать через все культурно-моральные устои. Вот и первоочередная задача у "революционеров"- распустить "быдло" и всех втянутых в свою сеть, развратить, опустить на этот уровень. И тут уже не "образованность" играет роль.

Высокомерие тех, кто "не поддается" стимулам(ценностям) общества - оно гораздо тоньше. Они признают "правила игры", но не желают вступать в эту игру. Вот что больше всего беспокоит окружающих, вот он, этот "странный тип" вроде бы "как все" и в то же время, не такой, как все. Да вот даже твой "аскетизм"(мне тоже знакомо). В общем типичный "гадкий утенок", который и сам хотел бы быть,"как все" и старается, да не получается "обмануть" ни самого себя, ни окружающих.

И тут нечего бояться самого себя, что совершишь что-то ужасное, скорее, это простой "обыватель", будучи "приперт к стенке", совершит нечто ужасное из низменных побуждений. 
Ну, в общем, если интересно, например, про Кириллова, то он без разговоров отдает своему товарищу последний рубль, играет с ребенком и проч. Более того, он говорит, что любит жизнь и детей и проч.
В общем, когда человеку будет уже не только "все равно", в смысле аскетизма, но и в смысле "адаптации под общие ценности", тогда он,человек, поднимется на новую ступень. Пока страшно. Но в том-то ипроблема, что большинство "страхов"-беспочвенные и необоснованные, да и не твои собственные.
В самом деле, ради чего человек совершает самые мерзкие свои поступки ?
Да ради все тех ценностей, навязанных социумом(начиная от "слаще жрать, мягче спать" и заканчивая "деньгами","карьерой" и "славой"). Тут же и "зависть" и "ревность" и проч. Если же эти ценности для тебя "ничего не значат" где твой мотив, чтобы "творить непотребства"? Основной страх(страх социума, отраженный в cебе самом), что "нормальный" кажется "управляемым", а как управлять, тем, для кого обычные "стимулы" и не стимулы "вовсе" ?
Философ Иммануил Кант, например, задал такой вопрос "Как свобода возможна"?
В самом деле, если человек - "раб" своих привычек,наклонностей,ценностей,навязанных социумом, то о какой свободе может идти речь ? Вот тут некая Unity уже который пост "поет дифирамбы" "механичности" человека, причем, сама не понимает, "восхваляет" она, или, наоборот "протестует" против этой предопределенности, механичности(по-крайней мере я не понял).
Кант же, приходит к выводу, что именно некий "моральный закон" внутри человека(то, что Каин назвал "благородным эгоизмом"), и делает свободу для человека возможной. То есть, поступать не как диктуют низменные, но привычные "интересы", но против них, исходя из высшего морального закона, который, по мнению Канта, априори присутствует в каждом из нас. 
Как говорил Кант:"Меня восхищают две вещи на свете - звездное небо над головой и моральный закон внутри нас". Как следствие из теории Канта, отпадает надобность и в наказаниях. И тут Кант  "солидарен" и с "Новым Заветом", где сказано: "каким судом судите, таким же и вы будете осуждены, и какою мерою мерите, той же мерой и вам будет отмеряно". Вот этот самый априори присутствующий "моральный закон внутри нас" сам "позаботится" о наказании, следовательно, нет нужды заботиться еще о каком-то дополнительном наказании.

P.S.
Ну и что страшного, в том, что ты счел себя Богом ?
Все зависит от того, каким ты представляешь себе этого Бога ?
Неужели таким ужасным монстром, что и вообразить страшно ?

----------


## Игорёк

Эндер, без женаний и целей жить нельзя. Зануда говорит что так проще, я же думаю это самое страшное что может быть, когда нет стремления ни к чему. 
Может быть просто твой срок не подошел. У меня в твои годы было много интереснов, но про работу и профессию я тогда особо не думал. Но главное что мне нравилось много всего. Восновном техника, вся. магнитофоны, машины, компьютеры, и все в таком духе. Поэтому мне сложно представить как может быть когда не нравится ничего. А вероятно что-то понравится, есл ты попадешь в хорошее место, может и общение сложится и цель какая-то будет.
Ето кстати к вопросу о подростке-переростке. Я тебя тоже считаю именно таким. Хорошего в этом мало. Но за-то несколько благодря этому, ты вероятно сможешь найти понимание и уважение среди старших людей на работе, перед начальством, и с годами как бы сравняешься с ними, короче это в будущем может послужить и полезным аргументом.

----------


## Эндер

> Эндер, без женаний и целей жить нельзя. Зануда говорит что так проще, я же думаю это самое страшное что может быть, когда нет стремления ни к чему. 
> Может быть просто твой срок не подошел. У меня в твои годы было много интереснов, но про работу и профессию я тогда особо не думал. Но главное что мне нравилось много всего. Восновном техника, вся. магнитофоны, машины, компьютеры, и все в таком духе. Поэтому мне сложно представить как может быть когда не нравится ничего. А вероятно что-то понравится, есл ты попадешь в хорошее место, может и общение сложится и цель какая-то будет.
> Ето кстати к вопросу о подростке-переростке. Я тебя тоже считаю именно таким. Хорошего в этом мало. Но за-то несколько благодря этому, ты вероятно сможешь найти понимание и уважение среди старших людей на работе, перед начальством, и с годами как бы сравняешься с ними, короче это в будущем может послужить и полезным аргументом.


 Знаешь, это не от меня к сожалению зависит. Я не могу сказать себе, вот это твоя цель, вот это твое желание, если меня к этому не тянет. А на счет подростка-переростка, я знаю что ты тоже считаешь меня таким. Ведь это я тебя цитировал )) 

"И какой тогда ты видишь выход из моей ситуации ? - подросток переросток, ничего из себя не представляющий урод, с кучей дерьма внутри... "

Просто в голову въелось и помню тогда надолго задумался ))

----------


## Эндер

> Ну, так тут речь не идет о том, что "наплевал на все законы" и тебе "все дозволено".
> Принцип "правила(законы) существуют, чтобы их нарушать" - это еще большая тупость и ограниченность, чем скрупулезное безусловное следование правилам.
> Скорее разумнее будет высказывание "нет правил без исключений" и "исключение только подтверждает правила". В том-то и проблема, что "быдло"(а именно на "быдло" и опираются так называемые "революционеры" из романа), понимает свободу, как распущенность(жги, режь, грабь, убивай, кощунствуй) и проч. 
> "Быдло" по-иному и не может распорядиться своей свободой, как преступать через все культурно-моральные устои. Вот и первоочередная задача у "революционеров"- распустить "быдло" и всех втянутых в свою сеть, развратить, опустить на этот уровень. И тут уже не "образованность" играет роль.


 Вот видишь, я уже не подхожу под описание того человека, о котором ты говоришь. Для меня свободой могут быть и такие понятия как "жги, режь, грабь, убивай, кощунствуй". Я не говорю что так надо делать, я говорю что никто не помешает так делать. ДА я поступаю иначе, но не отрицаю что мог бы и делать то, что вышеописанно. Просто мне это не надо, но если бы надо было, возможно я бы именно так и поступал, как это самое "быдло".

----------


## Эндер

> Высокомерие тех, кто "не поддается" стимулам(ценностям) общества - оно гораздо тоньше. Они признают "правила игры", но не желают вступать в эту игру. Вот что больше всего беспокоит окружающих, вот он, этот "странный тип" вроде бы "как все" и в то же время, не такой, как все. Да вот даже твой "аскетизм"(мне тоже знакомо). В общем типичный "гадкий утенок", который и сам хотел бы быть,"как все" и старается, да не получается "обмануть" ни самого себя, ни окружающих.


 А вот это верно. Никогда не понимал других людей, когда они говорили, что не хотят быть как все. Да знают ли они, что это такое, не чувствовать себя таким как все!?

----------


## Эндер

> В общем, когда человеку будет уже не только "все равно", в смысле аскетизма, но и в смысле "адаптации под общие ценности", тогда он,человек, поднимется на новую ступень.


 Не хочу я на эту новую ступень. И что мне делать там одному? Я хочу что бы у меня, были хоть какие то ценности. Но их нет. Почему? Я не могу сам создать себе их. Они или есть или их нет, разве не так?

----------


## Эндер

> ". Вот этот самый априори присутствующий "моральный закон внутри нас" сам "позаботится" о наказании, следовательно, нет нужды заботиться еще о каком-то дополнительном наказании.


 Я не верю в этот моральный закон внутри нас. По крайней мере я его не чувствую, не ощущаю внутри себя.

----------


## Эндер

> P.S.
> Ну и что страшного, в том, что ты счел себя Богом ?
> Все зависит от того, каким ты представляешь себе этого Бога ?
> Неужели таким ужасным монстром, что и вообразить страшно ?


 Тот, кто возомнил себя богом, уже является ужасным монстром. Когда тебя ничего не сдерживает, ты можешь делать все что угодно, без угрызений совесть, без чувства вины. Ты чувствуешь себя непогрешимым. Разве это правильно!?

----------


## Эндер

> Эндер, без женаний и целей жить нельзя. Зануда говорит что так проще, я же думаю это самое страшное что может быть, когда нет стремления ни к чему.


 Но ведь я тут, я существую.

----------


## Эндер

> Может быть просто твой срок не подошел. У меня в твои годы было много интереснов, но про работу и профессию я тогда особо не думал. Но главное что мне нравилось много всего. Восновном техника, вся. магнитофоны, машины, компьютеры, и все в таком духе. Поэтому мне сложно представить как может быть когда не нравится ничего. А вероятно что-то понравится, есл ты попадешь в хорошее место, может и общение сложится и цель какая-то будет.


 У меня их к сожалению не было. Я видел своих "друзей", один помешан на всем, что связанно с химией и медициной, другой на компьютерах и программах, третий на истории и революции. У всех них есть цели, интересы.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Тот, кто возомнил себя богом, уже является ужасным монстром. Когда тебя ничего не сдерживает, ты можешь делать все что угодно, без угрызений совесть, без чувства вины. Ты чувствуешь себя непогрешимым. Разве это правильно!?


 Это значит, что твой Бог - "Вседозволенность и непогрешимость".
Однако не все так просто. 
"Атеисты", кстати, именно к этому апеллируют, когда выступают против Бога(А уних масса "доказательств", что Бог(ну, скажем, "из Писания" )) -"говнюк" и "моральный урод".
"Пути господни неисповедимы" - эта фраза говорит о том, что не Нам(грешным) судить о делах его. Как же он сам относится к себе и есть ли у Него(Бога) "моральные устои" - это его "внутреннее дело". А теперь подумай, разве ты не будешь протестовать, если кто-то возьмется тебя осуждать. Небось скажешь, "не твое собачье дело" или "сам дурак". 

А для меня Бог - это "Ответственнось". Уж коли ты Бог(Хозяин), то на тебе лежит ответственность не только за свои поступки, но и за все, что попадает в сферу твоего внимания(ну, хотя-бы некий подросток-пересток под ником "Эндер" на данном "форуме" :Smile: ). 

А "Вседозволенность и Непогрешимость" - это "аттрибуты" "Быдлячьего Бога".

Да, Бог(как и судья) по "правилам игры" должен быть(как и Судья) "неподсуден".
Иначе, чего доброго, увлекшись "осуждением" "судьи" можно совершенно "перевести стрелки", забыв о том "деле", которое рассматривается.
"Неподсудность судьи" - это разумное и необходимое условие любого процесса(будь-то "футбольный матч" или "слушание уголовного дела"). То же и с Богом.
Если это "высшее правосудие", то "подсудимые"(или адвокаты) "права не имеют"
переводить дело на личность судьи. Это кажется настолько очевидным, что даже как-то неловко это объяснять.

Но правило о "неподсудности судьи" можно назвать как "вседозволенность" и поднять "шумиху"(опять же "клюнет" на это в первую очередь то же "быдло". Девиз "быдла": "А почему это им можно, а нам - нельзя!"). И тут им только "пример подай", что они(остальные) творят.
Но на практике, ни у какого судьи нет неограниченных полномочий("вседозволенности"), он(судья) также ограничен своей "ролью" и, скажем, "протоколом".

Ты говоришь, что это и есть "твой Бог", значит и ты - "быдло".
А вот тут позволь тебе не поверить. 
Раз ты боишься такого Бога,значит, это - не твой Бог. 
А, ты попробуй "придумать" такого Бога, который тебя бы устраивал, вот это и будет - "Твой Бог". Пока что ты видишь "быдлячего Бога" и, чтобы быть "как все" стараешься его принять.(А принять такого "быдлячьего Бога" не сможет явно даже само "быдло"(устыдится)).

Впрочем, откуда столько пессимизма, откуда сведения, что "ВСЕ" - это и есть "быдло"? Сведения несколько "устарели", просто "Быдлячий Бог" все чаще и чаще "поминается", как аргумент в религиозных спорах(например, "атеисты" против "христиан"). Конечно, атеистам удобно представить, скажем, Христианского Бога именно как "Быдлячьего бога"(Вседозволенность и непогрешимость). Это умно, чтобы довести оппонентов(христиан) "до белого каления" в споре("чисто для прикола"), но неумно всерьез говорить о таком Боге.

P.S.
Основная идея, что страхи типа, а вот Я не гарантирую, что не буду грабить, убивать и проч. Конечно, никто не может гарантировать на 100%. 
Но и попытки "быть честнее всех" и зацикливаться на этом негативе - тоже глупо.
Скорее надо бы верить, что не сделаешь, даже при "тяжелых обстоятельствах".
Не можешь поверить во внешнего Бога, попробуй поверить "в себя", как бы "найти Бога в душе".

----------


## Игорёк

Получается что единственным твоим интересом былв твоя игра. в которой ты разочаровался, и остался ни с чем ?

----------


## Эндер

Zanuda
Бог для меня включает вседозволенность и непогрешимость и ответственность в том числе. Зачем ты делишь это, на различные понятия? А если кто то будет меня осуждать, это наведет лишь на размышления. Ведь я не совершенен, а мнение других, всегда интересно. Пусть кто то скажет тебе об этом мягко и красиво, а кто то грубо и обидно. Какая разница? Суть останется той же. Не важно каким образом она тебя достигает. Так что я точно никому не скажу "не твое дело" или "сам дурак". И я не верю в "неподсудность судьи".

----------


## Эндер

> Получается что единственным твоим интересом былв твоя игра. в которой ты разочаровался, и остался ни с чем ?


 Это было не интересом, вынужденной мерой скорее. Но я не разочаровывался в ней, просто теперь был не согласен.

----------


## Эндер

Кто-нибудь читал в детстве сказки братьев Гримм? Мой брат где то нашел старую книгу и попросил прочесть пару сказок, ссылаясь на то, что они пишут бред. Более пессимистичных и жестоких сказок я еще не видал. А ведь я прочел всю книгу еще в раннем детстве. Могло ли это как то повлиять на пессимистическое отношение к миру в будущем? Вот одна из "сказочек" (мой брат кстати сказал что это про меня))) :

"Познакомилась раз кошка с мышью и столько наговорила ей про свою большую любовь и дружбу, что мышь согласилась, наконец, жить с ней в одном доме и вести сообща хозяйство.

- Надо будет на зиму сделать запасы, а не то придется нам с тобой голодать, - сказала кошка, - но тебе-то ведь, мышка, всюду ходить нельзя, а то, чего доброго, попадешься в ловушку.

Так они и порешили и купили себе про запас горшочек жиру. Но они не знали, где его спрятать, и вот после долгих раздумий кошка и говорит:

- Лучшего места, нежели в церкви, я и не знаю. Уж оттуда никто его утащить не посмеет. Давай поставим горшочек под алтарем и не будем его трогать до той поры, пока он нам не понадобится.

И вот спрятали они горшочек в надежном месте. Но прошло ни много ни мало времени, как захотелось вдруг кошке жиром полакомиться - и говорит она мышке:

- Знаешь что, мышка, зовет меня тетка на крестины: родила она сыночка, беленького с рыжими пятнышками; так вот, буду я у нее кумой. Я пойду, а ты уж сама за хозяйством присмотри.

- Ладно, - говорит мышь, - ступай себе с богом, а ежели будет что вкусное, ты и обо мне не забудь - я бы тоже не прочь немножко сладенького красного винца хлебнуть.

Но все, что рассказала кошка, была неправда - никакой тетки у нее не было и никто не звал ее на крестины. А пошла она прямо в церковь, подобралась к горшочку с жиром, начала лизать - и слизала всю верхушку. Потом прогулялась по городским крышам, огляделась, легла на солнышке и стала облизывать себе усы, вспоминая о горшочке с жиром. И только под вечер воротилась она домой.

- Ну, вот наконец ты и вернулась, - сказала мышка, - небось, день свой провела весело?

- Да, неплохо, - ответила кошка.

- А как же назвали ребеночка? - спросила мышка.

- Початочком, - холодно ответила кошка.

- Початочком? - воскликнула мышка. - Что это за странное и редкое имя, разве оно принято в вашем семействе?

- Да что о том говорить, - сказала кошка, - пожалуй, оно не хуже, чем какой-нибудь Воришка Хлебных Крошек, как твоих крестников называют.

Захотелось вскоре кошке опять полакомиться. И говорит она мышке:

- Сделай мне одолжение, побудь еще разок дома да присмотри сама за хозяйством, меня опять зовут на крестины; отказаться мне никак невозможно, ведь у ребеночка белый воротничок вокруг шейки.

Добрая мышка согласилась. А кошка пробралась вдоль городской стены в церковь да и выела половину горшочка жира. "Нет ничего вкусней, - подумала она, - когда что-нибудь поешь одна", и осталась такой работой вполне довольна.

Воротилась она домой, а мышка ее и спрашивает:

- Ну, как же назвали ребеночка?

- Серединкою, - ответила кошка.

- Серединкою? Да что ты! Я такого имени отродясь не слыхала, бьюсь об заклад, что его и в календаре-то нет.

Стала кошка вскоре вспоминать о лакомстве и облизываться.

- Ведь хорошее-то случается всегда трижды, - говорит она мышке, - приходится мне опять кумой быть. Ребеночек-то родился весь черненький, одни только лапки беленькие, и ни единого белого пятнышка, а случается это в несколько лет раз, отпусти уж меня на крестины.

- Початочек! Серединка! - ответила мышка. - Какие, однако ж, странные имена, есть над чем призадуматься.

- Да ты вот все дома сидишь в своем темно-сером фризовом кафтане, с длинной косичкой, - сказала кошка, - да только ворчишь; а все оттого, что днем из дому не выходишь.

Когда кошка ушла, мышка убрала в доме и навела в хозяйстве всюду порядок, а кошка-лакомка тем временем слизала весь жир в горшочке дочиста. "Когда все поешь, только тогда и успокоишься", - сказала она про себя и лишь к ночи вернулась домой, сытая и жирная. А мышка тотчас ее и спрашивает:

- А какое ж имя дали третьему ребеночку?

- Оно тебе, пожалуй, тоже не понравится, - ответила кошка, - назвали его Поскребышком.

- Поскребышек! - воскликнула мышка. - Да-а! Над таким именем призадумаешься: я пока не видала, чтобы такое имя было где напечатано. Поскребышек! А что же оно должно значить? - Покачала она головой, свернулась в клубочек и легла спать.

И с той поры никто не звал кошку на крестины. А подошла зима, нечем было уже на дворе поживиться, - тут и вспомнила мышка про свои запасы и говорит:

- Кошка, давай-ка наведаемся к нашему горшочку с жиром, ведь мы его приберегли, теперь нам есть чем полакомиться.

- Что ж, - говорит кошка, - это будет, пожалуй, так же вкусно, как полизать язычком воздух.

Пустились они в путь-дорогу. Приходят - стоит горшочек на том самом месте, да только пустой.

- Ох, - говорит мышка, - теперь-то я вижу, что случилось, теперь мне ясно, какой ты мне верный друг! Ты все сама поела, когда на крестины ходила; сначала початочек, потом серединку, а затем…

- Да замолчи ты! - крикнула кошка. - Еще одно слово, и я тебя съем.

"Поскребышек", - вертелось на языке у бедной мышки; и только сорвалось это слово у ней с языка, прыгнула кошка, схватила ее и съела.

Вот видишь, как бывает оно на свете."

----------


## Сахасрара

какая печальная сказка! самое печальное, что так и вправду бывает на свете!

----------


## Эндер

> какая печальная сказка! самое печальное, что так и вправду бывает на свете!


 О, это еще далеко не самая жестокая, я как почитал офигел и это то для детей!? )

----------


## Эндер

К слову о "быдле":

Закрываю двери, плачет недотрога,
Страшно ему засыпать одному.
Свет течет сквозь пальцы,
На глаза любимой куклы,
Стекая к маленькому слону.
Мама не оставит на ковре
Следов, закрыла двери и создала темноту.
Завтра новый день.
Он с утра начнется и
Поглотит темноту.

Плачь, никто, никогда не услышит тебя.
Кричи, никто, никогда не утрет твоих слез.
Это все невсерьез.

Пытайся вырваться из толпы
Закричи сделай шаг вперед
Если тебе хватит сил
Не дать засосать тебя назад
Ты попробуй остаться собой
Когда тебя будут забрасывать камнями правил
Ложью, жестокостью, двуличностью,
Деньгами, добрыми советами,
И миллионами тонн стереотипов,
Которые каждый считает своим
Гражданским долгом навязать тебе.
Умри над их пустыми взглядами
Умри - стань свободным от самого себя
Стань недоступным самому себе
Стань ветром, чтобы никто
Не смог тебя даже потрогать
Будь недотрогой.

Закрываю двери, плачет недотрога,
Страшно ему засыпать одному.
Свет течет сквозь пальцы,
На глаза любимой куклы,
Стекая к маленькому слону.

Плачь, никто, никогда не услышит тебя.
Кричи, никто, никогда не утрет твоих слез.
Это все невсерьез...

Нет! Этот мир не изменить...
Этот мир не изменить...
Этот мир не изменить
Этот мир не изменить
Этот мир не изменить
Этот мир не изменить
Этот мир не изменить
Этот мир..

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Zanuda
> 1.Бог для меня включает вседозволенность и непогрешимость и ответственность в том числе. Зачем ты делишь это, на различные понятия? 
> 
> 2.А если кто то будет меня осуждать, это наведет лишь на размышления. Ведь я не совершенен, а мнение других, всегда интересно. Пусть кто то скажет тебе об этом мягко и красиво, а кто то грубо и обидно. Какая разница? Суть останется той же. Не важно каким образом она тебя достигает. Так что я точно никому не скажу "не твое дело" или "сам дурак". 
> 3.И я не верю в "неподсудность судьи".


 1. Упрек не по адресу, "различные понятия"(конструкции) "языка"("слова","термины","устойчивые фразеологические обороты" и проч.)("расчлененку", а по-научному - "анализ") не я придумал, они как-бы существовали до меня.

Кроме того, ты сам указал, что "Вседозволенность" и "Непогрешимость" - аттрибуты "твоего" Бога в ответ на мой вопрос, каким ты представляешь "своего" Бога. 
Видишь-ли, многие считают, что "Бог" - это и так всем понятно, на деле же каждый представляет "Бога" по-своему.

Напротив, как-то еще под ником dotosh, я вступил в дискуссию на тему "Суицид - это признак силы или слабости"? В итоге обсуждение свелось к тому, что никто не имеет четкого представления что есть "сила", а что есть "слабость", а значит, дискуссия ни о чем. И вот тут я подал реплику, что неплохо было бы "очистить" язык от множества понятий(и даже в пример привел некую Эллочку-Людоедку из знаменитого произведения Ильфа и Петрова "Золотой теленок"). Сама Эллочка вполне успешно обходилась 30 словами(типа "мрак", "жуть","блеск","хамите, парниша"(в основном "междометия") и проч.). 

И, как оказалось, я не первый предложил "почистить" язык. Некий Оруэлл предложил также "почистить" английский язык(проект назывался "Новояз"). 
Если уж быть максималистом в этом вопросе, то следует и вовсе отказаться от слов, а воспринимать реальность непосредственно("сенсорика", так сказать).
Сама идея "языка" для таких проповедников "единства и неразделимости всего сущего" является "порочной", поскольку "разбивает"(если хотите,"расчленяет") "неделимое целое" на части(слова). 

Так что и заниматься "словоблудием" на этом форуме - уже "грех" :Smile: 

А что касается "Ответственности", то "Бог троицу любит". 
Прибавив к "Вседозволенности" и "Непогрешимости"(которые всех пугают, не потому ли, что сами страшатся это "получить"? (То есть "судят" по своим "человеческим меркам")) такое качество, как "Ответственность" - уже получаем более-менее "жизнеспособную"(не столь ужасную "по человеческим меркам") "троицу". 
2. А вот это правильно, это называется "правильной реакцией на критику со стороны". Эмоциональная реакция(которую я постарался продемонстрировать в "типичных"(возможно и неосознаваемых) восклицаниях), здесь неуместна.

Только "предрассудок"(то, что идет прежде рассудка) реагирует именно так(Эмоционально) и если не "взять себя в руки"(спохватиться), то и рассудок послушно следует за "пред-рассудком".

3. Тут неважно, веришь ты или не веришь. Речь о другом. Если взять, например, футбольный матч(конкретный матч(здесь и сейчас), а не футбольный матч "вообще").
То тут есть некий регламент(2 тайма по 45 минут с перерывом 15 минут). Когда же длится матч, судья на поле - "Царь и Бог", как он решит, так и будет. 
И да, с трибун "болельщики" могут орать: "Судью на мыло!", но это никак не отменяет решения судьи.
Да, впоследствии, могут опротестовывать спорные моменты, и даже на основании этого "дисквалифицировать" судью за "профнепригодность", однако, все решения "остаются в силе". 
Это же касается и "судебных заседаний". Не зря же принято обращаться к судье: "Ваша честь". 

В общем, это не вера, а "чистая логика", без этого немыслимо ничего "конструктивного", кроме "бардака". Вот это самое, что я привел,типа "не твое дело", "сам дурак" и проч. в адрес судьи(неуважение к самому Суду, как к процессу) и дискредитирует сам процесс.

Или, что далеко ходить,например, уважение участников форума к "модерам"( и их решениям) предполагается по-умолчанию. Можно, конечно, "подать аппеляцию" в "установленном порядке", но уважать "решение судьи"(в данном случае - "модера"), ты как-бы "обязан"(нравится оно тебе или нет).

----------


## Эндер

1. Каждый представляет бога по своему. Если на то пошло, кадый из нас является богом. Бог у нас в голове у каждого он свой и пытаться формировать из него единое целое для всех, слишком глупо. На счет слов интересно. Правда лишь отчасти "почистить язык", на мой взгляд будет лишь полумерой. Если бы мы могли общаться посредством передачи образов, мыслей, идей, тогда несомненно, нам бы не понадобились слова. Это было бы поистенне замечательно, но мы не способны на это к сожалению.

2. Я бы предпочел реагировать эмоционально. В ответ на оскорбление, отвечать тем же. В ответ на удар, тоже бить. А не размышлять. От этого я выгляжу абсолютно безэмоциональным человеком. Меня не раз называли "роботом". И я вынужден согласиться, что отчасти, они правы.

3. Можно соблюдать правила, но совсем не обязательно быть согласным с ними.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 1. Каждый представляет бога по своему. Если на то пошло, кадый из нас является богом. Бог у нас в голове у каждого он свой и пытаться формировать из него единое целое для всех, слишком глупо. На счет слов интересно. Правда лишь отчасти "почистить язык", на мой взгляд будет лишь полумерой. Если бы мы могли общаться посредством передачи образов, мыслей, идей, тогда несомненно, нам бы не понадобились слова. Это было бы поистенне замечательно, но мы не способны на это к сожалению.
> 
> 2. Я бы предпочел реагировать эмоционально. В ответ на оскорбление, отвечать тем же. В ответ на удар, тоже бить. А не размышлять. От этого я выгляжу абсолютно безэмоциональным человеком. Меня не раз называли "роботом". И я вынужден согласиться, что отчасти, они правы.
> 
> 3. Можно соблюдать правила, но совсем не обязательно быть согласным с ними.


 1. Вот то-то-же. Поэтому при общении и надо уточнять, что именно подразумевает под словом "Бог" говорящий. Если язык - в первую очередь средство общения, то приходится уточнять, чтобы "понять" или "быть понятым". А вообще, язык(для меня по-крайней-мере), еще и средство вести диалог "с самим собой". Я думаю, в основном, словами, за словами же могут возникать "ассоциации", "образное" же мышление(без помощи слов), у меня плохо развито.  Насчет "прямого" общения(телепатии), так это еще, если не ошибаюсь, некий Томас Мор придумал, в некотором рассказе про остров "Утопия". Там он описал идеальное общество.Это название стало нарицательным, для неосуществимых фантазий на тему общественного устройства.  

2. Ну, может быть, и я бы предпочел. Но увы, не получается. Помимо того, что я не могу участвовать в играх или еще какой деятельности, где важна реакция(слишком "торможу"(управление через рассудок гораздо медленнее, чем "автоматизм")), еще и не могу дать "адекватный отпор" в ответ на агрессию. Так что, тут вместо "око за око, зуб за зуб" из "Ветхого Завета" больше подходит "ударившему тебя по левой щеке подставь правую"(заповедь Христа из "Нового Завета"). Однако у меня это не по убеждению, а само по себе так получается, вот что обидно. 

Хотя, тут бы меньше страхов, что в "состоянии аффекта"(сильного эмоционального потрясения) сотворишь что-то "ужасное"(у меня состояние аффекта никогда не было столь сильным, чтобы действовать не раздумывая, всегда "включается" рассудок), хотя и эти страхи есть.

3. Если ты "вступаешь в игру", то либо надо соблюдать правила(по мере возможностей), или не вступать "в игру"(быть "вне игры"). А можно попытаться "играть в свою игру", как у тебя озаглавлена тема. И коли это "своя игра", то тут ты можешь вырабатывать правила сам, иногда вырабатывая(уточняя) эти правила "по ходу игры". В "своей игре" ты - Царь и Бог, социум же пытается навязать тебе "свою игру"(задавая общие для всех цели и приоритеты).
Ну конечно,"жить в обществе и быть свободным от общества нельзя". Приходится с этим считаться.

----------


## Эндер

1. Про "прямое" общение у Мора, не знал. Но с идеей "утопии" знаком, как и любой человек думаю.

2. Не знаю, с реакцией проблем нету. Хотя тоже считаю себя немного "тормозом". Вот только я один так считаю, почему-то. На счет "адекватного отпора", у меня наоборот, я даю человеку "неадекватный отпор". "Ненавидь врагов своих всем сердцем, и, если кто-то дал тебе пощечину по одной щеке, СОКРУШИ обидчика своего в ЕГО другую щеку! Сокруши весь бок
его, ибо самосохранение есть высший закон!". Вот примерно так у меня и получается. Правда делаю я это зачастую осознано, мною руководят не эмоции, но желание напугать человека до такой степени, что он никогда уже не рискнет тебя ударить.

3. Согласен.

----------


## Эндер

Не могу уснуть. Схожу с ума? Что-то не так. Начались приступы панического страха. Никогда такого не было. Последний час показался мне самым страшным в моей жизни. Что происходит? Способно ли одиночество свести с ума? Даже сейчас пишу сюда. Зависимость? Страшно ложиться спать. Мысли не вяжутся. Пытался отвлечь себя, не получается. Не могу сконцентрироваться ни на чем. Разговаривал сам с собой. Единственное предположение с чем это может быть связано: уже больше недели не контактировал ни с кем. Я сам ушел от друзей. Зачем? Теперь я один. Пытался убедить себя что одиночество - хорошо. Сейчас так не думаю. Напишу это и что потом? Попробую уснуть. Страшно. Очень страшно. Не знаю что делать...

----------


## Статист

Не имею представления о вашей проблеме. У меня вот проблема была...и ещё остаётся - когда-то потерял способность чувствовать. В груди поселился холод. Думал, что это поможет мне избежать боль. И это оказалось правдой. Но с болью исчезли и другие чувства. Способность любить, например. 
 Хотя одно чувство у меня осталось. Ненависть. Я подумал:" Она не предаст, она навсегда". И это тоже было правдой. Но она сжирала мои силы, и наконец принялась за меня. За моих близких, друзей.  Замкнулся. Ибо неосознанно понимал, что причиняю вред.
P.S. А вы умеете чувствовать?

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 2. Не знаю, с реакцией проблем нету. Хотя тоже считаю себя немного "тормозом". Вот только я один так считаю, почему-то. На счет "адекватного отпора", у меня наоборот, я даю человеку "неадекватный отпор". "Ненавидь врагов своих всем сердцем, и, если кто-то дал тебе пощечину по одной щеке, СОКРУШИ обидчика своего в ЕГО другую щеку! Сокруши весь бок
> его, ибо самосохранение есть высший закон!". Вот примерно так у меня и получается. Правда делаю я это зачастую осознано, мною руководят не эмоции, но желание напугать человека до такой степени, что он никогда уже не рискнет тебя ударить.


 Ну вот, а говорил, эмоций нету. Ненависть - тоже эмоция. Лично я никогда не мог накопить столько ненависти, чтобы "напугать". Хотя ты и говоришь, что генерируешь ненависть осознанно(и это даже хорошо, потому, что тогда "ненависть" - "под контролем" разума), но тем не менее она есть.

Как-то вспомнилась строчка из песни:
Я должен понять, что я ненавижу
Я думал, что "ненависть" - просто слова.

Так и для меня "любовь" и "ненависть" были просто словами.
Да и сейчас вроде тоже.
Хотя и была "несчастная любовь", но это не в счет.
Да и "несчастная любовь" - скорее демонстрация принципа "от любви до ненависти -один шаг".Сложно все и противоречиво(не поддается анализу).

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Не могу уснуть. Схожу с ума? Что-то не так. Начались приступы панического страха. Никогда такого не было. Последний час показался мне самым страшным в моей жизни. Что происходит? Способно ли одиночество свести с ума? Даже сейчас пишу сюда. Зависимость? Страшно ложиться спать. Мысли не вяжутся. Пытался отвлечь себя, не получается. Не могу сконцентрироваться ни на чем. Разговаривал сам с собой. Единственное предположение с чем это может быть связано: уже больше недели не контактировал ни с кем. Я сам ушел от друзей. Зачем? Теперь я один. Пытался убедить себя что одиночество - хорошо. Сейчас так не думаю. Напишу это и что потом? Попробую уснуть. Страшно. Очень страшно. Не знаю что делать...


 Такое состояние(ну прямо точь-в-точь) и у меня было. Разрешилось тем, что "бросился к родственникам" и побывал месяц в ПНД. А то казалось все безнадежно(и панические страхи, и бессонница, и путаница в мыслях, и разговоры вслух сам с собой). Надо было все это "выплеснуть наружу", а со стороны и кажешься "неадекватным"(что и недалеко от истины, так как беспричинная паника, недосып, разговоры вслух неизвестно с кем не есть "норма").

Стационар чем хорош, что видишь "себе подобных", невозможность уединения, режим. Ну и желание поскорее "вырваться" на свободу, а это значит, надо избавляться от вышеперечисленного. Так что роль стационара я вижу прежде всего в этом(если речь идет о психике), а вовсе не в уколах,таблетках.

----------


## Эндер

> Такое состояние(ну прямо точь-в-точь) и у меня было. Разрешилось тем, что "бросился к родственникам" и побывал месяц в ПНД. А то казалось все безнадежно(и панические страхи, и бессонница, и путаница в мыслях, и разговоры вслух сам с собой). Надо было все это "выплеснуть наружу", а со стороны и кажешься "неадекватным"(что и недалеко от истины, так как беспричинная паника, недосып, разговоры вслух неизвестно с кем не есть "норма").
> 
> Стационар чем хорош, что видишь "себе подобных", невозможность уединения, режим. Ну и желание поскорее "вырваться" на свободу, а это значит, надо избавляться от вышеперечисленного. Так что роль стационара я вижу прежде всего в этом(если речь идет о психике), а вовсе не в уколах,таблетках.


 Вот-вот. Вчера пришел к тем же мыслям. Надо в ПНД. Но вот загвоздка. Мне надо поступать, надо работать. Так что такой вариант не предусматривается в ближайшее время. А вообще не представляю как ты с этим жил. Такого ужаса я никогда не испытывал кроме одного единственного раза в детстве. Дошло до того, что я вчера начал молиться богу. Вот она безысходность. Молитвы не помогли. Стало еще страшнее от собственного голоса в тишине. Думал пойти разбудить мать или брата, хотя понимал что они меня только за психа примут. Потом думал позвонить кому-нибудь, просто хотелось услышать человеческий голос. Но кому? Кто будет разговаривать со мной в 4 часа ночи? В итоге начал слушать музыку. Стало чуть проще. Дождался утра и только тогда уснул. И больше всего я боюсь что сегодня ночью это повторится. Вчера было даже желание покончить с собой лишь бы прекратить это состояние.

----------


## Эндер

> Не имею представления о вашей проблеме. У меня вот проблема была...и ещё остаётся - когда-то потерял способность чувствовать. В груди поселился холод. Думал, что это поможет мне избежать боль. И это оказалось правдой. Но с болью исчезли и другие чувства. Способность любить, например. 
>  Хотя одно чувство у меня осталось. Ненависть. Я подумал:" Она не предаст, она навсегда". И это тоже было правдой. Но она сжирала мои силы, и наконец принялась за меня. За моих близких, друзей.  Замкнулся. Ибо неосознанно понимал, что причиняю вред.
> P.S. А вы умеете чувствовать?


 Ты наверное хотел сказать что понимал что неосознанно причиняешь вред? А так похоже на мой случай. Если ты читал мою тему то увидишь все примерно тоже. Только в моем случае осталась не совсем ненависть. Низменные чувства: ненависть, эгоизм, лицемерие, холодность. Их я ознаменовал Игрой. И что самое смешное мне тоже это сначала помогало, а потом, она начала сжирать меня. Умею ли я чувствовать? Очень, очень слабо. Думаю что изредка все же могу. Было время думал что совсем не способен чувствовать. Хотя мне сложно сказать. Понятие о чувствах мне известно лишь от других людей.

----------


## Эндер

> Ну вот, а говорил, эмоций нету. Ненависть - тоже эмоция. Лично я никогда не мог накопить столько ненависти, чтобы "напугать". Хотя ты и говоришь, что генерируешь ненависть осознанно(и это даже хорошо, потому, что тогда "ненависть" - "под контролем" разума), но тем не менее она есть.
> 
> Как-то вспомнилась строчка из песни:
> Я должен понять, что я ненавижу
> Я думал, что "ненависть" - просто слова.
> 
> Так и для меня "любовь" и "ненависть" были просто словами.
> Да и сейчас вроде тоже.
> Хотя и была "несчастная любовь", но это не в счет.
> Да и "несчастная любовь" - скорее демонстрация принципа "от любви до ненависти -один шаг".Сложно все и противоречиво(не поддается анализу).


 Я бы предпочел не генерировать ненависть, не контролировать её. А испытывать её. Эмоции под управлением разума это не правильно. Но да, я говорил что возможно эмоции все же есть. Я же смог однажды полюбить человека. Правда перешло все это в некую форму садизма-мазохизма.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Вот-вот. Вчера пришел к тем же мыслям. Надо в ПНД. Но вот загвоздка. Мне надо поступать, надо работать. Так что такой вариант не предусматривается в ближайшее время. А вообще не представляю как ты с этим жил. Такого ужаса я никогда не испытывал кроме одного единственного раза в детстве. Дошло до того, что я вчера начал молиться богу. Вот она безысходность. Молитвы не помогли. Стало еще страшнее от собственного голоса в тишине. Думал пойти разбудить мать или брата, хотя понимал что они меня только за психа примут. Потом думал позвонить кому-нибудь, просто хотелось услышать человеческий голос. Но кому? Кто будет разговаривать со мной в 4 часа ночи? В итоге начал слушать музыку. Стало чуть проще. Дождался утра и только тогда уснул. И больше всего я боюсь что сегодня ночью это повторится. Вчера было даже желание покончить с собой лишь бы прекратить это состояние.


 Ну и разбудил бы(мать, брата). Ведь я сам тоже не готов был "сдаться", это сделали за меня родственники(вызвали "скорую"). Я даже немного дулся за это(в особенности на "мамашу"). Хотя и понимал впоследствии, что это мне же напользу пошло, но самому решиться "сдаться" намного сложнее. 
А как жил с этим, так тут принцип "делай что должен и будь что будет". Например, я знал, что утром ДОЛЖЕН идти на работу(хоть бы и не спал всю ночь). В конце концов, заметив неладное, и "начальство" на работе предложило "отпуск". Далее я поехал к родственникам в Нижневартовск(двоюродный племянник меня "сопровождал"). В конце концов и больничный лист получил после стационара, сдал на работе и получил(кроме "отпускных") еще и больничные. Так что "мир не так уж плох" в итоге для меня оказалось.

Покончить с собой тоже два раза было. Очень уж хреново(и на уме и на душе) было.
Однако, "попробовав" два раза, понял, что не решусь. Тут я всем об этом рассказывал, даже спорил о своем праве уйти из жизни. "Начальству","родственникам". Потом даже устыдился, зачем я такое им "гнал". Это как-бы пытался переложить ответственность на других. Да и потом, убедившись, что "уйти" все равно не смогу, как-то глупо показалось "качать права" на этот счет. 
Что касается молитвы, пробовал и к Богу обращаться. Только Бога я воспринимал как что-то непонятное, зачем он так со мной поступает? А может, во мне "бесы-демоны" ? И проч. Далее, придумал себе миссию, не сплю, значит, "охраняю" чей-то сон. Короче, так или эдак пытался "выкручиваться".
В принципе  "бессоница" - уже симптом  болезни. Что касается планов, то как ты будешь их реализовывать(планы) в таком состоянии ? И сможешь ли сам с этим спраиться(без поддержки) ?

P.S.
А музыку(вернее радио) я тоже слушал по-ночам. У меня нечто подобное "радиоточке" на кухне висит. Даже танцевал под музыку, да еще и Ди-Джеев "приколы" слушал. И разговаривал уже не сам с собой(или с Богом), а с "радио"(возражал, соглашался, отмечал песни,типа "нравится-не-нравится"). 
Радио у нас не так много("Европа-плюс","Звезда","Маяк"), но хватает. Некоторые даже литературные чтения по-ночам проводят(для "полуночников").
В общем, даже по-приколу было. Да и на улицу ночью иногда выходил - побродить.
В общем, название темы, "Игра" вполне подходит.Как там у Пушкина: "Что наша Жизнь - Игра!". С тобой играет Бог или Дьявол, неважно, посылает испытания. Ты в ответ реагируешь - пытаешься их удивить. Ну и чтобы самому интересно было. А тут еще "под музычку", с Ди-Джеями "играешь". Кайф и прикол. Или, наоборот, возмущаешься во весь голос, что-то критикуешь(пр-себя или "вслух"). Также думаешь:"и у стен есть уши"(Если вслух). А если мысли "про себя", то думаешь:"Интересно, а эти мысли(про себя) кто-нибудь считывает".
Или думаешь: "Вот сейчас я поставлю чайник, затем закурю, затем посижу в одной позе" и проч. То есть пытаешься спланировать некоторые элементарные действия. Ну и воображаемая скрытая камера, которая вещает "на весь мир" и весь мир за тобой наблюдает через эту камеру. Что они могут подумать, как оценят ?
Да, например, даже эмоции тех-же Ди-Джеев по радио можно считать реакцией на твое поведение. 
Ну это я к-примеру, как варианты игры с самим собой, с Миром,Богом,Дьяволом,Бесами и прочими. И главное, осознанности побольше, пусть это БРЕД и БОЛЬНОЕ ВООБРАЖЕНИЕ, но я же ОСОЗНАЮ, что ЭТО может быть БРЕД и БОЛЬНОЕ воображение, а значит, Я - В СВОЕМ УМЕ, даже если кому-то покажется, что это не так. 
Только ТЫ САМ можешь знать свое ВНУТРЕННЕЕ состояние, а если и сам не знаешь, то тут НИКТО не поможет.

----------


## Эндер

Интересно. Отвечу чуть позже. Сейчас как раз таки на работу и надо. Если конечно это работой назвать можно.
P.S. Кстати, тоже приходили мымли о бесах и прочей хне. Правда озвучивать я это не стал.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Правда перешло все это в некую форму садизма-мазохизма.


 Ну вот, и я о том-же. Только тут "садо-мазо" в "одном флаконе". Сам себя мучаешь всякими мыслями, и сам же мучаешься. Да и еще неприятно, что чувствуешь по-отношению к "объекту". Иногда приходят такие "нехорошие" мысли, что вот я мучаюсь, страдаю, а "объекту" - все равно. Вот-бы и "объект" также мучался и страдал, как я. Это уже совсем "ни в какие ворота не лезет"(в смысле чистой и бескорыстной "любви"). Пытался анализировать свои чуства, даже делиться с "объектом". Ну, это "обрати внимание на мои страдания" тоже глупо. Выходит, что "жалуешься" объекту на него-же. Реакция очевидна, или все это смешно(а тебе очень обидно, когда насмехаются(у тебя же все "серьезно")) или "Я, наверное, должна чувствовать себя виноватой, так вот, я не чувствую себя виноватой" и проч. Т.е. нет четкого ответа на вопрос "чего ты хочешь от объекта?", есть "неадекватные" внешнему миру внутренние "сомнения,мучения, страдания", в которых сам же "запутался". Короче, заповедь: "Не сотвори себе кумира!" рулит. Однако, "опыт, сын ошибок трудных" есть опыт. Как говорится: "Ах, если-бы молодость знала, ах если-бы старость могла!". Попытки "стариков" оградить от "ошибок молодости" подростающее поколение всегда тщетны, похоже, нужно снова и снова "наступать на те же грабли", все "поучения","наставления" - только раздражают.     
А насчет памяти, то я уже говорил, "Хочу забыть" можно противопоставить "хочу запомнить, как можно больше". Не только ГЛАВНОЕ, но и второстепенное(как можно больше "деталей"). Накопить как можно больше материала "для анализа", так сказать. Как говорится, "сила мелочей - в их количестве". 
И иногда "может пустяк,порою, все изменить".
Мне, как Программисту, эта "сила мелочей"(багов) очень хорошо известна. Иногда полдня, а то и больше провозишься, пока не найдешь "баг"(ошибку) в Программе, а само "устранение" уже - секундное дело.

----------


## Эндер

> Иногда приходят такие "нехорошие" мысли, что вот я мучаюсь, страдаю, а "объекту" - все равно. Вот-бы и "объект" также мучался и страдал, как я.


 Ты ошибся. Я ту девушку ни в чем не винил. Мне "друг" тоже говорил, что закончится все ненавистью к ней. Ничего подобного. Разве что я перевел эту ненависть на самого себя. Глупо обижаться на человека, который не разделяет твоих чувств.

----------


## Эндер

> Попытки "стариков" оградить от "ошибок молодости" подростающее поколение всегда тщетны, похоже, нужно снова и снова "наступать на те же грабли", все "поучения","наставления" - только раздражают.


 Тоже не прав. Я всегда слушал поучения, особенно от стариков. Собственно старики единственные люди с которыми я мог нормально общаться. Ну и за редким исключением дети.

----------


## Эндер

> Ну и разбудил бы(мать, брата).


 Не вариант.

----------


## Эндер

> В принципе  "бессоница" - уже симптом  болезни. Что касается планов, то как ты будешь их реализовывать(планы) в таком состоянии ? И сможешь ли сам с этим спраиться(без поддержки) ?


 Вот тут не знаю. Просить помощи для меня подобно адским мукам. Хотя как я говорил уже подобное когда-то давно в детстве было. Просыпался и не мог спать. Хотя в комнате было темно, я почему-то видел её в красном цвете. И все время одолевал беспричинный страх. Так лежал несколько часов, потом не выдерживал шел будить мать, отчего она всегда сама пугалась. Когда происходить это стало каждую ночь. Решили сводить к психиатру. Не помогло. В итоге дошло до того, что уже думали что меня "прокляли" ) После чего научили молиться и как я говорил, тогда все прошло.
Кстати есть еще одно предположение подобного состояния. Возможно тупо с голодухи едет крыша. Конечно и раньше бывало что неделями есть нечего было. Но последнее время все совсем как-то туго.

----------


## Эндер

> P.S.
> А музыку(вернее радио) я тоже слушал по-ночам. У меня нечто подобное "радиоточке" на кухне висит. Даже танцевал под музыку, да еще и Ди-Джеев "приколы" слушал. И разговаривал уже не сам с собой(или с Богом), а с "радио"(возражал, соглашался, отмечал песни,типа "нравится-не-нравится"). 
> Радио у нас не так много("Европа-плюс","Звезда","Маяк"), но хватает. Некоторые даже литературные чтения по-ночам проводят(для "полуночников").
> В общем, даже по-приколу было. Да и на улицу ночью иногда выходил - побродить.


 Ну радио слушать мне не вариант было. Не один живу. Кстати когда начал искать музыку чтоб послушать и успокоится понял, что среди тысячи песен, у меня не было ни одной... жизнеутверждающей, что ли. Все какие-то унылые и печальные.

----------


## Эндер

А вообще спасибо. По крайней мере весело было послушать как ты справляешся ) Может на вооружение возьму. Но конечно предпочту что бы это не повторялось.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Ты ошибся. Я ту девушку ни в чем не винил. Мне "друг" тоже говорил, что закончится все ненавистью к ней. Ничего подобного. Разве что я перевел эту ненависть на самого себя. Глупо обижаться на человека, который не разделяет твоих чувств.


 Так и я говорю, что глупо. Да и вся эта любовь, с точки зрения рассудка, сплошная глупость. Ну я любую, даже вскользь проскочившую мыслишку, раздувал и раскручивал, в том числе и эту. В итоге все неоднозначно. Нет единого, сплошного чувства. Есть только всплески(вспышки) "всякого-разного", в том числе и это.
Сейчас же, например, такой момент, как "ревность"(Что может быть глупее, я ведь никаких прав на это не имею). А все-же, узнав, что вышла замуж, почувствовал неприятность. Выходит, "сам не гам, и другому не дам"(еще одна глупость).
Эта вспышка ревности была еще 8 лет назад, только еще сильнее,было известие когда первый раз она замуж вышла. А до этого думал, что мне станет легче(не буду тешить себя несбыточными надеждами). А когда муж у нее в 2003 году(через год) разбился в автокатастрофе, то я, впрочем несколько позже, обвинял себя(хотя я его даже ни разу не видел). Мол, я хотел, чтобы он исчез, вот он и исчез. Один мужик, которому я признался в своих подозрениях(могла ли быть такая "материализация мыслей") сказал очевидную вещь: "Не знаю могло-ли так быть или нет, но если ты будешь об этом думать - нормальным ты не будешь". А ты говоришь "возомнил себя Богом". Вот оно, мания Величия в действии. Вера в то, что твои желания(пусть и бессознательные) "материализуются". А теперь, прикол. Раздражение к ее теперешнему супругу я тоже испытываю(хотя и не разу не видел). Эксперимент, а вдруг и с ним что-то случится ? А ты говоришь, игра, игра. Вот тебе и игра, немного "мистики" не повредит(чтобы уж совсем скучно не было). А то неопределенные страхи, причем до ужаса(даже сна лишился). Так надо определяться со страхами, тогда и будет интереснее играть. И что это за игрок такой, который весь во власти своих неопределенных страхов. Это уже поражение в игре, не находишь(Я не издеваюсь, напомню, еще год-два тому назад был в том же положении). Просто пытаюсь изложить, что мне помогло из этого ну если не совсем, то хотя бы частично, вылезти. Извращенное мышление в помощь. Да еще и отталиваясь от множества идей, которыми переполнен мир вокруг. Не надо даже выдумывать идеи, можно "позаимствовать".

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Тоже не прав. Я всегда слушал поучения, особенно от стариков. Собственно старики единственные люди с которыми я мог нормально общаться. Ну и за редким исключением дети.


 Ну в твоем случае, может и не прав. Но такая идея существует в умах. Причем часто "озвучивается". Пресловутый "конфликт поколений". А значит, и эту идею можно "взять на вооружение". 
И да, мне тоже как-то со стариками и детьми проще было. Не знаю, может, недаром говорят:"Что старый, что малый". И многие старики "впадают в детство". 
А как обвинение это звучит "инфантилизм"(то есть те, кто не "вышел из детства", несмотря на возраст). Ну и ностальгия на тему "куда уходит детство" тоже присутствует. 

P.S.
Идей великое множество. Интересно "воспринять" эти противоречивые идеи и устроить им столкновение "кто кого" в своем разуме. 
Тоже своего рода игра. Это и есть "расширить кругозор" в действии. Воспринимать любые идеи, даже если в твоей жизни такого не было. Ну при этом еще и как-то "контроллировать процесс", чтобы совсем уж "крыша не съехала".
Тут и "выполнение взятых на себя обязательств" во что-бы то ни стало рулит.

----------


## Эндер

> P.S.
> Идей великое множество. Интересно "воспринять" эти противоречивые идеи и устроить им столкновение "кто кого" в своем разуме.


 Вот это согласен. Обожаю подобное.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Вот тут не знаю. Просить помощи для меня подобно адским мукам. Хотя как я говорил уже подобное когда-то давно в детстве было. Просыпался и не мог спать. Хотя в комнате было темно, я почему-то видел её в красном цвете. И все время одолевал беспричинный страх. Так лежал несколько часов, потом не выдерживал шел будить мать, отчего она всегда сама пугалась. Когда происходить это стало каждую ночь. Решили сводить к психиатру. Не помогло. В итоге дошло до того, что уже думали что меня "прокляли" ) После чего научили молиться и как я говорил, тогда все прошло.
> Кстати есть еще одно предположение подобного состояния. Возможно тупо с голодухи едет крыша. Конечно и раньше бывало что неделями есть нечего было. Но последнее время все совсем как-то туго.


 Просить и для меня всегда проблема была. Насчет "проклятья" так и меня мать "к знахарке" водила. А у вас реально "голодуха" ? Ни фига себе, думал, что только в Африке такая проблема. У нас средств хватает, слава Богу, чтобы не только без голодухи, но еще и обожраться можно было. Не ел только из-за "отсутствия аппетита". Сейчас поправился, даже "животик" появился. Впрочем, много вроде не ем. Постоянно с мамашей конфликтуем, сейчас пока дома сижу(до 19 июля). Жрать неохота, да и жара. Мать же считает, что жрать надо.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Ну радио слушать мне не вариант было. Не один живу. Кстати когда начал искать музыку чтоб послушать и успокоится понял, что среди тысячи песен, у меня не было ни одной... жизнеутверждающей, что ли. Все какие-то унылые и печальные.


 Поэтому и радио стал слушать. Там репертуар подбирают. Самому же выбрать, что слушать - целая проблема. Для меня вообще  Свобода выбора - проблема. Не люблю выбирать, это напрягает. Так что по моим меркам  свободы у меня - больше чем достаточно. Тут кто-то тоже с подобной проблемой выступал. Мол выходной день и надо что-то планировать, а ничего не хочется. Кошмар. И это при том, что в будний день - и на работу(в обязон) не хочется. Тут бы и порадоваться выходному - не надо идти на "постылую" работу, а не радуешься. В общем вся эта "иппохондрия","хандра","меланхолия" тоже знакомы.

----------


## Эндер

> Просить и для меня всегда проблема была. Насчет "проклятья" так и меня мать "к знахарке" водила. А у вас реально "голодуха" ? Ни фига себе, думал, что только в Африке такая проблема. У нас средств хватает, слава Богу, чтобы не только без голодухи, но еще и обожраться можно было. Не ел только из-за "отсутствия аппетита". Сейчас поправился, даже "животик" появился. Впрочем, много вроде не ем. Постоянно с мамашей конфликтуем, сейчас пока дома сижу(до 19 июля). Жрать неохота, да и жара. Мать же считает, что жрать надо.


 Ну в стране в целом действительно проблемы. Но большинство справляется. Это у моей семьи всегда были проблемы с деньгами. А сейчас кроме положения в стране, отец деньги не платит. Мать на свою зарплату должна меня кормить, брата и себя. Работает она бухгалтером и зарабатывает 200$.

----------


## Статист

Научитесь любить. Научитесь чувствовать. Но будет больно.

----------


## Эндер

> Научитесь любить. Научитесь чувствовать. Но будет больно.


 Здесь вопрос не в том хочу не хочу. Я бы возможно и хотел этого но не могу.

----------


## Статист

Я тоже так думал. Оказалось, мог. Но боялся. Если бы в вас этого не было ни грамма, вы бы уже давно лежали на кладбище.

----------


## Эндер

> Я тоже так думал. Оказалось, мог. Но боялся. Если бы в вас этого не было ни грамма, вы бы уже давно лежали на кладбище.


 Я и не говорю что нет ни грамма. Хотя может вы правы. Только не понял, почему бы лежал на кладбище?

----------


## Статист

Потому что были бы мертвы. В буквальном смысле. Любовь это жизнь.

----------


## Игорёк

Статист, какую именно любовь ты имеешь ввиду ?

----------


## Статист

А она одна.

----------


## Игорёк

это риторика. хотелось бы что-то более конкретное. И почему будет больно ? откуда такой махохизм ? 
вот я например люблю свою собаку, и что ? мне совершенно не больно от этого....

----------


## Эндер

> Потому что были бы мертвы. В буквальном смысле. Любовь это жизнь.


 Никак не соглашусь. Хотя все на чем строилась моя жизнь потихоньку рушится со вчерашнего дня. Так или иначе у меня два выхода. Либо разрушить одиночество. Либо продолжить в том же духе и пережить его.

----------


## Игорёк

Эндер, а что случилось вчера ? не хочешь поделиться ? 
конечно надо рушить. Одиночество это тупик. к тому же одиночество торможит процесс жизидеятельности, делает из человека овощя, из-за его бездействия, а разрушение это процесс, который порождает действие.

----------


## Статист

> это риторика. хотелось бы что-то более конкретное. И почему будет больно ? откуда такой махохизм ?
> вот я например люблю свою собаку, и что ? мне совершенно не больно от этого....


  Собаку вы любите, потому что знаете, что вреда она вам не причинит, и любит вас. А вот любить кого-то, кто(как вам кажется) причинит вам боль - это другое.

*Эндер*, просто напишу, что я делал и всё. 
1. Научиться давать. Просто так. Ничего не требуя. Нищему на дороге. Сходите в церковь, поставьте свечку за кого-то. Подарите девушке на остановке розу.
2. Пойти туда, куда боитесь идти, и сделать то, чего боитесь делать. Нет, это не тёмный район города. Ваша задача таким образом научиться чувствовать. Проще - через боль. Через унижение. Скажем, вы считаете себя хорошим художником - подайте свои работы на конкурс. Узнайте мнение профессионала. Он скорее всего скажет- г....Вам будет неприятно. Вы будете это блокировать - НО ЭТОГО ДЕЛАТЬ НЕЛЬЗЯ, НУЖНО ОСОЗНАТЬ!!!
3. Научиться любить. Ни за что. Ведь любят именно так. 
4.Жить без вранья. Хотя бы - перестать врать себе.
 Хотя можно проще сказать. Вот так: быть осознанным, познать и почувствовать реальность, научиться любить.

----------


## Игорёк

> А вот любить кого-то, кто(как вам кажется) причинит вам боль - это другое.


 А как можно любить такого человека, в котором сомневаешься ? это не любовь, это привязанность, привычка. Тут нет искренности и доверия, основ любви. Это совершенно разные вещи.

----------


## Статист

> А как можно любить такого человека, в котором сомневаешься ? это не любовь, это привязанность, привычка. Тут нет искренности и доверия, основ любви. Это совершенно разные вещи.


  Ваши слова звучат примерно так:" А как можно давать человеку, который сомнительно вряд ли даст в ответ?""  Как можно отдать деньги в магазине и ничего не получить, ещё и наорут?" В этом то и прелесть любви. Давать - и ничего не требовать. Любовь дарят. Любят ни за что. К тому же, любовь это ещё и осознанное решение.

----------


## Игорёк

все верно, только тогда причем тут боль ? по твоей теории (если все просто так) никакой боли быть не должно. Нет ответа - хорошо, есть - еще лучше.

----------


## Статист

Боль будет вначале. Когда человек оторван от реальности и разучился чувствовать. Грубо говоря, боль - это разница между реальность и иллюзией. Чем больше боль - тем больше разница.

----------


## Игорёк

Я это все к чему - мне не нравится когда любовь начинают асоциировать с болью. Боль может быть только в случае смерти обьекта любви, или когда эта любовь невохможна по каким-то другим важным причинам. 
 В остальных же случая любовь не может асоциироваться с болью, потому что тогда это уже не любовь, а глупость, привычка, или что-то еще. Если есть боль, значит нет любви.

----------


## simulacra

*Эндер,* честно скажу, читала первые ваши посты, где описано то, что вы назвали "игра Эндера", игнорируя дальнейшие комментарии. Их слишком много (10 стр), что бы вникать. Так что если повторюсь с кем-то, уже отписавшивмся - сорри.


Вы очень серьезно к себе относитесь. Преувеличиваете свою значимость. Не чувствуете подлинности. Подозреваете в себе социопата (неспособность к переживанию вины и извлечению пользы из неблагоприятного опыта)...и т.д.

А потом пишите: *"Оказывается, я, есть биологическое отклонение, ошибка природы!"* Что опять приводит к тому, что вы "другой".
У вас отлично рефлексия работает. И вы "другой" в хорошем смысле. Своеобразный, но не патологичный

*"Я часто называл себя ничтожеством, по сути не считая так. Сейчас, я действительно являюсь ничтожеством…"*

Выходит ваша самооценка не завышена, а колеблется?

*"который максимум куда сможет поступить, так это в какое-нибудь ПТУ (речь обо мне, если кто не понял).  ..И мой друг: приятная внешность, открытый, веселый, уже несколько девушек было, и скорее всего поступит на вышку.."*

выходит вам около 20 +\- 
как бы то не было, возраст все таки что-то, да решает...
переход из подростка в "взрослого" - достаточно болезненное событие. Тем более, что старты у вас такие печальные (семья)..

*"Если у меня поменять наволочку на подушке, это уже будет для меня шоком, а тут новое место, незнакомые мне люди"*

прекрасно вас понимаю

*"Могу сказать только, что испытываю удовольствие, смотря такие фильмы как «Пила» и вижу изысканную прелесть в убийстве"*

Возможно не права, но вы будто пытаетесь найти у себя какую-то "ненормальность"...

----------


## Эндер

> Эндер, а что случилось вчера ? не хочешь поделиться ? 
> конечно надо рушить. Одиночество это тупик. к тому же одиночество торможит процесс жизидеятельности, делает из человека овощя, из-за его бездействия, а разрушение это процесс, который порождает действие.


 Вчера? Я уже писал. По сути самое ужасное состояние которое когда-либо у меня было. Если вкратце: беспричинный, панический страх. Вчера только и мечтал чтобы это прекратилось. И что самое смешное, сейчас я жду этого с нетерпением. Если это проявления какого-то психического расстройства, то я хочу перебороть это. Пока я не пойму первопричину того состояния я не успокоюсь. Вчера это началось внезапно, неожиданно. Вроде все было нормально, лег спать и началось. Сейчас же я по крайней мере буду готов. Если опять будет настолько невыносимо, нажрусь снотворного и усну. И на следующий день попробую по новому.
На счет разрушить одиночество. Да возможно это и правильно. Но я хочу дойти до этой грани безвыходного одиночества. Хочу почувствовать это. Пережить его. Справиться с ним. И контролировать это. Полагаться на других слишком опасно. Я уже искал помощь и не раз. Толку ноль. Поэтому я хочу научиться один с этим справляться. Или сам себе поможешь или никто тебе не поможет.

----------


## Эндер

> *Эндер*, просто напишу, что я делал и всё. 
> 1. Научиться давать. Просто так. Ничего не требуя. Нищему на дороге. Сходите в церковь, поставьте свечку за кого-то. Подарите девушке на остановке розу.


 Это уже альтруизм. И он мне отчасти свойственен. По крайней мере раньше был. Я всегда нищим деньги давал. Сам не знаю зачем. А последнее время даже это страшно делать. Что это за общество, в котором я даже боюсь подойти нищему денег дать?




> 2. Пойти туда, куда боитесь идти, и сделать то, чего боитесь делать. Нет, это не тёмный район города. Ваша задача таким образом научиться чувствовать. Проще - через боль. Через унижение. Скажем, вы считаете себя хорошим художником - подайте свои работы на конкурс. Узнайте мнение профессионала. Он скорее всего скажет- г....Вам будет неприятно. Вы будете это блокировать - НО ЭТОГО ДЕЛАТЬ НЕЛЬЗЯ, НУЖНО ОСОЗНАТЬ!!!


 Вот это правда. Сам когда-то пришел к такому выводу. "Безрассудные" поступки, которых я раньше побаивался. Поэтому чтобы хоть как-то отвлечься, делал то чего боялся делать.



> 3. Научиться любить. Ни за что. Ведь любят именно так.


 Ну как я говорил, влюблен был только один раз. Больше никого никогда не любил в полном смысле этого слова. И на вопрос за что я любил того человека я так и не смог ответить. Как сказал мне однажды "друг".  Если ты знаешь за что ты любишь человека, значит ты его не любишь. Если не знаешь за что, значит ты попал.



> 4.Жить без вранья. Хотя бы - перестать врать себе.


 О. Вот это для меня очень тяжело. Сам иногда подводил себя к мысли что стоит перестать врать. И тут же понимал насколько это сложно. Но если на то пошло, то последние пару месяцев я почти перестал врать людям и... Потерял их всех. Тут вспомнилось одно выражение: "Люди глупы, и, если правдоподобно объяснить, почти все поверят во что угодно. Люди глупы и могут поверить лжи, оттого что хотят верить, будто это правда, или оттого что боятся знать правду. Головы людей полны всякими знаниями и верованиями, большинство из которых ложны, но все же люди в это верят. Люди глупы: они редко могут отличить правду от лжи, но не сомневаются, что способны на это. Тем легче их одурачить."

Я понимаю что проявляю трусость огораживаясь от людей дабы они не причинили мне боль. Сильный тот, кто терпит боль и продолжает жить с людьми. Я же спрятался от этой боли в самом себе.

----------


## Эндер

> А как можно любить такого человека, в котором сомневаешься ?


 Я любил. Хотя теперь понимаю что это не правильно было.

----------


## Эндер

> *Эндер,* честно скажу, читала первые ваши посты, где описано то, что вы назвали "игра Эндера", игнорируя дальнейшие комментарии. Их слишком много (10 стр), что бы вникать. Так что если повторюсь с кем-то, уже отписавшивмся - сорри.


 Даже если бы повторились ничего страшного.




> Вы очень серьезно к себе относитесь. Преувеличиваете свою значимость. Не чувствуете подлинности. Подозреваете в себе социопата (неспособность к переживанию вины и извлечению пользы из неблагоприятного опыта)...и т.д.


 Это верно. Мне бы немножечко легкомыслия что ли. 




> А потом пишите: *"Оказывается, я, есть биологическое отклонение, ошибка природы!"* Что опять приводит к тому, что вы "другой".
> У вас отлично рефлексия работает. И вы "другой" в хорошем смысле. Своеобразный, но не патологичный


 Рефлексия помогла человеку выделится из царства животных. Перейти на новый уровень. Звучит как то совсем пафосно, ну да ладно. Развитой рефлексии в себе не замечал. Но даже если она есть, я не хочу этого. Я не хочу быть "другим" не в положительную не в отрицательную сторону. Я хочу быть как все, ну или по крайней мере как большинство.
P.S. Про ошибку природы и отклонение, думаю я погорячился тогда. Просто я тогда был в серьезном шоке. Ну и был немного неадекватен при написании. В тот же день снова резал руку. Нет су покончить не хотел, просто состояние шоковое было. Захотелось сделать себе больно. Но потом слава богу отошел успокоился.




> *"Я часто называл себя ничтожеством, по сути не считая так. Сейчас, я действительно являюсь ничтожеством…"*
> 
> Выходит ваша самооценка не завышена, а колеблется?


 Так в этом и стараюсь разобраться. Я сплошное противоречие. Говорю что я "все", потом говорю что я "ничто". И так во многих вопросах.




> *"который максимум куда сможет поступить, так это в какое-нибудь ПТУ (речь обо мне, если кто не понял).  ..И мой друг: приятная внешность, открытый, веселый, уже несколько девушек было, и скорее всего поступит на вышку.."*
> 
> выходит вам около 20 +\- 
> как бы то не было, возраст все таки что-то, да решает...
> переход из подростка в "взрослого" - достаточно болезненное событие. Тем более, что старты у вас такие печальные (семья)..


 Спорить не буду. Слышу это от каждого человека. Остается только согласится.




> *"Могу сказать только, что испытываю удовольствие, смотря такие фильмы как «Пила» и вижу изысканную прелесть в убийстве"*
> 
> Возможно не права, но вы будто пытаетесь найти у себя какую-то "ненормальность"...


 Абсолютно правы. Безоговорочно. И зачем я это делаю я не знаю. И при этом встает вопрос, действительно ли я "ненормален" или я все выдумал.

P.S. Спасибо вам и всем остальным кто писал, что не остались равнодушными.

----------


## simulacra

> Рефлексия помогла человеку выделится из царства животных. Перейти на новый уровень. Звучит как то совсем пафосно, ну да ладно. Развитой рефлексии в себе не замечал. Но даже если она есть, я не хочу этого. Я не хочу быть "другим" не в положительную не в отрицательную сторону. Я хочу быть как все, ну или по крайней мере как большинство.
> P.S. Про ошибку природы и отклонение, думаю я погорячился тогда. Просто я тогда был в серьезном шоке. Ну и был немного неадекватен при написании. В тот же день снова резал руку. Нет су покончить не хотел, просто состояние шоковое было. Захотелось сделать себе больно. Но потом слава богу отошел успокоился.


 
Всегда думала, что человека от животного отличает абстрактное мышление и способность быстрее приобретать условные рефлексы : )
У вас рефлексия действительно высокая. ИМХО, это вас и губит. 
Меньше размышлений, больше практики. "Не думай - делай!"

*"Я не хочу быть "другим" не в положительную не в отрицательную сторону".*
По моему - хотите.
Опять таки, возможно не права, но своим "комплексом всемогущества", вы компенсируете свое чувство "ничтожности". 
Наверное отсуда ваша нестабильная самооценка. 
Внутри вас идет постоянна борьба, напряжение Из этого вытекает ваша противоречивость *(Так в этом и стараюсь разобраться. Я сплошное противоречие. Говорю что я "все", потом говорю что я "ничто". И так во многих вопросах)* 
Незнаю, на мой взгляд вы действительно "нормальный", в том общепринятом значении этого словаю. 
К тому же, настоящие психи, никогда бы не понялаи, что они сошли с ума. Пока вы сомневаетесь в своей нормальности, критично относитесь к себе - вы нормальный : )

----------


## Игорёк

> На счет разрушить одиночество. Да возможно это и правильно. Но я хочу дойти до этой грани безвыходного одиночества. Хочу почувствовать это. Пережить его. Справиться с ним. И контролировать это. Полагаться на других слишком опасно. Я уже искал помощь и не раз. Толку ноль. Поэтому я хочу научиться один с этим справляться. Или сам себе поможешь или никто тебе не поможет.


  Понятно, только не ясен смысл. Конечно есть некая польза от того чтобы испытать себя подобным образом, но все-таки она не на столько велика, чтобы это делать. Зачем пытаться жить одному, когда можно пытаться жить не одному ? Очевидно же что это лучше. А по сложности в нашей ситуации примерно одинакого.  Разные нюансы конечно, но так или иначе думаю стоит пытаться еще, время есть, тем более у тебя.

----------


## Статист

> Это уже альтруизм. И он мне отчасти свойственен. По крайней мере раньше был. Я всегда нищим деньги давал. Сам не знаю зачем. А последнее время даже это страшно делать. Что это за общество, в котором я даже боюсь подойти нищему денег дать?


  Так почему бы это не сделать? Совместите 1 и 2 пункт.



> Ну как я говорил, влюблен был только один раз. Больше никого никогда не любил в полном смысле этого слова. И на вопрос за что я любил того человека я так и не смог ответить. Как сказал мне однажды "друг". Если ты знаешь за что ты любишь человека, значит ты его не любишь. Если не знаешь за что, значит ты попал.


  Так почему бы не сделать это ещё раз?



> О. Вот это для меня очень тяжело. Сам иногда подводил себя к мысли что стоит перестать врать. И тут же понимал насколько это сложно. Но если на то пошло, то последние пару месяцев я почти перестал врать людям и... Потерял их всех. Тут вспомнилось одно выражение: "Люди глупы, и, если правдоподобно объяснить, почти все поверят во что угодно. Люди глупы и могут поверить лжи, оттого что хотят верить, будто это правда, или оттого что боятся знать правду. Головы людей полны всякими знаниями и верованиями, большинство из которых ложны, но все же люди в это верят. Люди глупы: они редко могут отличить правду от лжи, но не сомневаются, что способны на это. Тем легче их одурачить."


  Вы потеряли людей, которые хотели слышать не вас. Вы им не были интересны.  Будете говорить правду - привлечёте тех, у кого с вами будут по настоящему общие интересы.




> Я понимаю что проявляю трусость огораживаясь от людей дабы они не причинили мне боль. Сильный тот, кто терпит боль и продолжает жить с людьми. Я же спрятался от этой боли в самом себе.
> сегодня


  Чего вы боитесь? Если вы пришли на этот форум, то волей-неволей хотите закончить жизнь понятным способом. Значит, смерть отпадает. 
 Реальности? Но когда вы будете умирать, и чем позже это случиться, тем горше будет осознание того, что жили в иллюзии.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> К тому же, настоящие психи, никогда бы не понялаи, что они сошли с ума. Пока вы сомневаетесь в своей нормальности, критично относитесь к себе - вы нормальный : )


 Вот-вот, и эта мысль мне тоже помогла в свое время. А что я подразумеваю под "самоконтролем", так умение произвольно управлять, как бы это выразиться "своей верой". События внешней(и внутренней жизни) можно толковать(интерпретировать) по-разному. Какое из всевозможных толкований - правильное(правда), а какое - неправильное(ложь) ? Пожалуй тут трудно сказать.

В науке, к примеру, есть принцип "бритвы Оккама", который гласит, что из всевозможных толкований следует выбирать самое простое. Оно и будет считаться "правильным". 
Где-то вычитал пример(иллюстрацию) этого принципа. 
Допустим, человек утверждает, что у него есть некий всемогущий джинн, который выполняет все его желания. На вопрос, почему же тогда желания человека не выполняются, он может ответить, что есть и другой джинн(злой), который "мешает" первому(доброму). Принцип "бритвы Оккама" в данном случае говорит, что за истину в таком случае следует принять то, что ни первого ни второго джинна просто не существует. Это будет самое простое объяснение.
Так вот, человек не ограничен этим принципом. Он может по своей воле "нагородить" черт-знает что, так сказать "на ровном месте". К примеру, от скуки. Вот мне, к примеру, часто говорили, что мне нравится "все усложнять". Когда же япытаюсь упрощать, наоборот, говорят, что я все перепутал, все свел к одному, а это неправильно.

К чему я это ? Правды, истины, не знает никто. Есть только общепринятые нормы, которые принято считать за правило. Человек же волен в своих фантазиях. Внутренние противоречия тоже свойственны человеку. Контроль за собой(своими мыслями, чувствами,эмоциями, мировоззрением) я подразумеваю, как способность по своей воле, на время, например поверить во что-то(принять как истину), а затем(опять же по соей воле), отказаться(внутренне) от этой истины. Это будет нормально, поскольку твой внутренний мир - это твоя частная территория и там ты можешь творить(фантазировать) что угодно. Можно то воображать себя "чудовищем", то "ангелом" и т.д. Тогда все эти внутренние противоречия уже не будут пугать(потому что находятся "под контролем"), а вся эта внутренняя игра "с самим собой"(рефлексия) превратится в увлекательную игру. 

P.S.
А "подстраивать" свой внутренний мир под "общую норму" - это скучно и бесперспективно. "Внешний мир" требует только формального(внешнего же) соблюдения правил(приличий) и ничего более. Тут главное не "заиграться", не углубиться слишком "в себя"(аутизм). В самом деле, если у тебя "богатый внутренний мир", то есть соблазн "с головой" в него "погрузиться", а внешний мир такой скучный,серый и беспросветный.

----------


## Эндер

Получил сегодня деньги за работу. Почему то все время думал что меня кинут и денег не дадут. Работаю то не официально. По крайней мере им нечего не мешало так сделать. Но не сделали.
Купил бутылку пива и решил сходить на речку. Как раз на окраине почти живу, до нее не далеко. Уже и забыл каково это посидеть одному среди деревьев, услышать пение птиц, журчание воды. И понял одно. К сожалению человек не умеет жить. Он не ценит ничего из того что ему дано. А ведь удовольствие можно получить от одного только глотка воды, от выкуренной сигареты, от окружающей природы. Мы не ценим ничего из этого. Мы относимя к этому как к должному. У нас столько всего есть, но мы этого не видим. И почему мы замечаем только то, чего у нас нет? Человек не умеет жить. Кто из нас ЖИВЕТ!? Мы все спешим, торопимся, не замечая ничего вокруг! Мы не живем, мы существуем. Так может стоит научится Жить...

----------


## sasoka

Золотые слова, Эндер! +1

Ты вроде бы в какой-то теме говорил, что жить стоит ради того, чтобы понять, что такое - Жить? Мне кажется, ты знаешь, что это такое  :Smile:

----------


## simulacra

> Получил сегодня деньги за работу. Почему то все время думал что меня кинут и денег не дадут. Работаю то не официально. По крайней мере им нечего не мешало так сделать. Но не сделали.
> Купил бутылку пива и решил сходить на речку. Как раз на окраине почти живу, до нее не далеко. Уже и забыл каково это посидеть одному среди деревьев, услышать пение птиц, журчание воды. И понял одно. К сожалению человек не умеет жить. Он не ценит ничего из того что ему дано. А ведь удовольствие можно получить от одного только глотка воды, от выкуренной сигареты, от окружающей природы. Мы не ценим ничего из этого. Мы относимя к этому как к должному. У нас столько всего есть, но мы этого не видим. И почему мы замечаем только то, чего у нас нет? Человек не умеет жить. Кто из нас ЖИВЕТ!? Мы все спешим, торопимся, не замечая ничего вокруг! Мы не живем, мы существуем. Так может стоит научится Жить...


 

Так и есть : )
Я часто стараюсь остановиться, и почувствовать себя "здесь и сейчас". Люди живут в прошлом и будущем, и редко "сейчас".

Лето. Сейчас лето. Теплый ветер, запах трав, синее небо - просто и одновременно волшебно.

----------


## Эндер

> Меньше размышлений, больше практики. "Не думай - делай!"


 
Ну не могу я не думать, честно. Пытаюсь иногда делать абсолютно необдуманные, безрассудные поступки, да вот не получается. Помню случай, бродил как-то по городу и увидел деда. Он сидел кормил голубей, да и по лицу его было видно что добрый человек, правда грустный был какой-то. Мне так захотелось подойти к нему и просто сказать: "Вы хороший человек". И все и плевать если дед меня за полоумного примет. И вот подхожу к нему все ближе, а решится не могу. В итоге и прошел мимо, ничего не сказав ему. А теперь жалею.




> *"Я не хочу быть "другим" не в положительную не в отрицательную сторону".*
> По моему - хотите.
> Опять таки, возможно не права, но своим "комплексом всемогущества", вы компенсируете свое чувство "ничтожности". 
> Наверное отсуда ваша нестабильная самооценка. 
> Внутри вас идет постоянна борьба, напряжение Из этого вытекает ваша противоречивость *(Так в этом и стараюсь разобраться. Я сплошное противоречие. Говорю что я "все", потом говорю что я "ничто". И так во многих вопросах)* 
> Незнаю, на мой взгляд вы действительно "нормальный", в том общепринятом значении этого словаю. 
> К тому же, настоящие психи, никогда бы не понялаи, что они сошли с ума. Пока вы сомневаетесь в своей нормальности, критично относитесь к себе - вы нормальный : )


 Возможно и хочу, сам не знаю. А противоречия выплескиваются во всем. Действительно внутренняя борьба. Черное vs Белое.

----------


## Эндер

> Зачем пытаться жить одному, когда можно пытаться жить не одному ?


 НУ я то у себя всегда буду, верно? А вот другие люди нет. Поэтому лучше стоит научиться жить с собой в мире, а потом уже можно будет думать и о чем-то другом. 




> Так почему бы это не сделать? Совместите 1 и 2 пункт. Почему бы не сделать это ещё раз?


 Это не от меня зависит. Как я могу заставить себя еще раз полюбить? Это произошло само собой. Да и как я говорил, за всю жизнь разговаривал только с тремя девушками и небольшим количеством "друзей". Сейчас я и вовсе на всех забил. 




> Вы потеряли людей, которые хотели слышать не вас. Вы им не были интересны.  Будете говорить правду - привлечёте тех, у кого с вами будут по настоящему общие интересы.


 Я согласен, возможно такой подход и действует. Но где найти то этих людей? У меня на то чтобы хоть немного открыться человеку уходит несколько лет. А я кроме себя, больше не встречал таких терпеливых людей.




> Чего вы боитесь? Если вы пришли на этот форум, то волей-неволей хотите закончить жизнь понятным способом. Значит, смерть отпадает. 
>  Реальности? Но когда вы будете умирать, и чем позже это случиться, тем горше будет осознание того, что жили в иллюзии.


 Не совсем так. Я снова дал себе клятву что никому не позволю довести меня до мыслей о самоубийстве.

----------


## Статист

Думаю, с таким подходом, вы действительно хотите загнать себя в угол, достать до дна. Главное, вовремя от него оттолкнуться.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Ну не могу я не думать, честно. Пытаюсь иногда делать абсолютно необдуманные, безрассудные поступки, да вот не получается. Помню случай, бродил как-то по городу и увидел деда. Он сидел кормил голубей, да и по лицу его было видно что добрый человек, правда грустный был какой-то. Мне так захотелось подойти к нему и просто сказать: "Вы хороший человек". И все и плевать если дед меня за полоумного примет. И вот подхожу к нему все ближе, а решится не могу. В итоге и прошел мимо, ничего не сказав ему. А теперь жалею.


 Интересно, цитата в тему(тут и меня касается тоже)(Ф.М.Достоевский "Идиот"):

Глубокое и беспрерывное самоощущение своей бесталанности и в то же время непреодолимое желание убедиться в том, что он человек самостоятельнейший, сильно поранили его сердце, даже чуть ли еще не с отроческого возраста. Это был молодой человек с завистливыми и порывистыми желаниями и, кажется, даже так и родившийся с раздраженными нервами. Порывчатость своих желаний он принимал за их силу. При своем страстном желании отличиться он готов был иногда на самый безрассудный скачок; но только что дело доходило до безрассудного скачка, герой наш всегда оказывался слишком умным, чтобы на него решиться. Это убивало его. Может быть, он даже решился бы при случае и на крайне низкое дело, лишь бы достигнуть чего-нибудь из мечтаемого; но как нарочно, только что доходило до черты, он всегда оказывался слишком честным для крайне низкого дела. (На маленькое низкое дело он, впрочем, всегда готов был согласиться.)

P.S.
Черт возьми, как бы и про меня тоже. "Бесталанный", но "Слишком умный" - вот "диагноз".

----------


## Эндер

> Думаю, с таким подходом, вы действительно хотите загнать себя в угол, достать до дна. Главное, вовремя от него оттолкнуться.


 Ничего и там и там побываем. Еще успеем.

Zanuda
Помнишь тут как то был некий Andrew со своими соционическими тестами. Если проходил и если не секрет, что выбило тебе? Просто интересно.

Ну что ж. Будем вставать на правильный путь что ли. Буду ходить на вторую работу. Не знаю удасться ли потянуть, но буду надеяться. Правда я даже не представляю на что мне деньги потом тратить. Но есть одна идейка все же. Куплю себе хню какую-нибудь навороченную типа смартфона. А то понравилось мне рассказы писать, думаю продолжать. А так как доступ к компьетеру редко предоставляется то писать рассказы на этой хне буду. Черт, говорю как старый дед ) Ну да ладно.

----------


## Статист

По себе знаю, что с появлением-увеличением работы проблема не решается. На время забываешь, и только. Сублимация - полная фигня.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Ничего и там и там побываем. Еще успеем.
> 
> Zanuda
> Помнишь тут как то был некий Andrew со своими соционическими тестами. Если проходил и если не секрет, что выбило тебе? Просто интересно.


 Как же, помню. Но я скептически отношусь ко всякого рода подобным теориям. Похоже, кто-то просто находит себе занятие(даже с заработком). В общем, подобные теории и группы, возникающие вокруг них можно смело приравнять к религиозным сектам. Только термины наукообразные, вот и вся разница. До самих тестов так и не дошел, если что кинь ссылку, а то я плохо изучал, ссылки не видел. Да и не очень интересно, честно говоря, гораздо интереснее твои отзывы и впечатления. Каина я уже спрашивал, он ответил, что это ему не интересно.
А что там вообще "выбивает", какие варианты ? Потому как все эти логико(сенсорно)-(этико)интуитивные экстраверты/интроверты, "дуалы" и проч. как-то мало "греют". Тут даже терминология вызывает проблемы. 
Как-то в юности штудировал курс психологии, та там вроде логичнее все выглядело: Логика-Интуиция(или Интуиция-Логика) для меня очевидно "Логика" на первом месте. А по темпераменту Холерик, Сангвиник,Флегматик,Меланхолик так очевидно Меланхолик. Ну, и экстраверт-интраверт, так вроде очевидно, что "интраверт". 
Рационал/Иррационал, так вроде Рационал 
В общем спорно все это. 
Поэтому и нужно "верить",быть "фанатом", а значит, все как в секте.

Однако сама мысль, что другие люди видят мир по-другому и незачем на них за это раздражаться, сердиться - они просто другие - мысль здравая. 
Вопросы и недоумение возникают, когда пытаются этих людей как-то классифицировать(разбить на группы).

----------


## Эндер

> По себе знаю, что с появлением-увеличением работы проблема не решается. На время забываешь, и только. Сублимация - полная фигня.


 Так работа тут не для сублимации. Это лишь малая часть. Избавление от всех проблем самовнушением. Я урод - ну и что? Не будет отношений? Пофигу. Есть же еще много чего интересного. Денег в семье нет - буду работать. Я депрессивный? И в депрессии можно нормально жить. Проблемы с психикой? Как тут многие говорили, я их себе выдумал, буду убеждать себя что это так. Ну а если даже нет, можно и так жить. На крайний случай психиатр. Я ненавижу себя? Переживем и в этом есть плюсы. 
Просто вчера вышел на улицу и шел... И черт возьми, мне некуда было идти, абсолютно, бродил бесцельно по городу. Так блин плохо стало. Я как подумал что вот так всю жизнь, да ну его. Так что буду работать, буду писать рассказы, буду продолжать учится у психолога по интернету. Плюс еще хочу устроить личную жизнь матери. Плюс заставить своего отца перестать пить. Плюс заставить брата отца (моего дядьку) тоже перестать пить. Блин, что за генофон. Одни алкоголики в родстве. Мой дед алкоголик. Его сын (мой отец) недалек от этого. Брат отца, уже нехило спился. И сестра отца, моя тетка, в прошлом не раз сидела на наркоте и не раз пыталась покончить жизнь самоубийством. Но с наркоты ей помогли слезть друзья (закрыли её на какой-то даче, одну, на неделю что ли, чтоб ломку там пережила). И теперь меня ждет такая же судьба? Типа где родился там и останешься? Ну уж нет. Я вытяну себя и эту гребанную семейку, а потом пошлю их куда подальше.
Мда... Наполеоновские планы. Ну и что!? Не прокатит? Мне никто не помешает вернуться сюда и снова начать плакать, как я делал это до этого. Я ведь плакал?... Вроде бы да.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Мда... Наполеоновские планы. Ну и что!? Не прокатит? Мне никто не помешает вернуться сюда и снова начать плакать, как я делал это до этого. Я ведь плакал?... Вроде бы да.


 Ну, необязательно плакать. Можно просто обмениваться мыслями. О той же психологии, например. А так одобряю решимость. Только есть программа-максимум(наполеоновские планы) и есть программа-минимум(на сегодняшний день, например). И эти программы - разные.

----------


## Эндер

> Ну, необязательно плакать. Можно просто обмениваться мыслями. О той же психологии, например. А так одобряю решимость. Только есть программа-максимум(наполеоновские планы) и есть программа-минимум(на сегодняшний день, например). И эти программы - разные.


 Все будет хорошо. Шучу. Хорошо конечно не будет, но это ерунда. 
Кстати, я так и не дал тебе ссылку. Вот она: http://www.socionika.info/test.html

Только не обязательно в это верить. Просто интересный вариант.

----------


## Эндер

Можно ли скучать по одиночеству? Видимо да. Последнее время общаюсь на работе, возобновляю старые контакты, начал общаться с родственниками, приходить к ним периодически, общаться в нете. И... Вроде бы все хорошо. Но черт, мне так нравилось то, что было раньше. Ощущение отчужденности от этого мира. Я даже должен признаться у меня сложилось впечатление, что я стал думать хуже сейчас. Раньше мою голову занимало множество прекрасных, интересных мыслей, а сейчас их почти нет. А те что есть принимают довольно жалкую форму. Я конечно понимаю. Я совершил такой резкий переход. Просто сказал себя жить несмотря ни на что. Радоваться и прочее. И самовнушение подействовало отлично. Но если я чувствую себя неуютно с подобной жизнью, может это не мое? Может мне действительно суждено быть обрученным с одиночеством?

----------


## moriablanda

Вполне естественно, что в новом качестве ты чувствуешь себя неуютно. Ты привык к тому, что было раньше, а сейчас произошли изменения. Твои чувства вполне естественны. Просто сейчас им нужно придать форму и сбалансировать между собой , а это - время. Жалкие формы - это то, что раньше казалось тебе океаном. Просто сейчас ты смог взглянуть на все это сверху и ты видишь место и силы для строительства чего-то большего. А общение - у каждого человека есть свой порог нормы общения(количества). Может быть, тебе просто не нужно его так много?

----------


## Каин

> Я даже должен признаться у меня сложилось впечатление, что я стал думать хуже сейчас.


 Наиболее часто у меня появляется подобное впечатления. Такое ощущение, что ты поглупел. И когда со мной такое бывает, я всегда убеждаю себя, что это пройдет. Но все равно не окончательно, и мысль, что ты упал в своем развитие меня ввергает в ужас.
А к одиночеству, действительно можно привыкнуть, потому что я свое одиночество уже почти что люблю и это не делает меня асоциалом. Я уже говорил об этом и Игорек тогда меня не понял.

----------


## Эндер

Писал в одной группе по поводу того, что лучше бы человечества не было. Точнее был разум, но не было такого разума, коим обладаем мы - люди. И потом написал забавную мысль, отчего она забавная напишу потом:
 "Разум может быть разным. Я все таки верю в утопию. Нам её не достичь, это так. Хотя мне сложно объяснить что я хочу сказать. Когда смотрю в целом на свои мысли у меня наоборот складывается некая антиутопия, которая для Меня является утопией, тогда как для других это совсем не будет так казаться."
Вот что я написал. А потом когда прочел, в голову пришла одна мысль которую я для себя сначала определил как шутку: а вдруг бог так и создал наш мир, основываясь на подобных рассуждениях. Для него, в его понимании он создал утопию. Нам же это так не кажется.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Писал в одной группе по поводу того, что лучше бы человечества не было. Точнее был разум, но не было такого разума, коим обладаем мы - люди. И потом написал забавную мысль, отчего она забавная напишу потом:
>  "Разум может быть разным. Я все таки верю в утопию. Нам её не достичь, это так. Хотя мне сложно объяснить что я хочу сказать. Когда смотрю в целом на свои мысли у меня наоборот складывается некая антиутопия, которая для Меня является утопией, тогда как для других это совсем не будет так казаться."
> Вот что я написал. А потом когда прочел, в голову пришла одна мысль которую я для себя сначала определил как шутку: а вдруг бог так и создал наш мир, основываясь на подобных рассуждениях. Для него, в его понимании он создал утопию. Нам же это так не кажется.


 Все верно. "утопия/антиутопия" - это доведенные до абсурда(идеала) идеи общественного устройства. Тут только вопрос отношения к нарисованной картинке - если это кажется хорошо - тогда утопия, если плохо - то антиутопия.
И даже если сам автор позиционировал как-то свое творение(произведение), то у потребителя(читателя) может быть совершенно противоположное мнение.

----------


## Эндер

Плохой бог творец. Не производит его творение на нас впечатления. Не производит )

----------


## Эндер

Хотите я вам кое что скажу? Мы одни! Мы все всегда одни! Семья, любовь, друзья - это все иллюзия! Поверьте мне так у всех и у каждого. Кто бы что не говорил. Мы можем много чего себе нафантазировать, напридумывать. Но это Все будет не правдой, иллюзией. Мы одни. И живем мы в реальном мире,  а не в том который мы придумали и это правда. С этим можно пробовать бороться, исправить положение, но вы все равно ничего не добьетесь. Вы можете быть очень сильными, терпеливыми, но правда всегда настигнет вас, всегда уничтожит и тогда вы все поймете. Это ждет каждого. Я не верю что подобное происходит только с определенными людьми. Это будет верх несправедливости. За что? Что люди сделали такого судьбе что с ними все это происходит? В чем мы провинились? Почему никто не может этого простить? Нам мстят. Нам за что-то очень мучительно и жестоко мстят. Потому что все мы мрази! Все мы не достойны жизни. Я не достоин. И если и есть те, кто все же не сломался, кто выдержал, то вот они, истинные боги. Вот они. Но где они!? Куда их от нас спрятали? Их всех уничтожили? А почему? А потому что мы люди! И с этим ничего не сделать. Мы люди. Люди - это самое страшное слово на свете. Кто может быть более жесток, более опасен чем человек? Все наши беды мы создаем себе сами! Потому что мы упиваемся этими страданиями, мы черпаем из них силу. И это так. Я утрирую!? Я преуменшаю! Мы сами уничтожаем себя, уничтожаем других. Это наша природа! Да. Кто то пытается бороться с этим. Все мы пытались. Но у нас ничего не получается. Мы слишком слабы, слишком мелочны, слишком алчны. Мы - люди.

----------


## Sunset

> Хотите я вам кое что скажу? Мы одни! Мы все всегда одни! Семья, любовь, друзья - это все иллюзия! Поверьте мне так у всех и у каждого. Кто бы что не говорил. Мы можем много чего себе нафантазировать, напридумывать. Но это Все будет не правдой, иллюзией. Мы одни. И живем мы в реальном мире,  а не в том который мы придумали и это правда. С этим можно пробовать бороться, исправить положение, но вы все равно ничего не добьетесь. Вы можете быть очень сильными, терпеливыми, но правда всегда настигнет вас, всегда уничтожит и тогда вы все поймете. Это ждет каждого. Я не верю что подобное происходит только с определенными людьми. Это будет верх несправедливости. За что? Что люди сделали такого судьбе что с ними все это происходит? В чем мы провинились? Почему никто не может этого простить? Нам мстят. Нам за что-то очень мучительно и жестоко мстят. Потому что все мы мрази! Все мы не достойны жизни. Я не достоин. И если и есть те, кто все же не сломался, кто выдержал, то вот они, истинные боги. Вот они. Но где они!? Куда их от нас спрятали? Их всех уничтожили? А почему? А потому что мы люди! И с этим ничего не сделать. Мы люди. Люди - это самое страшное слово на свете. Кто может быть более жесток, более опасен чем человек? Все наши беды мы создаем себе сами! Потому что мы упиваемся этими страданиями, мы черпаем из них силу. И это так. Я утрирую!? Я преуменшаю! Мы сами уничтожаем себя, уничтожаем других. Это наша природа! Да. Кто то пытается бороться с этим. Все мы пытались. Но у нас ничего не получается. Мы слишком слабы, слишком мелочны, слишком алчны. Мы - люди.


 Хорошо расписал) но семья, любовь и друзья все же не иллюзия.

----------


## Эндер

Бог? Бог. Создатель. Демиург. Всевышний. Да. Возможно он существует. Но! Зачем мы ему? Когда вы смотрите на муравьев, волнует ли вас судьба каждого из них? Абсолютно нет! А даже если и волнует, то у вас все равно не хватит сил уследить за каждым. Потому что мы не совершенны. Мы ищем идеал. Я искал его всю жизнь! Мне говорили его нет! Мне все это говорили. Но я не верил. Я продолжал искать. Я верил что он где то есть. Что он существует, что это правда! И зачем? Чем больше тешишь себя надеждой, тем больнее будет потом, когда надежда рухнет, когда она исчезнет, когда ты увидишь реальность. Идеала нет! Теперь я согласен. Я убил свою мечту. Мне помогли. Меня научили. Я не верил. Теперь верю. Я сломался. Теперь я со всеми. И ждет это каждого. И никто этого не избежит. И это так. Можно долго себя убеждать, обманывать, юлить. К добру это не приведет. Будет еще больнее, еще мучительнее. Но почему так происходит? Почему? Кто найдет ответ, получит печеньку. А ведь и правда. Мы ничего из себя не представляем. Мы всегда ноем. Я ною, даже сейчас. Потому что я - человек. Вы не ноете? Подождите. И к вам придет "счастье". Оно всех достанет, оно всех поразит. И будет больно. И вы будете искать поддержку в других, везде. И когда вы нигде её не найдете, вы начнете искать поддержку в самой последней инстанции. В своем разуме. Вы будете обманывать себя, создавать собственный мир. Но это будет иллюзией. А ведь ничто не вечно. Ничто! Когда-нибудь даже этот последний хрупкий рубеж будет сломлен, уничтожен, раздавлен. Вы перестанете верить даже собственному разуму. Вы будете разбиты. Разбиты на множество частей. Собрать которые вы не сможете никогда. Вы забудете такое слово как единство. Единство сознания и подсознания. Вы сойдете с ума. Но! Никто вас все равно не поймет. Никто этого не узнает, не увидит. Вы можете кричать вечность. Вас все равно не услышат. Вас не заметят, не увидят, не почувствуют. Потому что вас уже нет. И их нет. Нас всех нет....

----------


## Эндер

А любовь? Что есть любовь? Это бездна! Она поглощает нас с головой и тянет на дно. Сначала нам хорошо и приятно. Но только сначала. Потом мы достигаем дна и понимаем. Нам уже никогда не выбраться. Нам уже не спастись. Поздно. Мы уже слишком глубоко. Мы уже погрузились в неё с головой и поверьте мне, мы скоро утонем. Нас всех будет это ждать. У одного так, у второго так. Нет универсального случая. Но исход один. У всех. Рано или поздно. И можно долго кричать что это не так. Биться в истерике и бороться, сражаться. Но это сражение обречено на поражение. Исход битвы не изменить. Всю нашу жизнь мы сражаемся, бьемся. А зачем? Никто, ничего в итоге не достигает. Мы хвалимся друг перед другом своими мелкими победами, которые на деле - ничто. Мы являемся оплотом лицемерия, жестокости и ненависти. Но мы еще позволяем себе наглость не замечать этого, обманывать себя. Даже с самими собой мы не честны. Это наша природа. Хотите отрицайте это. Вас ничего не спасет. Нет никого и ничего. Когда вы дойдете до состояния, что даже одиночество будет вам казаться чем то материальным, живым. Чем то что всегда будет рядом с вами. Тогда вы это поймете.

----------


## Sunset

Утопленники своего сознания, со временем поглотит нас отчаяние,
Пути назад не будет, скользим мы в петлю, нас вскоре забудут.

----------


## Эндер

А ведь нам так много надо! Нам всегда всего мало! Мы не
можем довольствоваться тем что есть. Нам нужно больше. Но вокруг нас
столько всего. А я танцевал под луной и звездами, среди деревьев, слушал
музыку и был в усмерть пьяным, даже плакал. Но это было замечательно.
Это было великолепно. И плевал я на все остальное. Потом... Потом.
Понимаешь что ты один. Но так надо. Мы все одни. Просто понимает это
каждый в свое время. Не сейчас так после. И пока я был там. Я понял одну
вещь. Самое страшное, самое чудовищное что есть на свете. Это
пустота... Можно много читать про то, что человек без цели - не
существует, он не живет а существует и прочее. Но одно дело согласиться с
этим. Другое дело понять это, осознать, почувствовать. Это страшно. Вы
являетесь ничем. Это пугает и в тоже время завораживает. Это нельзя
объяснить. Это можно только почувствовать. Это ничто и в тоже время все.
Это чистое противоречие. И оно есть. Но жить с этим нельзя. Это не
жизнь. Но при этом вы существуете. Вы имеете материальную оболочку. Но
что с ней делать вы не знаете. Как её использовать? Какой от нее прок?
Кому она нужна? Вы плутаете в лабиринте собственного сознания. Вам
больно и в тоже время хорошо. Это выше моего понимания. Но оно есть. Я
чувствую присутствие этого. Цель нужна. Смысл, идея, человек. Хоть
что-нибудь во что можно верить. Что-нибудь чему можно доверять...

----------


## Статист

Вставай, парень. Все ждут чуда. Но кто-то должен сам быть чудом. Все ждут света в конце тоннеля. Но кто-то же должен быть самим светом...

----------


## Эндер

> Вставай, парень. Все ждут чуда. Но кто-то должен сам быть чудом. Все ждут света в конце тоннеля. Но кто-то же должен быть самим светом...


 Спасибо.

----------


## madness

> Ведь если бы человек действительно хотел окончить жизнь самоубийством, он бы не ставил никого об этом в известность. Он бы убил себя, не задавая лишних вопросов.


 Глупости. Я много чего хочу сделать, рассказываю об этом, а потом делаю.

А самоубийство почему должно быть исключением? Что такого особенного в нем? Дело как дело. Но такое, которое можно сделать только один раз)

Я могу сказать, но скорее тем, кто не сможет мне помешать. Здесь, например. Я давно и четко здесь говорю, что не за "помощью" пришла. 
Тем интернетным друзьям, с кем я общаюсь годами и кто меня более-менее знает - не говорю.

----------


## Sunset

> Глупости. Я много чего хочу сделать, рассказываю об этом, а потом делаю.
> 
> А самоубийство почему должно быть исключением? Что такого особенного в нем? Дело как дело. Но такое, которое можно сделать только один раз)
> 
> Я могу сказать, но скорее тем, кто не сможет мне помешать. Здесь, например. Я давно и четко здесь говорю, что не за "помощью" пришла. 
> Тем интернетным друзьям, с кем я общаюсь годами и кто меня более-менее знает - не говорю.


 Ну если самоубийство это для вас "не исключительное дело" то оно вам не свойственно.

----------


## madness

> Ну если самоубийство это для вас "не исключительное дело" то оно вам не свойственно.


 Что именно? Самоубийство? Как оно может быть кому-то живому "свойственно"?)
Если вам оно свойственно, то вы уже мертвы.

----------


## Sunset

> Что именно? Самоубийство? Как оно может быть кому-то живому "свойственно"?)
> Если вам оно свойственно, то вы уже мертвы.


 Вам не свойственно привести этот поступок в жизнь, если вам так яснее будет.

----------


## madness

> Вам не свойственно привести этот поступок в жизнь, если вам так яснее будет.


 Да откуда вам знать, что мне свойствнно?)
На самом деле попытки самоубийства чаще оказываются удачными у тех, кто подходит к этому спокойно и с трезвой головой, а не с трагизмом.

----------


## Sunset

> Да откуда вам знать, что мне свойствнно?)
> На самом деле попытки самоубийства чаще оказываются удачными у тех, кто подходит к этому спокойно и с трезвой головой, а не с трагизмом.


 А без трагизма вы к этому и не подойдёте)) 
Потому вы на это и не способны милочка..

----------


## Эндер

> Да откуда вам знать, что мне свойствнно?)
> На самом деле попытки самоубийства чаще оказываются удачными у тех, кто подходит к этому спокойно и с трезвой головой, а не с трагизмом.


 У меня вопрос. А зачем вы тут? Видно что вы не считаете что вам тут смогут помочь, но тогда зачем? Или вы сами себя обманываете? А на счет того что спокойно и с трезвой головой - это правильно.

----------


## madness

> А без трагизма вы к этому и не подойдёте)) 
> Потому вы на это и не способны милочка..


 О как. Сначала вынесли некое смелое суждение о незнакомом человеке (пальцем в небо что называется), а теперь вот "милочка".

Понятно, вы не только глупый, но еще и невоспитанный человек.

----------


## Sunset

> О как. Сначала вынесли некое смелое суждение о незнакомом человеке (пальцем в небо что называется), а теперь вот "милочка".
> 
> Понятно, вы не только глупый, но еще и невоспитанный человек.


 Какая жалость...(

----------


## madness

> У меня вопрос. А зачем вы тут? Видно что вы не считаете что вам тут смогут помочь, но тогда зачем? Или вы сами себя обманываете?


 Потому что человек - существо социальное и нуждается в общении. Мне как и всем хочется говорить на темы которые актуальны для меня. Акутален суицид, поэтому я здесь. Раздел "моя проблема" не актуален был в принципе, я читала и комментировала в разделе "способы суицида" пока не поменялись правила и мне не закрыли туда доступ. Жду, пока откроют. А пока можно почитать чьи-то еще истории.

----------


## Эндер

Хватит!

----------


## madness

> Какая жалость...(


 Да не жалейте. Может быть самоуверенность и наглость станут вашим вторым счастьем... дорогуша  :Big Grin:

----------


## Эндер

> Потому что человек - существо социальное и нуждается в общении.


 Не правда. Я пока не могу говорить точно, но еще проверю.

----------


## madness

> А без трагизма вы к этому и не подойдёте))


 Кстати, по поводу этой фразы, рекомендую Рассказ Селинджера Хорошо ловится рыбка-бананка. Он коротенький, не поленитесь. Там о том, как можно без трагизма.

----------


## Sunset

> Да не жалейте. Может быть самоуверенность и наглость станут вашим вторым счастьем... дорогуша


  :Big Grin:  быть может)
А давайте говорить на темы актуальные для вас?

Эндер, не парься всё под контролем..

----------


## Эндер

> быть может)
> А давайте говорить на темы актуальные для вас?
> 
> Эндер, не парься всё под контролем..


 Без обид. Но я ненавижу подобные вещи. Кончится все тем что вы друг друга слушать не будете. Да уже не слушаете. И на пустом месте. Это идиотизм. Недопонимание страшная вещь. И говорить что все под контролем не надо. Ничего не под контролем. Вы уже оглохли. И это страшно.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Ну что ж, вторая попытка рассказать о себе. И теперь я вроде как уже, не намерен врать себе и окружающим. Но слова есть слова, им верить нельзя. Боюсь что большинство, воспримет меня как больного и никчемного человека. Люди чересчур много, придают внимания словам. Они слушают, но не СЛЫШАТ. Когда я разговариваю с человеком, я делю его речь на две части: 1)То, что он говорит. 2)То, что он хочет Сказать. То, что он на самом деле подразумевает. И снова это кажется очевидным? Многие этого не понимают, они видят часть 1 и не видят часть 2, зачастую, не хотят видеть. Что решит человек, услышав от кого-нибудь фразу «я хочу окончить жизнь самоубийством»? Ответьте сами себе. Многие действительно решат, что человек намерен убить себя. Кто то, скажет что он идиот, кто то, искренне захочет помочь, кому то будет безразлично. Я же увижу в его словах скрытую, возможно даже от него самого фразу: «мне нужна помощь. Помоги мне!». Ведь если бы человек действительно хотел окончить жизнь самоубийством, он бы не ставил никого об этом в известность. Он бы убил себя, не задавая лишних вопросов. 
> 
> Не отрицаю, что есть случаи, когда человек говорит и подразумевает то, что он говорит. Когда часть 1, сливается с частью 2. В этом одна из моих проблем, я придаю чересчур огромное значение части 2, вижу скрытый смысл там, где его нету. Я играю в игру, наивно полагая, что все мы в нее вовлечены. На деле же, боюсь это осозновать, в игру играю только я один. Я создал её, придумал правила, а вот позвать в нее людей, забыл. Видимо полагая, что всем эта игра, покажется такой же замечательной как и мне. Я создал себе мир, заранее обрекая себя на одиночество. Знал ли я, что так будет? А может я именно этого и хотел? Или я перестал управлять Игрой? Возможно, теперь Она управляет мной? Возможно я теперь всего лишь её незначительная часть? Создатель, утративший контроль над своим созданием. Да, да, именно созданием. Я наделил её жизнью. Однако она, видимо узрев слабость своего создателя, решила что она, не обязана подчиняться мне. Что цепь, сковывающая её, может быть разорвана. И она, вырвалась на свободу. Найдя себе замечательное укрытие, такое, где никто не будет её искать. Она поселилась в моем разуме. А ведь и в правду, могла ли она найти более безопасное убежище, чем это? Надо отметить, что она, была отнюдь не глупа. Она не стала кричать во всеуслышанье о своей свободе. Нет, совсем нет. Она продолжала делать вид, что до сих пор, верна мне. Что до сих пор, находиться под моим руководством. Давая наивно полагать мне, что я контролирую ситуацию. Она позволяла мне думать, что я победитель, а она, пораженный. Этому научил её я. И она, оказалась, на удивление, крайне одаренным учеником. Она схватывала все на лету и развивалась, удивительно быстро. Откуда мне было знать, что мои знания, будут использованы, против меня? Откуда мне было знать, что предо мной, не верный ученик, а Иуда? А ведь все мы помним участь Христа. Убит собственным апостолом. Но она, не хотела моей смерти, в своих стремлениях, она была куда изощренней. Погубив меня, она бы лишила жизни и себя. Она понимала, что на данный момент, является всего лишь паразитом. А что делают паразиты? Правильно. Используют хозяина как источник питания, среду обитания. И она, успешно паразитировала во мне.


 зря ты так к словам. они очень важны. Французский психоаналитик Жак Лакан предложил гипотезу, что «бессознательное структурировано как язык»,
 именно поэтому психоанализ — в отличие от психотерапии и психологии — работает с речью пациента,
 с его включённостью в мир значений, с его субъективным становлением в языке. Одной из психоаналитических техник,
 разработанных Лаканом стала «клиника означающего»: в самом основании субъекта лежит его встреча со словом,
 поэтому и возможен перевод, перезапись внутри психического аппарата,
 а talking cure может выступать действенным терапевтическим механизмом даже в самых тяжёлых психотических случаях. 
если проще: Я-то, что я говорю. даже когда говорю неправду или сержусь. в любом случае это- выражение психических накоплений. будь-то по-твоему правдивых, или нет. с точки зрения психики- нет разницы между действием и желанием что-то сделать. Я уж не буду перечислять все лингвистические функции языка, но слова очень важны

----------


## Каин

> зря ты так к словам. они очень важны. Французский психоаналитик Жак Лакан предложил гипотезу, что «бессознательное структурировано как язык»,
>  именно поэтому психоанализ — в отличие от психотерапии и психологии — работает с речью пациента,
>  с его включённостью в мир значений, с его субъективным становлением в языке. Одной из психоаналитических техник,
>  разработанных Лаканом стала «клиника означающего»: в самом основании субъекта лежит его встреча со словом,
>  поэтому и возможен перевод, перезапись внутри психического аппарата,
>  а talking cure может выступать действенным терапевтическим механизмом даже в самых тяжёлых психотических случаях. 
> если проще: Я-то, что я говорю. даже когда говорю неправду или сержусь. в любом случае это- выражение психических накоплений. будь-то по-твоему правдивых, или нет. с точки зрения психики- нет разницы между действием и желанием что-то сделать. Я уж не буду перечислять все лингвистические функции языка, но *слова очень важны*


 Ясные и доступные.

----------


## Эндер

> зря ты так к словам. они очень важны. Французский психоаналитик Жак Лакан предложил гипотезу, что «бессознательное структурировано как язык»,
>  именно поэтому психоанализ — в отличие от психотерапии и психологии — работает с речью пациента,
>  с его включённостью в мир значений, с его субъективным становлением в языке. Одной из психоаналитических техник,
>  разработанных Лаканом стала «клиника означающего»: в самом основании субъекта лежит его встреча со словом,
>  поэтому и возможен перевод, перезапись внутри психического аппарата,
>  а talking cure может выступать действенным терапевтическим механизмом даже в самых тяжёлых психотических случаях. 
> если проще: Я-то, что я говорю. даже когда говорю неправду или сержусь. в любом случае это- выражение психических накоплений. будь-то по-твоему правдивых, или нет. с точки зрения психики- нет разницы между действием и желанием что-то сделать. Я уж не буду перечислять все лингвистические функции языка, но слова очень важны


 Знаете... Я уже столько всего слышал. Каждый говорит мне свое. Если послушать хотя бы половину людей, то мне уже давно пора в психбольницу. Это не считая того, что я сам себе напридумывал про себя. Я устал... Просто устал.

----------


## Lawliet

Как и обещалось))) Только прочти))) :Big Grin: 

Ну, здравствуй, Ягами Лайт!)))) Столько хочется написать тебе, что мысли в кучу никак не собираются))) СЛЫШУ-СЛЫШУ тебя и очень отчётливо. Ни сном, ни духом, что ты всё-таки когда-то найдёшься. И вот он ты))) Неожиданно.

Что подумаю я, если услышу, как человек говорит о желании покончить собой? Первая мысль будет о том, что этот человек настолько невообразимо одинок и настолько невообразимо желает говорить и быть услышанным, что сил больше нет! Вроде бы и пытался вести диалог с социумом, а социум обернулся железобетонной стеной, которую не то чтобы пробить невозможно…руки в кровь сбиваются и холод безумный. Кричать? А голос тих. Не крик выходит, а стон.
Как же быть? Только и получается, что идти на крайние меры и однажды облиться бензином, зажечь спичку и прохрипеть: «Я живой! Вот он я! Я здесь! Совсем один. Совсем…Посмотрите на меня. Мне так холодно. Просто послушайте. Я так хочу сказать что-то важное!»
Идти против природы и заложенного инстинкта самосохранения – это не шутки. Не удел слабых или недолюдей. Это последний шанс вести диалог – раз по-другому никак, никак не получается. А стена такая высокая, такая холодная!..

«…_Оказывается, я, есть биологическое отклонение, ошибка природы!_..»
Вот, чудак))) В природе ошибок не бывает – всё имеет глубокий смысл ( а смыслы ты любишь))). И ты пришёл в этот мир не просто так – сам прекрасно понимаешь. Самокритика приемлема только если ты пишешь картины, стихи, рассказы, повести или статьи, в общем, занимаешься творчеством. В творчестве без самокритики никак – иначе движения вверх не было бы. Вот станешь художником, писателем, актёром или музыкантом, станешь создавать произведения искусства – критикуй себя сколько душе угодно))) А пока что рано. Понимаю, что не в праве разбрасываться советами, но это просто отражение возникших мыслеформ после прочтения этого твоего труда))) Делюсь своим мнением, как и ты поделился своим)))

«…_А ведь я наивно полагал, что я бог_…» и «…_Диктатором мне не стать, а вот убийцей вполне. Знаю, звучит крайне ужасно, но зачастую в голову приходят опасные мысли об убийстве. При том зная, свою щепетильность и продуманность, думаю, меня не скоро поймают_...» - эх! Ягами Лайт))) Не иначе)))

«…_Оказывается я неудавшаяся версия человека. Я часто называл себя ничтожеством, по сути не считая так. Сейчас, я действительно являюсь ничтожеством_…»
Не говори о себе так. Никогда! Знаю, страшное слово. Тем не менее, ну, не гоже наговаривать (а это именно НАГОВОР) – если бы ты был ничтожеством – никогда не сумел бы так притягательно излагать историю своего душевного уклада и мироощущения. Ничтожества – бесталанные существа, абсолютно ни черта из себя не представляющиеся, не имеющие собственных убеждений и не способные отстаивать свою правоту. А что такое «неудавшаяся версия человека»? Такое бывает?))) Каждый настолько индивидуален, настолько неповторим, что сравнивать не стоит. Или ты хочешь встать в один ряд с посредственностями?.. Не получится. Ты уже иной. Этого не нужно бояться, это не нужно презирать. Это твоё и только твоё – никто не имеет права на это покушаться, даже ты сам))

«…б_ольной, замкнутый, пьяный подросток, в очередной раз, с порезанными венами, у которого периодически, отказывает правая нога, руки которого трясутся, как у заправского алкаша, с нелицеприятной внешностью, который максимум куда сможет поступить, так это в какое-нибудь ПТУ (речь обо мне, если кто не понял). И мой друг: приятная внешность, открытый, веселый, уже несколько девушек было, и скорее всего поступит на вышку. И он меня копирует!? Зачем?_..»
На мой взгляд, ничего удивительного. Ты – иной. Что тут понимать? Он, как раз-таки, из разряда тех, кто не может иметь ничего своего собственного, вот и заглядывает в души других, чтобы отметить для себя парочку-другую «фишек». Таких много – не раз ещё столкнёшься. По-моему, это лишнее подтверждение того, что ты иной, один из не таких, как всех. Это плохо? Как по мне, - так ЗДОРОВО! Даже не хочу комментировать твоё «самоописание» - тебе кайфово, по ходу, делать из себя фрика))) Знаешь, в моих картинах, литературных произведениях и манга герои рельефные и сложносочинённые. Образы зализанных и таких прекрасных-распрекрасных и душой и телом…ну, это уже пошлость, на мой взгляд. Ангелов не бывает на Земле. А те, кто ими прикидываются – лицемеры. В общем, почитав тебя, понимаю, - ты идеальный рельефный и сложносочинённый персонаж. Поверь, многие творцы голову ломают, чтобы придумать хотя бы бледную тень таких, как ты. Хочешь опускать себя – опускай. Твоё дело)))

«…_Мой лучший «друг» встречается с девушкой, в которую я был влюблен_…» Ага! Ты пойман, Ягами Лайт!)))) Знаешь ли, во мне подозрительности и докапывания до истины – хоть отбавляй. Эх, умер детектив))) Так вот. Оказывается, ты у нас и любить умеешь!))) Значит, не плевать на чувства других. Любить – открываться и быть готовым к тому, что тебе хотя бы приоткроются в ответ. Ты у нас человечище!))) (Не прими мои слова о любви как среднестатистические, потому как это чувство далеко от моего понимания, но всегда радостно, когда его могут испытывать другие). Когда испытываешь такие чувства к другим, уже не одинок, уже не оторван от общества. Уже есть некоторая степень доверия к людям, которые оказываются рядом и остаются небезразличными. И твой «друг», пусть даже ты заключил его в кавычки…не об этом суть. А суть в том, что если бы ты ему не открывался, если бы он тебе не открывался в ответ – вот это называется знакомый или чужой человек. Когда фиолетово – что он думает, как он живёт, какие чувства испытывает и т.д. и т.п.
Когда ты замечаешь что-то привлекательное или трогательное в окружающем мире – значит, этот мир не настолько для тебя чужд. Значит, хоть что-то, да ты приемлешь в нём и хочешь подойти поближе, чтобы получше рассмотреть. А ежели мир чужд для тебя – то и привлекательного в нём ничего не найдёшь никогда)))
«…_Разговор с «другом», кстати был интересный, сидели говорили, до часу ночи_…» - может, и не стоит тогда определять его в кавычки?)) С не близким, не станешь ведь по душам болтать до часу ночи? Нет. Хотя…если только ты не пытался коварно влезть в его душу и заставить сделать то, что хочешь ты)))) Вероятно, такого намерения не было – разговор тебе самому показался интересным. Значит, так и было. И вот ещё – твой «друг» встречается с той девушкой…и чего? Знаешь, личная жизнь – это личная жизнь. Ты же не предпринимал никаких попыток, чтобы с ней сблизиться? Или предпринимал? Он ведь не отбивал её у тебя. А то, что вкусы у вас похожие…Вот пришла мысль: а, может, это было некоторым приближением к пониманию тебя? Он же «копирует» тебя…Нет, не слушай меня – а то меня периодически заносит)))

----------


## Lawliet

...и продолжение...

Игра…Слово из четырёх букв. Страшное слово))) Понятие, придуманное Человеком. Своеобразная альтернативная реальность. Безусловно, лучше той реальности, которая окружает повсеместно. А ежели лучшая, то какова судьба её для разума, взрастившего её? Наиболее вероятная и логически обоснованная – замещение)) Знаешь, лично мне всегда казалось, что в этом мире сумасшедшие – самые счастливые из людей. Почему?))) Игра есть в каждом разуме. Игра – это сокровенный идеальный мир нас самих, мир, в котором мы боги и создатели. Однако мир «реальный» постоянно твердит о том, как правильно, как можно и нельзя по среднестатистическим понятиям; иди туда, делай то; ты обязан это, ты обязан то…и т.д. и т.п. Скука смертная, да?))) Таким образом, Игра жестоко «забивается» и помещается настолько глубоко в дух, что многими людьми забывается и никогда не вспоминается. Это приносит мучения? Тем, кто решает смириться и забывает об Игре – нисколько. А вот те, кто хоть немного помнит об Игре и улыбается ей невидимой улыбкой всякий раз, когда окунается в неё – безусловно, да! Есть и третьи – те самые сумасшедшие. «Счастливые»)) Они дают волю Игре, и Игра вырывается в мир, стирая существующую реальность большинства людей. Они не больны. Такое определение им дали забывшие об Игре и смирившиеся. Просто «здоровым» никогда не понять тех, кто перестаёт пребывать в навязанной реальности и окунаются с головой в реальность сокровенного. Действительно, о чём первые и вторые могут говорить? Да ни о чём))) Как можно вести полноценный диалог с тем, кто говорит на языке, которого ты совершенно не знаешь? Никак. Жестикуляция? Хм… Вот жестикуляция – это как раз-таки лечение психиатров. Вроде как и делают чего-то, а толку – чуть…)))
Игра не может быть самостоятельной и превозмочь своего создателя – она и есть Создатель. Просто когда она начинает выглядывать из бессознательного, не всегда адекватно возможно отреагировать на подобное)) Вроде бы и ждёшь её, взращиваешь, а она, возьми, да и выгляни в благодарность))) Неожиданно, потому и не по себе, потому и выводы могут быть не теми. Неизвестность всегда пугает и заставляет воспринимать незнакомое в ином свете)) Игра – это ты, а ты – Игра. Части друг друга, но не соперники))) Здесь нет победителей и побеждённых – совокупность половинок единого целого)) Игра не может предать или издеваться, если только ты сам захочешь себя самого предать или над самим собой поиздеваться…а это уже из области мазохизма))) Так ты мазохист?..)))
Ох, нелёгкое это занятие, оказывается, рассуждать об Игре))) Сидели в голове мысли и рассуждения об этом, только вот не с кем было побеседовать на эту тему)))
А вот симптомы мозаичной психопатии очень уж понравились)) Понятно от и до. Как понимаема психология серийных маньяков-убийц и то удовольствие, которое они испытывают при убийстве очередной жертвы. Ну, да это совсем другой вопрос…

«…_я придаю чересчур огромное значение части 2, вижу скрытый смысл там, где его нету_…»  Да? А ты уверен, что смысла нет? Во всём и всегда есть смысл. Знаешь, это как правда. Правда – это, по большому счёту, хорошо – мало кто с этим не согласен. Но! Лишь единицы способны говорить правду в лицо и воспринимать её адекватно. Для других (т.е., опять-таки для БОЛЬШИНСТВА) правды, вроде как бы и нет. Так спокойней, не правда ли?))) Со смыслом то же самое. Порой он настолько глубок, что и слов, мыслеформ не хватает для постижения.

«…_Не я ли мечтал, связать свою жизнь с наркоманами, алкоголиками и видел в этом, множество плюсов_…»
Если решишь повзаимодействовать со мной в плане продолжения «общения», то мне бы очень хотелось, чтобы ты поподробней описал эту мысль!


Ты закричал о помощи?.. Знаешь, у тебя довольно-таки интересное литературное изложение своих мыслей – не пробовал писать произведения? Думаю, у тебя бы неплохо получилось. Интересно и понятно пишешь – определенно, литературный талант есть!)) Попробуй, если не пробовал. Это очень увлекательно. Знаю по себе – пишу повесть потихоньку и понимаю, какой это кайф, выпускать Игру на страницы))) Понравится))
Сказано не всё мною. Возможно, тебе и не особо понадобятся мои слова))) Это уже покажет случай. Если что, можем продолжить «общение».
С уважением, Lawliet.

*P.S.* «…_Но так или иначе, я мразь, сволочь, урод. При всем при этом, я черт побери, живой человек. Не знаю, как можно мне помочь и стоит ли? 
По-видимому, я доигрался_…»

Доигрался?.. Если бы убил кого-то – доигрался бы))) А так – пока голая теория))) Если хочешь помощи – ты её получишь, как минимум посредством элементарного общения со здешними, которым не плевать и которые проявили участие. Стоит ли?.. Стоит – главное, чтобы ты принимал помощь, и она возымеет действо)))

И да, об одиночестве. Человек всегда Один. Он приходит в этот мир Один, крича от неожиданности и страха, и уходит Один, никого не увлекая за собой)))… :Wink:

----------


## Эндер

> Как и обещалось))) Только прочти)))


 Прочитал ) И если бы знал что тут прочитаю, то сделал бы это сразу, забросив все дела.




> Ну, здравствуй, Ягами Лайт!))))


 К сожалению до этого момента, даже не знал кто это, каюсь. Но потом пробил в интернете. Мне отчасти импонирует этот образ ) Но все же вряд ли это я )




> Столько хочется написать тебе, что мысли в кучу никак не собираются)))


 Ей богу, не представляю чем вызвал подобный интерес ) Честно, все время читал с улыбкой на губах. Одно это, уже повышало мне настроение. А выслушать я готов все, абсолютно все и всех и уж тем более тебя )




> СЛЫШУ-СЛЫШУ тебя и очень отчётливо. Ни сном, ни духом, что ты всё-таки когда-то найдёшься. И вот он ты))) Неожиданно.


 Для меня не менее неожиданно ) А на счет того что слышишь, должен заметить, ты действительно многое уловила из сказанного мной. Это радует. Очень даже. И удивляет.




> Только и получается, что идти на крайние меры и однажды облиться бензином, зажечь спичку и прохрипеть: «Я живой! Вот он я! Я здесь! Совсем один. Совсем…Посмотрите на меня. Мне так холодно. Просто послушайте. Я так хочу сказать что-то важное!»


 Черт. Не представляю как это можно было бы выразить более правильно, чем это уже сказано тобой ) Все действительно так. Только духу закричать об этом у меня не хватало. Я предпочитал умереть, нежели просить о помощи.




> Идти против природы и заложенного инстинкта самосохранения – это не шутки. Не удел слабых или недолюдей.


 Тут не знаю. Сложно сказать. Могу сказать что это действительно крайне трудно. Но правильно ли это? Может не стоит идти против себя?




> «…_Оказывается, я, есть биологическое отклонение, ошибка природы!_..»
> Вот, чудак))) В природе ошибок не бывает – всё имеет глубокий смысл ( а смыслы ты любишь)))


 Знаю, знаю, чудак ) Но тут надо отметить, что тогда я мыслил... Не совсем правильно, не объективно может. Но на тот момент я и вправду думал так. И да, я очень люблю смыслы, это верно подмечено ))




> Понимаю, что не в праве разбрасываться советами, но это просто отражение возникших мыслеформ после прочтения этого твоего труда))) Делюсь своим мнением, как и ты поделился своим)))


 Это очень важно. Так что против советов я ничего не имею ) А уж тем более если это отражение мыслей. Не каждый готов писать свои мысли чисто и правдиво. Блин, я даже не представляю что тебе говорить. Боюсь что каким-нибудь словом скажу что-нибудь не так, напугаю тебя или еще что...




> «…_А ведь я наивно полагал, что я бог_…» и «…_Диктатором мне не стать, а вот убийцей вполне. Знаю, звучит крайне ужасно, но зачастую в голову приходят опасные мысли об убийстве. При том зная, свою щепетильность и продуманность, думаю, меня не скоро поймают_...» - эх! Ягами Лайт))) Не иначе)))


 Ну видимо не избежать мне просмотра тетради смерти )))




> «…_Оказывается я неудавшаяся версия человека. Я часто называл себя ничтожеством, по сути не считая так. Сейчас, я действительно являюсь ничтожеством_…»
> Не говори о себе так. Никогда! Знаю, страшное слово. Тем не менее, ну, не гоже наговаривать (а это именно НАГОВОР) – если бы ты был ничтожеством – никогда не сумел бы так притягательно излагать историю своего душевного уклада и мироощущения.


 Ну от ненависти к себе мне еще долго избавляться. Но теперь я хотя бы стараюсь избавиться. Но тут тоже кое что отмечу. Возможную причину почему я это делаю. Какое у тебя к примеру сложилось бы мнение, если бы я сказал тебе что я хороший человек? Вряд ли бы ты подумала что я хороший человек, при этом бы решила что я еще и бахвалюсь этим (это я к примеру, вполне возможно что именно ты бы, так не поступила, а и еще извиняюсь если что, за то, что перешел на ты )). В общем я бы скорее всего достиг прямопротивоположного суждения обо мне с твоей стороны. Плюс еще стоит отметить что если человек будет видеть тебя только с положительной стороны, то он потом очень удивится, узнав что у тебя есть еще и "темная сторона". Я предпочитаю показывать людям, лишь свою "темную сторону". Даже если я совершу действительно хороший поступок, я все равно выставлю себя сволочью. Знаю это не правильно. Но зато если человек примет мою "темную сторону", то тогда все будет замечательно. Другое дело, где найти таких людей?




> Или ты хочешь встать в один ряд с посредственностями?.. Не получится. Ты уже иной. Этого не нужно бояться, это не нужно презирать.


 В глубине души я так же считал себя иным. НО. Не озвучивал этого, по вышеописанной причине. Если человек увидит во мне "иного", тогда я могу при нем считать себя таким. Блин, что то, я как то плохо мысли свои формулирую сегодня. Сейчас почти все мои знакомые (а я возобновил с ними общение и даже вроде новых друзей нашел) говорят мне тоже что я иной и это замечательно. Да, отчасти это так. Был бы как минимум еще один такой иной как я и я бы и слова не сказал. Я был бы счастлив. Я был бы не один. Но... Все как-то не так получается. Но ведь и с этим жить можно, верно? )




> На мой взгляд, ничего удивительного. Ты – иной. Что тут понимать? Он, как раз-таки, из разряда тех, кто не может иметь ничего своего собственного, вот и заглядывает в души других, чтобы отметить для себя парочку-другую «фишек».


 Так на это я еще не смотрел. Возможно все именно так как ты говоришь. Но все же сомневаюсь. Думаю скорее нет, но кто знает?




> Даже не хочу комментировать твоё «самоописание» - тебе кайфово, по ходу, делать из себя фрика)))


 Вот вот. Ты уловила суть! Обожаю таких людей. Которым не надо объяснять (это не значит что надо понимать каждое мое слово, иногда я могу нести просто бред )). Да ты абсолютно права. Только ты назвала это делать из себя фрика, я же говорю сволочь или мразь. Невелика разница ) Но я объяснил отчасти почему я так делал. И опять же, постараюсь так не делать. Но мне сложно говорить о себе положительно. А вот если несколько людей ( или один мнение которого мне дорого, зачастую дороже большинства ) говорят обо мне что-то положительное, то теперь я пытаюсь воспринимать это просто как факт ( не разубеждать их, крича что я все равно мразь ))




> Ангелов не бывает на Земле.


 Но я все же ищу их. Бесполезные и неблагодарные поиски, но все же )




> В общем, почитав тебя, понимаю, - ты идеальный рельефный и сложносочинённый персонаж. Поверь, многие творцы голову ломают, чтобы придумать хотя бы бледную тень таких, как ты.


 Вот раньше бы я начал спорить что это не так. А сейчас... Просто скажу спасибо ))

----------


## Эндер

> «…_Мой лучший «друг» встречается с девушкой, в которую я был влюблен_…» Ага! Ты пойман, Ягами Лайт!)))) Знаешь ли, во мне подозрительности и докапывания до истины – хоть отбавляй. Эх, умер детектив))) Так вот. Оказывается, ты у нас и любить умеешь!))) Значит, не плевать на чувства других. Любить – открываться и быть готовым к тому, что тебе хотя бы приоткроются в ответ. Ты у нас человечище!)))


 Все... Слишком много обо мне положительного сказано )) Уже не могу согласиться. Ну не могу я быть таким как ты говоришь! Не знаю почему, но не могу ) А то что ты подозрительна... Черт! Это просто чудесно. К сожалению я такой человек, что без докапывания меня никто не поймет. Ну не могу я говорить напрямую. Хочу чтобы человек сам догадался что я говорю. И ты догадываешься! Ты Видишь и Слышишь меня )) 
А на счет любви отдельная тема... Теперь я готов поменять в себе все, многие взгляды, пытаться жить по новому. Но любовь... Этому чувству я себя больше не отдам. Стоило бы сказать: ты любить умел. Для меня любовь - это было всем. Самое сильное чувство, которое я явственно ощущал. Но теперь для себя я все решил, никаких отношений, никогда. Слишком сильно я все это воспринимаю. Так что лучше обойдусь.




> Не прими мои слова о любви как среднестатистические, потому как это чувство далеко от моего понимания


 Интересно почему? Почему любовь далека от твоего понимания?




> Когда ты замечаешь что-то привлекательное или трогательное в окружающем мире – значит, этот мир не настолько для тебя чужд. Значит, хоть что-то, да ты приемлешь в нём и хочешь подойти поближе, чтобы получше рассмотреть.


 Да это так. Бывают вещи которые все же могут заострить мое внимание. Что-то что мне не чуждо. Но все эти вещи жестоко уничтожаются в этом мире и уже от одного этого факта больно. Но должен заметить, я не подхожу к этим вещам поближе, я боюсь это делать. Боюсь испортить их. Они не для меня. Я могу лишь смотреть на них, не более. К примеру я могу оберегать "светлого" человека, не испорченного этим миром. Но делать это не заметно и никогда ему этого не показывать. К сожалению или счастью, мне знаком этот мир и я предпочту уберечь тех, до кого этот мир еще не добрался, но среди них Мне нет места.




> «…_Разговор с «другом», кстати был интересный, сидели говорили, до часу ночи_…» - может, и не стоит тогда определять его в кавычки?)) С не близким, не станешь ведь по душам болтать до часу ночи?


 Ну... Как я говорил, я избавлен от предубеждений. Именно поэтому я могу спокойно говорить даже с самым ненавистным мне человеком. Поэтому разницы не имеет с кем я говорю. Факт в том что я Говорю и Слушаю его. Ведь каждый по своему прав и прислушаться стоит к каждому. Так что такой разговор я мог затеять с любым человеком, который понимает что я говорю, ведь для большинства мои слова, почему-то кажутся бредом )




> Хотя…если только ты не пытался коварно влезть в его душу и заставить сделать то, что хочешь ты))))


 Я тоже сначала пытался убедить себя что это так. Но это было не так. И ты сама сказала об этом потом. Я удивляюсь с каждой минутой ))




> И вот ещё – твой «друг» встречается с той девушкой…и чего? Знаешь, личная жизнь – это личная жизнь. Ты же не предпринимал никаких попыток, чтобы с ней сблизиться? Или предпринимал? Он ведь не отбивал её у тебя.


 Предпринимал. Да не в этом дело. Я не против, мне было обидно, я знал чем это кончится. У него уже новая девушка вроде. Да и вообще это было и было. Смотреть на это нет смысла. К тому же я продолжаю общаться с этим другом или "другом" вполне нормально.




> А то, что вкусы у вас похожие…Вот пришла мысль: а, может, это было некоторым приближением к пониманию тебя? Он же «копирует» тебя…Нет, не слушай меня – а то меня периодически заносит)))


 Почему заносит? Это замечательно! Я не знаю как это выразить )) А мысль вполне имеет право на жизнь. Сомневаюсь что это так. Но ведь и такое возможно.




> Игра…Слово из четырёх букв. Страшное слово))) Понятие, придуманное Человеком. Своеобразная альтернативная реальность.Безусловно, лучше той реальности, которая окружает повсеместно.


 Возможно это и послужило причиной её создания.




> Знаешь, лично мне всегда казалось, что в этом мире сумасшедшие – самые счастливые из людей.


 Мне тоже так казалось )) Точнее и до сих пор кажется )




> Однако мир «реальный» постоянно твердит о том, как правильно, как можно и нельзя по среднестатистическим понятиям; иди туда, делай то; ты обязан это, ты обязан то…и т.д. и т.п. Скука смертная, да?)))


 Ну не совсем так ) После этих слов я мог бы почувствовать себя малолетним подростком (коим я и являюсь собственно ). Иногда когда тебе о чем-то говорят это верно и тогда я с этим соглашаюсь. Но к сожалению твердят в основном то, с чес я согласиться не могу. Я действительно никогда не был согласен с тем, когда навязывали это правильно, а это нет, это ты обязан и прочее. У меня и своя голова была. Если я считал это нужным, я соглашался. Идти наперекор всем просто из принципа... Ну иногда и так конечно можно ))) Но в целом я и других слушал )




> Игра – это ты, а ты – Игра. Части друг друга, но не соперники)))


 Я сам себе соперник )) Понимаю, человеку сложно понять что другой человек может быть в несогласии с самим собой. Но у меня это именно так и было. Думаю теперь стоит выделить слово Было (хотя проще было его подчеркнуть))




> Так ты мазохист?..)))


 И такие мысли были )) Если конечно говорить о психологическом мазохизме. Опять же Были ))




> Ох, нелёгкое это занятие, оказывается, рассуждать об Игре))) Сидели в голове мысли и рассуждения об этом, только вот не с кем было побеседовать на эту тему)))


 Да, да ))




> А вот симптомы мозаичной психопатии очень уж понравились)) Понятно от и до. Как понимаема психология серийных маньяков-убийц и то удовольствие, которое они испытывают при убийстве очередной жертвы.


 Что именно в них понравилось? ) Видимо нам обоим пора в псих-диспансер ))




> «…_я придаю чересчур огромное значение части 2, вижу скрытый смысл там, где его нету_…»  Да? А ты уверен, что смысла нет? Во всём и всегда есть смысл.


 Ну тут полностью согласен. Помню очень давно говорил все тому же другу, что во всем есть определенная причина, смысл. В каждом действии. Что самое смешное он убеждал меня в обратном, а спустя время, сам был того же мнения, при этом убеждал меня что это он до этого сам дошел, а я наоборот, говорил об обратном )) Не слишком я тут намудрил? )




> Лишь единицы способны говорить правду в лицо и воспринимать её адекватно.


 Воспринимать правду я всегда готов более чем адекватно, любую. А вот говорить её не всегда. Иногда просто боюсь обидеть человека, не могу этого сделать.




> «…_Не я ли мечтал, связать свою жизнь с наркоманами, алкоголиками и видел в этом, множество плюсов_…»
> Если решишь повзаимодействовать со мной в плане продолжения «общения», то мне бы очень хотелось, чтобы ты поподробней описал эту мысль!


 Эх, жаль что тебя не было раньше )) Пришлось самому с собой бороться, но все же думаю не одному, думаю отчасти мне помогли. А на счет общения... Я всегда готов "взаимодействовать" в этом плане ) Всегда. Но почему все с кем я общаюсь... Как то общение не клеится. У меня всегда ощущение, что я чего то не договорил или человек ждет от меня речи. Что я что-то делаю не так. Что я должен проявлять инициативу. Мне нужен поводырь в этом плане )) А кому это надо? Такое то общение? Но может я опять выставляю себя с плохой стороны? Может все не так плохо? Так или иначе, я никоим образом не против общения. Я абсолютно за! ))




> Ты закричал о помощи?.. Знаешь, у тебя довольно-таки интересное литературное изложение своих мыслей – не пробовал писать произведения?


 Ты не первая кто об этом говорит )) Сначала когда я об этом услышал, я никак к этому не отнесся. Когда потом услышал, уже присмотрелся, затем и вовсе решил, что раз мне так говорят, значит оно так и есть. Просто ей богу, я не вижу в своих словах ничего... Необычного. Наоборот, у меня все время ощущение что я говорю совершенно не так. Зачастую хочется стереть все написанное. А на счет писать? Да, как рах решил пробовать. Написал два рассказика )) Решил раз уж я тут как то по "особенному пишу", то можно это хоть как-то использовать и себе и другим на благо )) И мне понравилось, более чем. Правда мне критики нужны... ( совсем не скрытый намек, правда? ))))




> какой это кайф, выпускать Игру на страницы))) Понравится))


 А вот это более чем удивительно. Никто не мог и близко знать, для чего я решил писать. И ты так спокойно говоришь о том что выпускаешь Игру на страницы! Именно для этого я и решил писать! И ты уже знаешь! Это... Черт побери, просто чудесно )))




> Сказано не всё мною. Возможно, тебе и не особо понадобятся мои слова))) Это уже покажет случай. Если что, можем продолжить «общение».


 Ну... Я уже сижу второй час, скурпулёзно отвечая на каждое твое слово. Думаю уже это говорит о том, что твои слова мне более чем понадобились )) Ну и как я говорил я за общение. Но я боюсь его )




> Доигрался?.. Если бы убил кого-то – доигрался бы))) А так – пока голая теория)))


 Радует что я лишь теоретик ))




> И да, об одиночестве. Человек всегда Один. Он приходит в этот мир Один, крича от неожиданности и страха, и уходит Один, никого не увлекая за собой)))


 Знаешь... Это было бы слишком грустно. Возможно в моем случае это так. Точнее это так. Возможно в твоем случае это тоже так. Но этого не должно быть со всеми. Должны быть и счастливые люди на этой земле )

----------


## Эндер

О боже ) Мне страшно от количества написанного ) Надеюсь не забанят за то, что я не написал все в одном посте. К сожалению, все не влазит ))

----------


## Lawliet

Здравствуй, Эндер))) пишу тебе снова, собрав эмоции в кучу, как говорится)))
Итак, цитата: "_Прочитал ) И если бы знал что тут прочитаю, то сделал бы это сразу, забросив все дела_."
Примерно такая же реакция была у меня, когда случайно практически удалось натолкнуться на Независимый Суицид-форум и открыть тему "Игра Эндера")) Словно само бессознательное подсказало - то, что тронет тебя и не оставит. Как и в большинстве случаев - подсознание оказалось правым)))

"_Ей богу, не представляю чем вызвал подобный интерес ) Честно, все время читал с улыбкой на губах. Одно это, уже повышало мне настроение. А выслушать я готов все, абсолютно все и всех и уж тем более тебя )_"

С такой же улыбкой на губах была прочитана "Игра Эндера"))) Пока не в силах выразить, что именно (до конца) это для меня значит, но ощущение, что этого не хватало. Неслышащий мир глухих людей, которые либо разучились слышать, либо вовсе никогда этого не имели. Если ты не против, я буду открывать это постепенно - ведь у меня эмоций по поводу каждого твоего слова - хоть отбавляй. Да и до конца говорить не привычно))) Или постепенно - или безмолвно. Тут торопиться не стоит, потому что что-то не так можно выразить, чего бы мне, признаюсь, ну никак бы не хотелось)) И, кстати, Эндер - эти сочетания букв наталкивают на ощущение, что ты над миром людей, вечность недремлющий Наблюдатель, Смотрящий за светом, находящийся на шаг во Тьме))) И Тёмное мне всегда нравилось больше. В  темноте - правда. Вот и ухожу вновь в рассуждения))) Неудавшийся вампир-детектив))

"_Для меня не менее неожиданно ) А на счет того что слышишь, должен заметить, ты действительно многое уловила из сказанного мной. Это радует. Очень даже. И удивляет._"

))))))))ещё как удивляет))) Не меньше удивления и во мне))

"_Черт. Не представляю как это можно было бы выразить более правильно, чем это уже сказано тобой ) Все действительно так. Только духу закричать об этом у меня не хватало. Я предпочитал умереть, нежели просить о помощи._"

Вот-вот "умереть, но не просить о помощи" - такая же штука)) Это даже не гордость, вовсе нет. Это сложнее и тяжелее просто гордости - нечто тягучее, обволакивающее нутро и заставляющее порой помучиться. К тому же, важно, к кому обращаться за помощью, кого о помощи просить - ведь существует большой процент вероятности, что как всегда натолкнёшься на глухую стену непонимания и кручения пальцем у виска. А это только сильней загоняет, бередит духовные раны и распахнутую настежь самость... Поэтому я и понимаю.

"..._Может не стоит идти против себя?_.."

Не стоит))) Всё-таки не стоит. Если другого выхода нет. Это как одна история, рассказанная молодым психиатром. Во времена его практики в качестве интерна ему попался пациент, склонный к суициду. Казалось бы, ну пациент и пациент - что из этого? Пошёл он, поговорил. И признался самому себе, что не знает, как и все остальные врачи, что же делать с этим индивидом. У пациента как-то одномоментно умерли все близкие и дорогие люди - мама, жена, а затем и пара замечательных детишек. Он остался один и всё, что он говорил, это: "У меня не осталось ничего и никого.  Я не прошу ничего у вас. Я хочу просто умереть". Его обкалывали психотропами и успокоительными, чтобы сил не было на очередную попытку.
И что сделал молодой тогда ещё интерн? Он, на свой страх и риск, отпустил страдальца на пару дней домой. Со смутной надеждой, что память о доме и родные места вызовут в сердце пациента хоть маленькую, а всё-таки искорку, к желанию жить дальше.
Пациент отправился домой, ходил по знакомым местам, исследовал дом, в котором прошли счастливые годы с семьёй. Стал улыбаться даже. И вот на четвёртый день, когда он должен был уже вернуться в клинику, он не вернулся. Он заварил себе кофе, выпил его. Распахнул настеж окно в своём просторном кабинете. Сел за стол и выстрелил из охотничьего ружья в голову.
 Он никого и ни о чём не просил - он просто хотел умереть.
Вот этот суицид оправдан на мой взгляд. Хотя многие могут твердить, что, мол, а! Слабак! Нашёл, ради чего себе в голову пули пускать! Размязня! Как будто в мире мало хорошего, ради чего другие люди живут! И т.д и т.п.... Вот пусть другие люди и живут, а этот человек ушёл. Это его право. Так решило его естество. И здесь комментариев и не нужно.

"..._Знаю, знаю, чудак ) Но тут надо отметить, что тогда я мыслил... Не совсем правильно, не объективно может_..."

Так, и насколько обьективны стали твои помысли, если не секрет? Как они изменились? Точнее будет спросить, - что конкретное в них изменилось?

"..._Блин, я даже не представляю что тебе говорить. Боюсь что каким-нибудь словом скажу что-нибудь не так, напугаю тебя или еще что_..."

Давай вместе не будем бояться)) Мне тоже немного страшновато говорить, но ощущение, что тебе смогу сказать всё и ты услышишь меня! Поэтому и пишу тебе уже не в первый раз))) Что-нибудь скажешь не так? Но что?)) Ты же говоришь то, что хочешь сказать, что ощущаешь одномоментно - и что же может быть не так?)) Напугаешь - вряд ли)) Признаюсь, в жизни своими "философствованиями" и рассуждениями столько народа довелось перепугать (это я о себе))) Поэтому и говорить о многом было не с кем, поэтому и восторг и радость от твоих размышлений)))

"..._Ну видимо не избежать мне просмотра тетради смерти )))_"

Ага))) Не избежать))) Очень большое впечатление это аниме произвело на меня - там поднимается тема бога, права на убийство, как человек способен измениться, владея этой самой Тетрадью и другие интересные "нездоровые" вещи, которые заставляют моё внимание включиться и внимать каждому слову - об этом мало, по сути говорится. Это в основном остаётся под запретом, так же, в общем-то, как и вопрос о праве добровольного лишения себя жизни. А об этом надо говорить. Слишком многие остаются не услышанными и безнадёжно срываются в пропасть смерти, так и не дождавшись, что хоть что-то изменится... К тому же, там есть и наш с тобой любимый поиск смысла и истины)))

"..._Какое у тебя к примеру сложилось бы мнение, если бы я сказал тебе что я хороший человек? Вряд ли бы ты подумала что я хороший человек, при этом бы решила что я еще и бахвалюсь этим (это я к примеру, вполне возможно что именно ты бы, так не поступила, а и еще извиняюсь если что, за то, что перешел на ты )). В общем я бы скорее всего достиг прямопротивоположного суждения обо мне с твоей стороны. Плюс еще стоит отметить что если человек будет видеть тебя только с положительной стороны, то он потом очень удивится, узнав что у тебя есть еще и "темная сторона". Я предпочитаю показывать людям, лишь свою "темную сторону". Даже если я совершу действительно хороший поступок, я все равно выставлю себя сволочью. Знаю это не правильно. Но зато если человек примет мою "темную сторону", то тогда все будет замечательно. Другое дело, где найти таких людей?_.."

Ой, немного отвлекусь от ответа. Дела меня сегодня отлучили от компьютера - как это обычно бывает, то то, то это, - в общем, сейчас на часах два часа ночи, уже 31 июля)) И вот, выхожу сейчас на перекур под звёздное небо, а там две падающие звезды - красота неимоверная! Люблю звёздное небо. Когда смотрю на него, невольно успокаиваюсь и понимаю, что песчинка по сравнению с ними. Так странно и так по-вселенски мудро)))
Так вот, извини за отступление, продолжаю))) Я очень даже не против, что мы на "ты" - насчёт этого даже ничего не думай))
Признаюсь, меня всегда привлекала именно тёмная сторона. Как и отрицательные персонажи ( однако, это не говорит о том, что "тёмное" непременно плохое - напротив, по жизни прихожу к выводу, что тёмное - это то самое рельефное и сложносочинённое!) - в них столько составляющих! Они как лоскутное одеяло, как разноцветное полотно, сотканное из надломленной судьбы и борьбы с ней. они в итоге и оказываются почище положительных персонажей, которые только и умеют, что кричать о свете, но ни черта не делающие. Не все такие - никогда не занимаюсь делением на чёрное и белое - глупое занятие. Однако мои наблюдения склоняют меня именно к тёмной стороне. И на твоём месте - мудрое решение позиционировать себя именно так. Нас же кто окружает в основном? те самые "ангелы" - вот и приходится заботиться об их чистоте и не дайте боги испачкать их в чём-то тяжёлом или глубоком)) Впринципе, у меня та же фигня))) Громко говорить не люблю и не умею, но твою тёмную сторону я принимаю с улыбкой (в наилучшем понимании этого определения - впрочем, ты и так это понимаешь))) И вот я здесь)))
......

----------


## Lawliet

...продолжение...)))

"..._В глубине души я так же считал себя иным. НО. Не озвучивал этого, по вышеописанной причине. Если человек увидит во мне "иного", тогда я могу при нем считать себя таким. Блин, что то, я как то плохо мысли свои формулирую сегодня. Сейчас почти все мои знакомые (а я возобновил с ними общение и даже вроде новых друзей нашел) говорят мне тоже что я иной и это замечательно. Да, отчасти это так. Был бы как минимум еще один такой иной как я и я бы и слова не сказал. Я был бы счастлив. Я был бы не один. Но... Все как-то не так получается. Но ведь и с этим жить можно, верно? )._.."

Ты умничка, что нашёл новых друзей и возобновил отношения со старыми. Особенно, если им можно говорить хотя бы какую-то часть из того, что чувствуешь. Вот какую штуку довелось мне узнать - когда говоришь с тем, кто слышит тебя, такие вещи удаётся выуживать из своего бессознательного, что самому можно пребывать некоторое время в шоке!)) Оказывается, в голове столько знаний, что всего можно и не успеть познать за всю жизнь!
И вот ещё что - ты не один))

"..._Но я все же ищу их. Бесполезные и неблагодарные поиски, но все же )_..."

Тоже надеюсь, что они есть))) Интересное это занятие, надеяться когда-нибудь с ними столкнуться. И, нет, - это не неблагодарные и не бесполезные поиски. Когда ищешь - всегда находишь. Главное просто вовремя об этом забыть - и вот оно! То, что ты так упорно искал!))
Тоже жизненное наблюдение. Когда что-то отпускаешь - оно незаметно возникает перед самым твоим носом.

"..._Все... Слишком много обо мне положительного сказано )) Уже не могу согласиться. Ну не могу я быть таким как ты говоришь! Не знаю почему, но не могу ) А то что ты подозрительна... Черт! Это просто чудесно. К сожалению я такой человек, что без докапывания меня никто не поймет. Ну не могу я говорить напрямую. Хочу чтобы человек сам догадался что я говорю. И ты догадываешься! Ты Видишь и Слышишь меня ))_ ..."

Словами никогда не разбрасываюсь)) Не зря же моим первым обращением было: "СЛЫШУ"))
И это не слишком много положительного - для меня, это объективное отражение услышанного и увиденного. Результаты моих докапываний))

"..._Интересно почему? Почему любовь далека от твоего понимания?_.."

)) далека)) можно сказать, что и у меня в жизни было подобное и такое же сильное и всепоглащающее, как у тебя. И к такому же примерно выводу притопала моя душа)) Не люблю об этом говорить, поэтому скажу, что любовь - ветренное и непокорное дитя, не поддающееся здравому рассудку и чистому разуму. а когда что-то остаётся без контроля - становишься уязвимым. А уязвимость проводит не к очень хорошим итогам.
К тому же, в чувствах есть более стойкие и мудрые проявления, как например правдивость и понимание, вера и преданность, уважение, наконец. Мы же не мотыльки, которые готовы умереть в желании слиться с горячим пламенем))

"..._Но должен заметить, я не подхожу к этим вещам поближе, я боюсь это делать. Боюсь испортить их. Они не для меня. Я могу лишь смотреть на них, не более. К примеру я могу оберегать "светлого" человека, не испорченного этим миром. Но делать это не заметно и никогда ему этого не показывать. К сожалению или счастью, мне знаком этот мир и я предпочту уберечь тех, до кого этот мир еще не добрался, но среди них Мне нет места_..."

А вот теперь ты очень ярко выразил то, что думаю и чувствуя я по отношению к этому миру и тех, среди которых мне нет места...удивительно!)) Надо же... И, знаешь, мне всегда было от этого как-то по-себе - как будто нахожусь под надёжной защитой. Вроде бы и места нет, а при этом твёрдая почва под ногами. Как же парадоксально может быть наше мироощущение)) Что я могу сказать - только сказать тебе спасибо!))

"..._Я удивляюсь с каждой минутой ))_..."

...и я удивляюсь)))

"..._Мне тоже так казалось )) Точнее и до сих пор кажется )_..."

Более того, с каждым днём, я прихожу к уверенности в этом. Сколько книг о них было читано-перечитано. Ну, кайфую я от таких проявлений высвобождения психики, кайфую от тех, кто бесстрашно выпускает Игру))

"..._Ну не совсем так ) После этих слов я мог бы почувствовать себя малолетним подростком (коим я и являюсь собственно ). Иногда когда тебе о чем-то говорят это верно и тогда я с этим соглашаюсь. Но к сожалению твердят в основном то, с чес я согласиться не могу. Я действительно никогда не был согласен с тем, когда навязывали это правильно, а это нет, это ты обязан и прочее. У меня и своя голова была. Если я считал это нужным, я соглашался. Идти наперекор всем просто из принципа... Ну иногда и так конечно можно ))) Но в целом я и других слушал )._.."


Выворачивает на изнанку от двух только словообразований: "ты должен", "надо быть таким, как все"... Есть, конечно и другие типичные словообразования, но эти особенно. Как-то внутри сразу надлом.
Сразу вспоминается история про железную дорогу. Вот почему расстояние между рельсами у железной дороги именно такое, каким является? К то это придумал? почему именно такое, каковым является? Лично у меня куча вопросов возникает из-за природной подозрительности - ты меня уж точно поймёшь)))
Ну, вот, у кого ни спроси, особенно у тех, кто привык разбрасываться вышесказанными словообразованиями, так ответ примерно один: "Так принято", или "Значит, так надо" и всё вэтом же роде. Почему говорят "так надо"? Кто это сказал? Кто это придумал вообще? Люди? Большинство? Так это же печально, что по моновению большинства все должны становиться безропотными овцами. Не так это должно быть. Вселенная дала человеку право выбора. На кой чёрт тогда эти усредняющие "надо быть таким, как все" и "ты должен"?
Когда мне так говорят, вскипает подозрительность и невольный протест. Могу не сказать этого, но ведь я же знаю, почему расстояние между рельсами именно такое...))
Советы слушаю - мнений целый океан и из каждого можно почерпнуть что-то своё. Но когда совет представляется в категоричной форме - возникает лишь отторжение))) И советовать ведь надо уметь))


"..._Ну тут полностью согласен. Помню очень давно говорил все тому же другу, что во всем есть определенная причина, смысл. В каждом действии. Что самое смешное он убеждал меня в обратном, а спустя время, сам был того же мнения, при этом убеждал меня что это он до этого сам дошел, а я наоборот, говорил об обратном )) Не слишком я тут намудрил? )_..."

Нет, не слишком))) Всё понятно))) Ты же знаешь, как на самом деле легко бывает тебе переубедить в чём-то другого человека)) Стоит только привести парочку неопровержимых доказательств - и вот, человек уже думает так, как ты ему сказал. А сопротивление - это нормально. Значит, на какой-то период он оказался неслабым соперником и не желал признавать твоей правоты. Боролся. Пусть не одержал победы, но зато боролся)) Ты его одолел - в чём не могло быть сомнений))

"..._Эх, жаль что тебя не было раньше )) Пришлось самому с собой бороться, но все же думаю не одному, думаю отчасти мне помогли. А на счет общения... Я всегда готов "взаимодействовать" в этом плане ) Всегда. Но почему все с кем я общаюсь... Как то общение не клеится. У меня всегда ощущение, что я чего то не договорил или человек ждет от меня речи. Что я что-то делаю не так. Что я должен проявлять инициативу. Мне нужен поводырь в этом плане )) А кому это надо? Такое то общение? Но может я опять выставляю себя с плохой стороны? Может все не так плохо? Так или иначе, я никоим образом не против общения. Я абсолютно за! ))_..."

Мне тоже жаль...)) И даже если ты чего-то не договоришь - услышу, докопаюсь)) И мне это надо. Поводырём я уж точно не буду - на мой взгляд, у нас и так получается неплохо)) Поэтому - всё хорошо))

"..._Написал два рассказика )) Решил раз уж я тут как то по "особенному пишу", то можно это хоть как-то использовать и себе и другим на благо )) И мне понравилось, более чем. Правда мне критики нужны... ( совсем не скрытый намек, правда? ))))._.."

Сколько во мне радости от того, что ты занимаешься творчеством - не представляешь!))) Намёк понят!))) С удовольствием хочу прочесть твои творения!!!))) А то, что понравилось - об этом мною уже говорилось))) Знаю-знаю, что это такое))

"..._А вот это более чем удивительно. Никто не мог и близко знать, для чего я решил писать. И ты так спокойно говоришь о том что выпускаешь Игру на страницы! Именно для этого я и решил писать! И ты уже знаешь! Это... Черт побери, просто чудесно )))_..."

)))))))))))))))не то слово)))

"..._Ну... Я уже сижу второй час, скурпулёзно отвечая на каждое твое слово. Думаю уже это говорит о том, что твои слова мне более чем понадобились )) Ну и как я говорил я за общение. Но я боюсь его )_..."

Ещё раз не боись))) мне тоже страшно))) Страшновато, когда встречаешь того, кто способен, нет не способен, а просто СЛЫШИТ и ВИДИТ)))

"..._Радует что я лишь теоретик ))_..."

Да если бы и практиком был)))

P.S. *Спасибо тебе, что нашёлся)))* :Wink:

----------


## Эндер

> Здравствуй, Эндер)))


 Я не против и Ягами Лайт ) Мне это даже... Понравилось что ли ) Хотя и с Эндером у меня много своих ассоциаций, собственно поэтому и Эндер.




> Словно само бессознательное подсказало - то, что тронет тебя и не оставит. Как и в большинстве случаев - подсознание оказалось правым)))


 Это можно было бы отнести на счет интуиции. Хотя всегда считал себя чистым логиком. Роботом. Но при этом, зачастую пользовался этой самой интуицией. Этакий голос подсознания. Видимо мне было проще назвать себя роботом и соответствовать ему. А... Внутренний голос, пропускать мимо. Стараться не замечать его.




> Пока не в силах выразить, что именно (до конца) это для меня значит, но ощущение, что этого не хватало.


 Я и сам не представляю как это выразить. Что то абсолютно новое и очень классное ) Как будто бы я встретил что-то, что очень давно потерял. Что было отнято еще при рождении, с указом, что мне этого, никогда больше не найти, не встретить. Но... Это оказалось не так ) Видимо от этого и страх. Это как у рабов. Самый несчастный раб тот, который сумел сбежать из рабства, почувствовать свободу, счастье. И за тем был пойман и снова оказался в рабстве. Вот и я чувствую себя так, будто бы я вырвался из рабства. Но при этом очень боюсь вернуться туда снова. Но. Я не позволю этому произойти, как минимум попытаюсь )




> Неслышащий мир глухих людей, которые либо разучились слышать, либо вовсе никогда этого не имели.


 К сожалению это так... Но с другой стороны, не будь этого, не было бы нас. Тут спорный вопрос что лучше. Хотя я бы предпочел, чтобы все было по другому. Но опять же, кто это услышит? ) При этом, они сами не хотят слышать. Собственный выбор людей. Почему так? Кто это придумал? Ведь все могло бы быть совершенно Иначе.




> Да и до конца говорить не привычно))) Или постепенно - или безмолвно.


 Как это... Понятно. Если человек захочет, он сам услышит, будь то, хоть шепот. Но если он заранее не готов слышать, то сколько ты не кричи, толку не будет никакого. Зачем кричать, когда никто не слышит? )




> И, кстати, Эндер - эти сочетания букв наталкивают на ощущение, что ты над миром людей, вечность недремлющий Наблюдатель, Смотрящий за светом, находящийся на шаг во Тьме)))


 Знаешь ) Одно время я себя примерно так и позиционировал ) Считал себя всевидящим оком ) Дьяволом, защищающим чистых ангелов ) Да что там! По сути и сейчас так считаю ) Только скажи я кому об этом, меня бы послали далеко и надолго. А Тьма да... Я всегда буду как минимум на шаг в ней. А иногда и больше ) Надеюсь.




> И Тёмное мне всегда нравилось больше. В  темноте - правда. Вот и ухожу вновь в рассуждения))) Неудавшийся вампир-детектив))


 Наш мир перевернут ) Во Тьме - правда, в Свете - ложь. Не всегда, но зачастую все именно так. Возможно поэтому всю жизнь тянуло, к "Темным" мира сего ) Возможно к этому можно отнести мой интерес к... Проституткам, алкоголикам, маньякам, убийцам, наркоманам, душевнобольным, самоубийцам. Они мне куда ближе, нежели успешные бизнесмены, ученые, политики. Люди - якобы добившиеся многого в этой жизни.
А рассуждения - это чертовски хорошо ) Это редкое качество в наше время. А вампир-детектив... У тебя для этого все есть ) Никогда не поздно им стать )




> Это даже не гордость, вовсе нет. Это сложнее и тяжелее просто гордости - нечто тягучее, обволакивающее нутро и заставляющее порой помучиться.


 Да, да. Я тоже сначала думал что это нечто сродни гордости. Но это не так. Это как отдельная ветвь. Черт, еще и слова не придумали чтобы это описать )




> К тому же, важно, к кому обращаться за помощью, кого о помощи просить - ведь существует большой процент вероятности, что как всегда натолкнёшься на глухую стену непонимания и кручения пальцем у виска.


 Это одна из причин, почему эту помощь не следует просить. Как бы там ни было, а когда тебе нереально плохо, выкарабкиваться приходится самому. Без помощи. Лично у меня так. НО это отчасти даже... Завораживает )




> "У меня не осталось ничего и никого.  Я не прошу ничего у вас. Я хочу просто умереть".Он заварил себе кофе, выпил его. Распахнул настеж окно в своём просторном кабинете. Сел за стол и выстрелил из охотничьего ружья в голову.
>  Он никого и ни о чём не просил - он просто хотел умереть.Вот пусть другие люди и живут, а этот человек ушёл. Это его право. Так решило его естество.


 И поступил он правильно. Я многих отговаривал от суицида, но лишь по той причине, что я видел Выход из их ситуации. Они не хотели кончать с собой, они хотели чтобы их услышали, чтобы поняли, они просто запутались. И в подобном случае, я всеми силами пытался их отговорить. Не бездумными заученными фразами психологов, но Поняв их, почувствовав то, что чувствуют они. Но при этом, бывали случаи, когда человек не искал помощи ( а многие хоть и отрицают это, но именно помощи и ищут), человек, который для себя все решил. Он не запутался, он уже вышел за границы лабиринта. Как правило, это потеря истинного чего-то, что для этого человека, было всем. Таких людей уже не отговорить, да и не стоит. Надо лишь принять их решение с уважением. Потому как, это действительно достойно уважения. Это все не так просто. У каждого есть право на смерть, так же как и на жизнь. Но говорят нам почему-то только о праве жизни. Но ведь это не так! Человек волен делать ВСЕ, что ему заблогаросудится. Это его Право! Его Воля! Его Решение! Но ведь кто это поймет? Сильного человека, выставят слабаком, на смех другим! Почему все так? Это не правильно! Что-то внутри меня кричит, что это не правильно и это так! Я редко могу говорить о чем-то уверенно. Но здесь я уверен абсолютно. Я готов был бы рискнуть и вбить эту мысль в голову каждому человеку. Потому как то, что есть сейчас - не правильно в корне. Я хочу это изменить. Я могу это изменить! Я попробую.
Эх... Что-то меня пробило )




> Так, и насколько обьективны стали твои помысли, если не секрет? Как они изменились? Точнее будет спросить, - что конкретное в них изменилось?


 О... ) Это отдельная тема ) Я люблю над собой экпериментировать. Менять свои взгляды каждую секунду и смотреть на реакцию окружающих. Спать по 4-5 часов. Я бы предпочел и вовсе не спать ) Мало времени у нас, слишком мало. Вечная жизнь мне бы не помешала ) Напишу что в целом я в себе решил поменять. Так как я зачастую дохожу до крайностей, то и тут я этим не преминул. За неделю от мыслей о суициде, ненависти к себе и окружающим, подозрительности и мнительности ко всем, меланхолии, замкнутости и одиночества, перейти к жизнелюбию, доверию, радости, в некоторой части наивности ( очень не люблю наивность в себе и обожаю в других ). Вместо одиноких походов по ночному городу, я сейчас общаюсь с одной группой людей, с еще одной группой людей, с одной своей родственницой, стараюсь писать рассказы, писать на форуме, обучаться психологии онлайн ) у одного близкого мне человека, дабы потом занимать анонимной психологической помощью в интернете и заняться изучением эзотерики, оккультизма и прочего, возможно даже при помощи одного из своих знакомых, теперь уже. И весь это переход, я решил осуществить за недельку, собственно и осуществил ) И вот что я скажу, я Всегда Мог это сделать. Но тут нужны причины, чтобы это делать. Стимул что ли. Я этого просто не хотел. Не видел смысла во всем этом. Но что-то стрельнуло во мне и я решил попробовать ) Еще недавно мне нечего было делать, я слонялся где попало от безысходности, а сейчас у меня времени абсолютно не хватает на все то, чего я хочу. Но надо отметить, не смотря на все эти перемены, меня все равно тянет быть одному, посидеть во Тьме этой безысходности. Я так привык к ней. Слился с нею. Ведь как не крути, а она единственная всегда была со мною. Она всегда была со мною и просто не способна была меня придать, в отличии от людей... Но теперь мне и этого мало ) Я хочу и того и того. Всего сразу ) Почувствовать Все! Одиночество конечно ближе мне, но и другую сторону медали, тоже стоит попробовать. К тому же тут самый замечательный плюс. К Одиночеству всегда можно вернуться, без каких либо проблем. Оно всегда будет ждать меня. И это радует.




> Давай вместе не будем бояться)) Мне тоже немного страшновато говорить, но ощущение, что тебе смогу сказать всё и ты услышишь меня! Поэтому и пишу тебе уже не в первый раз)))


 Давай ) А ощущение тебя не подводит. Оно абсолютно верно. И вот тому подтверждение. Я действительно готов выслушать Все и Услышать тебя, главное чтобы ты этого хотела. Меня это только радует ))




> Признаюсь, в жизни своими "философствованиями" и рассуждениями столько народа довелось перепугать (это я о себе))) Поэтому и говорить о многом было не с кем, поэтому и восторг и радость от твоих размышлений)))


 Да, да, да! Абсолютно верно! ) Все так же. Многих перепугал, от этого и перехотелось открываться кому либо. Я мог говорить с многими и о многом, но Всего, я им никогда не говорил. Часть своих мыслей я им открывал и они уже радовались моему открытию. Но это была лишь малая часть меня и мало кто готов был увидеть картину в целом. Но и я чувствую, что тебе я могу говорить Все )) Показать всю картину, а не её часть. Не одевать масок при общении, а говорить искренне, зная что меня Поймут ))

----------


## Эндер

> и другие интересные "нездоровые" вещи


 Неужели я не единственный любитель "нездоровых" как вещей, так и мыслей? )) Я просто... Счастлив сейчас черт побери ))




> Это в основном остаётся под запретом, так же, в общем-то, как и вопрос о праве добровольного лишения себя жизни. А об этом надо говорить. Слишком многие остаются не услышанными и безнадёжно срываются в пропасть смерти, так и не дождавшись, что хоть что-то изменится... К тому же, там есть и наш с тобой любимый поиск смысла и истины)))


 Абсолютно, абсолютно, абсолютно верно! ) Надо снять эти запреты! Разрушить эти оковы, сковывающие других, раз уж нам повезло не угодить в них! Сломать стены, сдерживающие их! Дать людям свободу!
Эх... Блин. Это кричит во мне мой "погубленный" лидер, который некогда был очень силен ) А сейчас это лишь слабый голос, пробивающийся сквозь мрак обыденности и трусости, столь плотно окутавшей многих из нас. 
Но мы должны говорить об этом. О праве человека умереть. О причинах этого. А не твердить что это просто слабые и никчемные люди, которым одна дорога. Да что там говорить! Мы должны действовать! Сейчас не то, что позволяют другим срываться в бездну мрака и смерти. Их подталкивают на это! "Иных" травят, заставляют ненавидеть себя, сравнивая их с "нормальными", с теми кто угоден обществу, социуму! Их подбивают на смерть и затем еще и поливают грязью! Это, это... Так не должно быть черт вас побери. Мы не шаблоны! Не клоны! Мы - Люди (впервые использовал это слово, характеризующим положительное качество)
Черт... Неужели я даже позлиться сумел пока это писал? ))) Сам от себя не ожидал ))




> Ой, немного отвлекусь от ответа. Дела меня сегодня отлучили от компьютера - как это обычно бывает, то то, то это, - в общем, сейчас на часах два часа ночи, уже 31 июля)) И вот, выхожу сейчас на перекур под звёздное небо, а там две падающие звезды - красота неимоверная! Люблю звёздное небо. Когда смотрю на него, невольно успокаиваюсь и понимаю, что песчинка по сравнению с ними. Так странно и так по-вселенски мудро)))


 Тоже помню как иногда один, иногда с друзьями сидели ночью на крыше, точнее лежали и смотрели на звездное небо. Было это лишь одно лето и это было чудесное лето, единственное. Впервые они не спорили друг с другом, не ругались, мы просто смотрели на звезды и разговаривали. И это не были какие-то бытовые разговоры, которые столь часто можно было услышать от них, о том, куда поступать, кем работать, или обсуждать ковры например (и такое было, меня это убивало))) Но в то время, мы говорили о вселенной, о космосе, о нашем в нем незаметном существовании, о боге или создателях, о Смысле, о загадках нашей жизни. Это было чудесно. Но длилось это недолго. Грязные лапки социума таки дотянулись и до них. Все таки некую часть Себя они все же сохранили, но все равно они стали другими. Я всегда считал себя жестким циником и реалистом, на самом деле может этим я скрывал свои истинные чувства. Но они стали совсем жестоки, лицемерны и лживы. Все то, что я пытался вобрать в себя, в них оказалось куда большим. Только я отдавал себе отчет в том, кто я есть и даже делал себя хуже чем есть на самом деле, но я не врал себе, я видел кто я. Я не скрывал свою Тьму от себя, я ей даже отчасти гордился. А они имея все тоже самое в себе, отрицали наличие этого, они предпочитали казаться "ангелами", такими чистыми и невинными, хотя и были гнилыми внутри. Даже не думал что разговор о звездах доведет меня до таких мыслей )) Но знаешь, я хочу сказать тебе: Ты действительно необычный человек! Сверх меры необычна )) Сколько я искал человека, способного среди всей этой мнимой "жизни", успевать еще посмотреть на звездное небо, насладиться моментом. Замечать не малую часть нашей жизни, но все! Человека, который действительно Живет! Не пустую оболочку, пустышку, коих столь много в нашем мире, а настоящую душу, такую, какая она есть! Это просто невообразимо ))) 
Кстати, примерно про это у меня рассказик написан и называется он "Душа" )))




> Признаюсь, меня всегда привлекала именно тёмная сторона. Как и отрицательные персонажи ( однако, это не говорит о том, что "тёмное" непременно плохое - напротив, по жизни прихожу к выводу, что тёмное - это то самое рельефное и сложносочинённое!) - в них столько составляющих!


 И это действительно так. Правда мало кто это видит. Да и сами такие люди предпочитают чтобы видели только их "темную" сторону и ненавидели их. Почему уж так, не знаю? Такие люди действительно  очень сложны )) Но именно поэтому они и интересны. Именно поэтому таких и следует копать, ведь за бравадой воина Тьмы, зачастую скрывается, настоящий человек, который был вынужден стать таким. Ему пришлось. Поэтому и меня к ним тянет, как и тебя. Потому что и мы такие, а рыбак рыбака как известно... ))




> И вот я здесь)))


 И я здесь. И хочу быть здесь )) Я бы хотел ответить и на следующий пост, но чертовски не хватает времени. Эх, если бы мне не надо было на работу... ) Но обещаю ответить чуть позже и на второй пост. Вот за это и не люблю интернет, столько всего можно было бы сказать, но писать это столь долго и изнурительно. А ответить я хочу на каждое твое слово, ничего не упустив )) В общем обещаю ответить потом ))

P.S. Так, если интересно будет то вот ссылки моих 2 рассказов, сюжет первого был навеян одним аниме ) Сюжет второго песней )
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?t=3789 "Дьявол", как раз о светлой тьме, как в воду глядел ))
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?t=3819 "Душа"

----------


## Эндер

> Оказывается, в голове столько знаний, что всего можно и не успеть познать за всю жизнь!


 О... Абсолютно согласен. Поэтому я подумываю заняться эзотерикой или еще чем, что поможет... выудить побольше знаний. А жизни мне явно не хватит ) Мне на изучение себя жизни не хватит. А есть еще 6 с половиной миллиардов сосудов со знанием. И все равно это малая часть. Эх... Вечная жизнь бы не помешала ) Но я пока не отчаиваюсь )




> И вот ещё что - ты не один))


 Даже не знаю... Радоваться этому или грустить? ) Все таки я предпочитаю быть одному. И в тоже время... Черт, я запутался ) Ну отчасти почему я не боюсь одиночества. У меня привычка, я всегда, когда с собой говорю мысленно, то обращаюсь сразу к нескольким... Людям? ) Видимо так ) И в голове у меня происходят этакие... Диалоги между ними. У меня своя компания в голове ) При этом у каждого свое мнение, свои мысли ( я не сумасшедший ))) Но они довольно пассивны, у меня с ними происходит только общение. А есть Игра, Тьма, в общем что то, что не ограничивается одним лишь общением со мной. Я пытался определить как много во мне этих... Людей. И точно могу говорить о трех. "Светлая сторона", "Темная сторона" и собственно "Я", который вынужден слушать их обоих и принимать решения. Хотя что самое смешное "Я", как правило крайне пассивно и довольствуется одним лишь наблюдением за борьбой "светлого" и "темного". В которой на данный момент, фаворит я думаю "темный". Если на то пошло, то все это у меня под сомнением. Я могу сказать что отчетливо слышу голос? своего темного попутчика, а вот со светлым что-то не то ) Нету его, зачастую кажется. Может спит? ) А сейчас я подумал... Может не стоит сдерживать Игру? Например даже сегодня, я заметил как она временно овладела мной, кстати тут на форуме ) Точнее я сам к ней обратился за помощью. А вообще я бред уже наверное пишу, да? ) Может я еще под влиянием? )




> Когда ищешь - всегда находишь. Главное просто вовремя об этом забыть - и вот оно! То, что ты так упорно искал!))


 Тоже так думал одно время ) Но все же думаю не всегда так, иначе все было бы слишком просто. А кто хочет чтобы все было просто? )




> Словами никогда не разбрасываюсь)) Не зря же моим первым обращением было: "СЛЫШУ"))


 Это в первую очередь и привлекло мое внимание )))




> Не люблю об этом говорить


 Вот то то и оно. Я вообще пытался убедить себя что этого чувства не существует. А уж говорить о нем... )




> а когда что-то остаётся без контроля - становишься уязвимым. А уязвимость проводит не к очень хорошим итогам.


 Черт, черт, черт ) Мои мысли ) Именно к такому выводу пришел и я. Впервые в жизни, я чувствовал себя таким уязвимым! Все мои стены, строящиеся годами и оберегающие меня, рухнули в одночасье, стоило мне полюбить. Но меня это даже не волновало, меня это устраивало. Я сам покинул свою крепость, не опасаясь диких животных бродящих у стен замка, а зря... Кусают они глубоко и больно. И если до этого я всегда был готов с ними бороться, то теперь я не был готов к этому, впервые я был уязвим.




> К тому же, в чувствах есть более стойкие и мудрые проявления, как например правдивость и понимание, вера и преданность, уважение, наконец. Мы же не мотыльки, которые готовы умереть в желании слиться с горячим пламенем))


 Знаешь, мне кажется к таким мыслям приходит именно те, кто очень сильно обжегся в этом вопросе. Разочаровавшись в любви, человек ищет других чувств. Хотя я и обжегся, но все равно скажу что любовь - действительно самое сильное чувство, как бы там ни было. Оно невообразимо по своему влиянию на человека, окутывая его крепко-крепко, а зачастую и сковывая цепями. Я верю в чистую, настоящую, правдивую, истинную любовь. НО. Только в случае с другими. Она не для меня. Это единственное что сильнее меня. Её влияние слишком огромно. Она может как ослабить человека, так и помочь ему. Я этого не допущу в себе. Ну и к вопросу о мотыльке (отражает всю суть). Моя проблема в том, что я и есть мотылек и готов на все, даже сжечь себя. Что у меня в целом и происходило. Несмотря на всю свою "меланхоличность" и "мрачность" я слишком сильно подвержен этому чувству, Был, надо заметить. Больше это не повторится. Мне хватило одного раза испытать это "светлое" чувство. Любовь которая есть в этом мире, какая-то не такая... Как нужна мне.




> Надо же... И, знаешь, мне всегда было от этого как-то по-себе - как будто нахожусь под надёжной защитой. Вроде бы и места нет, а при этом твёрдая почва под ногами.


 Да, да! Какое то чувство внутри, подсказывающее что это правильно, что так будет лучше.




> Вот почему расстояние между рельсами у железной дороги именно такое, каким является? К то это придумал? почему именно такое, каковым является? Лично у меня куча вопросов возникает из-за природной подозрительности - ты меня уж точно поймёшь)))


 Да, да, да! Черт побери! )) Кто придумал законы по которым мы живем? Почему я должен верить другим? Кто сказал что это правильно, а это нет? Почему все так? А не иначе? Да тут все можно поставить под сомнение ) Да, ты абсолютно права )) Я понимаю ))




> "Так принято", или "Значит, так надо" и всё вэтом же роде. Почему говорят "так надо"? Кто это сказал? Кто это придумал вообще? Люди? Большинство? Так это же печально, что по моновению большинства все должны становиться безропотными овцами. Не так это должно быть. Вселенная дала человеку право выбора. На кой чёрт тогда эти усредняющие "надо быть таким, как все" и "ты должен"?


 Неужели я не один! ))))




> Советы слушаю - мнений целый океан и из каждого можно почерпнуть что-то своё. Но когда совет представляется в категоричной форме - возникает лишь отторжение))) И советовать ведь надо уметь))


 Абсолютно верно. Вообще, лучший вариант до всего доходить самому. Люди много говорят и верить им особо не стоит. А когда они еще пытаются учить, да еще и не умеют этого делать! Смотришь на них и думаешь: "Вот вроде старше меня намного, вроде "взрослый" человек, но это мне надо учить его! Он же ничего не видит перед собой! Он слеп!" А потом как то думаешь, думаешь и решаешь что либо человек сам до всего дойдет, либо останется таким как был. Перекраивать его не стоит. Хочет быть слепым? Пускай. Его выбор.




> Ты же знаешь, как на самом деле легко бывает тебе переубедить в чём-то другого человека)) Стоит только привести парочку неопровержимых доказательств - и вот, человек уже думает так, как ты ему сказал.


 Черт побери )) НУ откуда ты все знаешь? )) Все именно так. Скажи я кому об этом и мне скажут что это не так, что я все это придумал. Но ведь я видел как я могу влиять на других. И это было правдой. Хотя я почти уже согласился с большинством. Им почти удалось убедить меня, что я "обыкновенный", как они ) Да это они и сводили меня с ума. Я вижу одно, но убеждают меня в другом. И все их слушаются. Тут и в собственном "зрении" усомнишься. Мол неужели только я один все вижу? Может это я все выдумал? Может они правы? Нет, не правы! )




> Да если бы и практиком был)))


 А вот эти слова... Знаешь, мало кому можно сказать вот такое, мне собственно некому было это сказать и я молчал. И даже с тобой включил такую защиту, мол радует что просто теоретик. Но на самом деле и практик не страшно! ) Меня это и вправду радует, да что там радует, я не знаю как это описать! Никаких нравоучений мол, как можно такие слова говорить и прочее )) Это - чудо! )))




> P.S. *Спасибо тебе, что нашёлся)))*


 И тебе и тебе спасибо ) Знаешь, я всегда искал такого человека как ты. Верил что найду, верил всем сердцем. И вот, стоило мне потерять надежду, решить что поиски бесмысленны (а мне все об этом говорили), как появилась ты )) Описанный тобою принцип работает )) Забрось поиски и тут же найдешь то, что искал )) Еще раз убеждаюсь что наш мир перевернут ))

----------


## Статист

Эндер, а вы никогда не думали, что то, что вы пишете про других людей - относится в первую очередь  к вам?
В тоже время, то что вы пишите про себя - относиться и к ним?

----------


## Эндер

> Эндер, а вы никогда не думали, что то, что вы пишете про других людей - относится в первую очередь  к вам?
> В тоже время, то что вы пишите про себя - относиться и к ним?


 Возможно так и было бы правильно. Но я делю мир на себя и на других.

----------


## Статист

Попробуйте сделать следующее. Скажем, с поста 162 всё, что вы написали по отношению к людям, переделайте в соответствии к себе. И наоборот, всё то что вы считаете своим - припишите себе.




> Черт побери )) НУ откуда ты все знаешь? )) Все именно так. Скажи я кому об этом и мне скажут что это не так, что я все это придумал. Но ведь я видел как я могу влиять на других. И это было правдой. Хотя я почти уже согласился с большинством. Им почти удалось убедить меня, что я "обыкновенный", как они ) Да это они и сводили меня с ума. Я вижу одно, но убеждают меня в другом. И все их слушаются. Тут и в собственном "зрении" усомнишься. Мол неужели только я один все вижу? Может это я все выдумал? Может они правы? Нет, не правы! )


  Переделанное-



> Черт побери )) НУ откуда ты все знаешь? )) Все именно так. Скажи они кому об этом и им скажут что это не так, что они все это придумали. Но ведь они видели как они могу влиять на меня. И это было правдой. Хотя они почти уже согласились с мной. Мне почти удалось убедить их, что они "обыкновенные", как я ) Да это я и сводил их с ума. Они видят одно, но убеждают их в другом. И все меня слушаются. Тут и в собственном "зрении" усомнишься. Мол неужели только они одни все видят? Может это они все выдумали? Может я прав? Нет, не прав! )


  Ещё.



> И тебе и тебе спасибо ) Знаешь, я всегда искал такого человека как ты. Верил что найду, верил всем сердцем. И вот, стоило мне потерять надежду, решить что поиски бесмысленны (а мне все об этом говорили), как появилась ты )) Описанный тобою принцип работает )) Забрось поиски и тут же найдешь то, что искал )) Еще раз они убеждаются что наш мир перевернут ))


  Передел.



> И тебе и тебе спасибо ) Знаешь, они всегда искали такого человека как ты. Верили что найдут, верили всем сердцем. И вот, стоило им потерять надежду, решить что поиски бесмысленны (а им все об этом говорили), как появилась ты )) Описанный тобою принцип работает )) Забрось поиски и тут же найдешь то, что искал )) Еще раз убеждаюсь что наш мир перевернут ))


   Добавим.



> Знаешь, мне кажется к таким мыслям приходит именно те, кто очень сильно обжегся в этом вопросе. Разочаровавшись в любви, человек ищет других чувств. Хотя я и обжегся, но все равно скажу что любовь - действительно самое сильное чувство, как бы там ни было. Оно невообразимо по своему влиянию на человека, окутывая его крепко-крепко, а зачастую и сковывая цепями. Я верю в чистую, настоящую, правдивую, истинную любовь. НО. Только в случае с другими. Она не для меня. Это единственное что сильнее меня. Её влияние слишком огромно. Она может как ослабить человека, так и помочь ему. Я этого не допущу в себе. Ну и к вопросу о мотыльке (отражает всю суть). Моя проблема в том, что я и есть мотылек и готов на все, даже сжечь себя. Что у меня в целом и происходило. Несмотря на всю свою "меланхоличность" и "мрачность" я слишком сильно подвержен этому чувству, Был, надо заметить. Больше это не повторится. Мне хватило одного раза испытать это "светлое" чувство. Любовь которая есть в этом мире, какая-то не такая... Как нужна мне.


  Передел.



> Знаешь, им кажется к таким мыслям приходит именно те, кто очень сильно обжегся в этом вопросе. Разочаровавшись в любви, человек ищет других чувств. Хотя они и обожглись, но все равно скажут что любовь - действительно самое сильное чувство, как бы там ни было. Оно невообразимо по своему влиянию на человека, окутывая его крепко-крепко, а зачастую и сковывая цепями. Они верят в чистую, настоящую, правдивую, истинную любовь. НО. Только в случае со мной. Она не для них. Это единственное что сильнее их. Её влияние слишком огромно. Она может как ослабить человека, так и помочь ему. Они этого не допустят. Ну и к вопросу о мотыльке (отражает всю суть). Их проблема в том, что они и есть мотылки и готовы на все, даже сжечь самих себя. Что у них в целом и происходило. Несмотря на всю свою "меланхоличность" и "мрачность" они слишком сильно подвержен этому чувству, Были, надо заметить. Больше это не повторится. Им хватило одного раза испытать это "светлое" чувство. Любовь которая есть в этом мире, какая-то не такая... Как нужна им.


  Ещё.



> Возможно так и было бы правильно. Но я делю мир на себя и на других.


  Передел.



> Возможно так и было бы правильно. Но они делят мир на их и на меня.


  Последнее.



> Черт, черт, черт ) Мои мысли ) Именно к такому выводу пришел и я. Впервые в жизни, я чувствовал себя таким уязвимым! Все мои стены, строящиеся годами и оберегающие меня, рухнули в одночасье, стоило мне полюбить. Но меня это даже не волновало, меня это устраивало. Я сам покинул свою крепость, не опасаясь диких животных бродящих у стен замка, а зря... Кусают они глубоко и больно. И если до этого я всегда был готов с ними бороться, то теперь я не был готов к этому, впервые я был уязвим.


  Передел.



> Черт, черт, черт ) Их мысли ) Именно к такому выводу пришли и они. Впервые в жизни, они чувствовали себя таким уязвимым! Все их стены, строящиеся годами и оберегающие их, рухнули в одночасье, стоило им полюбить. Но их это даже не волновало, их это устраивало. Они сами покинули свою крепость, не опасаясь диких животных бродящих у стен замка, а зря... Кусаю я глубоко и больно. И если до этого  они всегда были готовы со мной бороться, то теперь они не были готовы к этому, впервые они были уязвимы.


  Переделайте так каждое высказывание.

----------


## Lawliet

Вот и снова я :Wink: 

Здравствуй, Ягами Лайт!)))))
Сегодня у меня был день генеральной уборки - всё лишнее безжалостно полетело на свалку (включая рисунки, рассказы и стихи из недалёкого прошлого, которые перерослись мной на данный момент). И вот теперь в чистоте с кружкой свежезаваренного зелёного чая с жасмином и лимоном с величайшем удовольствием пишу тебе вновь))) Признаться честно, так часто, как в последнее время в интернете не доводилось бывать - интересно, к чему бы это)))

Цитата: "..._Я не против и Ягами Лайт ) Мне это даже... Понравилось что ли ) Хотя и с Эндером у меня много своих ассоциаций, собственно поэтому и Эндер_..."

Это особенно радостно для меня, что ты не против))) Ягами Лайт, ты нашёлся - до сих пор пребываю в какой-то незнакомой для себя маниакальной эйфории - ты на меня благотворно влияешь, моя тёмная сущность торжествует))) Интересны твои ассоциации с Эндером - но, это только если ты сам захочешь поделиться ими.

Цитата: "..._Это можно было бы отнести на счет интуиции. Хотя всегда считал себя чистым логиком. Роботом. Но при этом, зачастую пользовался этой самой интуицией. Этакий голос подсознания. Видимо мне было проще назвать себя роботом и соответствовать ему. А... Внутренний голос, пропускать мимо. Стараться не замечать его_..."

Ой, как мне это знакомо - логика, робот...)) А ещё плюс ко всему этому - постоянные вопросы: а что, если я - это вовсе не я? Как можно быть уверенным, что я - это я? Как можно быть уверенным в том, что мои мысли именно мои, а не внушённое моему бессознательному чьей-то чужой волей в каких-либо целях, неведомых мне? А действительно ли я желаю того, что желаю именно я? И мысли, мои мысли - они мои или всё-таки нет?.......
Возможно, это как раз-таки вечные поиски смысла и природная подозрительность ко всему? Возможно, именно из-за них, часто думаю о том, что биологический робот, думающий, что он человек, а на самом деле совершенно не представляющий о том, что он иное создание... однажды мне приснился сон: будущее. В нём люди и роботы, которые внешне и внутренне ничем не отличны от создателей. Причём, усовершенствование этих роботов дошло до такого уровня, что они имели способность к независимому от заложенной программы мышлению, могли испытывать чувства, совсем как люди-создатели. Шло время и вот, множество, великое множество роботов стало осознавать себя людьми. А люди стали сомневаться в том, что они на самом деле люди. Огромная толпа людей и роботов и все они не могут быть уверенными в том, что они такое есть - создание или создатель... Они тянутся друг другу, безмолвно спрашивают широко открытыми глазами: "Кто я?" и не могут ответить, боясь услышать правду.
Подобный сумбур моего сна (ведь сон-это тоже я, моё бессознательное) и возникает периодически в моей голове наяву))

Цитата: "..._Как будто бы я встретил что-то, что очень давно потерял. Что было отнято еще при рождении, с указом, что мне этого, никогда больше не найти, не встретить. Но... Это оказалось не так ) Видимо от этого и страх. Это как у рабов. Самый несчастный раб тот, который сумел сбежать из рабства, почувствовать свободу, счастье. И за тем был пойман и снова оказался в рабстве. Вот и я чувствую себя так, будто бы я вырвался из рабства. Но при этом очень боюсь вернуться туда снова. Но. Я не позволю этому произойти, как минимум попытаюсь )_..."

Как ёмко ты сказал - мне, получается, и нечего к этому добавить - то же и у меня в душе))! Именно отнято, насильственно и безжалостно. Даже вырванно с корнем - словно всё это время не было твёрдой почвы под ногами. Только осторожная хотьба босыми ногами по густому туману - и хочется увидеть, что же там внизу, а, сколько ни старайся - не получается. Со временем всё реже смотришь вниз, уже и позабыв разглядеть дорогу...и вдруг! Вихрь, ураган - и туман рассеялся! И...мне тоже страшно, но я улыбаюсь, ступая по этой твёрдой почве. Я хочу идти вперёд, мне нравится идти без этого пресловутого тумана, и я иду и я "как минимум, попытаюсь" не позволить туману вернуться)))...!

Цитата: "..._Наш мир перевернут ) Во Тьме - правда, в Свете - ложь. Не всегда, но зачастую все именно так. Возможно поэтому всю жизнь тянуло, к "Темным" мира сего ) Возможно к этому можно отнести мой интерес к... Проституткам, алкоголикам, маньякам, убийцам, наркоманам, душевнобольным, самоубийцам. Они мне куда ближе, нежели успешные бизнесмены, ученые, политики. Люди - якобы добившиеся многого в этой жизни_..."

Если бы не было Тьмы, как можно было бы говорить о Свете? На фоне именно Тьмы Свет может назваться Светом. Словно Тьма изначально созданна именно для того, чтобы трепетно оберегать это гордое и мнительное Дитя. Во Тьме Свет и зарождался. Даже если взять Вселенную - Света по сравнению с Тьмой там куда меньше)) Тьма окутавает Свет в своих сумрачных объятиях и делает всё возможное для того, чтобы Свет оставался Светом, пусть даже наивно полагая, что независим и истинен - точно ребёнок)) Тёмный (истинный Тёмный), в конечном итоге понимаем, что Светлых надо оберегать. Есть в них что-то, что хочется созерцать со стороны и по возможности отводить всё, что это "что-то" может испохабить. А, ох как тебе это знакомо, Ягами Лайт)))
В конце концов, лишь Тёмные могут постичь прелесть низин и моргинальства, нищенства и пороков - всё это так... невозможно притягательно! Для меня даже больше, чем оберегание и созерцание светлых))) Сколько книг перечитано о психологии серийных маньяков-убийц, психопатов, социопатов, социофобов, убийц, шизофреников и параноиков... сколько стремлений тем или иным образом соприкоснуться с миром этих жутко-прекрасных Личностей))) Есть в этом уникальный животный магнетизм с волчьими глазами)) Они не только ближе - они настоящие))

Цитата: "..._Неужели я не единственный любитель "нездоровых" как вещей, так и мыслей? )) Я просто... Счастлив сейчас черт побери ))_..."

А во мне-то сколько счастья от того, что ты счастлив))) Уж что, что, а нездоровые вещи и мысли всегда пробегают по моему сердцу острыми шипами, причиняющими приятную и ни на что не похожую блаженную боль))

Цитата: "..._Знаешь ) Одно время я себя примерно так и позиционировал ) Считал себя всевидящим оком ) Дьяволом, защищающим чистых ангелов ) Да что там! По сути и сейчас так считаю ) Только скажи я кому об этом, меня бы послали далеко и надолго. А Тьма да... Я всегда буду как минимум на шаг в ней. А иногда и больше ) Надеюсь_..."

И я надеюсь на то, что ты будешь как минимум на шаг в ней...Всегда)

Цитата: "..._Это одна из причин, почему эту помощь не следует просить. Как бы там ни было, а когда тебе нереально плохо, выкарабкиваться приходится самому. Без помощи. Лично у меня так. НО это отчасти даже... Завораживает )_..."

ДА, да, да!))) Завораживает! Одиночество...оно обладает такой неимоверной силой! Глупцы, кто этого не понимает! Они не понимают, от чего отказываются - пожалуй, от себя самих и собственной уникальности. Только и думают, как бы кто-то за них перешагнул препятствие и сделал всю грязную работу - потому и ноют всю жизнь, бессмысленно истлевая.
И вот, кстати, на фоне этого хочу упомянуть об эзотерике и оккультизме. Поддерживаю это твоё желание всеми руками и ногами))! У меня с двеннадцати лет открылись, было дело, кое-какие способности...в общем, история долгая, но скажу, потому что прекрасно знаю: белая магия, хиромантия, лекарственные и магические свойства растений, разговор с Демонами и иными сущностями (а они столько всего интересного могут рассказать)), управление сном, видение прошлого (вплоть до прошлых жизней) и будущего - занимайся этим всем (собственно, всё это часть меня и могу поделиться приобретёнными знаниями и полезной информацией, если ты захочешь)! Тебе вот как раз этого очень не хватает - ты уже понимаешь)) Такие возможности откроются - да, да, для тебя это будет обязательно полезным))!

........

----------


## Lawliet

.......

Цитата: "..._Я многих отговаривал от суицида, но лишь по той причине, что я видел Выход из их ситуации. Они не хотели кончать с собой, они хотели чтобы их услышали, чтобы поняли, они просто запутались. И в подобном случае, я всеми силами пытался их отговорить. Не бездумными заученными фразами психологов, но Поняв их, почувствовав то, что чувствуют они._.."

Эх, как я тебя понимаю))) Вот снова, ты уж прости, что так часто повторяю это слово)
По этой же причине и я отговариваю таких людей и именно Поняв, именно Почувствовав на собственной шкуре то, что чувствуют они. Ох, уж это оберегание светлых))

Цитата: "..._Но при этом, бывали случаи, когда человек не искал помощи ( а многие хоть и отрицают это, но именно помощи и ищут), человек, который для себя все решил. Он не запутался, он уже вышел за границы лабиринта. Как правило, это потеря истинного чего-то, что для этого человека, было всем. Таких людей уже не отговорить, да и не стоит. Надо лишь принять их решение с уважением. Потому как, это действительно достойно уважения. Это все не так просто. У каждого есть право на смерть, так же как и на жизнь_..."

Занимайся жизнью или занимайся смертью... всё так! Да , таких людей не стоит отговаривать - они могут дискредитировать любого психолога-психиатра-психоаналитика обоснованием причин добровольного ухода из этого мира. Собственно, они умирают дважды: в тот момент, когда теряют ВСЁ и в тот момент, когда убивают себя. В таких случаях суицид является даже логическим завершением, на мой взгляд. Ведь после потери ВСЕГО они уже не жильцы - сердце стучит, кровь течёт по венам, а душа мертва, мертва с момента потери самого дорогого - ВСЕГО, ради чего и благодаря чему душа трепетала в непобедимом желании быть дольше, больше, глубже и ближе...к Истинному! И да, у таких людей не просто право на смерть - они молча стреляют в висок. Им ничего не нужно - просто, чтобы не мешали и не лезли с заезженными среднестатистическими фразами из умных книжек. Вот и всё. И всё просто. Мне это напоминает чем-то даже ритуальное самоубийство Верных, самураев. Наверное, такие люди, которые теряют всё и являются своеобразными самураями, решительно и без сомнений отправляющиеся за своим господином в объятья смерти.

Цитата: "..._Но говорят нам почему-то только о праве жизни. Но ведь это не так! Человек волен делать ВСЕ, что ему заблогаросудится. Это его Право! Его Воля! Его Решение! Но ведь кто это поймет? Сильного человека, выставят слабаком, на смех другим! Почему все так? Это не правильно! Что-то внутри меня кричит, что это не правильно и это так! Я редко могу говорить о чем-то уверенно. Но здесь я уверен абсолютно. Я готов был бы рискнуть и вбить эту мысль в голову каждому человеку. Потому как то, что есть сейчас - не правильно в корне. Я хочу это изменить. Я могу это изменить! Я попробую.
 Эх... Что-то меня пробило )_..."

Причём, какой жизин?.. Овечек я, конечно, люблю, но...нам с малолетства вдалбливают в голову именно о жизни в Великой Отаре. Будь Овцой! Да такой расцветки, как все! Да голосом не выделяйся - блеять должно так, как все! Да и иди всед за Великой Отарой - след в след! Куда все - туда и ты!
Кричишь ты сам, Ягами Лайт. Как и я неустанно кричу... И этот крик надо выпускать наружу - иначе очередная тягучая боль, ноющий надлом, незаживающая рана. В мире и так слишком много боли, никто не видит этой боли, никто, кроме тех, внутри которых зарождается этот заветный крик!
Мне понравилось, как тебя "пробило")))

Цитата: "..._Абсолютно, абсолютно, абсолютно верно! ) Надо снять эти запреты! Разрушить эти оковы, сковывающие других, раз уж нам повезло не угодить в них! Сломать стены, сдерживающие их! Дать людям свободу!
 Эх... Блин. Это кричит во мне мой "погубленный" лидер, который некогда был очень силен ) А сейчас это лишь слабый голос, пробивающийся сквозь мрак обыденности и трусости, столь плотно окутавшей многих из нас. 
 Но мы должны говорить об этом. О праве человека умереть. О причинах этого. А не твердить что это просто слабые и никчемные люди, которым одна дорога. Да что там говорить! Мы должны действовать! Сейчас не то, что позволяют другим срываться в бездну мрака и смерти. Их подталкивают на это! "Иных" травят, заставляют ненавидеть себя, сравнивая их с "нормальными", с теми кто угоден обществу, социуму! Их подбивают на смерть и затем еще и поливают грязью! Это, это... Так не должно быть черт вас побери. Мы не шаблоны! Не клоны! Мы - Люди (впервые использовал это слово, характеризующим положительное качество)
 Черт... Неужели я даже позлиться сумел пока это писал? ))) Сам от себя не ожидал ))_..."

Как жаль иногда становиться, что нет революции. На баррикады! СВОБОДА! Свободу дало Одиночество - это дорога от самого себя к самому себе. Но ведь есть те, кто застрял. Те, которые могут даже оказаться в итоге иными - им можно помочь свободой, показать к ней путь... Так не должно быть, Ягами Лайт! НЕ ДОЛЖНО! Иногда я злюсь, когда думаю об этом, иногда безразлично молчу, иногда страдаю - мир несовершенен, а я отчего-то верю, всё-таки верю, что его можно изменить)... Я ненавижу этот мир и люблю его. Я ненавижу людей за то, что травят "Иных"! Презираю их недалёкость! Я люблю этот мир за то, что по нему ступают ноги "Иных", которые не сдохли, которые выбрались из оков, как ты и я.

Цитата: "..._О... ) Это отдельная тема ) Я люблю над собой экпериментировать. Менять свои взгляды каждую секунду и смотреть на реакцию окружающих. Спать по 4-5 часов. Я бы предпочел и вовсе не спать ) Мало времени у нас, слишком мало. Вечная жизнь мне бы не помешала )_..."

))))ДА!))) Бессонница - моя спасительница! Иначе не успею написать всех картин и повестей, не успею вылить из себя всех идей!
А какая это чудесная реакция с непонимающими и испуганными, иногда даже осторожными в недоверии глазами (я о реакции окружающих))) Ещё один кайф))) Эксперименты! ДА! Год назад, ради эксперимента над своим телом - пришлось его порезать. Больно не было, было...интересно) собственно так же, как тушить сигареты о запястья два года назад. Или говорить правду в лицо тому, от кого ничего, кроме мата с нижайшими оскорблениями и рукоприкладства ждать не приходится - всегда говорю правду, но в таких ситуациях словно приближаюсь к некой невидимой Грани Этого и Иного. Это безумно интересно экспериментировать, как над собой, так и над...

Цитата: "..._За неделю от мыслей о суициде, ненависти к себе и окружающим, подозрительности и мнительности ко всем, меланхолии, замкнутости и одиночества, перейти к жизнелюбию, доверию, радости, в некоторой части наивности ( очень не люблю наивность в себе и обожаю в других )_..." 

...своими мыслями))) Игра-Игра, ах, как Ты прекрасна! Особенное преимущество умение играть с собой самим - когда приходишь к этому, так много нового открывается) А сколько раз внутреннее состояние способно перемениться за час - особенно в моменты творческого вдохновения)

Цитата: "..._Вместо одиноких походов по ночному городу, я сейчас общаюсь с одной группой людей, с еще одной группой людей, с одной своей родственницой, стараюсь писать рассказы, писать на форуме, обучаться психологии онлайн ) у одного близкого мне человека, дабы потом занимать анонимной психологической помощью в интернете и заняться изучением эзотерики, оккультизма и прочего, возможно даже при помощи одного из своих знакомых, теперь уже. И весь это переход, я решил осуществить за недельку, собственно и осуществил )_..."

Ягами Лайт, какой же ты умничка!!!!)))))))) Как мне радостно это читать!))))) Как мне знакомо это испепеляющее безумное желание сделать ВСЁ, попробовать ВСЁ, заполнить ВСЕМ каждую секунду! Осуществил и ещё такое Осуществишь, что сейчас и предположить сложно!!!)))) Читая это, представляю тебя богом мира нового тебя, который ты, как старательный скульптор, лепишь по своему разумению - великая картина!

Цитата: "..._И вот что я скажу, я Всегда Мог это сделать. Но тут нужны причины, чтобы это делать. Стимул что ли. Я этого просто не хотел. Не видел смысла во всем этом. Но что-то стрельнуло во мне и я решил попробовать ) Еще недавно мне нечего было делать, я слонялся где попало от безысходности, а сейчас у меня времени абсолютно не хватает на все то, чего я хочу_..."

Чертовски верно подмечено - времени абсолютно не хватает))) тоже так многим занимаюсь, что иногда думаю, что однажды мозг не выдержит - в такие моменты наступает упадок сил и временные творческие кризисы. Мучаюсь, страдаю от этого, конеччно. В меру же не получается, надо же всё и сразу) Таким образом времена гипер-занятости сменяются меланхолическим безразличием к себе и миру за окном. Однако, чем прекрасны такие моменты - так это возвращением "домой" - к Одиночеству, верному и успокоительному.
Стимул - это важно, очень важно. Без стимула не было бы великих свершений и великих завоеваний, да всего, что ни возьми. Какой же ты...Лайт!)))

.......

----------


## Lawliet

.......

Цитата: "..._Но надо отметить, не смотря на все эти перемены, меня все равно тянет быть одному, посидеть во Тьме этой безысходности. Я так привык к ней. Слился с нею. Ведь как не крути, а она единственная всегда была со мною. Она всегда была со мною и просто не способна была меня придать, в отличии от людей... Но теперь мне и этого мало ) Я хочу и того и того. Всего сразу ) Почувствовать Все! Одиночество конечно ближе мне, но и другую сторону медали, тоже стоит попробовать. К тому же тут самый замечательный плюс. К Одиночеству всегда можно вернуться, без каких либо проблем. Оно всегда будет ждать меня. И это радует_."

Волк-Одиночка всегда останется Волком-Одиночкой)) Возвращаясь к Одиночеству, ты возвращаешься к себе самому - это неизменно. Придя однажды к Одиночеству, к его уникальности, познав его, ты уже никогда не позабудешь о нём, а оно - о тебе. Это твой надёжный тыл - знаю по себе. Это несокрушимая защищённость от тех же самых людей. И, да, пробуй всё! Всё-всё, что только сможешь пробовать, но самое важное - чего желает твоя суть! Как же это здорово! Чувствуй всё и прочувствованное бережно собирай в копилку своей памяти... Прости... Я, наверное, лишнее говорю... Не хочу, чтобы это выглядело, как поучение какое-нибудь что ли...просто в моём сердце радость за тебя - искренняя радость))

Цитата: "..._Давай ) А ощущение тебя не подводит. Оно абсолютно верно. И вот тому подтверждение. Я действительно готов выслушать Все и Услышать тебя, главное чтобы ты этого хотела. Меня это только радует ))_..."

Очень этого хочу. Вот только сейчас пришло осознание... У тебя времени и так не хватает свободного, а я со своими разговорами. Если общение со мной забирает у тебя драгоценное время - не хочу, чтобы это было так. Даже не знаю, как сказать правильно... Ты поймёшь. Если нет времени ответить, мне бы хотелось, чтобы общение со мной не забирало  у тебя возможность воплощения всего задуманного.
Блин, просто я слишком хорошо понимаю то, чем заняты сейчас твои деяния - в такие моменты и подумать-то иногда не приходится. Бешеное время свершений и воплощений, когда ничего не важно - важен выбранный путь! Путь - великолепный в своём сиянии! А я не хочу быть камнем на этом пути, о который ты будешь спотыкаться, отвлекаясь.
Может, быть это страх? Моя же подозрительность схватила меня же за горло - это она любит))) Любит меня помучать - потому что позволяю ей это делать.
 Криво, но как-то так...)... 

Цитата: "..._Я мог говорить с многими и о многом, но Всего, я им никогда не говорил. Часть своих мыслей я им открывал и они уже радовались моему открытию. Но это была лишь малая часть меня и мало кто готов был увидеть картину в целом. Но и я чувствую, что тебе я могу говорить Все )) Показать всю картину, а не её часть. Не одевать масок при общении, а говорить искренне, зная что меня Поймут ))_..."

))))))ВСЁ)))))

Цитата: "..._Это было чудесно. Но длилось это недолго. Грязные лапки социума таки дотянулись и до них. Все таки некую часть Себя они все же сохранили, но все равно они стали другими. Я всегда считал себя жестким циником и реалистом, на самом деле может этим я скрывал свои истинные чувства. Но они стали совсем жестоки, лицемерны и лживы. Все то, что я пытался вобрать в себя, в них оказалось куда большим. Только я отдавал себе отчет в том, кто я есть и даже делал себя хуже чем есть на самом деле, но я не врал себе, я видел кто я. Я не скрывал свою Тьму от себя, я ей даже отчасти гордился. А они имея все тоже самое в себе, отрицали наличие этого, они предпочитали казаться "ангелами", такими чистыми и невинными, хотя и были гнилыми внутри. Даже не думал что разговор о звездах доведет меня до таких мыслей ))_..."

...чудесно...но недолго... Эх, что-то мне как-то невыносимо грустно стало вдруг. Возможно, это собирающаяся гроза - вдалеке мелькают змеи молний и гром становится всё отчётливей. Кажется, будет ливень. Правильно, пусть поплачет. Знаешь, Лайт, мне с самого детства казалось, что дождь плачет и скорбит об ушедших, которых некому помнить... После великих сражений всегда шёл проливной дождь...
Что это я...ну, вот отвлекаюсь от темы)
В том-то и суть - ты не врал себе никогда и поэтому уберёг себя. Знаешь, если бы ты был практиком, - ты бы сохранил себя!))) Даже если бы ты был Диктатором - ты бы сохранил себя! Даже если бы ты был богом - ты бы сохранил себя! Нет не "бы", а СОХРАНИЛ! Вот это моя уверенность в тебе!
Видишь, и меня разговор о звёздах куда завёл))

Цитата: "..._Потому что и мы такие, а рыбак рыбака как известно... ))_..."

Даже из сотен сообщений на этом форуме "видит издалека")))...

Цитата: "_О... Абсолютно согласен. Поэтому я подумываю заняться эзотерикой или еще чем, что поможет... выудить побольше знаний. А жизни мне явно не хватит ) Мне на изучение себя жизни не хватит. А есть еще 6 с половиной миллиардов сосудов со знанием. И все равно это малая часть. Эх... Вечная жизнь бы не помешала ) Но я пока не отчаиваюсь )_"

Вспомнилось, кстати кое-что: наш мозг функционирует только на 30% - остальные 70 % остаются незадействованными за всю жизнь человека. Исключением являются только гении и экстрасенсы (естественно, не позёры, а настоящие - с даром). И вот эти 70 % называются Сумеречным разумом. Мне всегда так нравилось это определение)) А когда информация, этот дар появляются в разуме - так сложно с этим справиться. Все становятся врагами, даже родители. Пожалуй, они - в первую очередь. Было дело...
Знаешь, Лайт, у меня была такая история в двенадцать лет: меня на год определили на каждодневное посещение психиатрической больницы. Вёл моё "излечение", как они это называли, психиатр - вылитый Зигмунд Фрейд)) Поиздеваться над ним мне удалось вволю, хотя не об этом речь... Однажды, идя по длинному коридору с жуткими светло-желтыми стенами после очередного "сеанса", ко мне подошёл человек с добрыми глазами. Я не забуду о нём никогда - особенно его глаза (знаешь, ведь шизофреники рисуют глаза, только их и рисуют - сотни, тысячи глаз, грустно смотрящие на мир)! Он подошёл, взял меня за руку, именно, взял, а не схватил, как это было представлено в последствии, и говорит:
"Помоги мне, пожалуйста. Покажи мне, где выход. Я хочу на свежий воздух, а нам не разрешают".
Мне не было страшно. Но и сказано мною ничего не было. Только мысли: "Это же взрослый человек. Почему он просит у меня помощи? Неужели сам не знает, где выход? И почему это "не разрешают"?"
В общем, выход из мыслей был вызван тем, что отчего-то нечем стало дышать. Он душил меня и сокрушался, что никто его не слышит, что его не выпускают, а он так долго не выходил на улицу, что держат его в клетке, а он просто хочет выйти. В общем, оторвал его руки от моей шеи санитар.
У меня в глазах темнота. Ноги подкосились - и вот, я сижу на полу и вижу, как ему что-то вкалывают в руку и уводят. Он вырывался, но потом почему-то успокоился. Теперь-то я, конечно понимаю, почему, тогда мне было не понятно.
Потом подбежала какая-то тётка в белом халате и тыкала мне в нос вату, пропитанную нашатырём - впервые в жизни тогда довелось почувствовать запах нашатыря! Пробирает до мозга. И ещё кое-что произошло впервые - мои мысли не отпускали этого человека, который оказался шизофреником и к четырнадцати годам в голове поселилась некоторая одержимость психихескими "отклонениями", а затем уже и остальными "тёмными". Пришло и осознание того, что они на самом деле самые счастливые люди - так считаю и до сих пор и вряд ли это мнение изменится. Как же он страдал там - в заточении... Он, как тот человек, которой просто хотел умереть и ничего ни у кого не просил, хотел просто выйти на улицу - на свободу! Он кричал, что его никто не слышал - с того самого момента, это священное для меня слово - СЛЫШАТЬ!
Их обкалывают транквелизаторами и лошадиными дозами успокоительных, пропускают разряды тока через их измученные тела - они становятся овощами, а потом вдруг ни с того, ни с сего умирают - непонятно по каким причинам. Непонятно непосвящённым - сотрудникам всё понятно - якобы задохнулся или сердце. Задохнулся - значит, придушили (когда человек - овощ, это не сложно сделать), а сердце - есть у них целый набор чудо-укольчиков, в крайнем случае, инсулин.
Зверство! Их УБИВАЮТ! Уничтожают! Превращают в нелюдей! Из-за того, что они "Иные", из-за того, что тупорылые психиатры НЕ УМЕЮТ Слышать шизофреников! Это похоже на геноцид! Великие Инквизиторы, мать их!.. Злюсь, вспоминая, а злость какая-то "обколотая" получается. Да и вообще, что за воспоминания не по теме...)

Ты обязательно успеешь - потому что Хочешь Этого и Можешь Это Сделать!))) Ты и сам это знаешь, Ягами Лайт))

Цитата: "..._Даже не знаю... Радоваться этому или грустить? ) Все таки я предпочитаю быть одному. И в тоже время... Черт, я запутался )_..."

...мне есть, что сказать по этому поводу)...
Ты и я - мы шли по дороге жизни, сохраняя себя и видя себя такими, какими являлись на самом деле, без лицемерия перед собой самим. Мы нашли Одиночество - оно стало нами. По большому счёты мы не нашли его - оно всегда было в нас. Мы его открыли и не стали бояться, а сделали несокрушимой основой, твердыней. Мы открыли истинность Одиночества! Причём, делали это не сообща - каждый дошёл до этого сам, своими собственными силами!
Одиночество - твоё и моё - уникально само по себе, как уникальны обладатели - ты и я. Наши одиночества разные, но...до боли в сердце такие похожие!
И вот, что я скажу, и ты непременно услышишь - Равные никогда не станут покушаться на Одиночество друг друга!

.......

----------


## Lawliet

.......

Цитата: "..._Ну отчасти почему я не боюсь одиночества. У меня привычка, я всегда, когда с собой говорю мысленно, то обращаюсь сразу к нескольким... Людям? ) Видимо так ) И в голове у меня происходят этакие... Диалоги между ними. У меня своя компания в голове ) При этом у каждого свое мнение, свои мысли ( я не сумасшедший ))) Но они довольно пассивны, у меня с ними происходит только общение. А есть Игра, Тьма, в общем что то, что не ограничивается одним лишь общением со мной. Я пытался определить как много во мне этих... Людей. И точно могу говорить о трех. "Светлая сторона", "Темная сторона" и собственно "Я", который вынужден слушать их обоих и принимать решения. Хотя что самое смешное "Я", как правило крайне пассивно и довольствуется одним лишь наблюдением за борьбой "светлого" и "темного". В которой на данный момент, фаворит я думаю "темный". Если на то пошло, то все это у меня под сомнением. Я могу сказать что отчетливо слышу голос? своего темного попутчика, а вот со светлым что-то не то ) Нету его, зачастую кажется. Может спит? ) А сейчас я подумал... Может не стоит сдерживать Игру? Например даже сегодня, я заметил как она временно овладела мной, кстати тут на форуме ) Точнее я сам к ней обратился за помощью. А вообще я бред уже наверное пишу, да? ) Может я еще под влиянием? )_"

И это до боли знакомо)) Правда, Темного называю Демоном - он у меня огненный паренёк)) А вот Светлого не слышно и не видно почти уже шесть лет)) Значит, инициация прошла в пользу Демона, значит, я есть Тёмный субъект)
Вот об этом и речь была моя! Выпускать Игру! Не нужно её сдерживать, сдерживая, обрекаешь её на страдания, как врачи того шизофреника. Равных нельзя ущемлять - сегодня ты, завтра она. Это перетекание вечного Смысла, который меняется через мгновение после преобретения той или иной мыслеформы. И это вовсе не бред! Не надо мне такие страшные вещи говорить - ты не можешь нести бред, Ягами Лайт))

Цитата: "..._Знаешь, мне кажется к таким мыслям приходит именно те, кто очень сильно обжегся в этом вопросе. Разочаровавшись в любви, человек ищет других чувств. Хотя я и обжегся, но все равно скажу что любовь - действительно самое сильное чувство, как бы там ни было. Оно невообразимо по своему влиянию на человека, окутывая его крепко-крепко, а зачастую и сковывая цепями. Я верю в чистую, настоящую, правдивую, истинную любовь. НО. Только в случае с другими. Она не для меня_..."

Чем больше времени проходит, тем реже вспоминаю об этой самой любви. Не только ей можно обжечься...просто её пламя горячей любого другого...) Не было разочарование - был надлом и переступание через себя, вот что страшно в особенности. Не вспоминаю об этом - всё затянулось тогда и любовь переросла в ненависть - такое тоже бывает, если вовремя не уйти) Но это была такая школа! Предмет изучен - предмет заучен. Садитесь - "пять" за знание)) Отходняк был долгий - но и за это особенное спасибо - ВСЁ имеет смысл, а жёсткие, по-настоящему жёсткие уроки я больше всего люблю) Это был увлекательный эксперимент над собой))
В итоге спокойное созерцание со стороны, когда смотришь на других - кажется всё таким ладным, таким складным, что на душе хорошо становится само собой) В чужие чувства и в их чистоту тоже верю - вот прям, верю! А если спор зайдёт (вообще-то, в спорах не принимаю участия, но если предположить - чисто гипотетически) - ещё и буду убеждать сомневающихся в существовании любви в том, что они, чёрт побери не правы! Такие доводы приведу, что и сказать нечего будет в ответ) Так что, да, ты прав - она и не для меня.
К тому же, любовь взрывается фейерверком и постепенно рассыпается прозрачными осколками, охлаждая пыл. Разве родство душ не выше этого химерического чувства? Да и какое родство душ на планете Земля?..)...

Цитата: "..._Любовь которая есть в этом мире, какая-то не такая... Как нужна мне_..."

Вот, это как раз о родстве Душ)...

Цитата: "_А вот эти слова... Знаешь, мало кому можно сказать вот такое, мне собственно некому было это сказать и я молчал. И даже с тобой включил такую защиту, мол радует что просто теоретик. Но на самом деле и практик не страшно! ) Меня это и вправду радует, да что там радует, я не знаю как это описать! Никаких нравоучений мол, как можно такие слова говорить и прочее )) Это - чудо! )))_"

Более того, если бы ты был ещё и практиком - мне бы хотелось умереть именно от твоих рук))

Цитата: "_Черт побери )) НУ откуда ты все знаешь? )) Все именно так. Скажи я кому об этом и мне скажут что это не так, что я все это придумал. Но ведь я видел как я могу влиять на других. И это было правдой. Хотя я почти уже согласился с большинством. Им почти удалось убедить меня, что я "обыкновенный", как они ) Да это они и сводили меня с ума. Я вижу одно, но убеждают меня в другом. И все их слушаются. Тут и в собственном "зрении" усомнишься. Мол неужели только я один все вижу? Может это я все выдумал? Может они правы? Нет, не правы! )_"

Ой, да придурки они - кто тебя в чём-то пытается переубедить, да ещё и в таких сложных для их понимания вопросах! Слушать их, так точно в Великую Отару можно попасть)) Ты же не такой, Ягами Лайт. Это не в твоём стиле попадать в разные всякие сомнительные Отары)) А насчёт сомнений из-за таких, как они - о! Тут вот как раз тот самый момент, когда подозрения подкрадываются со спины и набрасываются внезапно, впиваясь в разум практически терновым венцом - это всегда тяжело. И вот, знаешь, каково моё наблюдение - когда такие посредственности говорят бредятину, пытаются в чём-то убедить, странная штука происходит порой. Вроде как и понимаешь - где они, а где ты, а почему, откуда берутся эти сомнения? И почему сомневаешься, даже если осознаёшь своё явное превосходство над ними?! Парадокс! Это как стая шакалов, мелких и хилых, и лев, вцепившийся в глотку свежезадранной добыче. Лев - царь зверей, очень серьёзный и мощный хищник, а шакалы? А шакалов много и они гавкучие уж очень! А силы уже не те - гонялся же за добычей - вот и приходится оставить обед и отступить перед ордой мелочи...даже в живой природе)

Цитата: "_И тебе и тебе спасибо ) Знаешь, я всегда искал такого человека как ты. Верил что найду, верил всем сердцем. И вот, стоило мне потерять надежду, решить что поиски бесмысленны (а мне все об этом говорили), как появилась ты )) Описанный тобою принцип работает )) Забрось поиски и тут же найдешь то, что искал )) Еще раз убеждаюсь что наш мир перевернут ))_"

И градус перевёрнутости постоянно меняется)) Твои слова такие тёплые)) Спасибо!..)...

P.S. Мне кажется, что с каждым разом пишу всё больше - постараюсь сдерживать своё писательство, чтобы тебе было не утомительно читать)))
И, да, как уже и говорилось мной - твой литературный талант разворачивает и сворачивает мою душу!))) До сих пор - в восторге!))
Спасибо, что ты есть, Ягами Лайт! :Wink: 

.......

----------


## Эндер

> Попробуйте сделать следующее. Скажем, с поста 162 всё, что вы написали по отношению к людям, переделайте в соответствии к себе. И наоборот, всё то что вы считаете своим - припишите себе.


 Можно вопрос? А почему я должен что то переделывать? Но если вы объясните причину, подобных переделов, тогда посмотрим.

----------


## Эндер

Приветствую エル ) Я вернулся! ) И несказанно рад этому )
Кстати. Давно задавался вопросом, что значит твой ник? У меня всегда так, во всем есть смысл, правда не каждый способен наделять им свои слова и действия. После начала просмотра тетради, я предположил что это и будет L. Но потом, пока меня не было, мне пришла одна мысль, откуда ник. Фильм "Суинни Тодд. Демон парикмахер с Флит-Стрит", предположил что ник оттуда, там была миссис Лавьйет (кстати, советую посмотреть, если ты конечно уже этого не делала, было бы не удивительно))) Но теперь все ясно по поводу ника, детектив ) Странно только почему ты выбрала именно этот образ? ) И теперь еще интереснее, чем закончиться столкновение Ягами и L в тетради) Кстати, даже сейчас у меня ощущение, что это части одного целого.



Вот тут, собственно мне и довелось побывать последние три дня. Точнее поблизости от этой прелести, хотя на фотографии многого не видно. Честно, я бы остался там навсегда, мне бы только туда интернет, чтобы тут писать и все ) Хотя на самом деле я бы предпочел одно из трех мест. Сибирь, Канада и фаворит Исландия. Собственный домик в лесу и верного пса, а лучше волка ) И в тоже время, как бы я жил без людей? Которых я так ненавижу и так в них нуждаюсь. Что может быть интереснее человека? Даже точнее того, что за ним прячется? Вот, вот ) Разве что то неземное, но... ) Я уже замечаю что говорю в разброс обо всем по чуть чуть, думаю тут виновата бутылочка Хайникена (вру, на самом деле это была бутылка Боброва, но согласись, Хайникен звучит лучше))) Но это даже хорошо.
Так или иначе, все больше меня посещали мысли о том, насколько сильный вред получает наша природа. Перед нами столь огромный и красивый мир! А мы его рушим! Зачем!? Что за тяга к разрушениям? Я возвращался в город, первое что увидел, это алкоголик спящий на обочине, на въезде в город. Вот с чем у меня ассоциируется человечество и прогресс. Пьяное агрессивное, неуклюжее, вечно злое существо. Со мной там была моя двоюродная сестра Настя. Её всего 7 лет. И надо заметить это страшный ребенок. Не в том смысле что она не послушная и крикливая, почти все такие в её возрасте. Но у нее очень сильная способность к манипулированию людьми, в её то возрасте! Я чувствую что повзрослев, она будет даже умнее, хитрее и опаснее меня, во всех планах. Это даже радует ) Но все же. Естественно она вызывала у меня интерес. С ней поговорить мне было интереснее, чем например со "взрослым" сорокалетним мужиком, который "видел мир! и всех научит этому" ) И когда я говорил с ней о жестокости людей, мне понравилась её единственная фраза, на мои слова: "Да. Люди не умеют прощать" Блин, я чувствую это будет интересный человек в будущем ) Но это мои загоны. Не стоит упоминать и том, что она, может спокойно говорить мне об отрезанных конечностях людей. Обычно ребенка припугнешь чем-нибудь и этого достаточно, а тут тебя самого напугать могут ) Ну и еще, патологическая ложь, очень естественная, я долго учился так врать, а она это быстро освоила в таком возрасте. И к чему я все это говорил? Пора переходить к остальному (хотя хочу отметить одну вещь, небо! Оно все было усеяно звездами! Я впервые увидел млечный путь и несколько созвездий, думал такое небо бывает только в кино, чувствовал себя как в космосе)))




> Сегодня у меня был день генеральной уборки - всё лишнее безжалостно полетело на свалку


 Уметь бы мне так и с мыслями ) Хотя лишних вроде нет, все нужные, только много их, но и это хорошо )




> Признаться честно, так часто, как в последнее время в интернете не доводилось бывать - интересно, к чему бы это)))


 Вот и я чувствую, что сидеть мне тут, до самого утра, хоть и начинаю я писать в 00:00 )




> моя тёмная сущность торжествует)))


 Не знаю как для других, но меня подобные слова, очень радуют ) Прям не могу улыбку с лица сбить ))




> Интересны твои ассоциации с Эндером - но, это только если ты сам захочешь поделиться ими.


 Конечно, конечно захочу! )) Как ты говорила и я говорил, мы говорили, во всем есть смысл )) По крайней мере у меня всегда. И в аве и в нике, так же. И если аву зачастую выбираю за счет красоты, хотя и в ней смысл ищу, то к никам, я отношусь с особенной трепетностью. НО! Никто не задавал вопрос мне про ник! Ты первая ) Хотя я так долго ждал его от других ))
Было время, я начал читать одну книгу, она называлась "Игра Эндера". Далекое будущее. Главный герой, сначала маленький мальчик, крайне одаренный интеллектуально. Детей отбирали для борьбы с новой расой, сражающейся с людьми. Им было по 6-7 лет. Искали идеалов. А этого Эндера, заранее обрекли на роль полководца, лидера, который спасет человечество. Всех детей отправляли, в очень жестокую Боевую школу в космос, где их обучали, лишая их навсегда дома и родителей. Но если всем там было тяжело, то они по крайней мере, все были вместе, а к Эндеру относились плохо из-за того, что он младше их, но при этом лидер и те, кто учил их, устраивали все так, что все дети ненавидели Эндера (закаляли его психологически) В основном учили тактике, логическому мышлению, способности принимать решения. Ну и попутно издевались над ним. Например позволить ему наконец завести пару друзей, а затем перевести его в другой блок, где новые, незнакомые дети, где он уже не увидит своих друзей. Убивали в нем чувство привязанности. Успешно. Был момент, где описывалась сама Игра. Понять её описание было сложно. То что в ней происходило, было невообразимо. Психоделия отдыхает по сравнению с этим. Это было чем то вроде общения с подсознанием. Ну и попутно бредом ) В общем это стоило бы лучше прочитать. Плюс у мальчика на земле остались брат и сестра. Брат - жестокий и кровожадный мальчуган (не менее умный), который впоследствии стал Правителем Земли. Абсолютное зло так сказать. Сестра - добрая и хорошая (так же крайне умная, у них это семейное))) Этакое чистое добро. Ну а сам Эндер, как бы вобрал в себя и одну и другую часть. Он был... Абсолютно чистым злым добром ) Сплошное противоречие, убивающее изнутри. Борьба, нешуточное сражение, проходящее внутри бедняги. Ну и еще много чего ) К тому же это малая часть всей книги. А про него их написано как минимум 5. Которые я так же с удовольствием прочел. И чем больше читал, тем больше замечал схожесть с ним, в очень многом. Ну а так, как я считал его своим "отражением" то и ник я взял Эндер. Как то так )




> А ещё плюс ко всему этому - постоянные вопросы: а что, если я - это вовсе не я? Как можно быть уверенным, что я - это я? Как можно быть уверенным в том, что мои мысли именно мои, а не внушённое моему бессознательному чьей-то чужой волей в каких-либо целях, неведомых мне?


 Да, да! )) Наверное я не устану удивляться )) Все именно так! Просто стоит мне сказать кому-нибудь: "А что если я - это не я". То услышу что-нибудь вроде: "Ты чего!? Ты это - ты и все". Но не хочу я верить в это "и все". У меня есть вопросы, миллионы вопросов. И мне недостаточно этого "и все". Это так... Ограниченно.




> однажды мне приснился сон: будущее. В нём люди и роботы, которые внешне и внутренне ничем не отличны от создателей. Причём, усовершенствование этих роботов дошло до такого уровня, что они имели способность к независимому от заложенной программы мышлению, могли испытывать чувства, совсем как люди-создатели. Шло время и вот, множество, великое множество роботов стало осознавать себя людьми. А люди стали сомневаться в том, что они на самом деле люди. Огромная толпа людей и роботов и все они не могут быть уверенными в том, что они такое есть - создание или создатель... Они тянутся друг другу, безмолвно спрашивают широко открытыми глазами: "Кто я?" и не могут ответить, боясь услышать правду.


 Когда-нибудь я напишу про это рассказ, если ты уже этого не сделала )) Отойду немного от своей тематики маньяков, раздвоения личности, интриг, хитроумных планов, внутренней борьбы, самосовершенствования, душевнобольных и прочего, о чем буду писать )




> Подобный сумбур моего сна (ведь сон-это тоже я, моё бессознательное) и возникает периодически в моей голове наяву))


 Это далеко не сумбурный сон ) Он довольно... Правдоподобен ) Вот я до сих пор помню свои кошмары, которые мучали меня в детстве. Хотя я об этом уже вроде говорил тут, или нет? Просто это не единственная моя тема на этом форуме, эта вторая. Если вторая, больше о психическом состоянии, то первая в целом просто обо мне. Где-то она должна быть тут, может читала.




> и я иду и я "как минимум, попытаюсь" не позволить туману вернуться)))...!


 Он не вернется. Не должен. Это было бы слишком не справедливо. Хоть у меня и изощренное чувство справедливости.




> В конце концов, лишь Тёмные могут постичь прелесть низин и моргинальства, нищенства и пороков - всё это так... невозможно притягательно!


 Мне всегда было сложно объяснить кому либо прелесть... Этакого определенного саморазрушения что ли. Ведь стоит попробовать все, разве не так? Столько всего есть неизведанного и притягательного, как в верху так и внизу, хотя внизу, зачастую гораздо более интересные вещи, скрываются под толщей темноты. И это радует.




> Сколько книг перечитано о психологии серийных маньяков-убийц, психопатов, социопатов, социофобов, убийц, шизофреников и параноиков... сколько стремлений тем или иным образом соприкоснуться с миром этих жутко-прекрасных Личностей)))


 Абсолютно верно! Голубая мечта! Тет-а-тет с маньяком, не туповатым животным, а именно изысканным убийцей, совершающего свои действия, с определенным смыслом, намерениями показать что то или увидеть. Как не страшно бы это звучало (для других), но есть в этом некоторая прелесть как в... Искусстве. Искусстве смерти. Её холодных объятьях и цепкой хватке.

----------


## Эндер

> ДА, да, да!))) Завораживает! Одиночество...оно обладает такой неимоверной силой! Глупцы, кто этого не понимает! Они не понимают, от чего отказываются - пожалуй, от себя самих и собственной уникальности. Только и думают, как бы кто-то за них перешагнул препятствие и сделал всю грязную работу - потому и ноют всю жизнь, бессмысленно истлевая.
> И вот, кстати, на фоне этого хочу упомянуть об эзотерике и оккультизме. Поддерживаю это твоё желание всеми руками и ногами))! У меня с двеннадцати лет открылись, было дело, кое-какие способности...в общем, история долгая, но скажу, потому что прекрасно знаю: белая магия, хиромантия, лекарственные и магические свойства растений, разговор с Демонами и иными сущностями (а они столько всего интересного могут рассказать)), управление сном, видение прошлого (вплоть до прошлых жизней) и будущего - занимайся этим всем (собственно, всё это часть меня и могу поделиться приобретёнными знаниями и полезной информацией, если ты захочешь)! Тебе вот как раз этого очень не хватает - ты уже понимаешь)) Такие возможности откроются - да, да, для тебя это будет обязательно полезным))!


 С каждым днем я все больше убеждаюсь в пользе одиночества. Последнее время, я замечаю что рядом с другими мне... Не так. Даже думать с ними тяжело. Они как то тормозят этот процесс. Нет, одиночество все же нужно, и чем чаще тем лучше. А из вышеперечисленного. Разговоры с Демонами! )) Вот чего бы истинно хотелось. Эдакий Фауст с Мефистотелем. Я себе льщу, знаю ) Просто как уже говорил, считал это более чем возможным. Но никогда не думал, что шансы есть у меня. А на счет информации конечно! Делись всем что есть ) Я для начала начну с простого, чтобы дать себе стимул если все получиться. Управление сном. Более или менее встречающееся явление. Но вот где искать об этом. Это вопрос. Но блин! Неужели ты действительно знакома со всем тем о чем написала выше? Мне кажется имей я такие возможности, я бы совсем отвернулся от мира и ушел в них и их совершенствование )

----------


## Эндер

> Эх, как я тебя понимаю))) Вот снова, ты уж прости, что так часто повторяю это слово)


 Я повторяю его не реже )) Что уж тут поделать ))) Слишком сильно понимаем друг друга ))
Кстати. Вот и сегодня в личке я увидел сообщение от очередного человека, который не верит что мне 17, а гораздо больше. А когда я сказал что это так, то снова услышал что я человек-индиго ))) Скоро и меня в этом убедят )) Зашел из далека, как обычно. Если не секрет твой возраст? Вдруг и ты "индиго" ))) Можешь написать в личку, а можешь и послать куда подальше )))




> Собственно, они умирают дважды: в тот момент, когда теряют ВСЁ и в тот момент, когда убивают себя. В таких случаях суицид является даже логическим завершением, на мой взгляд. Ведь после потери ВСЕГО они уже не жильцы - сердце стучит, кровь течёт по венам, а душа мертва, мертва с момента потери самого дорогого - ВСЕГО, ради чего и благодаря чему душа трепетала в непобедимом желании быть дольше, больше, глубже и ближе...к Истинному!


 Вот именно так я себе все и представлял. И именно так у меня все и произошло, сначала я "умер" но вроде продолжал жить. Хотя жизни не чувствовал. Но правда, я всегда считал себя "мертвым". Но раз мне удалось "умереть", значит я все же был жив. А на счет Истинного ))) Есть тут на форуме одна девушка Unity, которая как раз видит в смерти, поиск истины, скрытые ответы. И она все довольно интересно продумала. Правда мне все равно жаль её. Одно время я загорелся желанием отправиться с ней на поиски "истины". Но я еще тут )




> Причём, какой жизин?.. Овечек я, конечно, люблю, но...нам с малолетства вдалбливают в голову именно о жизни в Великой Отаре. Будь Овцой!


 Но. Ведь есть те, кто это вдалбливает. Те, кому это выгодно. Я хочу найти этих Тех. Увидеть их. Тех кто дергает за ниточки. Ведь они есть. Я предпочитаю обрезать ниточки, связывающие меня, как и ты ) Хотя я, чуть не подвергся их влиянию одно время.




> Мне понравилось, как тебя "пробило")))


 Может это еще и повторится ) Правда вряд ли сегодня. На данный момент чувствую огромную слабость и жар от всего тела. Видимо проживание у озера в сырой палатке принесло и свои отрицательные плоды.




> Я люблю этот мир за то, что по нему ступают ноги "Иных", которые не сдохли, которые выбрались из оков, как ты и я.


 Это верно. Ведь я почти присоединился к "овечкам". Меня почти переделали. Но... Не получилось. Но ведь есть и другие, незамутненные сознания, которые аккуратно подвергаются чужому влиянию. Одиночки против целых армий. Неравный бой. 




> Год назад, ради эксперимента над своим телом - пришлось его порезать. Больно не было, было...интересно) собственно так же, как тушить сигареты о запястья два года назад.


 А для чего именно резать? Интересно. А потушенные сигареты на запястье и у меня есть ))) На правом и на левом. Два выжженных пятна, хоть я и до ужаса боялся физической боли. Но было давно и не правда )))




> говорить правду в лицо тому, от кого ничего, кроме мата с нижайшими оскорблениями и рукоприкладства ждать не приходится


 Ох чудо! ))) Именно так ))) Есть у меня один знакомый, довольно прямой, немного агрессивный человек. Способен многое наговорить тебе в лицо. И как то раз я решил его довести. И довел. Он начал на меня такое выливать, что еще один знакомый начал его успокаивать, просить остановиться. На что я сказал не надо, мне это только нравится, это же так замечательно! Пусть продолжает. Это чудесно! И я просто стоял смеялся. Черт, у бедняги был шок ))) Он пытался сделать мне больно, задеть, оскорбить, а я от этого удовольствие получаю. И знакомые остальные были в недоумении ))) Можно иногда и повеселить себя ))




> Читая это, представляю тебя богом мира нового тебя, который ты, как старательный скульптор, лепишь по своему разумению - великая картина!


 Ты что!? ))) Только дайте мне власть и это будет страшно ))) Я такого наскульптурю ))) Лучше не надо. Опасно это. К этому как минимум надо быть готовым и хотя отчасти я был бы к подобному готов, но удержать себя при этом, было бы очень сложно. Хотя... Я бы как минимум попробовал )) А пока мне достаточно того мира, что создан внутри меня и мира который я способен создавать при написании. Точнее как достаточно. Мне никогда не достаточно )) Но пока я держусь )))




> Таким образом времена гипер-занятости сменяются меланхолическим безразличием к себе и миру за окном.


 Да, да, да )) Сначала все можно тихо спокойно продумать, притом продумать любое отклонение от плана, получается гигантская ветвь размышлений, уходящая в разные стороны из-за "А вдруг все будет так" или "А что если все пойдет вот так". Доходит до того, что со своими знакомыми, я еще дома знаю о чем буду говорить. Точнее то, что они мне ответят, куда пойдет разговор и прочее. Иногда думаю, если все уже продуманно, зачем вообще тогда идти к ним )))

----------


## Эндер

> Чувствуй всё и прочувствованное бережно собирай в копилку своей памяти... Прости... Я, наверное, лишнее говорю... Не хочу, чтобы это выглядело, как поучение какое-нибудь что ли...просто в моём сердце радость за тебя - искренняя радость))


 Ни в коем случае! ))) Ничего лишнего не сказано, поучений не вижу )) Вижу эту самую радость и интерес и это не менее радует и меня )))




> Очень этого хочу. Вот только сейчас пришло осознание... У тебя времени и так не хватает свободного, а я со своими разговорами. Если общение со мной забирает у тебя драгоценное время - не хочу, чтобы это было так. Даже не знаю, как сказать правильно... Ты поймёшь. Если нет времени ответить, мне бы хотелось, чтобы общение со мной не забирало  у тебя возможность воплощения всего задуманного.
> Блин, просто я слишком хорошо понимаю то, чем заняты сейчас твои деяния - в такие моменты и подумать-то иногда не приходится. Бешеное время свершений и воплощений, когда ничего не важно - важен выбранный путь! Путь - великолепный в своём сиянии! А я не хочу быть камнем на этом пути, о который ты будешь спотыкаться, отвлекаясь.
> Может, быть это страх? Моя же подозрительность схватила меня же за горло - это она любит))) Любит меня помучать - потому что позволяю ей это делать.
>  Криво, но как-то так...)...


 Итак ))) Тут надо отметить )) У меня есть дела которыми я занимаюсь. Не скажу что они важные, нет совсем нет )) Самые обыкновенные. Но я все делю на приоритеты, в первую очередь по надобности для меня. И наиболее приоритетная задача, отвечать тебе )) И можешь не страшиться, это нужно мне, так же как и тебе )) Все успеется, особенно сейчас, когда я больше не работаю и времени у меня будет гораздо больше. И потратить я его постараюсь на написание и эзотерику, если все получится. Все таки возможность как то... Усилить то, что я уже имею, меня очень прельщает. Ведь мы не используем огромную часть собственных сил. Я так не хочу. Я хочу использовать то, что смогу. Различными методами. Ну а если не будет времени чтобы ответить (что маловероятно), то я скажу об этом. Но. Времени вроде хватает, а вот сил не совсем, по крайней мере сейчас, но я допиваю свой чай и мне вроде становиться лучше )) А главное что уходить я не хочу, а хочу продолжать писать )))




> Знаешь, Лайт, мне с самого детства казалось, что дождь плачет и скорбит об ушедших, которых некому помнить... После великих сражений всегда шёл проливной дождь...
> Что это я...ну, вот отвлекаюсь от темы)


 Совсем нет ))) У меня даже на мгновение пред глазами ясно встала картина: усеянная мокрыми и безжизненными телами земля. Раскаты слабого грома и тихий, спокойный дождь омывающий тела павших. Земля пропитана их кровью. Небо плачет и земля впитывает в себя это горе. А где то невдалеке, на холмике, виднеется бешено бьющееся из стороны в сторону знамя погубленного легиона...
Эх. Хочу туда )




> Вспомнилось, кстати кое-что: наш мозг функционирует только на 30% - остальные 70 % остаются незадействованными за всю жизнь человека.


 Ты что? ) Когда мне довелось услышать об этом давно, в детстве, я тут же загорелся желанием использовать весь мозг, на полную катушку и даже больше, если бы можно было )) И все еще впереди ))




> Знаешь, Лайт, у меня была такая история в двенадцать лет: меня на год определили на каждодневное посещение психиатрической больницы. Вёл моё "излечение", как они это называли, психиатр - вылитый Зигмунд Фрейд)) Поиздеваться над ним мне удалось вволю, хотя не об этом речь... Однажды, идя по длинному коридору с жуткими светло-желтыми стенами после очередного "сеанса", ко мне подошёл человек с добрыми глазами. Я не забуду о нём никогда - особенно его глаза (знаешь, ведь шизофреники рисуют глаза, только их и рисуют - сотни, тысячи глаз, грустно смотрящие на мир)! Он подошёл, взял меня за руку, именно, взял, а не схватил, как это было представлено в последствии, и говорит:
> "Помоги мне, пожалуйста. Покажи мне, где выход. Я хочу на свежий воздух, а нам не разрешают".
> Мне не было страшно. Но и сказано мною ничего не было. Только мысли: "Это же взрослый человек. Почему он просит у меня помощи? Неужели сам не знает, где выход? И почему это "не разрешают"?"
> В общем, выход из мыслей был вызван тем, что отчего-то нечем стало дышать. Он душил меня и сокрушался, что никто его не слышит, что его не выпускают, а он так долго не выходил на улицу, что держат его в клетке, а он просто хочет выйти. В общем, оторвал его руки от моей шеи санитар.
> У меня в глазах темнота. Ноги подкосились - и вот, я сижу на полу и вижу, как ему что-то вкалывают в руку и уводят. Он вырывался, но потом почему-то успокоился. Теперь-то я, конечно понимаю, почему, тогда мне было не понятно.
> Потом подбежала какая-то тётка в белом халате и тыкала мне в нос вату, пропитанную нашатырём - впервые в жизни тогда довелось почувствовать запах нашатыря! Пробирает до мозга. И ещё кое-что произошло впервые - мои мысли не отпускали этого человека, который оказался шизофреником и к четырнадцати годам в голове поселилась некоторая одержимость психихескими "отклонениями", а затем уже и остальными "тёмными". Пришло и осознание того, что они на самом деле самые счастливые люди - так считаю и до сих пор и вряд ли это мнение изменится. Как же он страдал там - в заточении... Он, как тот человек, которой просто хотел умереть и ничего ни у кого не просил, хотел просто выйти на улицу - на свободу! Он кричал, что его никто не слышал - с того самого момента, это священное для меня слово - СЛЫШАТЬ!
> Их обкалывают транквелизаторами и лошадиными дозами успокоительных, пропускают разряды тока через их измученные тела - они становятся овощами, а потом вдруг ни с того, ни с сего умирают - непонятно по каким причинам. Непонятно непосвящённым - сотрудникам всё понятно - якобы задохнулся или сердце. Задохнулся - значит, придушили (когда человек - овощ, это не сложно сделать), а сердце - есть у них целый набор чудо-укольчиков, в крайнем случае, инсулин.
> Зверство! Их УБИВАЮТ! Уничтожают! Превращают в нелюдей! Из-за того, что они "Иные", из-за того, что тупорылые психиатры НЕ УМЕЮТ Слышать шизофреников! Это похоже на геноцид! Великие Инквизиторы, мать их!.. Злюсь, вспоминая, а злость какая-то "обколотая" получается. Да и вообще, что за воспоминания не по теме...)


 Это одна из причин почему я мечтал быть психиатром. Два варианта было или стать психиатром или самому попасть в психушку. Лишь бы быть к ним поближе. Если то многое, о чем говорят про обращение к ним, правдиво, то эти твари не достойны жить. Я не понимаю! Ведь они тоже люди! Притом зачастую куда более интересные нежели те же твари, что мучают их. Я бы лично медленно лишал жизни каждого такого урода. Я вижу как их кровь текла бы по моим рукам. А разве они достойны жить? Эти изверги изуверы!? Нет! Как можно измываться над тем, кто столь беспомощен от их нападков? Психи? У них просто другое мышление, другой формат которого мы можем и не видеть. Разве за это они достойны мучений? Возможно они куда умнее нас и видят гораздо больше. Они уникальны. И их истребляют под различными "цивилизованными" предлогами. Разве это правильно!? Нет! Сейчас как никогда я чувствую желание окончить жизнь подобных мразей. Псевдоврачи. Убийцы! Вот кто они. А тех кто сохраняет свою жизнь, они убивают по своему, "лечат" их!! Их самих лечить надо! Твари.
Фуух... Что то все не туда пошло как то.




> Равные никогда не станут покушаться на Одиночество друг друга!


 Я сохранил это в своих цитатах. Это... Очень правильно сказано.

----------


## Эндер

> Вот об этом и речь была моя! Выпускать Игру! Не нужно её сдерживать, сдерживая, обрекаешь её на страдания, как врачи того шизофреника. Равных нельзя ущемлять - сегодня ты, завтра она.


 Я согласен. Просто иногда пугают её... Ходы. Я заметил когда Игра действительно выходит из своей берлоги. Если я вижу человека, абсолютно ограниченного, жестокого и мерзкого в первую очередь мне, да еще и измывающегося над теми, кто не способен ответить ему! О! Я вхожу в некое состояние внутренней истерики, неудержимого веселья и жажды уничтожить этого человека, да еще и провернуть все это в виде игры. Безумное состояние. Я становлюсь безумен. Я начинаю соображать во много раз быстрее. Я всегда нахожу нужные слова. Я доставляю ему боль любыми методами. Жестокую и резкую. Я вижу выходы там, где раньше не видел. И обычно я добиваюсь нужного мне эффекта. Человек ликвидирован хотя бы на время. Задача выполнена. Но! Игра еще остается, ей этого было мало. И тогда она принимается за любого, кто попадет в её поле зрения, уже без разбору. И выйти из этого состояния сложно. Притом когда выходишь зачастую начинаешь чувствовать острую головную боль. Отчего я предпочитаю выпустив её, ложиться спать. И просыпаться снова собою. В привычном уже состоянии. Так же заметил, что чаще всего Игра активизируется, когда я нахожусь со своим лучшим "другом" один на один. Очень часто в последнее время. Но пока прошло уже как минимум четыре дня и она вроде ни разу не просыпалась, ждет своего часа. И да, когда она захватывает меня, я чувствую самую настоящую эйфорию.




> Не вспоминаю об этом - всё затянулось тогда и любовь переросла в ненависть - такое тоже бывает, если вовремя не уйти)


 Сколько меня не убеждали, что все закончится ненавистью, но так этого и не произошло. Не смог я ненавидеть. Да и не видел смысла в этом. Хотя тоже словил себя сейчас на мысли что редко вспоминаю об этом. Но я все же кое что сделал ))) Назвал собаку её именем, Лизой )))) Ну а что? ) Красиво ))




> Но это была такая школа! Предмет изучен - предмет заучен. Садитесь - "пять" за знание)) Отходняк был долгий - но и за это особенное спасибо - ВСЁ имеет смысл, а жёсткие, по-настоящему жёсткие уроки я больше всего люблю) Это был увлекательный эксперимент над собой))


 Да, да )) В конце концов так я к этому и отнесся ) Просто это был самый трудный урок. Единственное что могло... Сделать больно. Даже предательство верного друга (предположим он есть) мне сейчас было бы не страшно. Но все оказалось не зря. Хороший урок, мне даже понравилось ))




> вообще-то, в спорах не принимаю участия, но если предположить - чисто гипотетически


 Интересный факт. Тоже почти никогда не спорю. Хотя сказать есть столько всего. Во стольком их поправить. Но я сижу и смотрю. Только когда мною овладевает Игра, я могу спорить часами убивая аргументами и запутывая человека, получая при этом удовольствие и подзаряжаясь им.




> Разве родство душ не выше этого химерического чувства? Да и какое родство душ на планете Земля?..)...


 Знаешь. Раньше бы я сказал никакого, а вот сейчас так не скажу. 
Не мог не заметить оборотик про химерическое чувство. Химера! Наверное наиболее любимое мною существо. Где то упоминалось что она символизует собой, вечно несбыточную мечту. А затем я узнал что по "теневому гороскопу" я отношусь к химере. И описана она была как крайне лживое и лицемерное существо, способное всегда менять свои маски. Это просто идеальное высказывание обо мне. К тому же это не раз помогало мне, с другими людьми. Которые по сути не достойны были ничего кроме лжи и моей очередной маски.




> Более того, если бы ты был ещё и практиком - мне бы хотелось умереть именно от твоих рук))


 Знаешь. Нас точно никто не поймет ))) Аналогичное я сказал бы и тебе )))




> когда такие посредственности говорят бредятину, пытаются в чём-то убедить, странная штука происходит порой. Вроде как и понимаешь - где они, а где ты, а почему, откуда берутся эти сомнения? И почему сомневаешься, даже если осознаёшь своё явное превосходство над ними?! Парадокс!


 Верно! Так и есть! Мне сложно говорить себе вот я гораздо умнее этого человека или лучше. Но иногда я смотрю и вижу, что это действительно так. Это факт! Но сомнения есть. С другой стороны, отчасти это и хорошо, они удерживают шаткий баланс внутри человека.

P.S. Ух... Мда, ну что ж, дописал )) А ты не бойся, пиши сколько сможешь, это только лучше )) Не умею я выражать признательность. Но это обычно с другими. А тебе я скажу огромное спасибо, за то, что ты есть! за то, что появилась тут! так внезапно и неожиданно! Помогла мне принять себя! )) Спасибо тебе )))

----------


## Эндер

Ах да. Если будет интересно и если ты еще не читала, то вот моя первая тема. Было это давно, многое поменялось думаю. Но. Если интересно.
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?t=3623

----------


## Статист

> Можно вопрос? А почему я должен что то переделывать? Но если вы объясните причину, подобных переделов, тогда посмотрим.


  Вы ничего не должны.И тем более, я не собираюсь убеждать в необходимости этого, заставлять вас. 
 Причину же не назову.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Мне сложно говорить себе вот я гораздо умнее этого человека или лучше. Но иногда я смотрю и вижу, что это действительно так. Это факт! Но сомнения есть. С другой стороны, отчасти это и хорошо, они удерживают шаткий баланс внутри человека.


 Точно так же можно утверждать, что этот человек "умнее и лучше" какого-нибудь таракана или еще какой-нибудь твари. 
Тут вопрос, "ну и что с этого" ? Какой вывод?
Все относительно. Мне с этой точки зрения понравилось высказывание Карнеги. Точно не помню, но смысл такой: "Я еще не встречал человека, который в чем-то не был лучше меня". То есть можно искать то, в чем он хуже тебя и тешить свое ЧСВ, а можно искать в чем он лучше и удивляться и радоваться за него. 

Впрочем, если впадать в крайности, то имеем с одной стороны "восторженного дебила",постоянно восхищающегося всем и вся, а сдругой стороны - высокомерного сноба, который постоянно восхищается самим собой, насколько он выше и лучше всего окружения.
Для каждого, наверное, свой "рецепт", в зависимости от того, к чему человек имеет бОльшую склонность. 
В любом случае сомнения в собственной "непогрешимости" оценок себя и окружающих ИМХО полезны. Это может потенциально привести к "развитию", когда человек в сомнениях как-бы "выходит на новый уровень", разрешая для себя эти сомнения, а затем получает новые сомнения, требующие разрешения и т.д.

----------


## Статист

Да, *zanuda_ru*, вы правы. В людях ведь есть много хорошего.

----------


## Игорёк

Эндер,
Та где ты был ? (извини если пропустил). И откуда у тебя любовь к сибирской природе ? Я тоже люблю сибирскую природу больше чем любую другую, но другую я и не видел, поэтому адекватно моё отношение к этому оценить сложно. Ты как к этому пришел ?   

zanuda_ru



> "Я еще не встречал человека, который в чем-то не был лучше меня".


 Интересная мысль, действительно так и есть. с другой стороны можно сказать про всех людей что в чем-то они обязательно и хуже.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> zanuda_ru
> 
> Интересная мысль, действительно так и есть. с другой стороны можно сказать про всех людей что в чем-то они обязательно и хуже.


 Ну если у другого человека  та же мысль, то он, безусловно, найдет в тебе то же самое(что в тебе есть нечто лучшее, чем у него). Просто тут вопрос цели. Если цель - потешить свое ЧСВ, то можно искать, чем он хуже, если цель другая, то можно искать, чем он лучше. И если первая цель(тешить ЧСВ) понятна, то вторая - на первый взгляд непонятна(тешить "Черную Зависть" к человеку,что-ли ?). 

У Карнеги муссируется тема проявления искреннего интереса к человеку. И если этот интерес в том, что ты пытаешься "отдать ему должное" в чем-то хорошем, которое ты видишь в нем, в чем он тебя превосходит, тогда человек будет тебе за это благодарен. Ну в общем тема дальше скользкая, сползает на "любовь к ближнему",а значит, на "заискивание и подлизывание". В общем трудно это на самом деле - сохранять ИСКРЕННЮЮ доброжелательность и интерес к человеку(без всякой задней мысли).
А насчет морального поощрения вспоминается цитата из Заратустры:
"Кто хвалит, делает вид, что отдает должное, на самом деле он хочет получить еще больше". Вот пример небескорыстного интереса к человеку.

----------


## Эндер

> "Я еще не встречал человека, который в чем-то не был лучше меня".


 Фраза довольно очевидная. Хотя и верная. Но. Я беру совокупность всех качеств человека и совокупность своих качеств. Чьи качества всегда гораздо выше, думаю понятно. Потому и искал человека, который был бы... Умнее меня. Надо уточнить что это понятие растяжимое. Меня волнует чувство... Внутреннего превосходства над человеком. Я вижу его слабые стороны, вижу и сильные конечно. Вижу за какие ниточки дергать. Знаю что сказать, чтобы добиться того или иного эффекта. И тогда, все получается таким... Скучным. Это уже слишком легко. И приходится искать людей, с которыми уже будет посложнее. Как правило это самые ограниченные люди. Они забились в свои панцири из собственных правил, законов и догм. С ними всегда сложнее. Они по сути тоже создали свой маленький мир внутри себя. Но сделали его таким... Ограниченным. Как маленькая тюрьма внутри человека, где они скрывают себя. И устранить стены этой стены, очень трудно. Но зато интересно.




> Та где ты был ? (извини если пропустил). И откуда у тебя любовь к сибирской природе ? Я тоже люблю сибирскую природу больше чем любую другую, но другую я и не видел, поэтому адекватно моё отношение к этому оценить сложно. Ты как к этому пришел ?


 Уезжал. А любовь к Сибири? Как ты мог заметить все те места, перечисленные мной, несомненно связаны с холодом и ветром. Именно это меня и привлекает в первую очередь. Холод и безлюдность. Тихое одиночество. Быть наедине с природой. Быть её невольным наблюдателем. Видеть тихое и спокойное движение жизни. Ну а откуда эта любовь? Не знаю. С детства мечтал.

----------


## Статист

> Фраза довольно очевидная. Хотя и верная. Но. Я беру совокупность всех качеств человека и совокупность своих качеств. Чьи качества всегда гораздо выше, думаю понятно. Потому и искал человека, который был бы... Умнее меня. Надо уточнить что это понятие растяжимое. Меня волнует чувство... Внутреннего превосходства над человеком. Я вижу его слабые стороны, вижу и сильные конечно. Вижу за какие ниточки дергать. Знаю что сказать, чтобы добиться того или иного эффекта. И тогда, все получается таким... Скучным. Это уже слишком легко. И приходится искать людей, с которыми уже будет посложнее. Как правило это самые ограниченные люди. Они забились в свои панцири из собственных правил, законов и догм. С ними всегда сложнее. Они по сути тоже создали свой маленький мир внутри себя. Но сделали его таким... Ограниченным. Как маленькая тюрьма внутри человека, где они скрывают себя. И устранить стены этой стены, очень трудно. Но зато интересно.


  Зачем вам чувство собственного превосходства? Что вы с этого имеете?

----------


## Эндер

> "Кто хвалит, делает вид, что отдает должное, на самом деле он хочет получить еще больше".


 А вот это, уже очень хорошая фраза. Вот она очень соответствует действительности. И мало кто способен её понять, если сам этим не пользовался.

----------


## Эндер

> Зачем вам чувство собственного превосходства? Что вы с этого имеете?


 Неужели ты меня не понимаешь? Оно есть само по себе! Я не просил его! Оно просто... Есть. Это чувство! Я не властен над ним. Всего лишь созерцаю его не более. Так что Я - ничего не имею. Я говорю о том, что вижу, не более.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Как правило это самые ограниченные люди. Они забились в свои панцири из собственных правил, законов и догм. С ними всегда сложнее. Они по сути тоже создали свой маленький мир внутри себя. Но сделали его таким... Ограниченным. Как маленькая тюрьма внутри человека, где они скрывают себя. И устранить стены этой стены, очень трудно. Но зато интересно.


 То есть, тебе скучно с окружающими людьми, потому что они на твой взгляд слишком ограничены? Знакомо. 
И вот ты пытаешься их "развить", сделать более сложными, чтобы тебе с ними было интересно? Тоже знакомо.

Однако тут не следует ожидать слишком многого. Иначе разочарование неизбежно. И тут надо быть готовым к одиночеству. То есть не следует слишком большую ставку делать на отношениях, чтобы не слишком бояться одиночества. 
Ведь многие жалуются на одиночество, а кому-то быть в одиночестве какое-то время просто необходимо.
Как-то так.

----------


## Эндер

> И вот ты пытаешься их "развить", сделать более сложными, чтобы тебе с ними было интересно? Тоже знакомо.


 Но тут проблема. Слишком медленно они... "Развиваются". Надо быстрее, гораздо быстрее. Я отхожу все дальше. Ищу тех, кто способен развиваться именно так, как я. Быстрее, лучше. Но разве это плохо? Я стараюсь открыть этим людям, другое видение мира. Мира куда более интересного и изощренного в своих действиях. Но видеть этого никто не хочет.

----------


## Статист

А вы сопротивляйтесь. Чувствуете, что-то не то - сразу осознанно ищите в человеке хорошие черты, и в чём он превосходит. Но не зацикливайтесь на этом.

----------


## Эндер

> А вы сопротивляйтесь. Чувствуете, что-то не то - сразу осознанно ищите в человеке хорошие черты, и в чём он превосходит. Но не зацикливайтесь на этом.


 Почему я должен бороться, сопротивляться с самим собой? Почему все кого я знаю, стараются меня переделать, изменить!? Я хочу быть собой. Использовать то, что я могу в себе, а не подавлять это. Я вас не понимаю.

----------


## Статист

> Почему я должен бороться, сопротивляться с самим собой? Почему все кого я знаю, стараются меня переделать, изменить!? Я хочу быть собой. Использовать то, что я могу в себе, а не подавлять это. Я вас не понимаю.


  Но это только часть вас. Только часть. Причём неосознанная. Вы его мало контролируете.

----------


## Эндер

> Но это только часть вас. Только часть. Причём неосознанная. Вы его мало контролируете.


 Это одна из самых сильных частей, от того и безконтрольная. Но можно получить контроль и над ней. И даже если это всего лишь часть, с чем я согласен, почему  я должен менять её и сопротивляться ей? Это часть меня.

----------


## Статист

> Это одна из самых сильных частей, от того и безконтрольная. Но можно получить контроль и над ней. И даже если это всего лишь часть, с чем я согласен, почему я должен менять её и сопротивляться ей? Это часть меня.


  Значит, с временем она вас сожрёт. Под "сопротивляться" имеется ввиду не подавление, а противопоставление этой части другой. И со временем, они уравновесят друг друга.

----------


## Эндер

> Значит, с временем она вас сожрёт. Под "сопротивляться" имеется ввиду не подавление, а противопоставление этой части другой. И со временем, они уравновесят друг друга.


 Может я хочу быть съеденным? Но все же определенный толк в ваших словах есть. А пока меня все устраивает.

----------


## Lawliet

Да, с каждым разом всё больше и больше))) Ягами Лайт, ты меня вдохновляешь делать то, чем никогда особо не отличалась - много говорить)))




> Кстати. Давно задавался вопросом, что значит твой ник? У меня всегда так, во всем есть смысл, правда не каждый способен наделять им свои слова и действия. После начала просмотра тетради, я предположил что это и будет L. Но потом, пока меня не было, мне пришла одна мысль, откуда ник. Фильм "Суинни Тодд. Демон парикмахер с Флит-Стрит", предположил что ник оттуда, там была миссис Лавьйет (кстати, советую посмотреть, если ты конечно уже этого не делала, было бы не удивительно))) Но теперь все ясно по поводу ника, детектив ) Странно только почему ты выбрала именно этот образ? ) И теперь еще интереснее, чем закончиться столкновение Ягами и L в тетради) Кстати, даже сейчас у меня ощущение, что это части одного целого


 Твоё изначальное предположение оказалось верным))) Детектив, да) Ты же знаешь, для меня смысл так же важен, как и для тебя)) Lawliet - это настоящее, так сказать полное имя L.
Почему именно этот образ? Ну, потому что в нём много меня, как внутренне, так и внешне (конечно же не на 100% - ведь 100% были бы, если бы этот образ создавался моими руками))) Даже было как-то не по себе некоторое время - как будто меня придумал другой человек и воплотил это на бумаге (ведь изначально Тетрадь Смерти была именно в формате манга), а затем и создал аниме... Вечно взъерошенное создание, с темными кругами под глазами или от бессонницы или от тёмно-серых теней, футболки и джинсы на размер, а то и на два больше, мрачный и угрюмый взгляд, который не всякий может вытерпеть (большинство он или пугает или вызывает думы о том, что я "всё про них знаю")), а это раздражает), люблю сладкое (в общем-то вообще мало ем, но от шоколада или небольшого кусочка йогуртового тортика никогда не откажусь), как и кофе (обожаю кофе! Жить без него не могу. Если моё утро не начинается с чашечки свежезаваренного кофе и сигареты - день прожит зря), не люблю обувь и стараюсь как можно больше находиться без неё, характерная сутулость из-за постоянного (сколько себя помню, только и делаю, что рисую - это для меня воздух!) рисования, написания очередных литературных сочинений (если так можно обозначить мои словоплётства) и прочтения очередного многостраничного фолианта (обожаю книги - из бумаги, с запахом типографской краски! И чем потрёпанней она, тем лучше! Поэтому люблю библиотеки)), Одиночка, а уж сколько подозрительности из-за постоянного поиска смысла))...по крайней мере, наиболее характерные совпадения))...
Да, столкновение Ягами Лайта и L - это нечно)) И вот оно! Ты почувствовал то же, что и я! Части одного целого! Поэтому-то моим первым обращением к тебе было - Ягами Лайт! Ты заметил, я знала)) Да, да вот именно, части одного целого! И заметь, ни у Лайта, ни у L никогда не было друзей, они всегда были Одиночками и...какая неожиданность!.. Так, здесь я могу забежать вперёд - не буду портить тебе просмотр (он и так нелёгок - 37 эпизодов, правда смотрелись они мной как-то на одном дыхании). Они - неотъемлемые части друг друга, равные, не покушающиеся на одиночество друг друга))

И да, безусловно, фильм "Суинни Тодд. Демон парикмахер с Флит-Стрит" мною был просмотрен! Ну, как же я и вдруг не посмотрю фильм про Демона, да ещё и про серийного убийцу!)) Кстати, "Король и Шут" участвуют в новой театральной постановке спектакля, основанного на истории Суинни Тодда - очень бы хотелось однажды это увидеть! Тем более, и музыку и песни они написали сами (да, мне нравится эта группа, у них такие кладбищенско-готические песни - всякий раз получаю удовольствие от прослушивания).




> Вот тут, собственно мне и довелось побывать последние три дня. Точнее поблизости от этой прелести, хотя на фотографии многого не видно. Честно, я бы остался там навсегда, мне бы только туда интернет, чтобы тут писать и все ) Хотя на самом деле я бы предпочел одно из трех мест. Сибирь, Канада и фаворит Исландия. Собственный домик в лесу и верного пса, а лучше волка ) И в тоже время, как бы я жил без людей? Которых я так ненавижу и так в них нуждаюсь. Что может быть интереснее человека? Даже точнее того, что за ним прячется? Вот, вот ) Разве что то неземное, но... ) Я уже замечаю что говорю в разброс обо всем по чуть чуть, думаю тут виновата бутылочка Хайникена (вру, на самом деле это была бутылка Боброва, но согласись, Хайникен звучит лучше))) Но это даже хорошо


 Прелесть не то слово!)) Мне часто доводилось бывать в горах, в лесу - обожаю!)) К тому же частенько отправляюсь в одно забытое людьми местечко с деревянными домиками на крутом склоне горы, в лиственном лесу с гигантсткими дубами - там я, когда убегаю от мира, чтобы наполниться в Одиночестве. Как правило, в моменты творческих кризисов. Там нет людей. Там только я и Акелла. Акелла - это лайка, очень похож на волка)) Никого к себе не подпускал, кроме хозяина базы (а он там редко бывает), но мы с ним как-то породнились. Наша первая встреча была не очень-то дружелюбной. Помню, спускаюсь к морю (да, там помимо гор и леса есть море - море я не люблю, никогда в нём не купаюсь, но, учитывая тот факт, что я бываю на своей тайной базе исключительно не в сезон, море мне не доставляет каких-либо неудобств, напротив - прекрасные закаты), а там он бегает за чайками. Собак никогда не боялась (даже огромных и злых - у меня чувство страха какое-то атрофированное что ли, а может, это из-за того, что не боюсь, что моё тело пострадает, не боюсь смерти), поэтому и направление своего движения менять не стала. Он подбегает ко мне и рычит. глаза, понятное дело, "полны любви и нежности"))) Я останавливаюсь и смотрю ему в глаза...
Кстати, это моё тайное знание, и тебе его открою, конечно же)) Когда сталкиваешься со злой собакой (она не виновата в том, что злая, её люди такой сделали), нужно остановиться перед ней и смотреть ей в глаза, внимательно смотреть, пытаться заглянуть прямо ей в душу. Что бы она ни делала - не отводи взгляд. Как бы не по-себе тебе не было бы - не отводи взгляд. Смотри внимательно! Смотри в её душу. Смотри до тех пор, пока она сама не отведёт взгляда. Когда она отведёт взгляд - она как бы скажет тебе, что ты победил, что она не враг тебе и ты не враг ей. Но гладить сразу не стоит. Она может принять это за опасность - мол, втёрся в доверие и хочет мне сделать больно. Просто побудь рядом, походи с ней, если она захочет прогуляться с тобой. Разговаривай с ней - откройся и доверься, точно так же, как она доверилась тебе, когда отвела взгляд. И постепенно можно и потрепать за ухом и по голове погладить. Если она, опять-таки позволит, будет рычать, лучше не гладь. Просто ей это может быть дико и непонятно. Из таких вот ситуаций получаются крепкие дружеские отношения с собаками)) Не на одной проверено (был среди них и наполовину волк, кстати))
Собственно, после применения моего тайного знания, мы с Акеллой и породнились. До этого его никак не звали, он сбежал от хозяина и прибился в горах на этой базе. Собственно, Акелла - моя идея. Очень уж он похож на того светлого волка)) Он, кажется, непротив этого имени - всегда отзывается. Вот мы с ним и пребываем там в моменты моих очередных Поисков))

Очень тебя понимаю в твоих словах "я бы остался там навсегда")) Природа величественна и прекрасна! Она носитель тайных знаний, наших с тобой корней, нашей сути! И когда я научилась её слышать в 12 лет, многое для меня изменилось и я благодарна ей за это! Поэтому и в тебе такое желание - остаться в том месте... Сибирь, Канада, Исландия - всё это места с сохранившейся древней природой, которая мудра и готова говорить и поделиться своими знаниями с тобой. Ты это чувствуешь - собственный домик в лесу и волк, доверившийся тебе и преданно положивший голову на твои ноги в то время как ты у тёплого очага пишешь свой очередной литературный труд...))) 
Знаешь, Ягами Лайт, думаю, это и есть то, чего не хватает для полного созерцательного единения с самим собой. Даже больше этого! Это связь с космосом, со Вселенной! (ты и сам это ощутил, когда описывал небо!) Ведь не зря в лесу и в горах звёзды так невообразимо близки и ярки! Луна огромна. А Млечный Путь так явственен! Во всём есть смысл - так и здесь. Природа в таких местах сама говорит: "Посмотри, как космос здесь близок! Ты можешь протянуть руку и узнать много интересного! Стоит только захотеть. Стоит только услышать и почувствовать. Стоит только поверить!"
В чаще леса, закрывая глаза, ты можешь слышать множество голосов. Слышать сердцем. Это предки говорят. Те, кто были чище и мудрей, потому что были ближе к природе. И не просто были ближе - они прекрасно понимали, что являются её частью, у неё, как у матери, и учились этой необычной архаичной мудрости, которой практически не осталось в мире больших городов...

Хайникен звучит лучше)) Знаешь, два дня назад я пила как раз-таки Хайникен)) Одно из моих любимых)) Удивительно.
А как же без людей?)) Значит, пока что домик в лесу отодвигаются в будущее. Это не страшно. Тебе ещё многому нужно научиться у этих странных созданий)) Это тоже так знакомо)) Ещё открывать и открывать! А значит, нужно находиться среди них)) По крайней мере, пока они вызывают интерес, их оставлять никак нельзя. Как же ты без них? И как же они без тебя?

А я, думаю, лет через пять уже буду готова отправиться к природе. Во мне иссякает этот интерес. Но пока он есть - тоже никуда не денусь)) К тому же, честно признаюсь, с того момента, как я нашла тебя - многое перевернулось в моём сознании. Я в новых незнакомых и неожиданных обстоятельствах, о которых и не предполагала)) Мне нужно ещё о многом подумать в связи с этим - да, неожиданность для детектива, который привык всё просчитывать и знать наперёд))) Но мне не страшно - я верю тебе и в тебя.

----------


## Lawliet

> Так или иначе, все больше меня посещали мысли о том, насколько сильный вред получает наша природа. Перед нами столь огромный и красивый мир! А мы его рушим! Зачем!? Что за тяга к разрушениям? Я возвращался в город, первое что увидел, это алкоголик спящий на обочине, на въезде в город. Вот с чем у меня ассоциируется человечество и прогресс. Пьяное агрессивное, неуклюжее, вечно злое существо


 Вот-вот! Всё, что есть в природе уродливого и несуразного - исключительно дело рук человеческих. Это печальная правда! Раньше в горах можно было выпить воды из любого источника, теперь же не всякий чист. Потому что люди рубят, строят, забивают и пилят. И всё это они творят с живым существом, которое стонет от боли и настолько обескровлено, что не может защитить себя. Разве что только землетрясениями и цунами. Но и они не особо действенны - люди, как тараканы, чрезмерно живучи.
Да, твоя аналогия с алкашом - гениальна! Тут и добавить нечего))

И твоя двоюродная сестра - необыкновенный ребёнок! Мне она, по твоим описаниям, очень понравилась! Обычно с детьми контактов не имею (они меня боятся), а вот с ней - одно удовольствие пообщаться бы)) Приятно сознавать, что есть такие маленькие люди, способные вызывать в душе тёмную радость!)) да ещё и с таким именем - "Воскресшая". Интересная аналогия)) Воскресшая к жизни сила, способная подмять под себя множество, карающая неугодных и слабых)) Ох, как же интересно, какой она будет, когда вырастет!




> Не знаю как для других, но меня подобные слова, очень радуют ) Прям не могу улыбку с лица сбить ))


 Как и я не могу сбить улыбку с лица, когда читаю тебя)) Это взаимно, Ягами лайт!)))





> Никто не задавал вопрос мне про ник! Ты первая ) Хотя я так долго ждал его от других ))


 Ох, другие...как они только могли не поинтересоваться о самом главном? Не видят они смысла - не видят...




> Было время, я начал читать одну книгу, она называлась "Игра Эндера


 Я тоже хочу почитать! Скажи, пожалуйста, а кто автор? По твоим описаниям - это то, что мне нужно сейчас! К тому же, это своеобразная возможность, окунуться в тебя. Это для меня важно. Заранее, благодарю, за столь ценную информацию!))




> И чем больше читал, тем больше замечал схожесть с ним, в очень многом. Ну а так, как я считал его своим "отражением" то и ник я взял Эндер. Как то так )


 Даже мотивация выбора ника у нас похожа)) Кстати, в моей безумной голове появилась ещё одна мысль относительно твоего ника, пока ты был в отъезде, думы думались)) И вот: End - по английски означает "конец", "смерть" (это логические измышления, а не обучения английскому. Знаю, что английским ты хорошо владеешь. Я тоже, кстати, училась в классе с английским уклоном)), так вот и завершая целостность имени Эндер, я пришла к таким определениям, как "Смертник" (причём в моём понимании, "смертник" - превратник Дверей Смерти) и "Окончатель" (Вершитель вопросов жизни и смерти - тот, кто подводит Итог Жизни). Вот, мои Игры Разума)))

----------


## Lawliet

> Да, да! )) Наверное я не устану удивляться )) Все именно так! Просто стоит мне сказать кому-нибудь: "А что если я - это не я". То услышу что-нибудь вроде: "Ты чего!? Ты это - ты и все". Но не хочу я верить в это "и все". У меня есть вопросы, миллионы вопросов. И мне недостаточно этого "и все". Это так... Ограниченно


 Миллионы, триллионы вопросов!!! Неисчислимое множество легионов вопросов!!! Главное успеть! Даже в ущерб здравости рассудка, который и так улыбается улыбкой безумца)))




> Когда-нибудь я напишу про это рассказ, если ты уже этого не сделала )) Отойду немного от своей тематики маньяков, раздвоения личности, интриг, хитроумных планов, внутренней борьбы, самосовершенствования, душевнобольных и прочего, о чем буду писать )


 Нет, ещё не писала. Но эскиз к большой картине сделан уже давно)) Хотя я думала сделать эту идею основой для второй манга (как только завершу "Память Ноира", а это ещё не скоро...)) Я буду рисовать, а ты - писать))




> Это далеко не сумбурный сон ) Он довольно... Правдоподобен ) Вот я до сих пор помню свои кошмары, которые мучали меня в детстве. Хотя я об этом уже вроде говорил тут, или нет? Просто это не единственная моя тема на этом форуме, эта вторая. Если вторая, больше о психическом состоянии, то первая в целом просто обо мне. Где-то она должна быть тут, может читала


 Правдободобен, да. А кошмары мне так знакомы)) Они мне снятся (исключительно они) с 14 лет и по каждому можно написать картину или целую книгу. По крайней мере, в картинах я их часто воплощаю)) И от этих кошмаров с годами, как бы ужасны они ни были, мне всё меньше становится страшно при пробуждении на мокрой от холодной испарины подушке. О твоих кошмарах я читала (об этом не переживай) - очень знакомо! Вообще, хочу отметить, что многое у нас схоже в биографиях)) Поразительно))




> Мне всегда было сложно объяснить кому либо прелесть... Этакого определенного саморазрушения что ли. Ведь стоит попробовать все, разве не так? Столько всего есть неизведанного и притягательного, как в верху так и внизу, хотя внизу, зачастую гораздо более интересные вещи, скрываются под толщей темноты. И это радует


 Да, стоит, Ягами Лайт! Ещё как стоит! Да, всё чаще мне кажется что более интересные вещи только внизу и скрываются!)) И это не просто радует - не заню, у меня всегда от этой мысли какая-то зловеще-дрожащая радость))




> С каждым днем я все больше убеждаюсь в пользе одиночества. Последнее время, я замечаю что рядом с другими мне... Не так. Даже думать с ними тяжело. Они как то тормозят этот процесс. Нет, одиночество все же нужно, и чем чаще тем лучше


 Очень тяжело думать... Когда кто-то рядом, когда думаю, словно по мозгу чем-то острым ударяют...даже иногда ощущаю себя какой-то незавершённой и даже глупой. Потому что никак не могу в кучу мысли собрать. Они (мысли) словно пугаются и прячутся на задворки памяти, я их зову-зову, а они не выходят. От этого раздражение и злость бывают. По крайней мере, родители знают, что ко мне лучше не лезть с вопросами. Когда хочу говорить - говорю. Когда молчу - лучше ко мне не подходить, если жизнь дорога)) Уничтожу морально))
Поэтому, да, одиночество - наилучший генератор идей и собиратель мыслеформ))




> Разговоры с Демонами! )) Вот чего бы истинно хотелось. Эдакий Фауст с Мефистотелем. Я себе льщу, знаю ) Просто как уже говорил, считал это более чем возможным. Но никогда не думал, что шансы есть у меня


 Вовсе не льстишь! Знаешь, как раз-таки дело Тёмных разговаривать с Демонами)) Демоны со Светлыми не общаются - не о чем)) Шансы не просто есть - в этом не сомневайся. Тем более один Демон уже живёт в тебе и ты сам о нём говорил)) Так же, как и во мне - мой Демон))
Вот, кстати, "Фауст" - одно из любимейших произведений. Помнится, я даже принимала участие в постановке театральной и играла Мефистофеля (единственная роль, но зато какая))).

----------


## Lawliet

> Управление сном. Более или менее встречающееся явление. Но вот где искать об этом. Это вопрос


 На это мне нужно некоторое время - перерыть все мои демонические книги и прошерстить диски с информацией (ты уж прости, информации у меня так много, что сама часто не могу найти то, что мне нужно)... Могу лично от себя дать первый "совет": тебе это легко дастся, потому что ты знаком со Своей Игрой))
Всё начинается с суррогата, по большому счёту. Первые шаги - это представление в бодрствовании, что спишь. Закрой глаза (и главное - находись в такой позе, чтобы ты чувствовал себя не стеснённым, чтобы ты чувствовал себя комфортно. Можно лечь, но это может привести ко сну реальному, а нам этого не нужно пока) и пусти свои внутренние картинки своим ходом - пусть себе сменяют друг друга, не останавливайся ни на одной из них, старайся не думать (это тяжело! Но никто не говорил, что это будет просто))) о них, об их смысле и значении для тебя. Наблюдай за ними как бы со стороны, как будто смотришь фильм, новый фильм, сюжет которого тебе не известен. Нам кажется, что сны такими новыми фильмами и являются по своей сути, однако это не так! Всё это мы, но мы без контроля сознания.
Это нужно делать на протяжение нескольких дней, привыкнуть к этому состоянию. В любое удобное для тебя время - не принципиально.
Вот, следущим шагом будет: представить, что картинки эти есть сон. Осознанно назвать их сном и продолжить наблюдение за ними. Главное постараться всё-таки внушить себе, что это сон, и что сон этот тобой не контролируется. В тебе таким образом закладывается "приобретённый инстинкт".
Итак, с закрытыми глазами наяву ты видишь "сон" и говоришь себе о том, что ты ничего не можешь в нём изменить - ведь это сон. Это нужно для того, чтобы наяву понять механизм сна, который так похож на Игру. Т.е. другими словами ты даешь волю Игре в картинках и делаешь вид, будто она сама себе приятная и независимая от тебя.
Далее: после самовнушения мы запускаем механизм придания хаосу картинок сюжета. Всё тоже самое, только мысленно создаёшь сюжет и по своим желаниям развиваешь его (при этом говоря себе о том, что ты ничем не управляешь, а просто со стороны смотришь осмысленную, а не сумбурную картину). Вот, у нас сюжет развивается, а мы, вроде как бы и не властны ничего изменить, мы же типа спим))
Тут хочу пояснить - переход из одной фазы в другую осуществляется внутренним пониманием - ты сам поймёшь, что урок закреплён и у тебя получилось - главное не бояться, что ничего не получится. Скажу тебе, Ягами Лайт, что в таких вопросах, как бы это нелепо из моих уст не звучало (ведь в бога я не верю), главное - Вера! И не просто вера, а вера сердцем и разумением. Ты должен поверить в себя и в то, что у тебя всё получится - ни одной капельки сомнений не должно быть. Одно сомнение - шаг назад. "Я смогу! Я МОГУ!" - вот, что первостепенно.
Так, а вот дальше предпоследняя ступень - в этот интересный процесс мы подключаем себя. Смотрим сюжет с закрытыми глазами и вдруг произносим: "Черт побери, так это же сон! Я реально понимаю, что это сон! А если я понимаю, что это сон, значит я могу контролировать его! Я могу пойти туда, и увидеть преступление(к примеру)". И в своём разуме рисуешь картину, как действительно идёшь "туда" и видишь преступление (для подтверждения своих слов). "Ага, вот, и правда, преступление. Преступник скрылся и я должен его найти! И я знаю, куда он пошёл! Здесь же кровавые следы! Я пойду за ним". И ты идёшь по кровавым следам и знаешь, что ты найдёшь этого преступника! Впереди дома, узкие улочки без освещения, но ты видишь следы и идёшь по ним! "Ещё чуть-чуть! И я его найду! Здесь, за углом! Он, наверняка спрятался от слежки за теми картонными коробками! Он боится, что его поймают! Но я-то знаю, что он там!" И ты подходишь к этим коробкам. Чувствуешь тяжёлое дыхание того, кто за ними спрятан. "У меня в кармане пистолет. Я могу застрелить его!" И ты достаешь из кормана пистолет. И направляешь его на преступника. "НО! Я могу поговорить с ним!"
Вот ОНО!!! Самое главное! Неожиданный поворот сюжета! Ты можешь услышать, что говорит тебе человек, мысли которого тебе неведомы, даже если он и создан твоим воображением!!! Представляешь, какая возможность - побеседовать с преступником, маньяком-убийцей! А не просто палить в него из пушки. 
" Расскажи мне, что ты сделал? почему ты убил того человека? Почему стал убийцей"...
И! Слушай, что он скажет тебе! А он будет говорить. Слушай его, как реального человека, которого не знаешь, но которого очень хочешь послушать.
И после того, как ты выслушаешь его, ты сам решишь - застрелить или отпустить. И после того, как решишь, ты скажешь себе: "Это был сон. Я реально осознаю, что это был сон! Это был сон, который я контролировал! А теперь я проснусь!"
Открываешь глаза. Словно ты действительно пробудился.
И последним этапом будет совершение "сна наяву" перед сном реальным. Т.е., когда соберёшься спать (но только не будь в этот момент дико усталым))) - закрой глаза и повтори предпослеследнюю ступень. Она сольется с бодрствующим сознанием и перейдет в сновидение.
Каждый этап ты должен со всей тщательностью закрепить в своём сознании. Это дело не одной недели и не одного месяца. Слейся с этой своеобразной новой Игрой Сна - тебе понравится))

Потом уже можешь придумать себе какого-нибудь Демона и спрашивать у него обо всём, что хотел бы знать. Ну, или просто, обсуждать с ним волнующие тебя вопросы, делиться мнениями или путешествовать по всяким интересным местам)) У меня в осознанных снах тоже Демон, правда он с характером, не всегда появляется в своём обличие, ну, да ладно - пусть себе поэкспериментирует)) О многих вещах с ним говорю, и многое неведомое до, узнаю)) Ягами Лайт, это то, чего тебе особенно не хватает! И я верю в то, что тебе это понравится! И что у тебя всё получится - вообще не сомневаюсь!))
Надеюсь, повествование не было утомительным, старалась как можно компактней описать механизм)) Кстати, мой Демон мне его и подсказал в своё время))

----------


## Lawliet

> Неужели ты действительно знакома со всем тем о чем написала выше? Мне кажется имей я такие возможности, я бы совсем отвернулся от мира и ушел в них и их совершенствование


 Да, и моё знакомство с этим всем началось в 12 лет, когда стали приходить первые видения)) Я многого о себе не рассказывала - не всё, наверное, нужно рассказывать (именно здесь). Всё из-за моей привычки - мало говорю в жизни, а так, как с тобой откровенна ещё ни с кем и никогда не была - это правда! И если ты спросишь, отвечу на любой, абсолютно любой вопрос)) Впрочем, как и ты отвечаешь на мои вопросы))
Собственно, практически так и произошло)) Я "выхожу" в мир довольно-таки редко. Так, выглядываю - не началась ли война)) Совершенствую - это настолько особенно для меня, что не могу описать!)) Но всегда понимала, что когда-то придёт момент поделиться этим с таким же, как я)) Это ты))




> Кстати. Вот и сегодня в личке я увидел сообщение от очередного человека, который не верит что мне 17, а гораздо больше. А когда я сказал что это так, то снова услышал что я человек-индиго ))) Скоро и меня в этом убедят )) Зашел из далека, как обычно. Если не секрет твой возраст? Вдруг и ты "индиго" ))) Можешь написать в личку, а можешь и послать куда подальше )))


 Они не верят, потому что ты действительно необыкновенный)) Впрочем, к вопросу об "индиго" - во времена моей молодости не было такого определения)) Но могу сказать со всей определённостью, что и ты и я - несомненно они и есть)) Всегда одни и понимаемые исключительно друг другом - это удел "индиго". Я уже не ребёнок, а повзрослевшая версия, так сказать)) С детства понимала, что что-то не так (в среднестатистическом понимании), в общем-то из-за индиговой окраски в жизни много дерьма было ( об одном, связанном с психушкой, было уже мной сказано - момент предательства родителей))) Постепенно я обо всём расскажу, конечно, если ты захочешь это услышать. Как только я начала читать с момента "Вот сегодня в личке..." - сразу поняла, что ты спросишь о моём возрасте))) Видишь, как я тебя понимаю)) И тоже захожу издалека)) Что же, мне 26 лет. Хотя, знаешь, в магазине сигареты и алкоголь в большинстве случаев я покупаю только тогда, когда в моей сумке с черепами есть паспорт. Не хотят они продавать мне алкогольную и табачную продукцию - не верят, что совершеннолетняя. Не всегда, но в большинстве случаев, как отмечалось мной выше)) Да и большинство людей, с которыми сталкивает меня жизнь говорят почему-то, что я выгляжу лет на 20... Даже не знаю, мне казалось уже лет в 16, что я стара - пусть не физически, но духовно. И, знаешь, в 17 лет я была практически такой же, как ты)) Сейчас я ещё старее внутри)) А если учесть тот факт, что жизнь моя завершится в 40 лет - то, да, я действительно стара)) Некоторым детям "индиго" не дано жить слишком долго - их мозг не выдерживает от возможностей и мыслеформ)) Но и до преклонной старости я доживать не хотела никогда - так что всё правильно. Как и должно быть. С того самого момента, как в 12 лет я узнала, что жить буду до сорока))
И я всегда понимала, что слишком много могу, слишком много знаю и слишком ко многое стремлюсь познать. Как будто всю жизнь боюсь не успеть ВСЕГО. А человеческое тело и человеческий мозг для такой нагрузки не созданы. Я сжигаю себя каждый день - но по другому жить не хочу и не буду))




> Но. Ведь есть те, кто это вдалбливает. Те, кому это выгодно. Я хочу найти этих Тех. Увидеть их. Тех кто дергает за ниточки. Ведь они есть. Я предпочитаю обрезать ниточки, связывающие меня, как и ты ) Хотя я, чуть не подвергся их влиянию одно время


 Ты знаешь с одним таким, дёргающим за ниточки мне довелось посвстречаться в жизни. Возможно он не такой, как остальный дёргающие, но про него могу сказать следущее: достойный враг, достйный человек. Как бы странно это не звучало... Может, они тоже особенные? Но их мало и своими руками они ничего не делают - выбирают объект для манипуляции - и манипулируют. Правда, в данном случае, не только объектом, а ещё и целым стадом))
Через Их влияние всё равно, как ни крути, а пройти надо. Это очередное препятствие, которое мы или преодолеваем или нет. Борьба, всегда борьба - за самого себя. Но без борьбы не было бы движения в познании себя))




> Это верно. Ведь я почти присоединился к "овечкам". Меня почти переделали. Но... Не получилось. Но ведь есть и другие, незамутненные сознания, которые аккуратно подвергаются чужому влиянию. Одиночки против целых армий. Неравный бой


 Главное - качество, а не количество))) Тебя же так и не переделали - вот, в чём суть))
А мне бы хотелось принять участие в войне и умереть на поле боя - это было бы правильно для меня))




> А для чего именно резать? Интересно


 У меня пытливый ум. Для того, чтобы понять, мне нужно на собственной шкуре это испытать)) Для того, чтобы ЗНАТЬ))

----------


## Lawliet

> Я хочу использовать то, что смогу. Различными методами. " и "Ты что? ) Когда мне довелось услышать об этом давно, в детстве, я тут же загорелся желанием использовать весь мозг, на полную катушку и даже больше, если бы можно было )) И все еще впереди ))


 Ох, как же это мне знакомо, Ягами Лайт!!! Это разрушает мой мозг уже много лет, но это грандиозно!! Это больше жизни! Больше дыхания! Больше меня!
А ведь есть существа в нашей Вседенной, у которых мозг функционирует на 100%!))
И, кстати, совсем нелогичное отступление - мне очень-очень понравился твой аватар!))




> Сейчас как никогда я чувствую желание окончить жизнь подобных мразей


 Ага!!! И во мне то же чувство! Убийство - это право, имеющееся у каждого человека. И я воспользовалась бы этим правом относительно "физических устранителей" Иных без сомнений! Возможно, однажды я приду к этому, ничему не удивлюсь. Но Иные для меня святы и любая несправедливость по отношению к ним - воспринимается всегда очень эмоционально, во мне вскипает гнев, который редко появляется (разве что, только в такие вот моменты),  - слишком много боли! И боли несправедливой! А так не должно быть!




> Да, да )) В конце концов так я к этому и отнесся ) Просто это был самый трудный урок. Единственное что могло... Сделать больно. Даже предательство верного друга (предположим он есть) мне сейчас было бы не страшно. Но все оказалось не зря. Хороший урок, мне даже понравилось ))


 Да, самый трудный - правда. Но ведь самые трудные уроки, как правило, многому и учат. Всё, как всегда, со смыслом)) И больно - очень больно...




> А затем я узнал что по "теневому гороскопу" я отношусь к химере. И описана она была как крайне лживое и лицемерное существо, способное всегда менять свои маски. Это просто идеальное высказывание обо мне. К тому же это не раз помогало мне, с другими людьми. Которые по сути не достойны были ничего кроме лжи и моей очередной маски


 Ну, конечно, как же, Ягами Лайт и вдруг не окажется Химерой))) Читала я про этот "теневой" гороскоп  - сразу, как узнала число твоего рождения)) Знаешь, вот с масками у меня особенно трепетное отношение)) Я стараюсь использовать их в большей части своих картин и литературной писанине)) как и белые перчатки, не знаю, почему, но это сочерание меня всегда гипнотизирует))
Так и любовь - тоже химера...и однажды мы не успеваем одеть маску при встрече сней...




> Знаешь. Нас точно никто не поймет ))) Аналогичное я сказал бы и тебе )))


 И здесь мы солидарны)))




> P.S. Ух... Мда, ну что ж, дописал )) А ты не бойся, пиши сколько сможешь, это только лучше )) Не умею я выражать признательность. Но это обычно с другими. А тебе я скажу огромное спасибо, за то, что ты есть! за то, что появилась тут! так внезапно и неожиданно! Помогла мне принять себя! )) Спасибо тебе )))


 Я вот сижу и улыбаюсь, Ягами Лайт))) Это самые-самые-самые-самые...даже не знаю, какое определение им лучше дать этим твоим словам, которые заставляют меня улыбаться так долго!))) И БЕЗУСЛОВНО - СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ!)))




> Ах да. Если будет интересно и если ты еще не читала, то вот моя первая тема. Было это давно, многое поменялось думаю. Но. Если интересно


 Конечно же интересно! Обязательно прочту! Спасибо!))

Целая поэма получилась)) Спасибо за внимание :Wink:

----------


## Статист

Приведу-ка я цитатку из любимой книжечки



> Если не больше... Каждый человек где-то - пусть даже в самой глубине души - чувствует себя этаким пупом земли, единственным и неповторимым, самой-самой важной персоной на свете. И в чем-то это, как ни странно, соответствует истине. И даже не потому, что весь Мир для человека существует фактически только в его собственном восприятии, так что для самого человека центр Мира, ключевая точка в самом деле совпадает с его "я". Дело в том, что каждый человек ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО уникален и неповторим. В Мире есть только что-то одно, что он может делать лучше, чем кто бы то ни было другой. И именно делая это, он может наиболее эффективно развиваться с точки зрения энергетической эволюции его индивидуального сознания. Помнишь,  мы  говорили с тобой когда-то о дхарме?.. Поэтому, рассуждая о серой массе, о среднем обычном человеке, нужно отдавать себе отчет в том, что такой вещи вообще не существует в природе. Под обычным человеком следует понимать человеческое существо, обладающее некоторым средним для человечества в целом удельным уровнем энергии. Именно это ограничивает его возможности и не дает проявиться тому грандиозному творческому потенциалу - в самом широком смысле - который скрыт в каждом из  нас . В КАЖДОМ!!!  Нас  обманывает и уничтожает наше чувство собственной значительности. И только потому, что  мы  неправильно им пользуемся. Тысячелетиями  мы  все время допускаем одну и ту же ошибку:  нам  ИЗНАЧАЛЬНО кажется, будто  мы  УЖЕ ЕСТЬ  ИЗБРАННЫЕ .  Мы  не желаем понять тот простой факт, что чувство собственной значительности присутствует в  нас  для того, чтобы указать  нам :  мы  МОЖЕМ  СТАТЬ   ИЗБРАННЫМИ . Но в силу своей тупости, лени, я не знаю, чего еще,  мы  не хотим признать, что для того, чтобы  СТАТЬ   ИЗБРАННЫМИ ,  нам  необходимо долго и упорно РАБОТАТЬ. Талантливость здесь ни при чем. Творчество - побочный продукт энергетического развития.  Стать   избранным  означает не  стать  великим творцом "чего-то там", а обрести способность осознанно творить самого себя. А творение "чего-то там" или "чего-то тут" - чисто технический аспект, который прикладывается к этому автоматически.  Мы  - существа, естественным правом которых является право свободного выбора. Любому из  нас  позволено все. Теоретически. А практически все определяется энергетическим правом. Ты можешь делать все, на что у тебя хватит энергии. Ты можешь делать также и то, на что ее не хватит, но тогда у тебя неизбежно возникнут проблемы. И чем на большее ты замахнулся, тем круче будет результат. Всего-навсего... И справиться с возникшими вследствие такого расклада неприятностями ты сможешь только если выработаешь в себе устойчивое - несгибаемое - да? как там у Карлоса? - намерение изменить свой энергетический статус. То есть,  стать   избранным .  Избрать  самого себя в качестве субъекта и объекта осознанной эволюции... Если же человек считает себя  избранным , а на самом деле им не является, и ничего не делает для того, чтобы таковым  стать , то он попросту на каждом шагу получает от жизни по мозгам. И это - его проблемы. Проблемы несоответствия его реального энергетического шаблона тому, в который он пытается себя втиснуть и который не в состоянии контролировать из-за хронической нехватки энергии. Практически все наши проблемы порождены нашей же собственной дурацкой привычкой выдавать желаемое за действительное, нашим самым главным и самым разрушительным пристрастием - пристрастием к перманентному вранью, прежде всего - самим себе. Ну, а из него уже вытекает вранье всем окружающим, и сама наша жизнь превращается в нескончаемый круговорот вранья.


  Выделю.



> Тысячелетиями мы все время допускаем одну и ту же ошибку: нам ИЗНАЧАЛЬНО кажется, будто мы УЖЕ ЕСТЬ ИЗБРАННЫЕ . Мы не желаем понять тот простой факт, что чувство собственной значительности присутствует в нас для того, чтобы указать нам : мы МОЖЕМ СТАТЬ ИЗБРАННЫМИ .


  МОЖЕМ СТАТЬ ИЗБРАННЫМИ.

----------


## Каин

В этой цитате из книжки, понятие "избранный" не несёт той настоящей смысловой нагрузки, которая делает избранного избранным. Ведь "упорно работать", как раз таки противоречит значению слова "избранный". Мы не можем по своей воле становиться избранными: избранный это судьба и больше никак.

P.S. Хотя, еще быть может, автор этой книги имел самое узкое значение слова "избранный". К примеру, для того, что бы человеку стать депутатом госдумы, ему нужно сильно постараться, что бы его избрали.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Почему я должен бороться, сопротивляться с самим собой? Почему все кого я знаю, стараются меня переделать, изменить!? Я хочу быть собой. Использовать то, что я могу в себе, а не подавлять это. Я вас не понимаю.


 Ну, ведь и ты, по твоим-же собственным словам, стремишься "переделать под себя" окружающих, а они(окружающие) этому сопротивляются. Так же и окружающие стремятся, опять же по твоим словам,"переделать тебя под себя". 
И тут,кто-кого. Впрочем, ты сам-же и говоришь, что у тебя лучше получается  "манипулировать" окружающими ввиду явного умственного превосходства. 
То есть, ты вроде как "побеждаешь" в этой игре:"кто-кого". Единственное, что тебя "гложет", так это "нетерпеливость". Хочется "все и сразу".Тут можно посоветовать "набраться терпения" и "не требовать слишком многого",довольствуясь малым. 
 Так, люди колеблются между желанием перемен и желанием стабильности(страшатся перемен). Изменения должны быть плавными и постепенными, резкие изменения граничат с катастрофой.

----------


## Игорёк

Эндер, извини за такой вопрос, но можешь ли ты показать пример своей манипуляции, что-нибудь из личного опыта ? 
 Вероятно в силу слабости собственного ума я не могу продставить как например мной сможет манипулировать 17 летний, пусть и гениальный, парень, если конечно это не насилие или шантаж, а именно манипауляция основанная на лести и лжи.

----------


## Статист

> В этой цитате из книжки, понятие "избранный" не несёт той настоящей смысловой нагрузки, которая делает избранного избранным. Ведь "упорно работать", как раз таки противоречит значению слова "избранный". Мы не можем по своей воле становиться избранными: избранный это судьба и больше никак.
> 
> P.S. Хотя, еще быть может, автор этой книги имел самое узкое значение слова "избранный". К примеру, для того, что бы человеку стать депутатом госдумы, ему нужно сильно постараться, что бы его избрали.


  Покажите хоть одного человека, который получил на халяву все.В жизни, а не в кино.

----------


## Эндер

> Выделю.
> 
>  МОЖЕМ СТАТЬ ИЗБРАННЫМИ.


 Не вижу смысла в выделении. Неужели вы думали я поленюсь прочитать все? Ну да ладно. По поводу сказанного. Я не хочу быть избранным. Мне этого мало.
Но знаете ) Ваш подход ко мне интересен. По крайней мере Так, меня еще никто не пытался поменять )




> Впрочем, ты сам-же и говоришь, что у тебя лучше получается  "манипулировать" окружающими ввиду явного умственного превосходства.


 Вот что мне не нравится. Я не хочу так говорить. Но уже столь огромное количество людей талдычат мне о умственном превосходстве. Почему? Должен заметить, что чем чаще я это слышу, тем меньше хочется в это верить. Все таки я думаю это не так (специально для Игорька, данная фраза уже относится к легенькой манипуляции, но если я буду выделять каждый такой момент, никто не захочет со мной общаться, да и мне будет не интересно, извини Zanuda))




> Единственное, что тебя "гложет", так это "нетерпеливость". Хочется "все и сразу".Тут можно посоветовать "набраться терпения" и "не требовать слишком многого",довольствуясь малым.


 Ну ты что? Не совсем так. Разве я о чем то прошу? Я очень терпелив. Мне это может и не нравиться, но все же. Мне нужно все и сразу. Но это не значит, что так и будет.




> Эндер, извини за такой вопрос, но можешь ли ты показать пример своей манипуляции, что-нибудь из личного опыта ? 
>  Вероятно в силу слабости собственного ума я не могу продставить как например мной сможет манипулировать 17 летний, пусть и гениальный, парень, если конечно это не насилие или шантаж, а именно манипауляция основанная на лести и лжи.


 Ну ты знаешь... Такое не просто объяснить. К тому же я не раз говорил. Что происходит это спонтанно. Просто видишь что можешь это сделать и делаешь. Внутренний инстинкт что ли. Можно брать простейшие вещи. Например рассорить двух своих друзей. Для начала вопрос. Зачем? Причин бывает много. Например тебе просто не выгодна их близкая дружба и отодвигание тебя, на второй план. Особенно если эта "дружба", построена ими на лжи. Ну и просто ради интереса. Тоже как причина. Здесь можно пользоваться даже простейшей вещью, как провокация. Нагнетание обстановки и прочее. Самое главное, чтобы никто этого не увидел. Тогда все будет гораздо сложнее, да и опаснее для самого тебя. Поэтому я зачастую выбираю такой способ. Рассорить их так, чтобы выглядело это, будто бы я всеми силами, пытался удержать и скрепить их дружбу. Таким образом я еще выйду и героем из ситуации. Имея двух рассореных друзей, которые тут же начнут искать поддержки уже в тебе. При том как один, так и другой. Тебя попробуют тянуть как одеяло, то в одну сторону, то в другую. И конечно никто даже и думать не будет, что именно этого ты и добивался. Даже если ты потом им об этом скажешь, у них включиться в голове ограничитель, который будет все отрицать. Они же сами и будут тебе твердить, что все не так, что они сами дошли до этого. От этого на душе становится еще веселее ) Можно например провиниться перед человеком, но сделать все так, что вину будет чувствовать Он, за совершенный Тобой, перед Ним проступок. Замечательная вещь. Ты совершил перед человеком проступок. Он тебя в этом винит. Можно например брать жалостью или лестью. Для начала стоит очень искренне просить прощения. Обычно этим и заканчиваются подобные ссоры между людьми. Человек провинился, человек извинился. Но Я то хочу, чтобы он еще и почувствовал себя виноватым. Ты получаешь его прощение. Но на этом не заканчиваешь. Ты продолжаешь твердить, как больно тебе на душе, от того, что ты сделал. Говорить как сильно ты страдаешь. Естественно делать это надо правильно и очень правдиво, тут зачастую слова которые нужно говорить, сами приходят в голову. У человека потихоньку складывается ощущение, что из за него, тебе приходится страдать. Конечно это всего лишь небольшое ощущение, до законченной идеи это еще далеко. Ведь так сложно вложить, какую либо идею, человеку в голову. Тут стоит приводить различные аргументы твоих страданий. Того, как они тебе теперь мешают жить, но обязательно говорить: "Я знаю что я этого достоин. Я перед тобою провинился и обязан нести наказание. Я все равно чувствую что ты, никогда не простишь меня. И ты сделаешь правильно" Это все конечно утрированно, но передает суть. Человек уже винит себя в твоих мучениях. Главное чтобы выглядело все так, что за маленький проступок, ты несешь несоизмеримо большее наказание. Тут у этого человека, может включиться его внутренне чувство справедливости. Мол он страдает гораздо больше, нежели должен. Да и вообще, он ни в чем по сути не виноват. Ну а тут уже дело техники, главное пройти самые трудные места и потом дожимать человека, до нужного тебе результата. Еще можно манипулировать человеком таким образом, что он будет думать, что ты даешь ему полную свободу, в то время как на самом деле, ты подкинешь ему единственно верный ход, который конечно будет нужен тебе. Хотя человек будет думать, что из всех своих свободных ходов, он сам избрал именно этот. Есть интересный способ, во время спора, резко задать человеку какой либо вопрос, давая ему лишь два варианта ответа. Например сказать: "Ты способен назвать себя умным человеком!? Да или нет?" Человек затормозит. И здесь желательно чтобы была публика. Один на один, это принесет мало толку. А люди заметят его... Нерешимость. И потихоньку пойдут на твою сторону. Зачастую человека можно убедить в чем либо, лишь поменяв название (но не суть) определенного вопроса. Таким образом человек показывает свою решимость по первому вопросу и свою толерантность по второму. Пускай даже второй вопрос означал тоже, что и первый. Человек согласился с тобой, сам того не понимая. При этом еще считая себя героем. Это вообще замечательная вещь, заставлять человека верить что он - Избранный. А ты мол, жалкая пешка рядом с ним. Не забывайте я утрирую. Человек так хочет услышать от кого-нибудь что он необычен и уникален. Чувствовать себя победителем, хотя по сути он тебе проиграл. Я не добиваюсь победы. Я добиваюсь того, что мне нужно. Иногда можно пожертвовать и собственной победой, проиграть, дабы еще сильнее получить контроль над человеком. В итоге ты все равно в выигрыше. Например сейчас, я влился в компанию незнакомых мне людей, всего за 2 или 3 дня. Сейчас я вызываю просто интерес к своей личности с их стороны. Хотя удивить и заинтересовать других всегда тяжело. Но одно дело влиться в компанию. На самом деле это чертовски легко, если это надо. Другое дело занять там главенствующую роль. Хочу отметить, не роль Лидера, а роль того, кто управляет этим Лидером, сам оставаясь в тени, при этом с виду, являющимся обыкновенной частью компании. Вот например я уже говорил, что одно время перестал общаться со своими друзьями. Там я позиционировал себя как скрытого лидера, который управляет лидером формальным. Другом Мишей. При этом сам я как бы был молчаливой частью этой компании. Но, ведь сомнения одолевают. После всего мною сказанного выше, так и хочется сказать мне, что я все это придумал и что у меня слишком завышена самооценка. И меня одолевали подобные сомнения. Ведь не могу же я быть столь... Непогрешимым. И вот недавно я снова начал с ними общаться. Что я узнал от одного из друзей, что был в той компании. Он умолял меня вернуться к ним. Попробую передать его слова: "Когда ты был с нами, Миха говорил нам куда идти. Но куда идти выбирал именно ты. Иногда поддерживая иллюзию его лидерства, изредка соглашаясь с ним, при том тогда, когда тебе это действительно было нужно. Но когда ты ушел, он стал "тираном", теперь все решает он и меня например никто не слушает" Но надо заметить что тут отчасти виноват я, ведь именно этот самый Миша, был моим наверное наиболее любимым экспериментом. Я растил из него себя. Он все же не был совсем глупым. Я всегда обожал наши "игры", когда мы пытались перетянуть на свою сторону большинство (которое и вовсе не понимало что ими пользуются). От этого собственно я и развил в себе умение одному спорить со многими людьми. Это конечно всегда тяжелее, спорить с большинством, не имея за своей спиной никакой поддержки. Зато очень познавательно. Правда "играл" я с ним лишь для того, чтобы он думал что он со мной на равных. На самом деле я никогда так не считал. Но мне нужно было что бы он, считал именно так. Периодически давая ему побеждать. Если у тебя нет гордости, это совсем не сложно. А у меня её нет. Хотя зачастую нужно сделать вид что она есть, иначе люди заподозрят неладное. Но опять же, все описанное мной, лишь малая часть всего. Конечно никто не будет выкладывать свои карты. Да и опять же, это описание простых вещей, которые происходили у меня сами по себе. Но и развить я это тоже пытался. А это приносит и вовсе чудесные плоды. Но и описать это было бы куда труднее. Если это вообще возможно. Думаю я достаточно сказал.
Да даже твои слова: "Вероятно в силу слабости собственного ума я не могу продставить как например мной сможет манипулировать 17 летний, пусть и гениальный, парень" Ты поставил себя "дурачком" из меня сделал избранного гения. Уже манипуляция. И делает это каждый. Но конечно я не говорю людям что я все это вижу. Они очень расстроятся, поняв что их раскрыли и все их попытки до смешного просты и открыты, тому, кто видит это. А нам ведь этого не надо Игорек )
 Конечно ты должен понимать что это мое "откровение" - единичный случай, больше ты ничего подобного от меня не услышишь, да и устроенно это откровение было на самом деле совсем не для тебя, ты уж извини )

----------


## Эндер

Ну что ж L ) Меня отвлекли, но теперь я тут ) Кстати, пока не работал интернет, начал писать новый рассказ, надеюсь будет не хуже прошлых.




> Ягами Лайт, ты меня вдохновляешь делать то, чем никогда особо не отличалась - много говорить)))


 Вот вот ) И для меня впервые, подобные огромные по своим размерам разговоры ))




> Вечно взъерошенное создание, с темными кругами под глазами или от бессонницы или от тёмно-серых теней, футболки и джинсы на размер, а то и на два больше, мрачный и угрюмый взгляд, который не всякий может вытерпеть (большинство он или пугает или вызывает думы о том, что я "всё про них знаю")), а это раздражает)


 Его образ мне очень нравится. Пусть я и не такой ) Мне свойственен разве что взгляд, да и то, отчасти. В моем внешнем виде, все как правило аккуратненько подогнано друг под друга. При этом вид потрепанный. Этакая... Потрепанная собранность. Иногда может даже немного пафосность. Но только так, для размытия образа. Не люблю пафос. А взгляд... Это да ) Он на многое способен. Иногда главное сделать правильный взгляд. Правда лучше всего у меня получается именно напугать им человека )) Холодный и пустой ) Как будто в жизни для меня, нет ничего святого и ничто не способно остановить меня. Люди этого бояться ))




> характерная сутулость из-за постоянного (сколько себя помню, только и делаю, что рисую - это для меня воздух!)


 Тоже сутулый. Правда в большинстве своем из-за походки. А то что рисуешь ) Как бы можно было увидеть твои рисунки? ))




> (обожаю книги - из бумаги, с запахом типографской краски! И чем потрёпанней она, тем лучше! Поэтому люблю библиотеки))


 И тут мы схожи )) Хотя давно не был в библиотеке, да и найти там что либо интересное, в последнее время сложно.




> Одиночка, а уж сколько подозрительности из-за постоянного поиска смысла))...по крайней мере, наиболее характерные совпадения))...


 Ну тут думаю даже не стоит ничего уточнять )))




> Так, здесь я могу забежать вперёд - не буду портить тебе просмотр (он и так нелёгок - 37 эпизодов, правда смотрелись они мной как-то на одном дыхании)


 И правильно ) Очень не люблю, когда кто то рассказывает что будет. Зато очень обожаю самому предполагать будущее. Все что я мог бы прогнозировать это то, что Лайт однозначно начнет убивать всех, кого ни попадя, лишь бы скрывать себя. Убийством преступников не ограничиться )) Плюс как мне кажется рано или поздно и Лайт и L, заметят свою схожесть. Но вообще да, не стоит загадывать наперед ))




> да, мне нравится эта группа, у них такие кладбищенско-готические песни - всякий раз получаю удовольствие от прослушивания


 К сожалению не слышал их песен. Так может только отчасти. Хотя из музыки просто с ума схожу, когда слышу орган ))) Первая встреча с органом, однозначно была еще в детстве, при просмотре "Красавицы и чудовища". Да и в Суинни Тодде, музыка начинается с органа )) А вообще слушаю... Все. Точнее нет никакого направления, которое стояло бы выше другого.




> Кстати, это моё тайное знание, и тебе его открою, конечно же)) Когда сталкиваешься со злой собакой (она не виновата в том, что злая, её люди такой сделали), нужно остановиться перед ней и смотреть ей в глаза, внимательно смотреть, пытаться заглянуть прямо ей в душу. Что бы она ни делала - не отводи взгляд.


 У меня все несколько по другому ) Мне наооборот лучше не смотреть в глаза животным, потому что всегда происходит две реакции. Либо после моего взгляда животное увяжется за мной и не будет отставать ни на шаг. Либо наоборот испугается настолько, что больше никогда ко мне не подойдет. Вот даже сейчас у нас живет собака, вот она кстати: Её подобрала моя мать. Явно было видно что собаку избивали. Убил бы. Столь напуганного и затравленного существа я еще не видел. Этим она напоминала мне меня. Так вот, спустя определенное время, она совсем перестала бояться и мою мать и брата. Но меня до сих пор боится как огня. Могу просто посмотреть ей в глаза и она уже начинает убегать. Хотя животных я очень люблю. Мне проще было бы убить нескольких людей, чем животное. Но мне все же ближе именно коты ) Не знаю почему, но именно они ) Вот они даже на смертном одре не попросят помощи, а будут хранить спокойное молчание )))




> Акелла - моя идея. Очень уж он похож на того светлого волка))


 Пробив Акелла, наткнулся на рассказ о волке Акелла, который сохранил свое лидерство в стае, о нем речь? ))




> "Посмотри, как космос здесь близок! Ты можешь протянуть руку и узнать много интересного! Стоит только захотеть. Стоит только услышать и почувствовать. Стоит только поверить!"


 Я хочу услышать ) Услышать все.




> А я, думаю, лет через пять уже буду готова отправиться к природе. Во мне иссякает этот интерес. Но пока он есть - тоже никуда не денусь))


 Не знаю )) Мне сложно было бы уйти, оставив все как есть )) По любому надо многое изменить. От многого избавиться и многое привнести. А уже потом, свершив нужное, можно и исчезнуть, оставив всех со всем тем, что хотелось бы им дать. Ну и иногда поглядывать, как они это используют ))




> Но мне не страшно - я верю тебе и в тебя.


 Знаешь. Ты первый человек который поверил в меня. Наверное этого мне и не хватало. Сам я в себя не верю. Но мне нужна вера в меня  другого человека, которому верю я )))

----------


## Эндер

> Приятно сознавать, что есть такие маленькие люди, способные вызывать в душе тёмную радость!))


 Потому я заранее и заручился её симпатией к себе )) Мало ли что ))




> Я тоже хочу почитать! Скажи, пожалуйста, а кто автор? По твоим описаниям - это то, что мне нужно сейчас! К тому же, это своеобразная возможность, окунуться в тебя. Это для меня важно.


 И как же мы все таки похожи ))) Я тоже отношусь к подобным вопросам, как к возможности окунуться в человека. По этому я всегда узнаю, что слушает человек, что читает, что смотрит. Да что там ) Как он ест. Как ходит. Как говорит. Для меня каждая деталь важна. Каждая из них говорит о многом и нельзя этого пропускать.
Чуть не забыл автора ) Орсон Скотт Кард "Игра Эндера". Обожаю догадываться до концовок. Но тут даже я не догадался, хотя бывает это исключительно редко и от этого, только интереснее.




> как "Смертник" (причём в моём понимании, "смертник" - превратник Дверей Смерти) и "Окончатель" (Вершитель вопросов жизни и смерти - тот, кто подводит Итог Жизни). Вот, мои Игры Разума)))


 Знала бы ты, как близко подвели тебя к ответу твои игры ))) Да, действительно, в той же книге Эндер, производное от имени Эндрю и даже там сказано о том, что означает это "финалист", это так же, одна из причин, почему я выбрал именно этот ник ))) Кстати, а где я говорил о классе с английским уклоном? Вроде об этом я не писал или писал? )))

----------


## Эндер

> Даже в ущерб здравости рассудка, который и так улыбается улыбкой безумца)))


 Ага )) Все чаще слышу что я ненормальный и безумен )) Но слышу от тех, от кого мне надо это слышать )))




> Хотя я думала сделать эту идею основой для второй манга (как только завершу "Память Ноира", а это ещё не скоро...)) Я буду рисовать, а ты - писать))


 А вот это крайне интересно. Очень бы хотелось прочитать первое твое творение. А на счет второго ))) Эта идея нравиться мне до невообразимости ))) Но рисовать я не умел, хотя и самому подобные мысли в голову приходили. Но с тобой Все возможно )))




> И от этих кошмаров с годами, как бы ужасны они ни были, мне всё меньше становится страшно при пробуждении на мокрой от холодной испарины подушке.


 Ну как ни странно, у меня не было привычного в его понимании испуга. Это был некий... Внутренний страх. Бесконтрольный. Я бы даже сказал безумный.




> Вообще, хочу отметить, что многое у нас схоже в биографиях)) Поразительно))


 Не то слово )))




> даже иногда ощущаю себя какой-то незавершённой и даже глупой.


 Да, да, именно глупым. Поэтому стоит не давать мозгу отдыхать, устраивая хотя бы небольшие экспериментики над теми, с кем находишься рядом. Правда этим, редко все ограничивается )))




> Помнится, я даже принимала участие в постановке театральной и играла Мефистофеля (единственная роль, но зато какая)))


 Хотел бы я это видеть ))) Интересно почему именно тебя решили сделать Мефистотелем? ))) Хотя если ты сама этого хотела, то тогда все ясно, остальное уже не сложно )))




> старайся не думать (это тяжело! Но никто не говорил, что это будет просто))) о них, об их смысле и значении для тебя.


 Словил себя на мысли, что в каждой картинке тут же вижу смысл. Буду пробовать избавиться от этого )




> Скажу тебе, Ягами Лайт, что в таких вопросах, как бы это нелепо из моих уст не звучало (ведь в бога я не верю), главное - Вера!


 Знаешь, наверное ты уже читала, о том, что я молился богу каждую ночь. Хоть и понимал что просто исполняю формальность, привычку. О вере тоже было сложно говорить. Но вчера я уже прекратил эту привычку. Все таки даже здесь нас используют. Я заметил один факт: "Почему я стою на коленях? Разве я хуже бога? Пред кем я должен склоняться и почему?" И хотя эта мысль посещала меня и раньше, но осознание её пришло недавно. Все таки я останусь при принципе "Я верю в себя, по силе равному и богу и сатане".




> "Черт побери, так это же сон! Я реально понимаю, что это сон! А если я понимаю, что это сон, значит я могу контролировать его! Я могу пойти туда, и увидеть преступление(к примеру)"


 А вот это бывало у меня часто само по себе. Хотя не полностью. Было полное осознание того, что я во сне, но все же менять что либо все равно не получалось. Обычно после таких снов, сам сон становиться реальностью и когда я просыпаюсь, мне нужно отходить некоторое время, чтобы понять, что все то, что я видел было сном. Например я потерял свой любимый брелок в реальности. Но в одном их таких снов я найду его. Я проснусь и все вроде будет как всегда. А потом я буду ходить по квартире и искать свой брелок, спрашивая у других где он. На что услышу удивленные возгласы о том, что брелок был мною потерян уже давно. И только в такой момент я понимаю, что брелок был найден лишь во сне. Но было это столь реально, что я действительно поверил в это. Это было как пример ))) У меня нет брелка ))




> "У меня в кармане пистолет. Я могу застрелить его!" И ты достаешь из кармана пистолет. И направляешь его на преступника. "НО! Я могу поговорить с ним!"
> Вот ОНО!!! Самое главное!


 О, от одного только прочитанного уже захватывает дух ))) Этому однозначно стоит учится ))) Правда я бы все же предпочел роль преступника ))




> Надеюсь, повествование не было утомительным, старалась как можно компактней описать механизм)) Кстати, мой Демон мне его и подсказал в своё время))


 Совсем нет )) Ничего утомительного )) Буду пробовать, жалко лишь времени, может я действительно нетерпелив, но это того стоит ))))

Извиняюсь за то, что еще не ответил на последующие посты. Постараюсь завтра )))

----------


## Игорёк

> Конечно ты должен понимать что это мое "откровение" - единичный случай, больше ты ничего подобного от меня не услышишь, да и устроенно это откровение было на самом деле совсем не для тебя, ты уж извини )


 для форума, ясень пень, тут ты меня не удивил)
Представил, но думаю твои примеры будут работать только в компании подростков, или наивных советских пенсионеров. Хотя конечно можно развиваться, и добиться чего-то среди взрослых опытных людей.
То что я предположил себя слабоумным, вовсе не манипуляция) я это говорил еще до того как знал тебя. Помню что где-то писал похожий пример про слабоумие и гениальность. Хотя можно предположить что ты обхитрил меня, остался доволен, при том что я остался при собственном мнений, но я так не считаю, уж извини. 
 В деле в карьере эти способности можно использовать, а вот в человеческих отношениях тебя ждет крах. Льстить таким образом можно не всегда. Человек поймет что что-то не так и ты станешь ему противен. 
Ты мне напоминаешь одного "друга" из юности. В свое время своей псевдо наивностью он добился больших результатов, делая так что я чувствовал себя умным, как бы выше его, но на самом деле цель была одна - я делал для него определенные действия, которые были ему выгодны. Что из этого ? спустя несколько лет я понял его. И если раньше я представлял разговоры с ним, сам искал и хотел общания, то тут в миг все прекратилось. Я понял что больше ничего не хочу иметь с ним. Я потерял к нему всяческий интерес. И с тех пор научился выкупать подобного рода льстецов моментально, а такие появлялись и после него. Если человек прикидывается наивным дружелюбным "дурачком", ради собственной выгоды, то это невозможно скрыть. Не научиться этому может только сосем глупый человек. Поэтому предпологаю что манипулировать мной невозможно. Другое дело есть одна нехорошая привычка - неумение говорить нет. Это некое свойство лоха, я начинаю мазаться, типа надо подумать и все такое. Но дело тут не в манипуляции, а в моих собственных страхах и комплексах из детства. От этого я традаю и по сей день, именно от этого. 

 На вопрос - "как ты думаешь ? ты умный человек или нет ?" задумываться начнет только дурак. Я понял к чему ты клонишь. умный не станет отвечать на него прямо, извернется. Это банальная игра слов. Дешевый ход применимый к глупцам. Человек пользующийся чужой наивностью в своих целях - человек бессовестный.

----------


## Эндер

> для форума, ясень пень, тут ты меня не удивил)


 Не угадал )




> Хотя можно предположить что ты обхитрил меня, остался доволен, при том что я остался при собственном мнений, но я так не считаю, уж извини.


 Господи. Было бы куда страшнее и опаснее, если бы ты так считал. Я стал бы бесполезен.




> Представил, но думаю твои примеры будут работать только в компании подростков, или наивных советских пенсионеров. Хотя конечно можно развиваться, и добиться чего-то среди взрослых опытных людей.


 И даже сейчас я добился своего результата. Спасибо тебе ))




> В деле в карьере эти способности можно использовать, а вот в человеческих отношениях тебя ждет крах.


 Отчасти ты прав. Но не совсем. В человеческих отношениях все просто гораздо сложнее, но от того и интереснее ))




> Льстить таким образом можно не всегда. Человек поймет что что-то не так и ты станешь ему противен.


 И до сих пор такого человека не нашлось )) Хотя я проводил подобные вещи даже с собственными родителями. Почему то я не могу вспомнить ни одного человека которому я противен. Потому как мне этого не надо. Хотя действительно, у меня все всегда идет просто идеально. Пока не доходит до самых высоких отношений. Вот там я до сих пор слишком слаб. Но время у меня еще есть, чтобы научиться.




> спустя несколько лет я понял его.


 Вот именно. Он позволил тебе понять его. Значит он уже не тот человек, о котором говорил я. 




> И с тех пор научился выкупать подобного рода льстецов моментально


 Тоже замечательное качество у людей )) Им тоже удобно пользоваться )) 




> Поэтому предпологаю что манипулировать мной невозможно.


 И это не менее замечательно )) Радует что лишь предполагаешь. Если бы был уверен, то тогда бы тобой точно было бы очень легко манипулировать.




> Другое дело есть одна нехорошая привычка - неумение говорить нет.


 Тоже есть нечто похожее.




> Дешевый ход применимый к глупцам.


 Да, забыл упомянуть. Именно о глупцах я там и говорил. Думал ты понял. О большинстве. Есть люди с которыми все гораздо интереснее и сложнее.




> Человек пользующийся чужой наивностью в своих целях - человек бессовестный.


 Я бессовестный. Но наивностью не пользуюсь. Наоборот, мне куда интереснее пользоваться законченными циниками и реалистами ))

----------


## Статист

Это мы поняли. А что вы даёте людям? Что есть у вас, что могло бы заинтересовать людей?   Чтобы им становилось лучше, чтобы они реально развивались, а не мнимо думали о своей значительности из-за ваших манипуляций? Чтобы они становились сильными, умными, добрыми, независимыми? Что вы сделали для них хорошего?

----------


## Эндер

> Это мы поняли. А что вы даёте людям? Что есть у вас, что могло бы заинтересовать людей?   Чтобы им становилось лучше, чтобы они реально развивались, а не мнимо думали о своей значительности из-за ваших манипуляций? Чтобы они становились сильными, умными, добрыми, независимыми? Что вы сделали для них хорошего?


 Вы определенно начинаете меня интересовать. Правда вы все равно не хотите увидеть всей картины в целом. Думаете я не понимаю то, что на самом деле я ничего не даю людям!? Думаете я не понимаю что только рушу жизни других!? А как вы думаете, откуда были мысли о собственном ничтожестве? Они проистекали отсюда. От этого понимания. Я всегда говорил, что считаю что без меня этот мир, был бы куда лучше. Что моя жизнь опасна. На самом деле, думаю на всей этой планете, есть только один человек, который возможно ценит мою жизнь.

----------


## Эндер

> Вы определенно начинаете меня интересовать. Правда вы все равно не хотите увидеть всей картины в целом. Думаете я не понимаю то, что на самом деле я ничего не даю людям!? Думаете я не понимаю что только рушу жизни других!? А как вы думаете, откуда были мысли о собственном ничтожестве? Они проистекали отсюда. От этого понимания. Я всегда говорил, что считаю что без меня этот мир, был бы куда лучше. Что моя жизнь опасна. На самом деле, думаю на всей этой планете, есть только один человек, который возможно ценит мою жизнь.


 Знаешь, мне мало того, что я сказал. Хочешь понять что именно меня беспокоит? Несмотря на все осознание своей никчемности, я с этим ничего не делаю. Мне плевать что я использую людей. Я ничего не чувствую. Я могу предположить когда мне стоит выразить горесть о своих поступках. Но лишь сыграть это. Пускай и умело. И скажи, что мне в таком случае делать? На самом деле ответ мне не нужен, но все же...

----------


## Эндер

Кстати спасибо. С вами мне совсем перехотелось ложиться спать. Так даже лучше.

----------


## Каин

> Покажите хоть одного человека, который получил на халяву все.В жизни, а не в кино.


 Возьми к примеру книгу "Сто великих гениев" и почитай оглавление, а то я замучаюсь тебе всех перечислять. Или быть может ты думаешь, что гениальность надо заработать?

----------


## Эндер

Кстати Статист. Ты был прав. На счет того что без противодействия все может усугубится. Я это чувствую. Какое то новое состояние. Очень интересное. Я хочу задать вам всем вопрос, пускай большинство и сочтут это бредом и завышенной самооценкой. Как не крути, а я все же сдерживал себя различными моральными законами и прочей ерундой. Они однозначно ограничивали меня. Стоит ли мне от них избавиться совсем? Мне интересно. Как я уже сказал, кто то отнесется к этому с обыкновенным весельем. А кто то, увидит шанс, спасти определенных людей от меня, если я и вовсе избавлюсь от ограничителей. Ваше мнение? Замечу что наиболее правильным было бы и вовсе промолчать и не отвечать мне. Это приведет меня в ступор. Но решать вам.

----------


## Эндер

Ну что ж. Мне пора ехать подавать документы. Будем надеяться меня собьет машина или что-нибудь в этом духе. По моему это было бы замечательно.

----------


## Эндер

Все вышесказанное мною, бред. Сейчас я это понимаю. Извиняюсь перед вами. Особенно перед тобой Игорек. Хотя знаешь. Женя звучит лучше.

----------


## Статист

> Возьми к примеру книгу "Сто великих гениев" и почитай оглавление, а то я замучаюсь тебе всех перечислять. Или быть может ты думаешь, что гениальность надо заработать?


  Ага. Эйнштейн пинал мужской половой .... и тут - БАЦ! Теория относительности и фотоэффект. На халяву ничего не бывает. На заборе тоже написано ... - а за ним, между прочим, дрова лежат. Книжки показывают только внешнее. 



> Вы определенно начинаете меня интересовать. Правда вы все равно не хотите увидеть всей картины в целом. Думаете я не понимаю то, что на самом деле я ничего не даю людям!? Думаете я не понимаю что только рушу жизни других!? А как вы думаете, откуда были мысли о собственном ничтожестве? Они проистекали отсюда. От этого понимания. Я всегда говорил, что считаю что без меня этот мир, был бы куда лучше. Что моя жизнь опасна. На самом деле, думаю на всей этой планете, есть только один человек, который возможно ценит мою жизнь.


 


> Знаешь, мне мало того, что я сказал. Хочешь понять что именно меня беспокоит? Несмотря на все осознание своей никчемности, я с этим ничего не делаю. Мне плевать что я использую людей. Я ничего не чувствую. Я могу предположить когда мне стоит выразить горесть о своих поступках. Но лишь сыграть это. Пускай и умело. И скажи, что мне в таком случае делать? На самом деле ответ мне не нужен, но все же...


   ТАК ПОМОГИ КОМУ-НИБУДЬ! Можешь дать денег человеку, который в этом реально нуждается - дай. Видишь, что можешь помочь людям(помириться/преодолеть комплексы) - сделай. На худой конец, можно пойти в хоспис, за больными убирать(я серьёзно).Правда, вначале - будет корёжить. Будет больно. И с этим не надо будет бороться, только осознать.




> Кстати Статист. Ты был прав. На счет того что без противодействия все может усугубится. Я это чувствую. Какое то новое состояние. Очень интересное. Я хочу задать вам всем вопрос, пускай большинство и сочтут это бредом и завышенной самооценкой. Как не крути, а я все же сдерживал себя различными моральными законами и прочей ерундой. Они однозначно ограничивали меня. Стоит ли мне от них избавиться совсем? Мне интересно. Как я уже сказал, кто то отнесется к этому с обыкновенным весельем. А кто то, увидит шанс, спасти определенных людей от меня, если я и вовсе избавлюсь от ограничителей. Ваше мнение? Замечу что наиболее правильным было бы и вовсе промолчать и не отвечать мне. Это приведет меня в ступор. Но решать вам.


  Дай-ка угадаю - пустота в грудной клетке и мысли нагадить другим? Даже не нагадить, а хуже?



> Все вышесказанное мною, бред. Сейчас я это понимаю. Извиняюсь перед вами. Особенно перед тобой Игорек. Хотя знаешь. Женя звучит лучше.


  Нет,не бред.

----------


## Каин

> Я хочу задать вам всем вопрос, пускай большинство и сочтут это бредом и завышенной самооценкой. Как не крути, а я все же сдерживал себя различными моральными законами и прочей ерундой. Они однозначно ограничивали меня. Стоит ли мне от них избавиться совсем? Мне интересно.


  Становиться ли тебе моральным уродом? Ответ очевиден, «нет». Что тебя по-настоящему ограничивает, то это как раз – таки твое внутреннее противоречие. Ты ни в чем не можешь определиться, ни вопросах, ни в действиях. Но, наоборот же,  это противоречие принимаешь за  широту (многогранность) своего мышления.
1.	Сомнение это удел слабых умов.
2.	Сомнение это удел сильных умов.

Можно долго и нудно рассуждать какое из этих утверждений правильно. Оба правильны, и возникает то самое внутреннее противоречие «сомневаться или не сомневаться»? Вот он коварный ограничитель. Почему «коварный»? Да потому что носитель (человек) этого противоречия принимает само это противоречие за многогранность своего ума. А что еще может быть лучше многогранности, не одногранность же?! А лучше может быть отыскать наилучшею грань, или по другому, найти золотую середину. То есть, я вижу следующие уровни в развитие (силе) ума.

По возрастающей:
1.	Видеть в предмете одно сторону.
2.	Способность видеть в предмете две стороны.
3.	Способность определить, какая сторона лучше.

Так что же правильней, сомневаться или не сомневаться? Как здесь возможно определится с ответом, тому человеку, который видит, что обеим этим сторонам есть равное место. Пойдем другой дорогой.
1.	Сомнение это удел сильных волей.
2.	Сомнение это удел слабовольных.
Для меня, очевидно, что второе утверждение куда вернее первого. Я выбираю «не сомневаться».

Теперь, что касается ума. Ум это способность в ситуации найти оптимальное решение при прочих равных решениях в наикратчайшее время. Оптимальное решение может быть только одно, а числительное «одно» не предполагает к себе такого подхода как «и то верно, и другое».

Ты можешь всю жизнь рассматривать в предмете его многогранность, но так и не извлечь из него никакой пользы. Другой же, может просто взять и вылепить из этого предмета желаемый ему результат: он может и не видеть в этом предмете многогранность, он видит только то, что ему выгодно. Да усмотри он все его аспекты, результат был бы лучше (возможно, что и тот же самый), но он все равно будет выше в развитие того, кто только наблюдает и ничего не может предпринять с этим предметом.

Можно признать то, что человек больше свершит полезного, тот, который уверен, нежели тот, который сомневается.
В общем, я хочу тебе сказать, что не тешь себя мыслью о своем внутреннем противоречие. Только разбив это противоречие человек способен развиваться. Сильный делает, умный знает.




> Ага. Эйнштейн пинал мужской половой .... и тут - БАЦ! Теория относительности и фотоэффект. На халяву ничего не бывает. На заборе тоже написано ... - а за ним, между прочим, дрова лежат. Книжки показывают только внешнее.


 Теория относительности была выведена гениальностью Эйнштейна (понятно, что он ее не в бреду записал), но сама его гениальность это дар природы.

----------


## Римма

* прислушалась к диалогу насчет слов *

всегда тоже считала, что слова - это внешнее, формальное проявление, а то, что заставляет их сказать - нуждается в более пристальном внимании. мотивы поступков и слов человека - вот что по-настоящему интересно. не столько что человек сделал, сколько ПОЧЕМУ он это сделал.

С Каином согласна насчет "Сильный делает, умный знает". Если нужны результаты, в какой-то момент нужно отбросить сомнения.

----------


## Игорёк

Эндер, 
написал тебе большое сообщение, но из-за проблем с инетом потерял его.. вот же чёрт!!! ((((((((((

----------


## Игорёк

Каин, 
Вероятно на это повлиял один человек (мой знакомый). Но мое мнение - сомнение это удел сильных людей. Между 2мя вариантами, для меня перевес в пользу таких. Бездействие в сомнений - удел слабых. Действие в сомнении - удел сильных.

----------


## Каин

> Каин, 
> Вероятно на это повлиял один человек (мой знакомый). Но мое мнение - сомнение это удел сильных людей. Между 2мя вариантами, для меня перевес в пользу таких. Бездействие в сомнений - удел слабых. Действие в сомнении - удел сильных.


 Тот, кто делает что-либо с уверенностью сильнее того, кто это делает в сомнениях.Взять самый банальный пример. Если драться с кем либо ты будешь с уверенностью, что ты победишь, то результат будет лучше, чем когда ты будешь сомневаться в своих силах. Я сам на себе это испытал. Дважды за месяц дрался с одним человеком. Первый раз был побит я, второй он. А все потому, что первый раз я был о его силе более высокого мнения. И только сомнение в своей победе привело к печальному результату.

Если бы я был уверен, что дам по роже вон тому грубияну, то непременно бы заткнул ему рот , но я сомневаюсь в этом и потому прохожу мимо.

 Александр Великий, завоеватель "пол мира" сильнейший человек в истории, считал что в его власти всех покорить. Всякий раз он демонстрировал свою уверенность в этом. Представить его сомневающимся человеком просто невозможно.

Сомнение в своих силах ограничивает эту силу. Уверенность в своей силе придает еще больше силы.

----------


## Игорёк

ну тут сложно поспорить)
Особенно про драку. Драчун из меня увы никакой. Дело в том - как можно быть уверенным в том чего никогда не делал ? Били меня всегда! Я помню только один случай, в 13 лет, когда 3 раза подряд вмазал по роже одному, тот отвернулся и закрылся. Я остановился, из жалости, или еще из-за чего. Но понимая это сейчас, будучи бессовестным циником, я бы измудохал его до полусмерти только с той позиции что это мне поможет для самоощущения себя мужчиной. 
Все остальные мои драки были не драками а избиением. Я ничего не мог сделать. Хотя всегда сопротивлялся, не помню чтоб закрывался, несчитая групповых избиений.
 Тут у меня нет сомнений.
Сомнения в том можно ли быть мужчиной если ты не имеешь возможности постоять за себя?.. наверно и впраду лучше сдохнуть тогда.....

----------


## Каин

> Сомнения в том можно ли быть мужчиной если ты не имеешь возможности постоять за себя?.. наверно и впраду лучше сдохнуть тогда.....


  Способность постоять за себя не обязательно должна предполагать твою победу. Сопротивление силе это уже мужество. Вот если ты трусишь оказывать отпор, то уже само понятие трусость исключает  мужество.

----------


## Игорёк

> Способность постоять за себя не обязательно должна предполагать твою победу. Сопротивление силе это уже мужество. Вот если ты трусишь оказывать отпор, то уже само понятие трусость исключает  мужество.


 Жизнь ставит на место. Я не трус по природе, но трус по ситуации. Трудно не быть трусом когда ты постоянно проигрываешь в драках. Выробатывается рефлекс защиты, для меньшего урона себе. Трудно чувствовать себя мужчиной если тебя отшивают женщины, и все в таком духе.
 Разговор о слабости с такими нюансами - философия.

----------


## Каин

О каком можно говорить мужестве если ты  делаешь что -либо без угрозы своего здоровья. Мужество это есть способность идти вперед опасности.
Тот, который молотит всех подряд, будучи уверен в своих способностях бойца обладает силой, но не мужеством. Тот, кто проигрывает постоянно  в драках, но все равно каждый раз борется когда чувствует, что его права ущемили, обладает не силой, но мужеством. Второй более мужчина, чем первый, так как мужчину мужчиной больше делает мужество, чем сила. Мужество от слова мужчина.

----------


## Игорёк

Я отвечу так - для себя я решил - буду биться до последнего, что бы не случилось. При том ЗНАЯ что я проиграю. Моя задача - свести к миниммуму вероятность этого события, это все что я могу сделать. Недопустить такую ситуацию. 
Это мужество ? спорно... Потому что от меня зависит далеко не всё.

----------


## Игорёк

Вот например сейчас я пойду за пивом, в 2 часа ночи. Если услышу " слышь, брателла, дай закурить", то тупо несреагирую. А если начнут запинывать, я не стану закрываться, как это было раньше, а постораюсь поймать ногу руками, и вывернуть ее, насколько хватит сил, надеюсь аффект их прибавит, а что будет потом мне не так интересно.

----------


## Каин

> Я отвечу так - для себя я решил - буду биться до последнего, что бы не случилось. При том ЗНАЯ что я проиграю.


 Вот это по мужски! 



> Моя задача - свести к миниммуму вероятность этого события, это все что я могу сделать. Недопустить такую ситуацию. 
> Это мужество ? спорно...


 Трус чувствует свою трусость, мужественный свое мужество.

----------


## Игорёк

> Вот это по мужски!


 Не факт что я переборю свою трусость в этот момент. Например если бы была возможность убежать, я бы убежал, избавляясь от последсвий, и не чувствовал бы себя при этом ничтожеством.
Я хочу научиться животному рефлексу - биться будучи загнанном в угол. Напрмер свою собаку я могу побить, когда она находится на отрытом месте, она не ответит.  Но если забьется в труднодоступное место, и при этом с агрессией сунуть туда руку, то рука будет изодрана в мясо.
Но опять же первоначальная моя задача - не забиваться в этот угол всевозможными способами.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Не факт что я переборю свою трусость в этот момент. Например если бы была возможность убежать, я бы убежал, избавляясь от последсвий, и не чувствовал бы себя при этом ничтожеством.
> Я хочу научиться животному рефлексу - биться будучи загнанном в угол. Напрмер свою собаку я могу побить, когда она находится на отрытом месте, она не ответит.  Но если забьется в труднодоступное место, и при этом с агрессией сунуть туда руку, то рука будет изодрана в мясо.
> Но опять же первоначальная моя задача - не забиваться в этот угол всевозможными способами.


 избежать драки, или ситуации, способной спровоцировать драку- не трусость. 
нет ничего зазорного в том, чтобы обойти компанию вечером. Если ты один. А если с дамой сердца, или с подругой, так тем более лучше обойти- компания, в любом случае, тебя сильнее, а девочка потом одна среди них останется. Это примеры. 
договорившиеся разделить кусок мяса, вместо драки за него, совершили первый цивилизованный акт. 
ты не доводи до драки. И не настраивайся на драку. Если приспичит, или ситуация вынудит- настраивайся на решение этой ситуации одним ударом. По лицу никому не приятно получать. И тебе тоже. Чтоб не получать в драке- бей первым. Или рассчитывай на один удар. В подбородок, в шею, в печень, в нос, чтоб в щепки его разбить.  Тебе нужно свою выносливость проверить, или чтоб битым не оказаться, и уродам дать понять, чтобы сто раз подумали перед тем, как к тебе подходить? 
Бей на раз.

----------


## Эндер

Я вам не верю. Уже по этой причине мне не стоило бы продолжать. Это не мое собственное желание. Просто я читаю вас и не верю. Но все же отвечу.




> ТАК ПОМОГИ КОМУ-НИБУДЬ! Можешь дать денег человеку, который в этом реально нуждается - дай.


 Зачем? Я все равно ничего не почувствую. Или почувствую себя псевдогероем, что так же совсем не нужно. И кстати я это уже делал. Правда это привычка. Я вообще всем раздаю деньги. Но и тем, кому это действительно надо тоже. Пускай со стороны это правильно. Для меня это фиолетово. Дал, ну дал. И что? Какой смысл?




> Видишь, что можешь помочь людям(помириться/преодолеть комплексы) - сделай.


 Я всегда им помогаю. И за это себя ненавижу. Мне хочется лишить их жизни, а я им помогаю. Продлеваю их страдания. Мириться мне не с кем. Я никогда ни с кем не ругаюсь. Не вижу в этом смысла.




> На худой конец, можно пойти в хоспис, за больными убирать(я серьёзно).Правда, вначале - будет корёжить. Будет больно.


 Отчего будет больно? Почему корежить? Да и не место Мне Там. Там большинство будет нормальных и добрых людей, а что я там забыл? И их жизни рушить?




> Дай-ка угадаю - пустота в грудной клетке и мысли нагадить другим? Даже не нагадить, а хуже?


 Не угадал. Чувствую ли я пустоту сказать не могу. Могу сказать что нахожусь сейчас в неком бредовом состоянии и все время смотрел в одну точку, изредка переводя свой взгляд на что либо. А нагадить другим? Никогда в жизни. Я хочу убить именно себя. Очень хочется. Но я знаю что я этого не сделаю. 




> Становиться ли тебе моральным уродом? Ответ очевиден, «нет». Что тебя по-настоящему ограничивает, то это как раз – таки твое внутреннее противоречие.


 Когда я чувствую что у меня настает момент, когда мне кажется что я моральный урод, именно тогда, я не чувствую границ. Именно тогда я слишком в себе уверен. И только когда это состояние проходит, и я становлюсь собой, я начинаю себя ненавидеть и сомневаться в себе. Все что меня пока сдерживает, это противоречие. Одна из моих частей удерживает меня от самоубийства, желая жить. Другая удерживает от падения до морального урода. 




> То есть, я вижу следующие уровни в развитие (силе) ума.


 Мне не нужна "сила" ума. Наоборот. Лучше бы его у меня и вовсе не было. Особенно сейчас. Лучше бы я никогда не думал.




> Но мое мнение - сомнение это удел сильных людей. Между 2мя вариантами, для меня перевес в пользу таких. Бездействие в сомнений - удел слабых. Действие в сомнении - удел сильных.


 И снова вы все делите на сильных и слабых, умных и глупых. Хотите быть сильными? Будьте. Хотите быть умными? Будьте. Я этого не хочу. Я ничего не хочу.

А вообще общение с вами принесло хоть какие то плоды. Я вновь увидел, что помочь себе смогу только я сам. Даже не знаю откуда зародилось глупая идея что это, не так. Видимо все же хотелось верить, что я все же кому то нужен. Что моя жизнь имеет какой то смысл, какую то цену. Нет. Мы никому не нужны. Мы все мертвы. И это помогает мне жить.

----------


## Эндер

> Сомнения в том можно ли быть мужчиной если ты не имеешь возможности постоять за себя?.. наверно и впраду лучше сдохнуть тогда.....


 Я бы предпочел чтобы избили меня. Это куда интереснее чем избить другого.

----------


## Эндер

Удивительно. Замечательно. Я счастлив ) Непонятное чувство которое гложило меня с самого утра исчезло. Сейчас я даже улыбаюсь ) И на данный момент могу размышлять адекватно. Даже помочь кому-нибудь захотелось ) И снова появился интерес к жизни. И не менее интересно, что послужило причиной тому, что это состояние прошло. И чем оно было? Интересно.

----------


## fuсka rolla

здорово. Зря Я ответ жду час почти от тебя )
расскажи почему счастлив. интересно же.

----------


## Эндер

> здорово. Зря Я ответ жду час почти от тебя )
> расскажи почему счастлив. интересно же.


 Сам не знаю )) Просто как... Какое то наваждение сошло. Даже по взгляду своему вижу. Снова живой и резкий. До этого и вовсе был отсутствующий что ли ) Черт. Меня переполняет энергия )) И хоть когда я был в том состоянии мне очень хотелось чтобы оно прошло. Сейчас мне уже интересно, что это было. Я бы даже испытал его еще раз ) Но уже под контролем. Кстати. Спасибо что ждешь ответ. Я удивлен ) Почему ты ждал именно моего ответа? )

----------


## Эндер

> Я многого о себе не рассказывала - не всё, наверное, нужно рассказывать (именно здесь).


 Если есть предложение говорить где либо еще, я согласен. Я тоже считаю что Всего, тут не стоит говорить )




> Всё из-за моей привычки - мало говорю в жизни, а так, как с тобой откровенна ещё ни с кем и никогда не была - это правда! И если ты спросишь, отвечу на любой, абсолютно любой вопрос))


 И вот вопрос, который давно меня интересует. Мне сложно понять, чем же я вызвал у тебя подобные... Откровения. Почему ты готова ответить для меня, на любой вопрос? Хорошо, я не буду отрицать. Может я и могу быть кому то, чем то интересен. Но причину подобной... Преданности, мне хотелось бы узнать. Отчасти для того, чтобы ответить и себе на другой вопрос. Почему Я готов доверить тебе все, абсолютно все. Ведь мне это всегда было несвойственно. Ответ на один из вопросов, должен повлечь за собой ответ и на второй. Конечно у меня и самого уже есть множество ответов, но мне интересен именно твой.




> Постепенно я обо всём расскажу, конечно, если ты захочешь это услышать.


 Конечно захочу ))) Абсолютно все ))) Хотя думаю не обязательно мне было это уточнять, ведь мы оба знаем зачем здесь добавлена фраза "если ты захочешь это услышать" ))




> Что же, мне 26 лет.


 Почти угадал ))) Я предполагал что тебе около 23 )))




> Даже не знаю, мне казалось уже лет в 16, что я стара - пусть не физически, но духовно.


 Да! )) Абсолютно верно )) Но объяснить это другим никак не получается. Это как быть... 40-летним в теле 15-летнего мальчика.




> А если учесть тот факт, что жизнь моя завершится в 40 лет - то, да, я действительно стара))


 Интересно ))) Сказано абсолютно уверенно )) Откуда произрастает уверенность? ) Собственное желание или тебе все же удалось узнать время смерти? )) Я например тоже считаю что долго не проживу. Слишком... Использую свой организм. Но по моему это и лучше. Чего медлить? )) Ведь так ))




> И я всегда понимала, что слишком много могу, слишком много знаю и слишком ко многое стремлюсь познать. Как будто всю жизнь боюсь не успеть ВСЕГО. А человеческое тело и человеческий мозг для такой нагрузки не созданы. Я сжигаю себя каждый день - но по другому жить не хочу и не буду))


 Ну вот ))) Что я и говорил )) Правда последнее время, от одной только мысли сколь многое я не успею и пропущу, начинается апатия, что еще больше все усугубляет.




> Как бы странно это не звучало... Может, они тоже особенные?


 Однозначно. У меня, да и у тебя с ними есть схожесть. Мы умеем манипулировать. Но если мы с тобой делаем это ради... Эксперимента и интереса. То они, делают это дабы добиться чего либо в этой жизни, что у них успешно и получается. Но у манипуляций есть плохое качество. Зачастую со временем, сам попадаешь под влияние того, кем манипулируешь. Мне сложно это объяснить.




> Правда, в данном случае, не только объектом, а ещё и целым стадом))


 А я всегда предпочитал манипулировать только кем то одним. Это на мой взгляд интереснее. Стадо можно использовать для помощи себе в манипулировании этим человеком. Особенно если человеком очень сложно манипулировать. Когда перед тобой достойный противник, способный обернуть все против тебя.




> А мне бы хотелось принять участие в войне и умереть на поле боя - это было бы правильно для меня))


 Неравный бой. Оттого и интересный ))) Я тоже всегда предпочитал качество, а не количество. Это правильнее. Хотя кстати, мы уже на этой войне, с самого рождения. И пока держимся ))




> У меня пытливый ум. Для того, чтобы понять, мне нужно на собственной шкуре это испытать)) Для того, чтобы ЗНАТЬ))


 А я именно сегодня подумывал о том, что порезать себя. Надеялся мне это поможет выйти из моего странного состояния. Чувства, что что то не так. Это даже было не апатией, а чем то больше. Черт, я не представляю как его описать. И вот теперь, мне очень интересно узнать, Что это было за чувство? Откуда оно появилось? Как исчезло?

----------


## Эндер

> А ведь есть существа в нашей Вседенной, у которых мозг функционирует на 100%!))


 Интересно было бы о них узнать. Черт, ты столько всего знаешь ))) Я тоже должен )))




> И, кстати, совсем нелогичное отступление - мне очень-очень понравился твой аватар!))


 Я и сам не ожидал ))) У него даже одежда такая, как у меня )))) Меня это поразило ))




> И я воспользовалась бы этим правом относительно "физических устранителей" Иных без сомнений!


 Верно. Мне наверное даже их смерти было бы мало. 




> Ну, конечно, как же, Ягами Лайт и вдруг не окажется Химерой)))


 Мне очень понравился момент в тетради, где даже L, сказал что Лайт не смог бы быть столь лицемерным. Нет, смог бы )))




> Знаешь, вот с масками у меня особенно трепетное отношение)) Я стараюсь использовать их в большей части своих картин и литературной писанине))


 Я должен увидеть твои картины ))) Очень хочу )))

Это не все ))) Остальное что было сказано в моей теме другим, тоже относилось к тебе, для твоего прочтения ))) Ты хочешь знать обо мне все? )) Я готов тебе позволить узнать Все. К тому же все равно только ты и поймешь ))))

----------


## Эндер

Сидел думал, какой бы у меня был ад. И вот до чего я дошел. Думаю мой ад, выглядел бы так: Я был бы богом. Управлял бы всем и каждым. Все было бы под моим контролем. От одной этой мысли уже бросает в дрожь. Полный контроль. Что может быть страшнее? Да и что может быть ужаснее для манипулятора, чем отсутствие тех, кем можно было бы манипулировать? Если бы все меня слушались, это было бы поистине жестоко. Впервые у меня появился страх, попасть в ад.

----------


## andreyzz

> Сидел думал, какой бы у меня был ад. И вот до чего я дошел. Думаю мой ад, выглядел бы так: Я был бы богом. Управлял бы всем и каждым. Все было бы под моим контролем. От одной этой мысли уже бросает в дрожь. Полный контроль. Что может быть страшнее? Да и что может быть ужаснее для манипулятора, чем отсутствие тех, кем можно было бы манипулировать? Если бы все меня слушались, это было бы поистине жестоко. Впервые у меня появился страх, попасть в ад.


 напиши что нибудь эмоциональное -интересное.надоело одно и тоже читать..примитивно
скучно не оригинально.

----------


## Эндер

> напиши что нибудь эмоциональное -интересное.надоело одно и тоже читать..примитивно
> скучно не оригинально.


 Ну чтобы проявлять эмоции, мне нужно определенное состояние. Да и как то не горю я желанием веселить тебя ))) Мне куда проще быть примитивным и скучным ))

----------


## Sunset

Ребята! это "игра Эндера" поэтому Эндер и задаёт правила игры, это же не филиал КВН на СУ форуме...

----------


## Эндер

> Фух...что-то я себя переутомил...прочитал 10 страниц в этой теме...и башка пошла кругом...я та от своих малоразвитых мыслей устаю...а тут столько рассуждений ужас...мне наверное противопоказано столько думать...порой хочетса отключить мозги и не о чём не думать...))


 Ого )) Даже я не осилю прочитать 10 страниц своей темы )))

----------


## Эндер

> Ребята! это "игра Эндера" поэтому Эндер и задаёт правила игры, это же не филиал КВН на СУ форуме...


 Ребята купили билеты на премьер лигу КВНа, а попали на скучную постановку под названием "Игра Эндера" ))

----------


## Эндер

> Ого )) Даже я не осилю прочитать 10 страниц своей темы )))


 Кстати странно читать 10 страниц того, что тебе не интересно ))

----------


## Эндер

> На самом деле пролистал до 10й...посты зануды ру я пропускал так как он много ставил скобочек и неудобно было читать...а так максимум я может максимум 3 страницы прочитал)


 А, ну тогда правильно сделал )) Три страницы это не сложно ))) Так уж вышло что наша постановка, совсем недоработана и скучна, вы уж извините )))

----------


## Sunset

> Ребята купили билеты на премьер лигу КВНа, а попали на скучную постановку под названием "Игра Эндера" ))


 ну почему сразу "скучная" здесь своя тематика, вот и всё

----------


## Эндер

> Так уж и быть,прошу)))


 Спасибо )) Ваше прощение для нас Крайне важно и интересно. Боюсь без него, наш театр был бы вынужден закрыться )) Но вы спасли нас, за что вам огромная благодарность )))

----------


## Эндер

> Спасибо за столь лестные слова обычному прохожему в вашем театре...видно что настоящий его владелец ценит каждого посетителя,благодоря чему его театраликус и держитса))


 На самом деле это наш принцип )) Чтобы каждый чувствовал себя в нашем театре главным, пускай даже он никто ))

----------


## Прохожий

> На самом деле это наш принцип )) Чтобы каждый чувствовал себя в нашем театре главным, пускай даже он никто ))


 В театре теней? Солнце появилось и актеры все пропали?

----------


## Эндер

> В театре теней? Солнце появилось и актеры все пропали?


 Думаю не совсем так. На самом деле актер в этом театре всего лишь один. И играет он только для себя. Хотя если предположить что он все таки не один, тогда это скорее был бы театр безликих и мертвых, обязанных играть постановку вечно. Бессмертный театр.

----------


## Прохожий

> Думаю не совсем так. На самом деле актер в этом театре всего лишь один. И играет он только для себя. Хотя если предположить что он все таки не один, тогда это скорее был бы театр безликих и мертвых, обязанных играть постановку вечно. Бессмертный театр.


 Пришел на ум сразу стих неизвестного мне автора. 
У каждого свой тайный личный мир. 
Есть в этом мире самый лучший миг. 
Есть в этом мире самый страшный час. 
Но все это запрятано от нас. 
И если умирает человек, 
С ним умирает его первый снег. 
И первый поцелуй, и первый бой – 
Все это забирает он с собой... 
Таков закон безжалостной игры – 
Не люди умирают, а миры.

----------


## Эндер

> Пришел на ум сразу стих неизвестного мне автора. 
> У каждого свой тайный личный мир. 
> Есть в этом мире самый лучший миг. 
> Есть в этом мире самый страшный час. 
> Но все это запрятано от нас. 
> И если умирает человек, 
> С ним умирает его первый снег. 
> И первый поцелуй, и первый бой – 
> Все это забирает он с собой... 
> ...


 Не ты ли автор? )

----------


## Прохожий

Как говориться...жизнь игра и люди в ней актеры....по любому мы живем, делаем вид для всех что мы с ними. Как бы нам не было плохо, мы это скрываем. На статусе везде я себе поставил фразу....Порой проще сказать, что все хорошо, чем объяснять почему хочется разбить голову о батарею!.....и стало меньше коме обращаться, когда видят меня онлайн. Театр одного актера точно не получаться сыграть в этом мире. Зрители ждут продолжения акта.

----------


## Прохожий

> Не ты ли автор? )


 Евгений Александрович Евтушенко

----------


## Эндер

> Как говориться...жизнь игра и люди в ней актеры....по любому мы живем, делаем вид для всех что мы с ними. Как бы нам не было плохо, мы это скрываем.


 И это как раз таки не правильно. Отсюда многие проблемы. Но сложно идти против устоявшихся и принятых всеми правил. Но никто не говорил, что это легко.

----------


## Прохожий

> И это как раз таки не правильно. Отсюда многие проблемы. Но сложно идти против устоявшихся и принятых всеми правил. Но никто не говорил, что это легко.


 Если бы, было легко. Тогда зачем хотеть уйти из жизни? Да даже и не трудности меняют всю реальность мира. Мне было раньше весело, когда за мной гонялся военкомат. Ради чего дальше жить? И как писали в библии...суета, сует, все суета в этом мире.....

----------


## Эндер

> Если бы, было легко. Тогда зачем хотеть уйти из жизни? Да даже и не трудности меняют всю реальность мира. Мне было раньше весело, когда за мной гонялся военкомат. Ради чего дальше жить? И как писали в библии...суета, сует, все суета в этом мире.....


 Я совсем не хочу уходить из жизни ) По крайней мере сейчас.

----------


## Эндер

> ну по сравнению с вашим набором диагнозов что я прочитал на первой странице...хм...я и на самом деле никто))блин везёт вам...вы придумали такую охр. игру...да в неё можно до конца жизни играть...))


 Диагнозы поставлены мною, поэтому наиболее вероятно что ложны. А жизни на самом деле слишком мало даже для моей игры. А ведь есть еще столько других.

----------


## Прохожий

> Я совсем не хочу уходить из жизни ) По крайней мере сейчас.


 Не поверишь. Я тоже пока не хочу, но есть мечта, уйти из жизни. Но на то и есть мечта )))

----------


## Эндер

> И какая будет след "игра" когда эта надоест??


 Не мне решать ))

----------


## Эндер

> Не поверишь. Я тоже пока не хочу, но есть мечта, уйти из жизни. Но на то и есть мечта )))


 Ты прав ) Когда-нибудь я тоже позволю моей мечте свершится )

----------


## Прохожий

> Если ты не хочешь своей мечты,то это просто не более чем красивый набор слов))....а точнее самообман))


 15 лет самообмана и красивых слов)))) Я тогда самый счастливый человек на свете... когда подходишь на балкон 16 этажа и садишься на парапет и ощущения не забываемые. Когда ждешь смерти без разницы в каком ты состоянии, самообман? Моя мечта  покинуть этот мир. Но на то и есть мечта, чтоб к ней идти. 
ЗЫ. тут посмотрел фильм "Жить: режиссер: Юрий Быков. И у меня реально возник вопрос я смог бы убить ради жизни, какой бы она не была(((

----------


## Эндер

Очень... Близкое мое описание. Не все сказано конечно но многое.

Индивидуально - типологическая интепретация.
*h-. Дистантность, ранимость.
Повышенная чувствительность к средовым воздействиям пpи достаточно выpаженной обособленности и эгоцнтpизме. Стемление избегать избыточной ответственности и пpинятия сложных pешений.
Настроение в значительной мере зависит от отношения окружающих, впечатлительность, наpциссические чеpты,эстетическая ориентированность.
Личностные свойства : тревожность, сочетающаяся с мягкостью и склонностью к неустойчивому настоению, ведущая потребность - аффилиативная,т.е.потребность в понимании,сочувствии и глубокой привязанности, а также в уважении к собственной индивидуальности.
Фрустрированная аффилиативная потребность сублимируется в самоотверженность и альтруизм, реализуемые в социальной активности.
Стиль мышления: эстетический.
Ведущий мотив - избегание неуспеха, стремление найти социальную нишу, в котоpой можно избежать конфpонтации .
Стиль межличностного поведения -за кажущейся конформностью и мягкостью просматривается бесконфликтная тяга к независимости, стремление уйти от конфронтации с жестким противостоянием сильных личностей в мир идеальных отношений. Впечатлительность и ранимость способствуют большей покладистости и уступчивости.
Выбор профессии: врачебная деятельность, увлечение музыкой.
Интерес к литературе, к вопросам культуры и гуманизма. Работа лабоpанта, медсетpы или санитаpа, пpикладная психология, астрология, парапсихология.
В социальной сфеpе склонность к миссионерской деятельности с тенденцией жертвовать эгоистическими потребностями ради общества в целом.


*p+.
НЕСКОЛЬКО МЕНЕЕ ВЫРАЖЕНО: Активность, амбициозность, склонность к новатоpству, лидеpские чеpты, упpямство, чувство соперничества, предприимчивость, импульсивность. Быстpота пpинятия pешений. Нетеpпение. Самостоятельность.
Высокая мотивация достижения успеха, твоpческая активность, ведущая потребность -самоутвеждение, стиль межличностного поведения независимый.
Стиль мышления: эвристический, опережающий опыт.
В стрессе - сверхактивность. Защитный механизм - отреагирование вовне и вытеснение из сознания негативной информации.
Выбор профессии: администратор, руководитель, предприниматель, геолог, психотерапевт, психолог, путешественник, писатель, журналист, циркач, каскадер, шофер-гонщик.
Социальная активность в виде политической и административной деятельности.


Психоаналитическая интерпретация:
*h+-.s+. Личность не лишенная обаяния с элементами жестокости. Заостренные черты характера или сложности в сексуальной сфере.
*e-.hy-. Реакция страха в рамках ситуативно обусловленного состояния со стремлением загладить вину.
*k0.p+. Настороженность и подозрительность не поддаются самоконтролю в силу слабости интегративной функции "Я". Паранойяльные или шизоидные проявления.
*d-.m+-. Несчастливость в личных отношениях. Неизжитое стремление сохранить инцестуозное прилипание. Желание приблизиться к реальной жизни, чтобы испытать позитивные эмоции.

----------


## Эндер

Золотая лестница. Уровни развития человека.

Развитие человека сопряжено с ростом его знаний, опыта и возможностей. Соответственно человек не просто в процессе жизни набирает определенный "багаж навыков", а приобретает свой определенный уровень развития. Всего же известны 13 уровней живых существ и степень их развития можно определить исходя из численности объекта. Общее число людей стоящих выше на 1 уровень 8,48% от уровня ниже, соответственно 91,52% людей предыдущего уровня не проходят на следующий уровень. Данный эффект является экстенсивным развитием и определяет изначальные параметры определенного вида населения исходя из численности. Если брать интенсивный путь, то здесь все зависит от индивидуальности и самосознания человека, его стремлению к познанию.

1 уровень. Уровень прибывшего в мир. Численность 7 000 000 000 человек. Людей, которые находятся на базовом уровне - это все люди на земле включая высших. Высшие одновременно находятся в нескольких уровнях и поэтому тоже входят в численность. На 1 уровне царствуют обычные инстинкты и желания, цель которых обеспечить выживание и соблюдать правила в игре. Рассматривают жизнь как стремление удовлетворить свои собственные потребности иудовольствия. Серьезные рассуждения отсутствуют, все вопросы касаются в основном поддержания жизнедеятельности. Большинство таких людей переживают страдание, когда им нужно делать что-либо для других, и получают удовольствие, когда другие стараются ради них. 

2 уровень. Уровень поиска гармонии в мире. Численность 593 600 000 человек. Приходит понимание, что жизнь это игра, и не обязательно подчиняться всем правилам этой игры. Человек начинает замечать больше. В момент перехода на 2 уровень начинаешь замечать в обычных вещах нечто ранее неуловимое тем самым 593 600 000 человек становятся исследователями окружающего его мира, хотя до этого момента он совершенно их не интересовал. Так же начинается исследование истории страны и государства, изучение существующих законов в государстве. Ключевой момент исследования - хочешь знать в какой стране ты живешь знай её историю. Такие люди участвуют в политике с часто оппозиционными взглядами по отношению к действующей власти, не стесняясь высказывать свое мнение. 
2 уровень это начальный этап в пробуждении.

3 уровень. Уровень "Наковальня" - познание основных принципов в мире. Численность 50 337 280 человек. Исследование самого себя. На этом уровне отвечают на вопросы «кто я», «зачем я», «что я делаю», «каков конечный результат моей жизни, действий», «что будет когда я умру» и т.д. Частично увеличивается добродушие. Закон что вверху, то и внизу здесь проявляется 1 раз. Возникает понимание что к примеру обычные электроны вращающиеся вокруг атома делают это как планеты в звездной системе, а в политике - какие правители такие и люди. Теперь исследования касаются самих людей. Выясняется, что люди как таковые это тоже своеобразный ресурс и он ценнее чем деньги или полезные ископаемые, а сами деньги не возникают из неоткуда их оборот контролируется центральными банками в регионах где валюта обращается. 

Достаточно денег - экономика растет, мало денег - возникает кризис и здесь все просто. Возникают вопросы по иерархии государственного устройства, первые мысли о мировых правителях и тайных организациях контролирующих большую часть мировой экономики через печатный станок и кредитную систему, как следствие контролирующих политику в мире. Контроль за людьми уровня выше 1 осуществляется через сокрытие знания об истинных причинах событий. К примеру если происходит кризис его пытаются объяснить какими угодно фактами кроме тех что являются основными.

На этом уровне человек начинает по другому смотреть на эзотерические знания и духовные и нематериальные миры уже не кажутся выдумкой.

4 Уровень. Уровень ощущения настоящих чувств любви и ненависти, страха и боли. Численность 4 268 601 человек. Мы как исследователи – смотрим на самого себя со стороны ... постоянно. Начинаем просчитывать ситуации на несколько шагов вперед и видеть результат. У нас появляется наблюдатель. Важный момент изучения мироустройства. Когда мы изучаем себя задавая вопросы по типу «кто я», начинаются вопросы другого типа, например «кто мы», "как устроен мир", "зачем мы существуем", "что мы можем". В изучении мира каждый смотрит в свою сторону, кому-то интересны «пирамиды», а другим «подземелья». Так же здесь возникает понимание каким образом управляются человеческие массы, какие технологии и приемы, недоступные обычным смертным, при этом используются теневым правительством и самое главное для чего или вернее для кого все это делается. Мы познаем смысл и силу символов, узнаем что символика не просто красивая прорисовка для компаний, партий, движений и религиозных конфессий - это ещё и определенная сила. Постепенно мы освобождаемся от негативных мыслей. Нас все труднее вывести из себя. Мы стараемся контролировать свое эмоциональное состояние, в любых случаях (и при хороших событиях и при негативных). Именно за этой чертой происходит настоящий перелом мировоззрения. До этого человек жил для себя, ощущал напряжение, унижение, раздражение, беспокойство, жадность, гнев и др. переживания. За этой чертой, эго начинает ломаться, и человек переживает облегчение. На четвертом уровне развития, человек чувствует страхи и ложные стимулы других людей.

Переходя на 5 уровень возникает одна особенность. Такие люди уже не считают других, которые говорят невероятные вещи, безумцами.

5 уровень. Уровень познания себя и окружающего мира, а так же второго я (Встреча и возможно битва с самим собой). Численность 361 977 человек. Мы понимаем как огромен мир с иными цивилизациями живущими не где-то там далеко, а здесь в солнечной системе и на нашей земле. Перед нами человек - хозяин своей жизни. Когда мы встаем на следующую ступень – мы стараемся контролировать свою жизнь – работа, семья, увлечения, привычки. Если мы хотим – мы делаем так как нам надо по мер своих возможностей обходя запреты. Ощущение того, что ты находишься в игре становятся очень четкими. Стремление понять какие же правила здесь существуют приводит в итоге к выводу - нет никаких правил. То что воспринимается как правило на самом деле придумано свыше для низших. На этом уровне мы начинаем осознавать нашу теневую личность. Теневая личность - то что живет в нас и выдает свои мысли за наши, иными словами до этого момента мы даже не предполагали что наши навязчивые мысли и идеи на самом деле происки теневой личности. 95% страхов необоснованны - доказано психологами, а создает эти страхи как раз теневая личность. Это делается для её подпитки. Чем больше мы боимся тем больше энергии у теневика. Если вы слышите в голове "навязчивую идею" вы уже знаете что это он а не вы.

Мир вокруг частично воспринимается как одна большая голограмма в которой например звезды состоят из химических элементов, которые состоят из молекул, 95% массы которых сосредоточена в атоме, а сам атом похож на мини звезду звезду, которая состоит из каких-то микроэлементов похожих на химические вещества, которые состоят из других элементов 95 % массы которых сосредоточена в центре и т.д. Принцип голограммы в том что все материальные предметы от мала до велика НЕ ИМЕЮТ МАССЫ и растянуты по пространству т.е. например человек - это энергия направляемая мыслью. А образовались мы из другой "начальной" мысли.

6 уровень. Эти люди так называемые полубоги (остается ещё 6 уровней до бога).Численность 30 695 человек. Закон что внизу то и вверху действует во 2 раз. Приходит понимание что в млечном пути иерархия власти распространяется ещё дальше. Так теневое правительство и контролирующие их сущности тоже работают на систему теневых иерархов но уже в масштабах млечного пути. Этот человек не тратит времени на бесконечные обдумывания, которые затрачивает 90% энергии. Приходит понимание что чувства разочарования, обреченности, бессмысленности иллюзии навеяны нашим вторым я (Теневая личность). Как следствие из 5 уровня, когда мы умеем делать себя – мы уже можем делать других, обучать жизни и другим возможностям. 6 уровень это уровень настоящих учителей и с ростом уровня способности учителя повышаются. На этом этапе развития восприятие достигает пика, и человек видит все как есть. Он видит, что жизнь существует прямо сейчас. Он осознает прошлое и будущее как иллюзии в уме. Он видит, что все так называемые события – это просто мысли, в которых обыватель спит. Мир уже воспринимается как сон, он как осознанное сновидение которое подошло к своему финалу и ты, как центральный элемент этого сна или же другая сущность просыпаясь стирает сновиденный (реальный) мир. Это будет как падение в бездну или же как огромный взрыв сметающий практически все элементы сна. НИЧТО уничтожит практически все. На 6 уровне приходит понимание что ты СЕЙЧАС кому-то снится и сам спишь. Усиливаются возможности в понимании будущих событий, расчета будущих ориентиров, четкость в понимании событий, виденье сути событий её цепочки и взаимосвязанный. Мы можем рассматривать целые направления жизни людей и всего человечества. Важной особенностью является понимания механизма влияющего на все.

7 уровень. Уровень границы между материальным и духовным. Численность 2 602 человек. Стремление к высшей точки просветления и борьбы за знания. Связь с космосом. Этот уровень является промежуточным (переходным) подготавливая к новым реалиям и возможностям. Материальное и духовное тело становятся как-бы на ровне. На половину мы люди, а вторая половина уже нетелесна, духовна, причем по желанию духовное становится полностью материальным. 7 уровень это своеобразная середина большого пути вверх по "золотой лестнице" или, говоря проще, роста уровня существа. В этот момент начинается диалог со своей теневой личностью, оказывается воевать с ним просто бессмысленно т.к. это часть нас в материальном мире. Гораздо продуктивнее сотрудничать в общих вопросах.

----------


## Эндер

8 уровень. Численность 220 человек. (Леги по славянский, по гречески - ангелы) Мы склонны к сознательному перерождению в другие мерности и частичному сохранению памяти после реинкарнации, а так же вознесению. Человек способен читать «Хроники акаши» и сознательно путешествовать по другим мирам и мерностям. (Белый цвет ауры символизирует светлых ангелов, черный темных ангелов). Такие существа приобретают способность общаться со стихиями, но только на начальном этапе общения. Здесь материальное тело уже уступает духовному. Данные существа являются бессмертными. 

9 уровень. Численность 18 человек. (Архилеги по Славянски или Архангелы по гречески). Это люди духовной энергии (Золотой цвет ауры). Улучшены навыки общения со стихиями и перемещению по другим измерениям. В настоящий момент Архангелы выступают в роли наблюдателей за низшими и начальниками над ангелами. 

10 уровень. Численность 1 человек. (Араны по Славянски). Эфирные существа. Способны полностью понимать и общаться с растениями, животными и природой.(Такой сферой влияния обладает например дьявол если рассматривать теневую ауру). Аранов так же называют непобедимыми. 

11 уровень. Для формирования одной единицы необходима численность в 54,5 млрд. человек. Сущности такого уровня называются Нирваны. Сущности способны заполонить собой целые звездные системы или наоборот сделаться небольшими. Не возвращаются больше в колесо Сансары - череды бесконечный перевоплощений. Принимают доступную энергию в окружающем мире и обращает ее в энергию, необходимую для ответной реакции. Может трансформировать негативную энергию от окружающих в положительную и наоборот.

Создают целые звездные системы, а так же организуют их работу. 

Для возникновение 1 Нирвана человечеству нужно достигнуть численности в 54,5 млрд. человек. Уровня Нирван человечество уже достигало в 90 годах 20 века, когда с помощью общей накопленной энергии за все время жизни человечества нами была создана целая звездная система. О том что человечеством было сделано подобное говорит например Крайон, не поясняя как это произошло. Стоит добавить что по расчетам историков с начала жизни нашей цивилизации и по 90 год 20 века на земле прожили жизни порядка 55-60 млрд. человек.

12 уровень. Для формирования одной единицы необходима численность в 620 млрд. человек. Это уровень бога. Предположительно предельно допустимый духовный рост живого существа. Известно только что раз за разом бог предстает в мирах низшего уровня в образе Аватар или проще говоря - воплощений. Олицетворяет природу. Бога никто никогда не видел.

13 уровень. Для формирования одной единицы необходима численность в 6,98 трлн. человек. Уровень древа мира. Своеобразный выход существа на уровень контроля роста жизни. В Осознанных сновидениях представлена как темная башня .

----------


## Эндер

Самое интересное начинается с уровня 5. Поразительно. И почему я не прочел это раньше? Я бы как минимум не опасался появления своего второго я. Хотя именно в седьмом говорится о том, что я решил. Подружится со своей второй частью. Как будто бы... Кто то смотрел о чем я тут говорил и написал все это до 7 уровня. Но так как это невозможно, то может написанное правда? Было бы... Очень интересно.

----------


## Эндер

> бла бла бла...не удивлён что у тебя нелады с миром...ты ещё не свижнулся от самопознания...?))


 Эх )) Обожаю тебя )))

----------


## Эндер

> Меня обажать не надо...себя обажай...это ведь у тебя комплекс бога...я сматрю ты кайфуешь от того что находешь тараканов в своей башке...))какое увлекатьельное занятие))


 Ага )) И если я говорю что обожаю тебя, то это совсем не значит что это так )) Глупо верить словам. Тем более чужим. Тем более моим ))) Но все же ты сказал одну странную вещь. Либо ты не правильно выразил свою мысль, либо действительно считаешь так. Ты сказал что я нахожу тараканов в своей голове. Ты не сказал что я их создаю, а именно нахожу. Значит ты считаешь что они существуют. В таком случае ты странен тем, что сам не хочешь их найти у себя. Глупо. Но как я сказал, возможно ты не правильно выразился и тогда и вовсе не о чем говорить ))

----------

